# Lala's Growing Garden



## lala28

Over the past year, I've become more public about my passion for all things Hermes. If you would be so kind as to indulge me, I'd like to share my favorite goodies. :tpfrox:


----------



## lala28

Bois de Rose (fjord) 35 Birkin GHW


----------



## lala28

Vert olive barenia 32 Kelly


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Nice garden, lala. I love the bois de rose birkin. It looks great with both scarves.
How about our paternal twin scarves?:grauch:


----------



## lala28

Chocolate & Cyclamen box 35 Birkin


----------



## loves

All beautiful lala! Waiting for more pics


----------



## lala28

White buffalo 32 HAC on vacation in Hawaii


----------



## lala28

Bleu de Prusse (togo) 35 Birkin


----------



## birkel

Oooo I just lov the white HAC and your bois de rose !!!!


----------



## lala28

Black box 28 HAC


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

lala28 said:


> Bleu de Prusse (togo) 35 Birkin



I think we a shawl twins, too.
You have me outnumbered in Birkins.
Each bag gets more and more gorgeous.


----------



## lala28

Iris togo 35 Birkin


----------



## lala28

Rouge H box 35 Birkin


----------



## lala28

Ebene clemence 30 Birkin


----------



## lala28

Gris T clemence 40 Kelly


----------



## lala28

Black box and toile 35 Kelly Lakis


----------



## lala28

Alezan clemence 35 Kelly (and raisin chevre bearne wallet)


----------



## lala28

Rouge VIF / Rouge H / Naturel box 32 Kelly


----------



## lala28

Tri-color lizard Mini Kelly


----------



## BHmommy

omg woman!!  your collection of Bs, Ks, and scarves/shawls is BEYOND STUNNING..... 

i love each and every piece, the color combos just blow me away!!


----------



## anez

Wow, what a varied and beautiful collection. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## lala28

Black porosus croc 32 Kelly


----------



## lala28

Thank you!

Next, vert cru gulliver 32 Kelly


----------



## Graciella

Lovely! now bring on the Bolides


----------



## glamourbag

Lala, you have a beautiful collection and I must say your photgraphy skills make them even that much more breath-taking. I adore that RdB and croc Kellys. Scarf cousins on a few of them...


----------



## lala28

I know some people think vert cru is neon apple, but I just love it!


----------



## lala28

One last Kelly and then on to the bolides!

Raisin box 32 Kelly


----------



## azoreh

Lala your collection is beyond stunning! Varied and beautiful...great photography as well!:urock:


----------



## lala28

Debut of the purple balls!


----------



## Scarf Addict

Happy to indulge you *Lala*!! Wow you have some beautiful Hermes things.  I love your L'Arbre de Vie scarf in that cw it is TDF!  I'm not much of a bag person but your pink Birkin is also TDF - thanks for sharing your lovely collection


----------



## azoreh

Can't wait to see the Bolides!


----------



## lala28

Let me introduce the bolide sisters, Betty, Babs and Bitsy!


----------



## Graciella

Bring it on!


----------



## MaggyH

More more more!!!


----------



## beachtime

lala28 wow love your collection so pretty


----------



## tnw

Your garden is exquisite....and I'm getting the feeling there is more!


----------



## onebagatime

lala28 said:


> Let me introduce the bolide sisters, Betty, Babs and Bitsy!


 
No pics? you have a wonderful collection! each piece is a beauty. When I saw the title, i thought it's a GP reveal, but obviously it's much much more...


----------



## alundpr

Lala, you sure have a green thumb!


----------



## lala28

Introducing Ms Betty Black:

Blk fjord 37 bolide


----------



## lala28

Next, Ms Babs Bleu:

Thalassa blue box and vibrato 37 bolide


----------



## pamella

*lala* Thank you for sharing your stunning collection of bags and scarves, each one
is more beautiful than the next!!  The Bois de Rose is breathtaking with ghw!  I will say
your "garden" is overflowing with beauty!


----------



## azoreh

Ooh! I just love Ms Babs Blue Box!


----------



## lala28

And finally, Ms. Bitsy VIF!

Rouge VIF fjord 37 Bolide


----------



## MaggyH

I hope, that after you have presented your bags, you will show us your amazing scarf collection too!!!


----------



## lala28

Speaking of bags picking out their own accessories... Ms Bitsy with her bolide key chain and silver bolide necklace charm!


----------



## lala28

A little bit of orange.... orange togo Massai PM


----------



## lala28

feu/naturel Herbag Zip


----------



## lala28

etoupe swift Toolbox 26 (my own special Happy Meal)


----------



## memo

Amazing collection Lala--thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## lala28

cyclamen chevre onimaitou MM


----------



## lala28

Fuschia vibrato and ebene box Picotin PM (holds a lot more than I thought)


----------



## lala28

Black toile and box Garden Party MM (travel sized)


----------



## lala28

Rouge H box Jige PM (back from the spa)


----------



## lala28

Black box Medor 29


----------



## lala28

Dear *Balto Bag Lady*, *Loves*, *Birkel*, *BHMommy*, *Anez*, *Graciella*, *Glamourbag*, *Azoreh*, *Scarf addict*, *MaggyH*, *Beachtime*, *Tnw*, *Onebagatime*, *Alundpr*, *Pamella*, *Memo *- I'm so glad you like my garden!  Thank you for your sweet words and patience (and indulging my passion).


----------



## thimp

You have an amazing H collection! Thank you for posting your lovely garden.


----------



## lala28

vintage (30 years old) black box Constance 23


----------



## lala28

thimp said:


> You have an amazing H collection! Thank you for posting your lovely garden.


 
*thimp*, kisses! Thank you, Lala


----------



## mysticrita

You have an amazing collection, I love your Bois De Rose, Iris and bleu de Prusse..! Simply beautiful !


----------



## forever132

I love your garden very much! Full if variety and colours, yeah! I never seen BOis de rose is so pink under sunlight!!! My toolbox cannot stand like yours, did u stuff alot in there&#65311; I can't believe the 30yrs Constance look 30yrs old, look brand new! OMG OMG! Now more and more on my wishlists! Thanks for sharing your garden lala28, now I need to fertilize my garden like yours!!


----------



## Julide

Oooo *La La*!!!Your collection is divine!!Thank you for sharing!! I love all your color choices!! Also I must ask how do you find the 35cm Kelly Lakis? I have debated between the 32 and 35 and would love to know what you think about the 35. Thank you for sharing your wonderful collection!!


----------



## pond23

Your pictures always blow me away *lala*! What a collection! This is the best type of garden to have.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Wow, what an amazing collection you have!!!! I love every bag. I'd be hard pressed to pick a favorite. Wear them in the best of health!!!


----------



## Sus

A lovely collection and such wonderful pictures to show them off!


----------



## lulilu

Holy moly!  Is a family photo a possibility?  What a family!


----------



## Kallie Girl

Wow, what a lovely and well-rounded collection! Everything is beautiful!


----------



## omk2010

everything is beautiful!!! you have amassed quite a collection!!! congratulations on all of them!


----------



## lala28

*Mysticrita * Thank you!  Those colors make me happy, too.

*Forever132 * Im not sure why my toolbox stands so straight  too much caffeine, maybe? Lol.  Yes, the Constance looks pretty good at 30 years young My tri-color Kelly turned 45 years old this year (shes date stamped 1966) and I just love her!







*Hi Julide*! I wanted a sleek, hip bag that I could take to work on weekdays and run around with on weekends.  In the toile/box lakis combo, the 35 size seemed to fit the bill.  In the all leather lakis version, I suspect I would lean more toward the 32.   This probably doesnt help much, huh?

*Pond23*  Thank you! By the way, who is that precious lop-eared bunny in your avatar?

*etoupebirkin * Thanks, dear!  Ive had a good amount of fun pulling the weeds out of my garden over the years! Lol.  Not all of my buying choices have been spot on!

*Sus *, *omk2010 *, and *lulilu *-   Hmmm.. family picture, that's a good idea....

*Kallie Girl* - :waves: I'm looking at your orange yummies and really want to take a bite!


----------



## lala28

This pretty baby just came home with me today.... Mykonos lizard CDC...






and joined the rest of the family.


----------



## Julide

*LaLa*Your advice is wonderful...buy both!!

Just saw your CDC/Kelly Dog collection!! WOW!!!!!


----------



## lala28

I have only this small piece of shiny emeraulde gator but would fall over backwards with joy if Hermes would make an entire Kelly out of it!






So, poor little Kelly-less emeraulde gator wallet went out and found herself a brand new pair of shoes!


----------



## peggyo

Holy mackrel!  Your collection is divine.  In fact, I am feeling a bit faint after scrolling through all this and thinking one person gets to play with such amazing works of leather perfection. But the one that stops my heart is the little green gator wallet above. Talk about perfection! I just want to touch that baby all day long. Thanks for sharing~

Oh, and I agree, Hermes should make a handbag out of that leather skin, it's amazing. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## IFFAH

Beautiful garden, lala28!


----------



## lovelychocolate

Love your beautiful, colorful collection! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## bagalogist

Oh Dear Lala,
Your H collection is breathtakingly beautiful and well thought of. The colors, the designs and sizes are all functional and cover all occasions. 

I would be completely tipsy in your closet.

Thanks Lala, for sharing your joy and love for H!


----------



## crispypritchon

What a beautiful collection you have there. Would it be possible to have a family pic? TIA


----------



## TankerToad

Ahhh Lala- you know my fav! Glad she is among such an amazing family. Your bags are beautiful but your silks are exquisite as well - then there is your bangle CDC KD collection. Hard pressed to say which is more impressive.


----------



## ouija board

Lala, your collection is incredible!! Thank you for sharing your beauties so we can drool! Bois de Rose in Fjord is just gorgeous.


----------



## Koni

Wonderful collection Lala. Just stunning!


----------



## Hermes Only

*one word, la la....wow! *

*amazing collection..bravo! *


----------



## zjajkj

Wow your collection! Nice


----------



## fashionistaO

*lala* 

Went thru your thread reading it b/c some of the pictures were not loading fast enough, but I must say, you truly have a stunning collection, love your parings .. and that emeraude and CL,  I:faints:!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

i'm drooling over all ur H beautiful collection, thanks for sharing your growing garden and they are beautiful and lovely colors and great collection u have.

Anymore pics to show? can't wait to see them!!~


----------



## siaobag

Lala your collections are TDF!!!!!


----------



## julian.f

Swoon worthy :worthy: ...I don't know which one is my favorite, they're all so lovely! Thanks for sharing your beautiful blooms, this eye candy is much better than dessert (and much less fattening)


----------



## CocoB

Wow, wow, wow...that emeraulde gator is beyond amazing (as are your other pieces) and with the shoes! Wow.


----------



## Jadeite

beautiful! what a "garden". definitely you've got a great 'gardener's thumb'.


----------



## papertiger

Beautiful and fruitful Hermes garden, every 'flower' a prize specimen and almost as beautiful as you :kiss:


----------



## lanit

*Lala *- I so enjoyed visiting your garden, superb choices all and the silks collection is just as stunning. Thank you for sharing and spreading H seeds !P.S. Please will me that gorgeous blue Thalassa Vibrato Bolide and the RO mousseline!


----------



## Lisa2007

What a fabulous Hermes collection...thanks for sharing pictures of your garden....


----------



## purseinsanity

Wow *Lala*!  Came back for another look at your beautiful garden!  How do you make it grow?  I need some of that fertilizer!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The perfect shade of pink.




lala28 said:


> Bois de Rose (fjord) 35 Birkin GHW


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Amazing.....



lala28 said:


> Rouge H box 35 Birkin


----------



## christymarie340

Gorgeous collection lala, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lala28

*peggyo*, I just died when I saw this wallet (and double died when I saw the price tag!), but it just makes me smile and think about the Wizard of Oz and the Emerald City.  I just bought a matching belt to go with the CL shoes and wallet!
*IFFAH*,  *lovelychocolate*, *bagalogist*, *crispypritchon *(family photo planned but not yet taken), *tankertoad *(yes, she just came back from a spa treatment and has all new hardware! I still have DD's embossed initials on the strap!) , *ouji board*, *Koni*, *Hermes Only*, *dinitegrity*, *fashionistaO*, *Celia_Hish *(yes, more is forthcoming but it will likely be gradual!), *siaobag*, *julian.f*, *CocoB *(how is your little one doing?),  *Jadeite *(you know you have been the inspiration for several of my bag & scarf/shawl pairings, starting with your TB pic!), *papertiger  *(Ive always loved your SOTD pics), *lanit *(hope you are still loving your bolide!),  *Lisa2007 *(I die 4 the shoes in your avatar)  thank you for looking at my garden! I have all artificial plants in my office b/c  I dont have a green thumb when it comes to growing living things!


----------



## lala28

Isidore horn and matte pelouse croc necklace






Funny (well, not so funny) story:  I finally found and bought a matching Kelly Dog from another store (not my local) and when the package was at the FedEx hub in Memphis, someone cut through the box and stole the bracelet inside!


----------



## Graciella

Lala your Bolides are fabulous! I love Fjord leather - the Bois de Rose is particularly nice


----------



## lala28

Isidore horn and matte rough h necklace


----------



## lala28

I just love MT horn bracelets with ombre lizard!


----------



## lala28

In honor of Kallie Girl's orange twins in her avatar:


----------



## lala28

My first pair of Hermes sandals -


----------



## chicinthecity777

You have an amazing collection! Each piece is so beautiful! Well done!


----------



## lala28

Thank you, *xiangxiang0731*!

A quick snap of scarves:


----------



## lala28

A few pochettes:


----------



## lala28

Pink lizard Constance Wallet, which works pretty well as a small grab bag:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Thank you for posting all of these beautiful pics *lala*. Your collection is a true feast for the eyes!


----------



## lala28

Here's a sentimental favorite of mine made by a dear tpfer:


----------



## fashionistaO

came back to peek at those enabling shots .. 
Sorry to read what happen to your KD, was it replaced?  
This is a very pretty paring of the horn and marcie!!




lala28 said:


> Isidore horn and matte pelouse croc necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny (well, not so funny) story:  I finally found and bought a matching Kelly Dog from another store (not my local) and when the package was at the FedEx hub in Memphis, someone cut through the box and stole the bracelet inside!


----------



## lala28

fashionistaO said:


> came back to peek at those enabling shots ..
> Sorry to read what happen to your KD, was it replaced?
> This is a very pretty paring of the horn and marcie!!


 
Hi *fashionistaO*, No, I couldn't get either replaced because there weren't any available to replace them .  H filed a claim with FedEx and then I got my $ back.


----------



## lala28

Speaking of handmade charms, I learned how to make felted animals this summer and made myself a Year of the Dragon felted charm:


----------



## lala28

I love box leather, especially Rouge H and black.  Here are the red and black box families -


----------



## lala28

I love horn so I had to have two.  Liao horn necklace:


----------



## lala28

Liao horn with sterling silver necklace:


----------



## fashionistaO

Felting is fun, you are very creative *lala*, love those key chains esp the QI from ur frd!
I have felted hats as gifts, and now you have me thinking of how to use up my remnants


----------



## lala28

Quick snap of a few shawls:


----------



## lala28

I love these two scarves, but wearing them didn't do their designs justice.  Cheval surprise is a great brain teaser and Hola Flamenco is so festive now that I have them framed on the wall!


----------



## fashionistaO

@@ .. keep hunting I'm sure one will turn up, altho, there might be pelouse/CDC, have you considered this as an option?



lala28 said:


> Hi *fashionistaO*, No, I couldn't get either replaced because there weren't any available to replace them .  H filed a claim with FedEx and then I got my $ back.


----------



## lala28

fashionistaO said:


> @@ .. keep hunting I'm sure one will turn up, altho, there might be pelouse/CDC, have you considered this as an option?


 
Oh, yes, definitely! My SA has been searching for exotics in greens and pinks for both CDCs and KDs!  I really wish they would do a Vert Emeraulde CDC or KD, or Bernise bracelet or the new Kelly surprise bracelet (I think that's what it's called, kind of looks like a really wide KD?) !


----------



## fashionistaO

VE makes my heart skip a beat .. make that wish x 2 please 




lala28 said:


> Oh, yes, definitely! My SA has been searching for exotics in greens and pinks for both CDCs and KDs!  I really wish they would do a Vert Emeraulde CDC or KD, or Bernise bracelet or the new Kelly surprise bracelet (I think that's what it's called, kind of looks like a really wide KD?) !


----------



## Hermeslov

Lala, what a beautiful collection!! Loved every piece, really really stunning!!


----------



## fendibbag

*Lala* What an amazing collection!! You have truly created a gorgeous perennial garden!! Congratulations and thank you so much for sharing it with us!!


----------



## Florasun

Lala - fabulous collection! I wish your bags were like summer zucchini so you could give the excess to all your friends!


----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


> Isidore horn and matte pelouse croc necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny (well, not so funny) story:  I finally found and bought a matching Kelly Dog from another store (not my local) and when the package was at the FedEx hub in Memphis, someone cut through the box and stole the bracelet inside!



UmmmThis is amazing!!!O.M.G. I am inlove!!! What a great color combo!


----------



## coleigh

Love the variety in your H collection.  Enjoy it for many years!


----------



## Hermes35

Wow...Beautiful H collection!!! I am speechless. Love love love everything you got there love your green CL and the gator wallet the best. I am sure your garden will keep blooming with more pretty H flowers!!! Can't wait to see your H family pictures!!!


----------



## More bags

Wow - what a stunning collection!  Thank you for sharing all of your lovely photographs.  I especially love the bag and scarf pairings.


----------



## loves

Ooh lala I want to be your gardener haha


----------



## sohja

Beautiful garden thank you for allowing me the chance to walk through .....too beautiful


----------



## lovely64

Amazing collection, and so many gorgeous shawls/scarves!


----------



## birkinglover

You got Very nice and Elegant taste Lala..Your collections are STUNNING


----------



## AbbiSydney

OH Lala! AMAAAAAZZZIINNNGGGG collection you have!!! If you ever feel like parting with a few pieces let me know  

but seriously wow! i love the two scarves you framed especially that pink one! So eye catching!!! Amazing taste


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

Stunning!!  Everything is beautiful!


----------



## lala28

Awwww , you guys make me smile (and enable me further!)


----------



## lala28

My DD bought this shawl for my bday a few months ago, but I also love the pretty "packaging" (lagon bebop MM).  It is a perfect way to throw a shawl in your handbag without worrying that it might get caught on something.  (I usually carry my scarves and shawls in plastic zip bags, but this is even more fun!)


----------



## lala28

I simply adore this cute little silver charm in the shape of a Kelly:


----------



## lala28

These may be small, but they have charmed me...


----------



## lala28

Amethyst croc CDC and brides de gala mousseline cardigan.


----------



## periogirl28

Late to the Garden party, but not too late to say that's a stunning collection lala!


----------



## lala28

Kelly needed new shoes.


----------



## kewave

^
This pairing looks dangerously alluring!!! Love your varied collection! They are truly some eye candies, much better than many H stores. Tks for sharing and indulging us


----------



## sparklelisab

Lala, as everyone has said, your collection is mind numbingly, overthetop, GORGEOUS!!  I would love to hear some more from you.  Do you wear H every day?  Do you carry any other bag?  How long have you been collecting?  Do you own Fort Knox? Don't mean to get too personal, I just can't imagine the world you live in so need a few "facts" to help me out of my stupor.  Thank you so much for sharing and arranging your pieces. Unreal.


----------



## julian.f

OMG, it gets better by the day. I was hedging on the Emerald croc clutch and pump combo but I just might reconsider and go for the croc Kelly with the spiked CLs as my favorite.

Lala, you have impeccable taste!


----------



## MrMuggs

Lala:

Beautiful collection.  You are a great stylist.  Your photos are just stunning, as if I was looking through an H coffee book! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lala28

I love these green shoes... They have a modern haiku printed across the shoes:

Bee, why 
are you staring at me
I'm not a flower!











Eugenia Kim designs hats but she tried her hand at designing shoes for a season or two.  I am so glad I bought these because she doesn't do shoes anymore!


----------



## lala28

A couple of gators having a little Jungle Love.


----------



## lala28

A little wine and raisin


----------



## lala28

Sichuan and wine


----------



## lala28

Tsubas...an oldie but a goody.


----------



## lala28

Au fil du carre A/W 2011


----------



## lala28

Add a little pucci to the mix.


----------



## grella

Lala, your collection is unbelievable!  I've been admiring raisin for some time.  I keep thinking it will be too purple, but your raisin box Kelly looks to be closer to a gorgeous shade of brown.  Wow!


----------



## lala28




----------



## lala28

T-shirt casual


----------



## blusilv

wow!! you have a breathtaking collection!! thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## flower71

Never too late to say how richly adorned is your garden! Thanks so much for sharing your collection and mainly your combos...It just makes me relativize about my tiny collection,


----------



## blingbaby

What an amazing collection.  I love it all...


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Wow!!! Your collection is amazing!! Love everything!!


----------



## grella

Lala, your collection is incredible!  You've said you made some mistakes along the way.  Would you please share your mistakes so we can all learn from you?  Thanks so much.  Any advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Next, vert cru gulliver 32 Kelly



This is so lovely.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bjorn

Amazing collection lala..really breathtaking. You have such a great taste. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dolphingirl

I kept coming back to see this beautiful garden.  Thank you for sharing, *lala*, you have a gorgeous collection.


----------



## hopiko

Lala, wonderful garden, wonderful pictures, wonderful pairings!  Oh, I have so enjoyed the peek!  Thank you so much for taking the time to share!


----------



## lala28

sparklelisab said:


> Lala, as everyone has said, your collection is mind numbingly, overthetop, GORGEOUS!! I would love to hear some more from you. Do you wear H every day? Do you carry any other bag? How long have you been collecting? Do you own Fort Knox? Don't mean to get too personal, I just can't imagine the world you live in so need a few "facts" to help me out of my stupor. Thank you so much for sharing and arranging your pieces. Unreal.


 
I wear a scarf almost everyday and usually a clic clac or something else H as well.  I try to use all of my H bags and rotate them in and out pretty regularly.  I have other bags as well but for regular day-to-day use I like to use my Ks or Bs.  I work 40+ hours per week in an office environment and honestly, I'm almost certain that no one around me even notices my handbags!  I'm fortunate to have inherited my taste for H from other family members (don't you just love hand-me-downs?) and then have expanded out wards on my own.  I certainly don't own Fort Knox but I'm sure my DS would love it if we owned a fort in our backyard period.  I'm not a fashionista or anywhere near that talented when it comes to wardrobe and accessories, I just like what I like.  I'm a C+ driver at best so beautiful cars aren't for me (unless you don't mind me ruining the rims) and with 3 school aged children, I don't have much opportunity to travel (unless carpool counts).  Sorry to disappoint


----------



## lala28

Special fleurs scarf from a dear friend and "vintage" black clic clac bracelets (can you guess what color is underneath the palladium finish?).  I tried to get the bracelets sent to Paris for replating but was told it would be less expensive (and quicker) to just buy new ones.  I like that they are beat up and in fact, wear them even more knowing so!


----------



## sparklelisab

lala28 said:


> I wear a scarf almost everyday and usually a clic clac or something else H as well. I try to use all of my H bags and rotate them in and out pretty regularly. I have other bags as well but for regular day-to-day use I like to use my Ks or Bs. I work 40+ hours per week in an office environment and honestly, I'm almost certain that no one around me even notices my handbags! I'm fortunate to have inherited my taste for H from other family members (don't you just love hand-me-downs?) and then have expanded out wards on my own. I certainly don't own Fort Knox but I'm sure my DS would love it if we owned a fort in our backyard period. I'm not a fashionista or anywhere near that talented when it comes to wardrobe and accessories, I just like what I like. I'm a C+ driver at best so beautiful cars aren't for me (unless you don't mind me ruining the rims) and with 3 school aged children, I don't have much opportunity to travel (unless carpool counts). Sorry to disappoint


Well, now, you are even more unbelievable in my mind!!  THANK YOU so much for sharing your life.  I love real people, and your collection goes to show how assumptions about people and who they are based on their collections are often, far from the truth of real life and kids and cars and family and work and on and on and on!


----------



## Elina0408

Wonderful collection indeed!! I love especially your Tri colour Kelly!!  Enjoy in good health!!


----------



## lala28

Thank you everyone! I enjoy being enabled further by your feedback!

Next, mardi gras celebration:


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> Thank you everyone! I enjoy being enabled further by your feedback!
> 
> Next, mardi gras celebration:



Lala your making me :girlwhack:. So beautiful - perfect match!!!!


----------



## lala28

More vert emeraulde:


----------



## lala28

Spring gala at DD's school (read: fundraiser!)


----------



## lala28

Valentine's Day


----------



## lala28

Twilly flower power:


----------



## lala28

Nighty night! Will pick up again tomorrow! Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## lala28

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> Happy 4th of July!


 
Wow, you have a beautiful closet!!! Accessories galore! BTW...never seen a twilly flower but such a cute idea!


----------



## lala28

Merry Christmas


----------



## lala28

glamourbag said:


> Wow, you have a beautiful closet!!! Accessories galore! BTW...never seen a twilly flower but such a cute idea!


 
Hi glamourbag, Do you think I'm maybe a bit over-the-top?


----------



## lala28

I don't know if anyone is familiar with Japanese Girls' Day, but I am excited and ready for next year!


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> Hi glamourbag, Do you think I'm maybe a bit over-the-top?


 
 NEVER!!!!!!!!...you are a gal after my own heart and an inspiration!!!! The more the better I have to say you need to take part in one of those closet confession interviews as put on by Bluefly!!!! (Kimora, Johnny Weir, etc.)


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> Merry Christmas


 
OMG you even have "sexy Santa" boots????resents


----------



## lala28

glamourbag said:


> OMG you even have "sexy Santa" boots????resents


 
Heh heh heh.  Yes, and a matching cowboy hat in red velvet trimmed with white fur to boot!


----------



## lala28

I don't know exactly what made me think of hanging a constance from a sculpture of two cranes...


----------



## kashmira

You have such a gorgeous collection and your pictures are so much fun to watch! Thank you so much for sharing *lala28*!


----------



## lala28

Dearest *Balto Bag Lady, Birkel, BHmommy, Anez, Graciella, Glamourbag, Azoreh, Scarf Addict, MaggyH, Beachtime, Tnw, Onebagatime, Alundpr, Pamella, Memo, Thimp, Mysticrita, Forever132, Pond23, etoupebirkin, Sus, Lulilu, Kallie Girl, Julide, omk2010, Peggyo, IFFAH, Lovelychocolate, Bagologist, Crispypritchon, TankerToad, Ouja board, Koni, Hermes Only, Dinitegrity, fashionistaO, Celia_Hish, Siaobag, Julian.f, CocoB, Jadeite, Papertiger, Lanit, Lisa2007, Purseinsanity, Texasgirliegirl, Christymarie340, Xiangxiang0731, Cosmopolitan, Hermeslov, Fendibbag, Florasun, Coleigh, Hermes35, More bags, Loves, Sohja, Lovely64, Birkinglover, AbbiSydney, 4everonwaitlist, Periogirl28, Kewave, Sparklelisab, MrMuggs, Grella, Blusilv, Flower71, Blingbaby, Amanda_wanghx, Ladybaga, Bjorn, Dolphingirl, Hopiko, Elina0408 , kashmira* --


Thank you so much for taking the time to stop and smell the f lowers!!!


----------



## MaggyH

The pleasure was all mine Lala!  Keep the picture coming, they are just so beautiful!!!


----------



## lala28

Sanguine lizard CDC  and Esprit Ainu A/W 2011


----------



## lala28




----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


>



*LaLa* Sangine looks perfect on you!!! A wonderful red!!


----------



## lala28

Awww, Julide  xxooxx


----------



## bagmoma

Amazing!!  Exquisite taste, just sublime


----------



## Mree43

LALA! OMG, your collection is simply amazing!!! Love all the CDC's!!! Those purple CL's are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## lala28

*bagmoma *- thanks! Whenever someone uses the word "sublime", I think of tequila and lime or that kids game show where they dump green slime on contestants!


----------



## lala28

Hi *Mree*!! Long time no see!


----------



## lala28

Not everything in this photo is Hermes, but interestingly enough, the offical color name is "Amethyst" for all three items - the gator handbag, CL shoes and gator CDC!  (The color of the BdG mousse cardigan is "Iris", but I think that's close enough for me!)


----------



## icechampagne

wow! beautiful collection!


----------



## fabby

lala, you're H collection is superb!! love em!! 
it's flooding drool here lol!!


----------



## lala28

...Each leaf is decorated with geometric patterns symbolising a culture, belief, or social status...and whose complexity at times conjures up a sort of magic protecting from harm or summoning luck.

(excerpt from scarf stories A/W 2011, L'arbre de vie by Christine Henry)


----------



## lala28

Cocktails with the ladies


----------



## poptarts

WOW! You have an amazing collection *lala*! Each piece is stunning and so special. Thanks so much for sharing with us. Now if you don't mind. I'll go and drool over that croc Bearn some more


----------



## $1.10

lala, i wish i could hv half of what u owned. thanks for sharing


----------



## margieb

*Lala - What an amazing collection!  Thank you for sharing!*


----------



## lala28

Thank you, ladies! 

Astrologie suede pumps from Fall 2010, Art de Steppes scarf and vintage suede handbag 
(P.S.  If anyone is familiar with these types of bags please PM me.   I don't quite understand the history, but apparently there is a significant story behind the handbag.)


----------



## lala28

From the A/W 2011 line "Brazil", do you hate it or love it?  (My feelings will not be hurt if you hate it.)  I have mixed feelings about the RTW line...


----------



## lala28

And, what do you think of A/W 2011 RTW suede leather pants?  Is there anything particularly "special" about these that makes them stand out from any other pair of suede pants?  Opinions welcomed.


----------



## Mree43

lala28 said:


> Hi *Mree*!! Long time no see!


 
Thanks hun! How are you? I'm doing ok. 



lala28 said:


> And, what do you think of A/W 2011 RTW suede leather pants? Is there anything particularly "special" about these that makes them stand out from any other pair of suede pants? Opinions welcomed.


 
Um, you look HOT!! Your legs are amazing!!!


----------



## lala28

I ended up buying 3 colorways of the Dragon gavroche so I am definitely prepared for next year. I haven't bought the etoupe colorway (third attachment), but I am thinking about it...


----------



## lala28

I think I'm all set for A/W 2011 with the exception, maybe, of adding another Ex Libris Kimono to the mix.  I seem to have a habit of buying scarves in pairs.


----------



## lala28

I wasn't sold on these initially, but when I saw them in person, I was drawn to them.  In fact, I think a lot of the A/W 2011 collection looks better in person for some reason.  I wasn't very optimistic when I saw the picture books.

Hermes Graff - Looked really crazy in the book, but when I tried it on, the colors in the middle really come out and you have a lot of different styling options.

I've always liked Annie Faivre patterns, but when I saw this in the book, I thought it looked busy and too similar to the Fleurs Indiennes design.  In this white/purple/green colorway, however, it looks less busy.  Plus, I'm a sucker for contrast hems.

Esprit Ainou is not one of my favorite designs, but I thought this color combination of ink blue and coral was unique.

The Jungle Love dip dye looks really jewel toned in the picture book, but in real life, it has a lot more yellow in it.  It matches my vert cru kelly .


----------



## lala28

Vert olive barenia is like a chameleon - it changes colors depending on the light.  Sometimes I can see the olive color; othertimes I see only dark brown.


----------



## FrenchSandra

*Lala*, all of your pairings are so beautiful. Congrats.

I love the Brazil dress ! She is perfect with this belt and the CW really compliments your gorgeous hair !!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Absolutely gorgeous collection, *Lala*, and I love your styling photos!


----------



## lala28

Hi FrenchSandra!  Your cutie (avatar) is growing up quickly 

Today I totally splurged and bought the new suede open-toe booty for the A/W 2011 season.  It's hard to think about the fall season, being that it is over 100 degrees here, but I saw my size and grabbed it!


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> Hi FrenchSandra!  Your cutie (avatar) is growing up quickly
> 
> Today I totally splurged and bought the new suede open-toe booty for the A/W 2011 season.  It's hard to think about the fall season, being that it is over 100 degrees here, but I saw my size and grabbed it!


I was at H today with a dear tPFer and she bought these shoes today too!
She said they made her legs look longer. These are lovely booties. BTW it was over 100 degrees here too. Did not stop me from buying a cash/silk GM in fall colors though.


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> From the A/W 2011 line "Brazil", do you hate it or love it?  (My feelings will not be hurt if you hate it.)  I have mixed feelings about the RTW line...


Love the colors but it looks big on you. Perhaps a GM in these colors will give the same affect?


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> And, what do you think of A/W 2011 RTW suede leather pants?  Is there anything particularly "special" about these that makes them stand out from any other pair of suede pants?  Opinions welcomed.


The pants look beautiful on you but suede just sounds hot to me. You made a good choice with the booties, those are fantastic.


----------



## lala28

While I saw there, I saw this 70cm scarf in Marron glace/vert/cacao:


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:


> Love the colors but it looks big on you. Perhaps a GM in these colors will give the same affect?


 
Good point! I'm waiting to see what else comes out in Brazil -- RTW or otherwise! I like the color... reminds me of what autumn looks like in places that actually experience 4 seasons


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:


> I was at H today with a dear tPFer and she bought these shoes today too!
> She said they made her legs look longer. These are lovely booties. BTW it was over 100 degrees here too. Did not stop me from buying a cash/silk GM in fall colors though.


 
I know what you mean! I'm sure everyone else started sweating when they simply looked down at my feet!  I love the pants, but I had to draw the line somewhere... maybe in a few weeks or so I'll go back and hope that the air conditioning is turned on super high before trying on those pants again!


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:


> I was at H today with a dear tPFer and she bought these shoes today too!
> She said they made her legs look longer. These are lovely booties. BTW it was over 100 degrees here too. Did not stop me from buying a cash/silk GM in fall colors though.


 
Did you friend think the sizes were funky?  I had to buy a size 36 even though I am a standard 7.


----------



## lala28

I'm starting to channel the fall season....


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> Did you friend think the sizes were funky?  I had to buy a size 36 even though I am a standard 7.


Hmmmm...did not ask her. But you both have me thinking I may try these little booties. But on a day that is not above 100 degrees.


----------



## blusilv

ooh those are some gorgeous booties!! your legs look amazing in them!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Wow!  I came back for another look.  You make your accessories work so well together...you have a real eye for details.  Amazing taste!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## thimp

Your styling photos are amazing! LOVE your pairings! I am esp. in love with your Giuseppe Zanotti butterfly shoe! Are they from a recent season?


----------



## lovely64

lala28 said:


> More vert emeraulde:


 I´m blown away by your gorgeous collection. This colour is amazing, the belt and the bearn Thanks for taking the time to post all of your gorgeousness, and share items/colours we may never have seen otherwise.


----------



## MaggyH

You have a great taste, fab booties, and you bought the exact scarf I am after! Could you post the picture from your avatar?


----------



## lala28

I am so in love with green...


----------



## lala28

MaggyH said:


> You have a great taste, fab booties, and you bought the exact scarf I am after! Could you post the picture from your avatar?


 
Hi *MaggyH*, Do you mean the Nuees Imaginaires?  Silk twill or mousse?


----------



## lovely64

Oh *lala*, another belt??? Amazing colour, I totally get it!


----------



## MaggyH

lala28 said:


> Hi *MaggyH*, Do you mean the Nuees Imaginaires?  Silk twill or mousse?


I meant the picture with your Bearn and Lindy


----------



## citrus

Just mind blowing - and your styling is TDF - thanks for sharing lala


----------



## peaceonearth

lala28 said:


> A couple of gators having a little Jungle Love.


 LALA , everything is so sexy !! and your pix make me want to dressup and go somewhere NOW
would you mind telling me ,who is the designer behind those hot sandels ?
i just have to find them 
thank you again for sharing


----------



## ouija board

I've come back several times to drool at your pictures, Lala!  What a gorgeous collection, not just Hermes


----------



## grella

lala28 said:


> ...Each leaf is decorated with geometric patterns symbolising a culture, belief, or social status...and whose complexity at times conjures up a sort of magic protecting from harm or summoning luck.
> 
> (excerpt from scarf stories A/W 2011, L'arbre de vie by Christine Henry)



This is just an incredible combination!  I can't even imagine pulling this together.  What came first?  Shoes, scarf, bracelets?  What inspired you?


----------



## diera23

OMG lala, I thought your braise shiny kelly dog is TDF but your entire collection is just beyond amazing  thanks so much for taking the time to take all the pictures to share with us, I really can't pick a favorite, I love love them all!


----------



## mkl_collection

lala28 said:


> I am so in love with green...



*lala28*, your thread is so pretty. 

A real feast for H fans. 

I am also in love with dark green. Just adore this picture.

Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## lala28

peaceonearth said:


> LALA , everything is so sexy !! and your pix make me want to dressup and go somewhere NOW
> would you mind telling me ,who is the designer behind those hot sandels ?
> i just have to find them
> thank you again for sharing



Giuseppe Zanotti is the designer. Very unique shoes and not too uncomfortable


----------



## lala28

grella said:


> This is just an incredible combination!  I can't even imagine pulling this together.  What came first?  Shoes, scarf, bracelets?  What inspired you?



Scarf came last .  I had the rest hanging around and did a little playing. These colors are my Mom's colors so the combo is a tribute of sorts to her.


----------



## lala28

thimp said:


> Your styling photos are amazing! LOVE your pairings! I am esp. in love with your Giuseppe Zanotti butterfly shoe! Are they from a recent season?



They are actually more than a few years old. More like circa 2006, believe it or not!


----------



## lala28

MaggyH said:


> I meant the picture with your Bearn and Lindy



Nuees Imaginaires by Christine Henry

The scarf on the left is the silk twill version and the right one is the mousseline version.

HTH!


----------



## MaggyH

So beautiful! Thank you lala!


----------



## peaceonearth

lala28 said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti is the designer. Very unique shoes and not too uncomfortable


oh ok , i never seen them before  but his shoes are not comfortable for me , i can't walk  in most of his shoes


----------



## grella

lala28 said:


> Scarf came last .  I had the rest hanging around and did a little playing. These colors are my Mom's colors so the combo is a tribute of sorts to her.



That's a lovely sentiment.  The fact that the colors are a tribute to your mom must make wearing this combination very special.


----------



## shoemania

lala28 said:


> From the A/W 2011 line "Brazil", do you hate it or love it?  (My feelings will not be hurt if you hate it.)  I have mixed feelings about the RTW line...




Lala, I'm CRAZY about this dress!  You look amazing!  When I first saw a photo of it I said to myself "I need that dress!", and now that I see how wonderful it looks on you, I think I have to track it down.  I hope I look as good as you do wearing it!


----------



## LQYB

Beautiful, fantastic, dreamy, words can't describe , lala, thank you so much for sharing your garden!


----------



## lala28

shoemania said:


> Lala, I'm CRAZY about this dress! You look amazing! When I first saw a photo of it I said to myself "I need that dress!", and now that I see how wonderful it looks on you, I think I have to track it down. I hope I look as good as you do wearing it!


 
Hi shoemania,  the dress is hitting stores right now (although it's hard to think about the fall line when it is still 100 degrees here in Houston).  There is also a blouse version that comes in winter white which is equally amazing.  The store here has the dress is a variety of sizes. If you are interested, PM me and I can check their stock for you.


----------



## lala28

I am so ready for the fall season (both in terms of climate and clothing).  The color pallette for fall (especially deep browns and bronzes) reminds me of how maple leaves change color in places that actually experience all four seasons.






(Vert olive barenia Kelly, sepia Carre en Carre silk jersey, ombre KDT, Roberto Cavalli snakeskin sandals)


----------



## hunniesochic

i die and went to heaven


----------



## cokezero

How do you afford all these?! haha. I'm green with envy. Loving your collection.


----------



## lala28

cokezero said:


> How do you afford all these?! haha. I'm green with envy. Loving your collection.


 
On "Sex in the City", Sarah Jessica Parker's character comments on how she has so many shoes that if she goes broke, she will literally be the little old lady who lives in a shoe(s)!  Well, then I'd literally be the bag lady shuffling down the street!


----------



## lala28

Yesterday I saw Pamella's post of her ex libris camouflage scarf in Blanc, Chocolate and Noir and was inspired to pull out my ex libris camouflage scarf in a different colorway.  If you haven't seen Pamella's gorgeous pairing, here is her gorgeous scarf and bag: 

Photo credit: Pamella





I am in love with her colorway choice and have regrets about picking out the blue/green one instead.  

Well, no point in pouting, right?  So, I put together the following this morning to remind myself that the ex libris camouflage scarf (regardless of colorway) is beautiful and fun to play with too!


----------



## Bagzzonly

Lala28 - Your taste is exquisite and each of your displays can be a museum exhibit of its own!


----------



## lanit

*lala* - I don't know how you get to work everyday! It must be so much fun playing with all the colors and combinations in your closet! Gorgeous combinations and your garden is indeed an H paradise!


----------



## lala28

wonger1024 said:


> Lala28 - Your taste is exquisite and each of your displays can be a museum exhibit of its own!


 
Thank you wonger1024!


----------



## lala28

lanit said:


> *lala* - I don't know how you get to work everyday! It must be so much fun playing with all the colors and combinations in your closet! Gorgeous combinations and your garden is indeed an H paradise!


 
Hi lanit! A girl needs a bit of creative distraction to spice up an otherwise somber and serious office environment!


----------



## lala28

Cavalcadour scarf and shiny graphite croc KP


----------



## MaggyH

A perfect match lala!!! Fab!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^So beautiful! What an elegant combination *lala*!


----------



## lala28

I got my etoupe boots!


----------



## jeffers

I recently bought these boots too! 
Still have to wait a few months to wear them...I even bought a Marni sheep skin jacket as they told me it was the only one in my size...which my DH later said was probably not true, lol but the jacket matches my etoupe boots so they will be sitting in my closet..together

Love your lindy~~ beautiful! as are all your bags and scarves and shoes and accessories!


----------



## grella

lala28 said:


> I got my etoupe boots!




Congrats on the boots!  Lovely.


----------



## lala28

jeffers said:


> I recently bought these boots too!
> Still have to wait a few months to wear them...I even bought a Marni sheep skin jacket as they told me it was the only one in my size...which my DH later said was probably not true, lol but the jacket matches my etoupe boots so they will be sitting in my closet..together
> 
> Love your lindy~~ beautiful! as are all your bags and scarves and shoes and accessories!


 
I know what you mean.  I have the suede pants for AW 2011 and am just dying to wear them even though it's 100+ degrees here.  My SA wouldn't let me take them home because she is afraid I will actually wear them in the heat of August and die from heatstroke.


----------



## lala28

grella said:


> Congrats on the boots! Lovely.


 
Thank you! I almost went for Rouge H as a versatile color to go with browns and blacks.  I'm glad I held out for etoupe.


----------



## lala28

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^So beautiful! What an elegant combination *lala*!


 
Hi Cosmo! Well, I was inspired by your lovely combos!


----------



## lala28

MaggyH said:


> A perfect match lala!!! Fab!


 
Hi MaggyH! Thank you!  (You are so sweet  to follow this thread)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you for taking all of the time to put together these amazing pairings and sharing your collection. 

Every piece is gorgeous just like their owner! Looking forward to more!!


----------



## sohja

Every combi is like an art ... Too beautiful .. Thanks or sharing lala


----------



## lala28

Pelouse matte croc Lindy, pelouse matte croc Isidore, Extra-wide Grand Fonds enamel bangle, horn bracelet by MT, shiny chocolate (faux) gator pumps


----------



## lala28

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Thank you for taking all of the time to put together these amazing pairings and sharing your collection.
> 
> Every piece is gorgeous just like their owner! Looking forward to more!!


 

nakedmosher - Aww, shucks.  By the way, I am wearing my 70cm scarf in a cowboy style which was inspired by one of your postings on the SOTD thread!


----------



## grella

lala28 said:


> Pelouse matte croc Lindy, pelouse matte croc Isidore, Extra-wide Grand Fonds enamel bangle, horn bracelet by MT, shiny chocolate (faux) gator pumps


 
This is a gorgeous combination.  I love it.  The colors flow beautifully.  I'm dumbfounded.  Again, I'd never see putting this together on my own unless someone styled it in front of me all at once as you have.  Just beautiful.


----------



## grella

lala28 said:


> Thank you! I almost went for Rouge H as a versatile color to go with browns and blacks. I'm glad I held out for etoupe.


 
I don't know what the red would look like, but I love the etoupe.  So versatile.  Come and build my wardrobe!


----------



## lala28

grella said:


> This is a gorgeous combination. I love it. The colors flow beautifully. I'm dumbfounded. Again, I'd never see putting this together on my own unless someone styled it in front of me all at once as you have. Just beautiful.


 
grella, you are too modest and don't give yourself enough credit.


----------



## tae

lala; I just saw this thread and I'm speechless! 

I knew you had absolutely awesome items, but seeing them all together is just incredible! Beautiful pairings/pics; you have awesome taste. Thank you so much for showing!!


----------



## lala28

A yummy truffle treat! I had forgotten about this one.


----------



## Tiffany P

Oh lala.... all your bags and accessories are killing me....  They're so *B...E...A...U....T....I....F....U...L....*  Thanks for sharing.... LOVE THEM


----------



## jeffers

lala28 said:


> Oh you captured the scales so beautifully in this picture, this is what Hermes croc is all about!
> Back here drooling again...
> Really this picture is a piece of art  :urock:


----------



## birkinglover

OMG.....i love the kelly sooooo beautiful.


----------



## ueynah

*lala28*, thanks for sharing with us your wonderful collection!  your garden is just simply lovely!  congrats again!


----------



## christymarie340

Lala, your collection is amazing!


----------



## rox_rocks

OMG!  I had to go through your entire garden, *lala28*!  what an amazing collection


----------



## grella

lala28 said:


> A yummy truffle treat! I had forgotten about this one.


 
Thanks for sharing.  Love this bag - it has such great personality.  Was it a SO?


----------



## **Chanel**

Wow *lala, *your H. collection is TDF ! So many gorgeous pieces and pictures, really enjoyed this thread! I can't even pick a favorite as they are all so gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing and enjoy your beautiful collection!


----------



## lover333

wow impressive collection!!


----------



## zaduzl

Lala, do I see Cosmogoine Apache scarf on this photo?
http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/x...3902c647-1.jpg 
I have a lot to read, as I have returned from my holidays, but I think I have not found this scarf modelled anywhere. 
Would you please be willing to post the modelling pics?
This is the scarf I am really interested in and I think the photos I have seen (the small ones) do not show the scarf properly, in its full beauty...which I have seen earlier with other scarves...
Btw, all your collection is simply unbelievable!


----------



## grella

lala28 said:


> grella, you are too modest and don't give yourself enough credit.



Trust me, I'm not too modest.  I love art and I love beautiful things.  I know when I'm seeing great style, which is a form of beauty and art.  Some people, like you, can effortlessly put it together.  Others, like me, admire!

Now, for my first questions for you.  I think I mentioned to you I'm having a pair of black ankle boots made.  Very simple, classic jodphur boots.  I'm also having some leather straps made to wrap around the boot to give them a different look sometimes.  Similar idea to the black ankle boots you recently bought.

I have a black box Kelly with gold hardware and an Evelyn in vert anis with palladium hardware.  What color do I go for on the hardware for the boots?

Next, I'm anxious because the vintage Kelly I chose has gold hardware and my favorite watches that I always wear are large men's stainless watches with ablack face.  How do you pull together the gold hardware on the Kelly with platinum, palladium, silver and diamonds.  Do you have any examples of accessories to pull this together?

Thanks so much.  I really am enjoying the photos in your thread.

Best,
Andrea


----------



## monap_1981

Beautiful collection, gorgeous colours!  Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## lala28

grella said:


> Thanks for sharing. Love this bag - it has such great personality. Was it a SO?


Hi grella! Yes, it was and around the height of the cyclamen rage


----------



## lala28

Tiffany P, jeffers, birkinglover, hanyeu, christymarie340, rox_rocks, grella, chanel, lover333, zaduzl, monap_1981:  Thank you!


----------



## lala28

zaduzl said:


> Lala, do I see Cosmogoine Apache scarf on this photo?
> http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/x...3902c647-1.jpg
> I have a lot to read, as I have returned from my holidays, but I think I have not found this scarf modelled anywhere.
> Would you please be willing to post the modelling pics?
> This is the scarf I am really interested in and I think the photos I have seen (the small ones) do not show the scarf properly, in its full beauty...which I have seen earlier with other scarves...
> Btw, all your collection is simply unbelievable!


 

Hi Zaduzl! Yes, you are correct about this shawl pattern.    I ended up going for Cosmogonie Apache colorway 03 (Caramel/Noir/Chaudron).


----------



## lala28

grella said:


> Trust me, I'm not too modest. I love art and I love beautiful things. I know when I'm seeing great style, which is a form of beauty and art. Some people, like you, can effortlessly put it together. Others, like me, admire!
> 
> Now, for my first questions for you. I think I mentioned to you I'm having a pair of black ankle boots made. Very simple, classic jodphur boots. I'm also having some leather straps made to wrap around the boot to give them a different look sometimes. Similar idea to the black ankle boots you recently bought.
> 
> I have a black box Kelly with gold hardware and an Evelyn in vert anis with palladium hardware. What color do I go for on the hardware for the boots?
> 
> Next, I'm anxious because the vintage Kelly I chose has gold hardware and my favorite watches that I always wear are large men's stainless watches with ablack face. How do you pull together the gold hardware on the Kelly with platinum, palladium, silver and diamonds. Do you have any examples of accessories to pull this together?
> 
> Thanks so much. I really am enjoying the photos in your thread.
> 
> Best,
> Andrea


 
Hi grella!  You really can't go wrong with either . 

I wear jewelry (wedding ring and watch) 99% of the time in a white metal hardware.  75% of the time the color of my bracelets will also be in a white metal hardware.  Out of the belt buckles I have, all but one has silver hardware.  Therefore, I would choose silver hardware for the boots.  Roughly half of my bags have gold hardware and I have no reservations whatsoever about not having the bag hardware match the rest of my outfit.

(P.S.  I wear clic clacs with GHW with my non-GHW wedding ring and watch as well!)


----------



## lala28

The ombre Astral bangle:







Ombre Astral bangle joins the rest of the ombre family! Hurray!






From top to bottom:  ombre Kelly Double Tour, ombre Kelly Dog, ombre CDC, ombre Astral, and ombre cuff.


----------



## lala28

More ombre...


----------



## lala28

Close-up:


----------



## ouija board

Leapin' lizards!!  The Ombre Lizard Astral bangle  I was eying this bangle in barenia, but in lizard, it's even more fantastic, if it's even possible to be more fantastic than barenia.


----------



## MaggyH

*Lala*, your ombre collection is just fabulous!!!


----------



## lala28

ouija board said:


> Leapin' lizards!! The Ombre Lizard Astral bangle  I was eying this bangle in barenia, but in lizard, it's even more fantastic, if it's even possible to be more fantastic than barenia.


 
Did someone say 'barenia'??? Yummy!


----------



## lala28

MaggyH said:


> *Lala*, your ombre collection is just fabulous!!!


 
Thank you!  I hope I don't become a crazy person and start wearing ombre lizard from head to toe...


----------



## **Chanel**

Oh my *lala, *love love love your Ombre family !


----------



## lala28

I love accessories made from horn -- !  It all started with the liao and the lena necklaces, and since then it was an easy jump to embrace all things horn.  Believe it or not, but I can actually wear three horn bracelets at the same time!


----------



## lala28

I'll have to remember this combo for when Valentine's Day rolls around again


----------



## **Chanel**

^^ Beautiful picture and I love that Les Pivoines scarf. You really have a fabulous collection, I think I could live in your closet .


----------



## lala28

Wouldn't it be fun to have a different spin on "Trading Spaces" that involved trading closets instead?


----------



## lala28

This is my 30 year old black beauty.  It was sent for a "spa" treatment in Paris and when it came back to me there it had a nice note from a craftsman inside that complimented the bag for its age and beauty.


----------



## lala28

I just love this Monsieur and Madame scarf in this chocolate / black colorway! In fact, I misplaced it (although I secretly suspect that it is in one of the "empty" orange boxes that wasn't really empty when I put it in my storage closet) and was heartbroken.  Well, months later, I ended up buying a "replacement" from Ysaido!  Worse case scenario, I end up with two of the same scarf I love!!!


----------



## grella

lala28 said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to have a different spin on "Trading Spaces" that involved trading closets instead?


 
Yes, yes - great idea!!!


----------



## MaggyH

What a beautiful Constance, and in such a perfect condition too! What size is it?


----------



## lanit

Lala - everything looks so scrumptious! What is the name of this lovely silk?  Would you happen to have a photo of it flat? It is TDF.



lala28 said:


> Thanks to a fabulous tPfer ( grella), I was able to "replace" my stolen matte alligator KD in pelouse with an equally as fantastic matte alligator vert anis KD!


----------



## Hermeslov

Lala, your garden is soooo beautiful!! The color combinations are just fantastic and the items you have.... omg!


----------



## lala28

MaggyH said:


> What a beautiful Constance, and in such a perfect condition too! What size is it?



It is the 23 cm size.


----------



## lala28

lanit said:


> Lala - everything looks so scrumptious! What is the name of this lovely silk?  Would you happen to have a photo of it flat? It is TDF.



It is the 70cm Ferronnerie from Spring Summer 2011.






I really do believe that my other accessories select my scarves for me!


----------



## lala28

Today, new Cosmogoine shawl with Ms. Babs bolide, vert anis gator KD and bleu de malte gator KD.  Vert anis KD courtesy of fab tPfer diera!


----------



## MaggyH

Absolutely beautiful lala! and so lucky to have found your new vert anis KD!


----------



## lanit

Thanks *Lala*- it looks quite different in your previous photo - is this the same colorway? Your Bolide is a killer! What color is it? Sorry for all the questions - just that all this H eye- candy is such a feast for the eyes!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Great Garden!!!!!


----------



## lala28

lanit said:


> Thanks *Lala*- it looks quite different in your previous photo - is this the same colorway? Your Bolide is a killer! What color is it? Sorry for all the questions - just that all this H eye- candy is such a feast for the eyes!


 
Hi lanit! My bolide is rouge vif fjord with permabrass hardware. 

Let me try to take another photo of the scarf -I think the color difference may be due to poor lighting and photography skills


----------



## lala28

I picked up my second Ex Libris kimono scarf in Vert/Orange/Moutarde (cw 11):







I'm still on the look out for the hot pink colorway!


----------



## lala28

This time, my lindy truly did pick out a scarf for himself:






I wish I could say that it stopped here, however....


----------



## lala28

Surprise! I never thought I'd be a part of the candy club:
















*Lime *in swift!


----------



## lala28

Perfect with my new brazil dress for fall:


----------



## lala28

And then I found Coupons in my most favorite colors!


----------



## lala28

And then, these enamel beauties popped right up and attached themselves to me, the scarf and my handbag:


----------



## lala28

And then a reissue of Mosaique au 24 in Anis-Violet/Vert mousseline tripped me on the way to the register:
















This is a changeant mousse and the blush undertones really make this green very easy to wear.


----------



## lala28

But, two is always better than one, right?






Mosaique au 24 in silk twill (Gris Perle/Tabac/Blanc)


----------



## lala28

I wasn't too impressed by the reissue of Harnais in a GM, but I love navy and purple together!











Fuschia/Caban/Vert cw 01


----------



## lala28

On my way out, I couldn't resist this gorgeous, supple, handsomely structured hat in fauve:











Too bad I don't have any occasion to wear something like this....


----------



## FrenchSandra

Lala, congrats for all your beauties 

You bought the Brazil dress ? It was so beautiful with your hair...

And this bag is TDF !

Your closet is a dream Lala


----------



## grella

Love!!!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pr1ncess

Hi Lala, 
I'm not a flower person but this is the kind of "Garden" I absolutely Love! Lol. 
Think this is the third time I looked at your thread again and found the H scarf I've been looking for but didn't know if it exist.   The Tsubas!  Thank you Thank You for sharing your fabulous collection! 
Now I'm on a mission to find it (them)! 
L O V E your combination of H and CL shoes, that's what I've been doing too.  
Green croc Bearn wallet, matching belt and the green CL shoes!


----------



## MaggyH

Wow, a catenina in leather! I though they only made them in silk! Absolutely fantastic, especially with your Brazil dress! You picked some beautiful enamels and scarves too, lucky girl!! Love it all!  Your taste is impeccable!


----------



## grella

lala28 said:


> And then I found Coupons in my most favorite colors!



The Coupons in reds with the lime - unexpected and sublime!  And then with the red(?) birkin - wow?  You sure you weren't a fashion stylist in some other life?  I love your eye for color.


----------



## grella

MaggyH said:


> Wow, a catenina in leather! I though they only made them in silk! Absolutely fantastic, especially with your Brazil dress! You picked some beautiful enamels and scarves too, lucky girl!! Love it all!  Your taste is impeccable!



Ah ha - so that's the bag I kept seeing in the case at the boutique - the silk catenina. Off topic, I wonder how those silk bags hold up?


----------



## grella

lala28 said:


> On my way out, I couldn't resist this gorgeous, supple, handsomely structured hat in fauve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I don't have any occasion to wear something like this....



These have to be two of my favorite photos!  They just make me smile.  Would you mind sharing what necklace you're wearing?  You can PM me.


----------



## lanit

lala28 said:


> Hi lanit! My bolide is rouge vif fjord with permabrass hardware.
> 
> Let me try to take another photo of the scarf -I think the color difference may be due to poor lighting and photography skills



*Lala *- thank you so much for the photos and only you could wear such a gorgeous array of greens like this! Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## lala28

FrenchSandra said:


> Lala, congrats for all your beauties
> 
> You bought the Brazil dress ? It was so beautiful with your hair...
> 
> And this bag is TDF !
> 
> Your closet is a dream Lala


 
Thank you FrenchSandra!



grella said:


> Love!!! Thank you for sharing.


 
Grella, I'm just glad my obsessions provide a wee bit of happiness to others and not just myself! lol. 



Pr1ncess said:


> Hi Lala,
> I'm not a flower person but this is the kind of "Garden" I absolutely Love! Lol.
> Think this is the third time I looked at your thread again and found the H scarf I've been looking for but didn't know if it exist.  The Tsubas! Thank you Thank You for sharing your fabulous collection!
> Now I'm on a mission to find it (them)!
> L O V E your combination of H and CL shoes, that's what I've been doing too.
> Green croc Bearn wallet, matching belt and the green CL shoes!


 
Hi Pr1ncess! Lol! I have absolutely no green thumb when it comes to live gardens! In fact, I've just given up on having live plants and have come to accept that artificial plants are meant for me. Yes, I love Tsubas. It is an older pattern so the silk is really really soft given its wear and age.

The green wallet and belt shopped for the green shoes themselves , but with my credit card.



MaggyH said:


> Wow, a catenina in leather! I though they only made them in silk! Absolutely fantastic, especially with your Brazil dress! You picked some beautiful enamels and scarves too, lucky girl!! Love it all!  Your taste is impeccable!


 
Thank you, MaggyH! I feel very lucky and fortunate indeed. I wish I had a sister or girlfriend who shared my interests - I'd love to dress them up in my clothes and accessories for fun!



grella said:


> The Coupons in reds with the lime - unexpected and sublime! And then with the red(?) birkin - wow? You sure you weren't a fashion stylist in some other life? I love your eye for color.


 
Hi grella, No, i'm just a wanna-be photographer. If you knew what I do for a living, you wouldn't use think of fashion or style. 



grella said:


> Ah ha - so that's the bag I kept seeing in the case at the boutique - the silk catenina. Off topic, I wonder how those silk bags hold up?


 
They hold up just the same as the silk pop bags. They are not better or worse than the leather bags, just totally different. 



grella said:


> These have to be two of my favorite photos! They just make me smile. Would you mind sharing what necklace you're wearing? You can PM me.


 
Hi grella, I just PM-ed you. It is a homemade necklace.



lanit said:


> *Lala *- thank you so much for the photos and only you could wear such a gorgeous array of greens like this! Congrats on your new beauties!


 
It's funny you say that. I've never pegged myself as a "green" person. In fact, people usually tell me when I wear green that I look pale and sickly. I guess it's because I have a yellow/olive undertone to my skin. It's the whole Asian thing, I suppose.


----------



## lala28

I'm in San Antonio, Texas today and staying at a rustic western lodge.  I found this handbag (non-H) that reminds me of boxing glove leather because of the grommets on the sides, and a bit of saddle leather as well.  






I brought my H sandals on this trip and was surprised to see how smashingly they go together!


----------



## lala28

oh, and thanks to dear sparklelisab, I found out that there is another ombre bracelet called the Astral cut that I must add to my ombre collection!


----------



## zaduzl

Lala, I fell in love with your bag and sandals, although I wear low heels.
Would you mind to share the brand of your bag, so astonishing! 

Isn't it fabulous how some items can really make us love them, regardless of brand? As if hugging us...




lala28 said:


> I'm in San Antonio, Texas today and staying at a rustic western lodge. I found this handbag (non-H) that reminds me of boxing glove leather because of the grommets on the sides, and a bit of saddle leather as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought my H sandals on this trip and was surprised to see how smashingly they go together!


----------



## cabochon

lala28 said:


> I'm in San Antonio, Texas today and staying at a rustic western lodge. I found this handbag (non-H) that reminds me of boxing glove leather because of the grommets on the sides, and a bit of saddle leather as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought my H sandals on this trip and was surprised to see how smashingly they go together!


 
Beautiful bag..is it a Reed-Krakoff?


----------



## sparklelisab

lala28 said:


> oh, and thanks to dear sparklelisab, I found out that there is another ombre bracelet called the Astral cut that I must add to my ombre collection!


 
Not that anyone could possibly tell you how to fashion anything since you are a freakin' rock star at it, I do think you should wear this higher on your forearm and then the others stacked underneath closer to your wrist.  And, when are you going to get that Himalyan (spelling?) Birkin to match all of your ombre. Now that's for you Lala!


----------



## lala28

cabochon said:


> Beautiful bag..is it a Reed-Krakoff?



Yes, it is! I picked this one because of the tri-colored leather and the way the leather smells! Lol.

My DD and DS are riding ponies and this bag makes me want to saddle up one of my own!


----------



## lala28

sparklelisab said:


> Not that anyone could possibly tell you how to fashion anything since you are a freakin' rock star at it, I do think you should wear this higher on your forearm and then the others stacked underneath closer to your wrist.  And, when are you going to get that Himalyan (spelling?) Birkin to match all of your ombre. Now that's for you Lala!



Great idea! Lol. I will take a photo when the cuff arrives!


----------



## lala28

New chocolate CDC with GHW - yum, yum!


----------



## lala28




----------



## lala28

I love the new colorway for these enamel bangles! I think it's called "Saturne".  (It looks like several enamel patterns are being reissued in  in brighter, bolder color combinations for A/W 2011 season.)


----------



## Julide

*LaLa* I love your garden!!!Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## lala28

I found another pairing for Ex Libris Kimono.... Very citrus-y.


----------



## lala28

A little more fruitiness -






Maybe even a lime or kiwi CDC in the future?


----------



## lala28

Thanks to Sparklelisab, I have a new addition to my ombre bracelet family!  Introducing, the Astral cut (bottom bangle bracelet):


----------



## lala28

It may not be an Hermes ombre handbag, but I am a big fan of vintage bags.


----------



## fashion_gurl888

love your Garden Theme, *lala* 

if you don't mind, could we please see a group shot with your garden in the background??  i always love hermes leathers close to the touch of nature!


----------



## grella

lala28 said:


> It may not be an Hermes ombre handbag, but I am a big fan of vintage bags.



Love all the ombre!  I think this is becoming a new favorite of mine.


----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


> It may not be an Hermes ombre handbag, but I am a big fan of vintage bags.



*LaLa* that bag is awesome!!!Wow what a cool bag!! Love ombre!


----------



## khungvnlady

Your garden make me drooling...


----------



## plumtree

OMG your garden is gorgeous. I'd like to take a holiday to play in the garden please!


----------



## tae

lala28 said:


> Thanks to Sparklelisab, I have a new addition to my ombre bracelet family!  Introducing, the Astral cut (bottom bangle bracelet):



This is STUNNING! Love it


----------



## lala28

I can't wait for Autumn...






Sanguine fjord Roulis, Au Mosaique mousseline, ombre Isidore horn necklace, fall tunic/ dress


----------



## thimp

lala28 said:


> It may not be an Hermes ombre handbag, but I am a big fan of vintage bags.



Wow! This pic is my absolute favorite!


----------



## birkinglover

I love your sanguine fjord roulis


----------



## kewave

Wow lala, another new style acquisition! 
My SA showed me a Etoupe Roulis in brass (light gold) hardware, she mentioned this new brass hardware will be made avail in other bag styles too in the new season. What is the hardware on your Sanguine Roulis, is it not brass? It looks like bright yellow gold in the pic.


----------



## Blo0ondi

you have such a greate collection
wear all your goodies in good health


----------



## lala28

Tri-color (black, etrusque, Gris fonce) crocodile Faco clutch


----------



## lala28

kewave said:


> Wow lala, another new style acquisition!
> My SA showed me a Etoupe Roulis in brass (light gold) hardware, she mentioned this new brass hardware will be made avail in other bag styles too in the new season. What is the hardware on your Sanguine Roulis, is it not brass? It looks like bright yellow gold in the pic.



Do you think she was referring to PermaBrass? I don't know if this hardware is new-new but my bolide from last summer does have PermaBrass hardware.  The hardware on the Roulis is gold, but the sanguine color does make the gold look warmer.


----------



## lala28

thimp said:


> Wow! This pic is my absolute favorite!


Thank you, Thimp! I love coming up with my own little favorite accessory shots!



birkinglover said:


> I love your sanguine fjord roulis



Thanks! I saw it in sanguine and then it was a done deal!



kewave said:


> Wow lala, another new style acquisition!
> My SA showed me a Etoupe Roulis in brass (light gold) hardware, she mentioned this new brass hardware will be made avail in other bag styles too in the new season. What is the hardware on your Sanguine Roulis, is it not brass? It looks like bright yellow gold in the pic.



If you get something in the new brass hardware, please do post and model! 



Blo0ondi said:


> you have such a greate collection
> wear all your goodies in good health



You are so sweet Blo0ondi!


----------



## grella

Love your new roulis, especially with that ensemble.  And the croc faco - wow!


----------



## Weak4purses

Beautiful collection! Im new at hermes but i know ill be a fan for life i suddenly have no interest in louis vuitton and even chanel. My 1st bag will be an orange or yellow garden? Any suggestions?


----------



## lala28

Weak4purses said:


> Beautiful collection! Im new at hermes but i know ill be a fan for life i suddenly have no interest in louis vuitton and even chanel. My 1st bag will be an orange or yellow garden? Any suggestions?



You can't go wrong with true H orange and if you're thinking about a yellow, my vote would be soleil.  Post pictures when you decide which way to go!


----------



## kewave

lala28 said:


> Do you think she was referring to PermaBrass? I don't know if this hardware is new-new but my bolide from last summer does have PermaBrass hardware.  The hardware on the Roulis is gold, but the sanguine color does make the gold look warmer.



Yes, it must be permabrass! I knew permabrass was used in Bracelets but didn't know this hardware comes in bags too. The SA said they have placed some Bs & Ks in Permabrass. Your bolide must be so pretty!


----------



## Weak4purses

lala28 said:


> You can't go wrong with true H orange and if you're thinking about a yellow, my vote would be soleil.  Post pictures when you decide which way to go!


 
Thank you, I will.  It might not be till October   do one last question.  do you think i should go with the canvas one then buy a goyard.  or just get the garden in leather?  thanks!


----------



## Suzie

Goodness, how did I miss this thread. Wow, Lala, everything is amazing.

I think my favorites are your 30yo Constance and your tri-colour Kelly. I also love your ombre non H vintage bag, where did you find this treasure?


----------



## Bienchen

Lala, I'll happily tend to your garden anytime  What a wonderful and exuberant collection, many coongratulations.


----------



## amberle

Dear lala you have such a fantastic collection!And you have so many beautiful birkins and CDC!I love  also your Happy Meal!Enjoy them!


----------



## lala28

grella said:


> Love your new roulis, especially with that ensemble. And the croc faco - wow!


 
Aww shucks, *grella*. You are so kind. I'm glad you enjoy my "oldies but goodies" H treasures.



Suzie said:


> Goodness, how did I miss this thread. Wow, Lala, everything is amazing.
> 
> I think my favorites are your 30yo Constance and your tri-colour Kelly. I also love your ombre non H vintage bag, where did you find this treasure?


 
*Suzie*, it is a vintage ring lizard Judith Lieber bag. I like rummaging through Consignment stores and resale shops. Heck, I like shopping period! 



Bienchen said:


> Lala, I'll happily tend to your garden anytime  What a wonderful and exuberant collection, many coongratulations.


 
*Hi Bienchen*, my dear, you have a beautiful silk garden yourself. 



amberle said:


> Dear lala you have such a fantastic collection!And you have so many beautiful birkins and CDC!I love  also your Happy Meal!Enjoy them!


 
*amberle*, Heh heh. I'm glad you like my description. I'm sure Hermes would be mortified by my comparison!


----------



## lala28

Well, I found another ombre accessory to add to my collection.  Isidore horn necklace --


----------



## birkinglover

nice collections


----------



## hair-mess

(ILOW)


----------



## grella

Another great addition to you ombre collection!  Congrats.


----------



## lala28

Hi *grella*, I think I have run out of ombre accessories to add to my existing collection! I am not going to head further down the slippery slope and start collecting ombre wallets/handbags! Lol.


----------



## grella

lala28 said:


> Hi *grella*, I think I have run out of ombre accessories to add to my existing collection! I am not going to head further down the slippery slope and start collecting ombre wallets/handbags! Lol.



Are you sure about that?  I think you Judith Lieber ombre bag needs a friend or two!  Not to enable you or anything!!  By the way, glad someone asked about your ombre bag.  What a great find. I love searching vintage and consignment shops!


----------



## amberle

lala you are such a fun and I'm really happy you are my TPF friend! 

*amberle*, Heh heh. I'm glad you like my description. I'm sure Hermes would be mortified by my comparison![/QUOTE]


----------



## Bienchen

lala28 said:


> *Hi Bienchen*, my dear, you have a beautiful silk garden yourself.


 
Thanks, *lala*, btw you are missed on the SOTD thread.


----------



## lovely64

lala, you really need the Orans in Ombre, I think


----------



## lala28

Bienchen said:


> Thanks, *lala*, btw you are missed on the SOTD thread.



Hi bienchen, I'm still there, but just a quiet admirer of everyone's style.   It has been one of the hottest summers ever and due to the water shortage, are on a water schedule based on odd versus even numbered street address! Thank goodness for the T-shirt scarf! Otherwise my silks would be ruined from melted makeup!


----------



## lala28

lovely64 said:


> lala, you really need the Orans in Ombre, I think



Hi dear lovely, if only H made the Oran with a 4 inch heel! I'm a shorty and if I didn't wear heels, people would realize what a shrimpy I really am! Even my sneakers have a 3 inch wedge heel!


----------



## Bienchen

lala28 said:


> Hi bienchen, I'm still there, but just a quiet admirer of everyone's style.  It has been one of the hottest summers ever and due to the water shortage, are on a water schedule based on odd versus even numbered street address! Thank goodness for the T-shirt scarf! Otherwise my silks would be ruined from melted makeup!


 

Lala, that sounds serious and like a nightmare. Still, I think you might appreciate your scarves even more when you can finally wear them again. In the meantime I see you have some stunning jewellery to wear, no scarf necessary with the Isidore beauties.


----------



## Iris j

lala28 said:


> Tri-color (black, etrusque, Gris fonce) crocodile Faco clutch


 
*lala*, your collection is amazing! Thanks for sharing! Especially, I love this scarf, so beautiful! Would you mind to show me the entire design picture and le me know the ref. No?


----------



## karen25

lala28 said:


> More ombre...



I can honestly say I have NEVER seen such a beautiful collection and such beautiful styling as you have shared with all of us! You have a beautiful eye for fashion and I feel as if you are teaching me "scarf, bag, and jewelry pairing 101 class"

Speaking of scarfs, I simply love this one !!! The gray and white combo are beautiful, but its the key that captures my heart. When I was a child, I had a chest of drawers that I could lock with a key that looks exactly like the one on the scarf. I would write my secrets in a diary, and lock that drawer right up!  I have saved that key since for 30 years. I keep it on my keychain and it makes me smile every day.  

Would you share with me the name of that beautiful scarf so I can try to track it down?

Thank you kindly!!!!
-Karen


----------



## mcwee

Lala, your collection really stunning.


----------



## lala28

Jaime mon Carre with brandenbourgs bangle, dancing circles bangle, capitales bangle, chocolate CDC, suede booties, lion charm, shooting star ....


----------



## lala28

Iris j said:


> *lala*, your collection is amazing! Thanks for sharing! Especially, I love this scarf, so beautiful! Would you mind to show me the entire design picture and le me know the ref. No?



Hi Iris j, the scarf is a reissue of an old pattern, Cavalcadour, and this colourway is vert loden / veil or (cw 41).


----------



## lala28

Hi Karen, what a sweet memory! The pattern is called Les Cles (the keys). It is a pattern that has been reissued in different in colors. I hope you find the one you love best and post pictures!


----------



## Iris j

*lala*, thank you for your photo and infomation! And love your JAMC. You are already ready for the fall!


----------



## Love Of My Life

the faco clutch is divine as are your other H pieces.... enjoy!!


----------



## lala28

Iris j said:


> *lala*, thank you for your photo and infomation! And love your JAMC. You are already ready for the fall!


 


hotshot said:


> the faco clutch is divine as are your other H pieces.... enjoy!!


 
Thank you! I really enjoy taking photos, probably just as much as I enjoy playing with my scarves!


----------



## lala28

Even though I'm typically not a gold jewelry person, I am really loving browns and gold these days! (in anticipation of Fall)


----------



## lala28

I adore this barenia kelly... it is so well worn from love and probably only a "face" that a "mother" could adore...


----------



## glamourbag

Lala, this is just beautiful^^^You put everything together so well. you need to do one of those closet confidentials on you tube!!! hahahaha


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Lala*- You had an amazing collection of beautiful H bags.  They are all unique in their own way.  Congrats and thanks for sharing.  The photos are definitely artistic with your scarf collection.


----------



## lala28

glamourbag said:


> Lala, this is just beautiful^^^You put everything together so well. you need to do one of those closet confidentials on you tube!!! hahahaha


 


chkpfbeliever said:


> *Lala*- You had an amazing collection of beautiful H bags. They are all unique in their own way. Congrats and thanks for sharing. The photos are definitely artistic with your scarf collection.


 
Thank you, glamourbag and chkpbeliever! Playing with it all makes me feel like I'm getting more "bang" for my buck! Lol.


----------



## lovely64

lala, I could love your Kelly too!!:0)


----------



## lala28

Thanks! It is actually one of my mist treasured finds. It was made in 1966 and is in wonderful condition.


----------



## lolakitten

lala28 said:


> I adore this barenia kelly... it is so well worn from love and probably only a "face" that a "mother" could adore...



OMG what a beautiful Kelly!!!!!!!!


----------



## mimoko

lala28 said:


> I got my etoupe boots!


I found your Lindy's finally! I luv green color! Your collections are just fabulous.


----------



## lala28

lolakitten said:


> OMG what a beautiful Kelly!!!!!!!!


 


mimoko said:


> I found your Lindy's finally! I luv green color! Your collections are just fabulous.


 
*lolakitten *and *mimoko*, thank you both!


----------



## lala28

Here is one of my most treasured finds.  She is a tri-color box leather beauty from 1966.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lala,
You could earn a fortune as an Hermes catalogue fashion photographer.
No kidding!!!!


----------



## grella

I agree with taxasgirliegirl!  Your photos always make my day brighter.


----------



## FrenchSandra

*Lala*, please, delight us, when you find the time  with some pics of this gorgeous 140 fleurs d'indiennes


----------



## Julide

FrenchSandra said:


> *Lala*, please, delight us, when you find the time  with some pics of this gorgeous *140 fleurs d'indiennes*



Ooooo!I second this!!!


----------



## lala28

I found a great pair of H tri-color sandals (the Carioka) to go with my tri-color Kelly!


----------



## lala28

Carioka sandals and Rouge H box birkin, Rouge H matte croc Isidore necklace and Rouge H matte croc Kelly Dog, with 1973 Proues scarf and reissue of Les Cles scarf.


----------



## TankerToad

lala, how do you like those shoes. I tried some and I wasnt sure about how comfortable they would be. Love these Fall combos~I look forward to this thread and seeing your delightful sets. Like a magazine spread.


----------



## lala28

Lol!

I just adore the new Kimono scarf! It seems to compliment anything and everything!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^beautiful....


----------



## jeffers

Seriously lala you are killing me with all these beauties!  
So admire your lady-like-chic sense of style 
You must become a stylist if you are not one already!!!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

*Lala*, thank you so much for sharing your amazing garden!  Your photography is quite spectacular, too!


----------



## lala28

Perspective of a Raisin


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:


> lala, how do you like those shoes. I tried some and I wasnt sure about how comfortable they would be. Love these Fall combos~I look forward to this thread and seeing your delightful sets. Like a magazine spread.



Hi TT! This style runs a bit small and initially snug in front where the leather straps crisscross.  I massaged the leather "weave" gently until they softened and then my foot slipped through easily.  After that there was no need to break them in and I haven't had any blisters!


----------



## lala28

Bougainvillea croc CDC, Sheherazade bangle in cw 04, framboise clic clac and purple pom poms!


----------



## lala28

This isn't an  H bag, but I just had to post it because I am in love  with emerald croc and my bearn wallet got lonely.


----------



## lala28

FrenchSandra said:


> *Lala*, please, delight us, when you find the time  with some pics of this gorgeous 140 fleurs d'indiennes


----------



## thyme

i love all your pics lala...keep them coming!!


----------



## vancleef fan

Stunning collection LALA.....
Thanx for sharing


----------



## FrenchSandra

Thank you *Lala *  The colours are TDF. I didn't buy the 90cm but this one is a killer ! I will go to the boutique to see it IRL.

You are a real enabler Lala. Hermès has to thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

lala28 said:


> This isn't an H bag, but I just had to post it because I am in love  with emerald croc and my bearn wallet got lonely.


 

    gorgeous LT bag ....


----------



## lala28

Thank you for letting me share. My day job doesn't give me much of an outlet to release my creative energies!

Something old, something new, ....


----------



## trishaluvslv

TankerToad said:


> lala, how do you like those shoes. I tried some and I wasnt sure about how comfortable they would be. Love these Fall combos~I look forward to this thread and seeing your delightful sets. Like a magazine spread.


 
I couldn't agree more....Lala, have you considered a career as a stylist?  or a stylist for a magazine?  girl, you have real skills!!!!!

love the emerald Lambertson Truex....just gorgy!


----------



## karen25

lala28 said:


> Hi Karen, what a sweet memory! The pattern is called Les Cles (the keys). It is a pattern that has been reissued in different in colors. I hope you find the one you love best and post pictures!



Thank you so much! It is just beautiful.


----------



## Love Of My Life

gorgeous!!!


----------



## lala28

Thanks, friends! 











Lagon makes a great pop of color, especially for SLGs and adding to one's rainbow!


----------



## lala28




----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


>



OMG!!! FANTABULOUS!!!


----------



## FrenchSandra

OMG *Lala*, you are killing me !!!

So many eye candies here


----------



## jeffers

lala28 said:


>


oh dear this pic is going to haunt me  love  love all of them
is the gold CDC on the bottom right etain?


----------



## margieb

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





GADZOOKS!  ​


----------



## lolakitten

*wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tulip618

this is unbelievable!!! May I shop in your closet please???


----------



## eye4cc

lala28 said:


>




jaw-dropping!!!!superb...


----------



## Heatherlite

Worthy of a framed poster!


----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


>


----------



## lala28

chincac said:


> OMG!!! FANTABULOUS!!!


 
Thanks, *chincac*! Tossing them all on the floor was a spur of the moment idea!



FrenchSandra said:


> OMG *Lala*, you are killing me !!!
> So many eye candies here


 
*FrenchSandra*, Hermes is killing me!



jeffers said:


> oh dear this pic is going to haunt me love love all of them
> is the gold CDC on the bottom right etain?


 
The CDC on the bottom right is chocolate GHW. I have an etain Kelly Dog with PHW somewhere in that picture but here's what it looks like up close:











margieb said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GADZOOKS! ​


 
*margieb*, Yes, I say that all the time after every visit to Hermes!



lolakitten said:


> *wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Hi *Lolakitten*, thanks! They all go great with my picotin! 



tulip618 said:


> this is unbelievable!!! May I shop in your closet please???


 
*tulip618*, Coming to Texas anytime soon? 



eye4cc said:


> jaw-dropping!!!!superb...


 
*eye4cc*, Yes, my DH's jaw dropped too!



Heatherlite said:


> Worthy of a framed poster!


 
*Heatherlite*, great idea! I'll make it the desktop wallpaper on my laptop! Plus it will serve as a gentle reminder that I have absolutely no reason to buy anymore bracelets...

Hi *Julide*, Awww, shucks.


----------



## lala28

In anticipation of cooler weather in the month of September - etoupe Kelly jumping boots.  It is still 103 degrees in Texas but a girl can hope, can't she?






Passage de Tokyo scarf, ombre astral cut, ombre astral, ombre CDC, etain KD, bougainvillea CDC, tosca CDC, pink lizard Constance wallet, jumping boots in etoupe


----------



## FrenchSandra

Etain is a real grey, very beautiful.

And for sure no low inventory in Lala's Hermes Boutique 

You choose wonderful items and your color choice is always perfect. Thanks for the time you take to post all these pics, *Lala*.


----------



## tulip618

never been to texas but might have to plan a visit soon!!!


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> In anticipation of cooler weather in the month of September - etoupe Kelly jumping boots.  It is still 103 degrees in Texas but a girl can hope, can't she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passage de Tokyo scarf, ombre astral cut, ombre astral, ombre CDC, etain KD, bougainvillea CDC, tosca CDC, pink lizard Constance wallet, jumping boots in etoupe



Lala, you have great style, great eye for colours and photography...and a fabulous H collection..i am officially jealous!!! :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## pro_shopper

I am drooling over your whole collection! 
I love the bois de rose, bleu de prusse, rouge h box, CDC's, chocolate/cyclamen and croc kelly!


----------



## lala28

FrenchSandra said:


> Etain is a real grey, very beautiful.
> 
> And for sure no low inventory in Lala's Hermes Boutique
> 
> You choose wonderful items and your color choice is always perfect. Thanks for the time you take to post all these pics, *Lala*.


 
My pleasure! Photography is my new hobby and I enjoy putting pieces together and sharing them with you. It makes me appreciate them even more.



tulip618 said:


> never been to texas but might have to plan a visit soon!!!


 
Lol! You may want to wait until the weather drops below 100 degrees! Plus, there is a water shortage and a fire ban because of the dead brush/trees.



chincac said:


> Lala, you have great style, great eye for colours and photography...and a fabulous H collection..i am officially jealous!!! :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


 
Thanks, chincac! Truth be told, my closet is feeling a bit cramped at the moment and I am thinking about adopting some of these out.



pro_shopper said:


> I am drooling over your whole collection!
> I love the bois de rose, bleu de prusse, rouge h box, CDC's, chocolate/cyclamen and croc kelly!


 
The funny thing is that I had a really hard time finding the BdP birkin which I did not expect.


----------



## lala28

Today I resurrected this old gal and did a little playing with my shawls this morning-


----------



## lala28

I meant to post this earlier, but thank goodness for the debut of the t-shirt scarf given the incredible heat and drought we have been experiencing in Texas! 

This bolide has always been a bit puzzling because it has absolutely no date stamp whatsoever!


----------



## lala28

I know I keep harping on my emerald fetish, but I love this scarf with the contrast purple hem!


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Lala28 :* You have a dream collection + Pictures are stunning  !!!!

Is the bolide a how did you say that : a useful bag? I am thinking about it.. _


----------



## lala28

Deborah1986 said:


> _*Lala28 :* You have a dream collection + Pictures are stunning  !!!!_
> 
> _Is the bolide a how did you say that : a useful bag? I am thinking about it.. _


 
Hi Deborah! Oh yes, without a doubt the bolide is useful.  It is an understated bag that is elegant and yet non-fussy.  I prefer the 37 size because it holds my daily essentials.  It is easy to open and close and can be worn as a hand bag or a shoulder bag using the strap.  Plus, I like knowing the history of the bolide!


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Today I resurrected this old gal and did a little playing with my shawls this morning-



gorgeous chocolatey box birkin...yummy!!!


----------



## MaggyH

As always, beautiful pieces and stunning pictures Lala! It's a true joy to look at your collection, thank you!


----------



## sohja

lala28 said:


>



WOW my jaw literally dropped to the ground... Amazing collection


----------



## ellayplam

*Lala*, you have such an amazing and growing collections..............it would be so nice to own any piece from you


----------



## lala28

chincac said:


> gorgeous chocolatey box birkin...yummy!!!


 
Thank you! I will post another picture in your honor, chincac!



MaggyH said:


> As always, beautiful pieces and stunning pictures Lala! It's a true joy to look at your collection, thank you!


 
Thank you for looking at my silly pictures! My DH thinks I'm nuts when I "pose" them.



sohja said:


> WOW my jaw literally dropped to the ground... Amazing collection


 
There is a fine line between amazing and audacious... I haven't figured out which way I lean...



ellayplam said:


> *Lala*, you have such an amazing and growing collections..............it would be so nice to own any piece from you


 
Hi ellaypham!


----------



## lala28

I was hungry yesterday and this is what I served up!











Lol! This was a juicy find because it is HUGE and the SA could not even tell me what it is supposed to be used for!  I suppose it could be a clutch?


----------



## lala28

Dear chincac, This one's for you!


----------



## Ladybaga

*lala,* Your collection puts a smile on my face!  Thanks for sharing your joy!!!
BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## thimp

lala28 said:


> I know I keep harping on my emerald fetish, but I love this scarf with the contrast purple hem!



Your emerald croc purse is TDF! Is it vintage? May I ask the designer of that gorgeous purse?


----------



## bornfree

lala28 said:


>



THUD! Absolutely gorgeous collection. Thanks for posting all these lovely eye candies lala


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Dear chincac, This one's for you!



thank you for the special pic lala!! you are wonderful and very kind indeed... 

hmmm..i like the enamel bracelet..never seen that pattern before! 

keep the pictures coming...it does make me smile whenever i see them..


----------



## Love Of My Life

lovely to share with us all your treasure trove of Hermes...up the good work!!


----------



## lala28

thimp said:


> Your emerald croc purse is TDF! Is it vintage? May I ask the designer of that gorgeous purse?


 
Hi! It is a Lambertson Truex bag and vintage, but unused by the original owner.  I love finding things in little consignment shops that are under-priced because the seller doesn't appreciate its value!


----------



## lala28

Ladybaga said:


> *lala,* Your collection puts a smile on my face!  Thanks for sharing your joy!!!
> BEAUTIFUL!!!!


 
I'm always happy to share my fondness for all things H with others who share my passion! 



bornfree said:


> THUD! Absolutely gorgeous collection. Thanks for posting all these lovely eye candies lala


 
Thank you! I think my next favorite evey candy is sweettarts! Lol.



chincac said:


> thank you for the special pic lala!! you are wonderful and very kind indeed...
> 
> hmmm..i like the enamel bracelet..never seen that pattern before!
> 
> 
> keep the pictures coming...it does make me smile whenever i see them..


 
It is an old pattern called "Carioka" in the sepia colorway. I just recently resurrected it for wear 



hotshot said:


> lovely to share with us all your treasure trove of Hermes...up the good work!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## lala28

In memory of 9-11


----------



## TangoTosca

Very touching, *lala*, very thoughtful. 

Reading your thread has been such a pleasure. You have a remarkable eye for detail, not only in the pieces you choose, but how you style them. I have a few of your pictures saved in my "style file" for future reference - such a inspiration for combining different colors and textures in scarves, bags, and bangles.

Beautiful things, beautiful taste, beautiful lady, inside and out


----------



## Love Of My Life

very thoughtful, Lala and appreciated by those who remember what a difficult

day 9/11 was


----------



## Heatherlite

How respectful and honorable a memorial, Lala. Thank you.


----------



## lala28

TangoTosca said:


> Very touching, *lala*, very thoughtful.
> 
> Reading your thread has been such a pleasure. You have a remarkable eye for detail, not only in the pieces you choose, but how you style them. I have a few of your pictures saved in my "style file" for future reference - such a inspiration for combining different colors and textures in scarves, bags, and bangles.
> 
> Beautiful things, beautiful taste, beautiful lady, inside and out


 


hotshot said:


> very thoughtful, Lala and appreciated by those who remember what a difficult
> 
> day 9/11 was


 


Heatherlite said:


> How respectful and honorable a memorial, Lala. Thank you.


 
Thank you TangaTosca, hostshot and Heatherlite! Yesterday I went to the Texans football game and everyone who attended was asked to wear white with blue or red accessories.  There was a little flag placed at each seat. At halftime, firefighters, police, veterans and soldiers unrolled this amazing flag that spanned the entire stadium.


----------



## lala28

It is still unbelievably hot here and definitely still mousseline season for me!  






Bleu de Prusse togo 35B, Bleu de Malte matte gator Kelly Dog, Rouge H matte gator Kelly Dog, Mykonos lizard CDC and Recontre Ocean mousseline


----------



## flower71

You have the best of everything! I love coming back for more eyecandy. Thanks again *lala *for sharing your treasures, I still wonder how you do it all, finding these goodies, displaying them for us on tpf in a very artistic way, and you have a full time job...You definitely are talented


----------



## glamourbag

A beautiful tribute Lala! Just gorgeous!. Also your "blue" ensemble is drool-worthy. We are twilly twins here. TB is my favorite!!!


----------



## am2022

ooh.. a 40 kelly.
can you please please show me mod pics so i can appreciate how big this is?
also, do you use the shouder strap or just carry the handle over your shoulder?  does it fit comfortably on the shoulder?
thanks so much!


lala28 said:


> Gris T clemence 40 Kelly


----------



## Heatherlite

LaLa, you are the best! Just opened the Orange Box and there was the ombre lizard CDC...just like in your inspiring pictures.....love it! Now on the hunt for a Fuchsia and Pelouse....it may be a LONG wait, lol.


----------



## lala28

Who said you can't wear white after Labor Day? 






White buffalo HAC, fauve belt, fauve matte gator/croc CDC, natural barenia Kelly Dog and La Fontaine de Bartholdi. I actually bought this scarf after Pamella posted it in the eBay finds thread - thank you, Pamella! (P.S. Pamella. I'm still looking for the ex Libris camo scarf in the chocolat/noir/blanc colorway!  Do you think there's hope for me?)


----------



## lala28

Happy birthday to my dear friend who turned ## on September 11th.

Lime sherbert, strawberry coulis and lemon zest - Eye candy without the calories! Lol.


----------



## margieb

LALA YOU ARE KILLING ME!
I so look forward to your posts!




[/QUOTE]


----------



## lolakitten

lala28 said:


> Who said you can't wear white after Labor Day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White buffalo HAC, fauve belt, fauve matte gator/croc CDC, natural barenia Kelly Dog and La Fontaine de Bartholdi. I actually bought this scarf after Pamella posted it in the eBay finds thread - thank you, Pamella! (P.S. Pamella. I'm still looking for the ex Libris camo scarf in the chocolat/noir/blanc colorway!  Do you think there's hope for me?)



O....M....G.... this is just about the most gorgeous sight ever!  That CDC is killing me. If you ever get bored of it, let me know


----------



## ladyhermes

Stunning, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## LenaLenaLena

lala28 said:


> Lol!
> 
> I just adore the new Kimono scarf! It seems to compliment anything and everything!


 
I just discovered your thread! Wow!
Thanks for posting all the gorgeous stuff. Beauty just puts me in a good mood!
Love the bag!


----------



## VnSoie

"Hermes is killing me!"

But what a way to go.

May I just come breathe in your closet, inhaling the leather fumes?  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lala28

flower71 said:


> You have the best of everything! I love coming back for more eyecandy. Thanks again *lala *for sharing your treasures, I still wonder how you do it all, finding these goodies, displaying them for us on tpf in a very artistic way, and you have a full time job...You definitely are talented


 
Thank you! My "photography" hobby is a good outlet for creative energy that doesn't get used much in the office!



glamourbag said:


> A beautiful tribute Lala! Just gorgeous!. Also your "blue" ensemble is drool-worthy. We are twilly twins here. TB is my favorite!!!


 
The colorway in TB is my favorite, but all of the TB colorations make me happy.



amacasa said:


> ooh.. a 40 kelly.
> can you please please show me mod pics so i can appreciate how big this is?
> also, do you use the shouder strap or just carry the handle over your shoulder? does it fit comfortably on the shoulder?
> thanks so much!


 
I will see what I can do . I have never used the shoulder strap and carry it on my shoulder. I think it depends on the individual, but for me, it is very comfortable and gives the 40K a different look.




Heatherlite said:


> LaLa, you are the best! Just opened the Orange Box and there was the ombre lizard CDC...just like in your inspiring pictures.....love it! Now on the hunt for a Fuchsia and Pelouse....it may be a LONG wait, lol.


 
You never know what is just around the corner!






margieb said:


> LALA YOU ARE KILLING ME!​
> 
> I so look forward to your posts!​


[/QUOTE]

Hi margieB! Thank you  Your little one is so precious!



lolakitten said:


> O....M....G.... this is just about the most gorgeous sight ever! That CDC is killing me. If you ever get bored of it, let me know


 
Most definitely!



ladyhermes said:


> Stunning, thanks for sharing with us!


 
ladyhermes, thank you for watching!



LenaLenaLena said:


> I just discovered your thread! Wow!
> Thanks for posting all the gorgeous stuff. Beauty just puts me in a good mood!
> Love the bag!


 
I'm more than happy to share with like-minded collectors!



VnSoie said:


> "Hermes is killing me!"
> 
> But what a way to go.
> 
> May I just come breathe in your closet, inhaling the leather fumes? Thanks for sharing!


 
Do ya live in Texas?


----------



## lala28

Does anyone else name their bags?  






Here is Scooter! (biscuit swift lindy 30)






This third picture is blurry but I like it because it reminds me of a caramel chew!


----------



## lala28

Oh, and I meant to add that Scooter is a boy bag   See? he's wearing his Concerto tie! Lol.


----------



## margieb

lala28 said:


> Hi margieB! Thank you  Your little one is so precious!


 
Lala  - This is my grandson!


----------



## seasalt

lala28 said:


>



Oh my word!!!!!! It's my 1st day as a member and this thread is such an inspiration.I have collected several pieces of H accessories over the years and I love, love love your style!


----------



## coleigh

lala28, love your biscuit beauty.  It is cool how you wrapped the shoulder strap!


----------



## Junglelove

*Lala*, your collection is the best reference for winter scarves and shawls, could you please arrange a special post with all the designs you got for next season? Thank you in advance.


----------



## lala28

I picked up the new berenice bracelet in black shiny alligator and let her play with her new friends!  

From the top:  black shiny alligator Berenice, black clic clac, black shiny alligator CDC, black wide clic, black shiny alligator XL astral bangle, .... an Christian Louboutin "spikes" pump... and "Lady Di" black shiny pororsus crocodile 32 Kelly.


----------



## ouija board

Alligator Astral bangle??! It's gorgeous and now way high up on my wishlist!

Love the shoes, too!


----------



## lala28

Fantasie Pictoresque and Scooter


----------



## lala28

Cognac ostrich drag with newest Annie Faivre monkeys!


----------



## lala28

I love this men's scarf - Couvertures et Tenue and Presentation designs combined






And, this men's shawl - Imprimeur Fou Astrokachi in Brnoze/Bourgogne


----------



## TankerToad

*lala is in the house*
We are all swooning at your pictures and treasures....ahhhhh staggering beauty!! I for one look forward to lala's posts. They take my breath away......


----------



## lala28

Rose Shocking Karo GM (Karos are being "rested" so grab one soon!)


----------



## rox_rocks

^same here, *TT*...there's more than enough material here for a coffee table book! 

thanks again *lala28*, and keep them coming!


----------



## TangoTosca

lala28 said:


> Fantasie Pictoresque and Scooter



Oh, you have a Fantasie Pittoresque too! So do I - I have the blue one! I feel like it was such under-appreciated scarf. Glad to see it getting some love in your closet with Scooter.

You have such beautiful bags and bracelets, but you are a Scarf Gal after my own heart.


----------



## lala28

Awww, shucks, ladies .  

Today I stopped by an antiques show and wandered through a vintage handbag booth and among their (completely over priced) birkins and kellys, was this old beauty.  I had never seen an all agneau birkin before, but OMG, the skin is amazingly supple and velvety to the touch.  The best part about it was negotiating with the owner to reduce the asking price by $1300 (sometimes it pays to love an under-the-radar H bag!). So, without further ado, here she is - My silky black beauty.

Naked





With Charme de Brise





With Reve de Corail


----------



## Wild

Lala.... YOU are my idol


----------



## plumtree

You should definitely look at producing an unofficial coffee table book.  These photos are stunning...I'm sure there's a small publisher who would take these on.  Can you imagine seeing all of these pictures in a book?  Wow!


----------



## lanit

*Lala *- she is gorgeous! I have never seen such a beautiful elegant black bolide! Congrats and is agneau as delicate as box leather?


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Awww, shucks, ladies .
> 
> Today I stopped by an antiques show and wandered through a vintage handbag booth and among their (completely over priced) birkins and kellys, was this old beauty.  I had never seen an all agneau birkin before, but OMG, the skin is amazingly supple and velvety to the touch.  The best part about it was negotiating with the owner to reduce the asking price by $1300 (sometimes it pays to love an under-the-radar H bag!). So, without further ado, here she is - My silky black beauty.
> 
> Naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Charme de Brise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Reve de Corail



*lala,* She is a beauty! Excellent condition, too. Congratulations on giving this bag a home. I have been meaning to tell you how much I enjoy your garden of beautiful earthly H delights! What a treat for the eyes.
(We are twins on the red/white Corail!) Thank you again for cultivating and sharing your garden with us. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Ladybaga

plumtree said:


> You should definitely look at producing an unofficial coffee table book.  These photos are stunning...I'm sure there's a small publisher who would take these on.  Can you imagine seeing all of these pictures in a book?  Wow!



I agree! You have such an incredible eye for color and styling.


----------



## lolakitten

Wow, *Lala,* that is one special & gorgeous bolide!!! Congrats!!!! 
I'm loving your new bracelets too - oh who am I kidding? I'm loving all your stuff, LOL!!!


----------



## lala28

A little lizard bling for my lizard CDC:


----------



## lala28




----------



## Ladybaga

^ Beautiful lizard ring, but I think he looks a bit worried laying on your gorgeous Lizzy CDC.


----------



## ouija board

Gorgeous lizards!!  And what a fantastic find for that lovely Bolide!


----------



## Wild

Love Love everything you have there


----------



## bagsoffortune

sweet!


----------



## lala28

Happy orange day!


----------



## lala28




----------



## thyme

love the arty pics as usual lala!!


----------



## MaggyH

Your photos are just so beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Heatherlite

OMG, Lala, yet again, you've outdone yourself. Orange and purple with pink undertones!
Just fabulous.


----------



## lala28

Here's Dolly! 

Well, hello, Dolly! Well, hello, Dolly! It's so nice to see you back where you belong!


----------



## lala28

chincac said:


> love the arty pics as usual lala!!





MaggyH said:


> Your photos are just so beautiful! Thank you for sharing!





Heatherlite said:


> OMG, Lala, yet again, you've outdone yourself. Orange and purple with pink undertones!
> Just fabulous.



Chincac, MaggyH and Heatherlite: thank you! I hope you are as excited about having a weekend as I am!


----------



## lala28

DD put this ensemble together. She's only 9 and thinks that the H in Hermes stands for the H in our last name! Lol. When I first brought her with me to the store, she said, "Mom, look! A whole store designed for our family!" When I was deciding between bags - one in croc and one in swift - I asked her which one looked better on me. She quickly pointed to the croc bag and said, "oh, definitely that one. Crocodile is so much better." I was surprised to hear these words out of her mouth and thought to myself, "oh oh, am I creating a little high maintenance brat?" until she continued on to say, "Crocodile so I can name it like I name all of my stuffed animals!".

Anyone else worried that too much exposure to fine luxury goods will jade their DDs for life?

Anyway, I digress OT.


----------



## minnieraz

Bleu de Prusse (togo) 35 Birkin

is what i want my hubby to get for me asap!


----------



## Carrots808

Amazing photos! Love the variety of your H collection! Nice ensemble from your DD as well. I'm sure to check in on your growing garden again


----------



## bagalogist

Lala,
It takes me several attempts to 'walk through' your lovely garden. I would love to be your gardener, FOC


----------



## whimsic

Gorgeous collection!!!



lala28 said:


> This pretty baby just came home with me today.... Mykonos lizard CDC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and joined the rest of the family.


----------



## whimsic

i die!



lala28 said:


>


----------



## whimsic

I just went through the entire thread! 

Wowwwwwwwww!! I do not have enough words to describe your collection or your wonderful taste ! This is definitely THE thread I'll be regularly checking!


----------



## carlinha

*lala*, i am in love with your garden!  and i love your artistic photos as well!  i can't wait to see more!


----------



## Tylervo

Your garden is exquisite....and I'm getting the feeling there is more!


----------



## lala28

Thanks ladies!


----------



## allthelovers

Your collection is impressive!


----------



## shoonik

simply stunning. love the way you display them.


----------



## lala28




----------



## lala28




----------



## MaggyH

Your photos are just sooo beautiful! I so love the wonderful colours and your H pieces are just TDF!
BTW, I've seen this http://www.createursdeluxe.com/Kellys/Exotic/9103 today, and thought of you! (I wonder why, lol!)


----------



## thyme

keep them coming lala...beautiful pics with your gorgeous accessories


----------



## lala28

Dear *MaggyH*,
Thank you, dear, for thinking of me!


----------



## lala28

MaggyH said:


> Your photos are just sooo beautiful! I so love the wonderful colours and your H pieces are just TDF!
> BTW, I've seen this http://www.createursdeluxe.com/Kellys/Exotic/9103 today, and thought of you! (I wonder why, lol!)


 
Yes, I can hear him calling to me, "Take me home!"


----------



## lala28

My favorite scarf of the season, "Ex Libris Kimono".  I have colorways 5, 8, 9, 10 and 11!  A bit overkill, I suppose...

Here is Miss Raisin and colorway #5.






Miss vintage lizzy Lederer.


----------



## ellayplam

Lala, you have the most amazing secret garden


----------



## Ladybaga

Beautiful additions to your garden, lala! A true feast for the eyes! I am hoping to find an ExLenK this fall.  Hopefully, my local boutique will have some in stock, soon. Thank you for the enabling!


----------



## lala28

In anticipation of October and Halloween, SO Black:


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> In anticipation of October and Halloween, SO Black:


Is Ms SO Black a new addition to your garden* lala*? A special halloween treat?
If she is a new blossom in your Garden, then a shout out to you with a huge Congrats!
Could you take a picture with all the CWs you have of ExLenK? Your garden is like a boutique. I have one CW of that pattern and it is all the Boutique had at the time. Would love to see more. Your garden is so full of splendor it makes my knees weak.


----------



## MaggyH

OMG Lala! You have a So Black B!!!!


----------



## Shimmery

Wow, Lala, your collection is absolutely amazing!  Please keep the pics coming and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Thanks ladies!



i love this pic!!! so stylish and arty... gorgeous cdcs of course!!


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> In anticipation of October and Halloween, SO Black:



:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## lala28

Hi TT! Yes, Ms. SO Black is a new seedling in my garden.  It is an unexpected surprise and delight. I've been trying to take better pictures, but it is pretty challenging to photograph an all black box and black hardware and black stamped bag! 

Another try:


----------



## MaggyH

So fabulous!! Many many congratulations Lala!!! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Hi TT! Yes, Ms. SO Black is a new seedling in my garden.  It is an unexpected surprise and delight. I've been trying to take better pictures, but it is pretty challenging to photograph an all black box and black hardware and black stamped bag!
> 
> Another try:



speechless!! wow lala!! congrats!!


----------



## lala28

I'm seriously crazy about the Kimono scarves this season. I will post the five colorways I have:


----------



## lala28




----------



## lala28




----------



## lala28




----------



## lala28

I didn't buy this colorway 5 but it is available.


----------



## MaggyH

^^
That's CW 3 sweetie xx


----------



## lala28

And this one is the vieux rose/ tilleau (spelling?) colorway (I can't remember which cw number).


----------



## fendibbag

*Lala* Your garden is TDF  !! I keep on coming back to look at your stunning collection, amazing!!!


----------



## lala28

MaggyH said:


> ^^
> That's CW 3 sweetie xx



Oops! Thanks for the correction. Then maybe the vieux rose is cw 05?  I'm sitting in carpool waiting for school dismissal and don't have my "notes" within arm's reach! Lol.


----------



## LenaLenaLena

Love the Kimono scarves!
I am waiting for cw 11 to arrive at my store....


----------



## lala28

I love this combination - poudre clic clac, and dancing circles, capitales and brandenbourgs enamel bangles in the "passe" color, with kimono cw 07.


----------



## lala28

Ok, I found two more Kimono scarves to add to my five:

Cw 06


----------



## lala28

And my new cw 4:


----------



## TankerToad

WOW! And more WOW...Thanks so you much and what a thrilling surprise to aquire a Black SO to your garden!!
The scarf pictures are just stunning and so helpful. Thank you so much.


----------



## memo

Lala, Your collection is beyond fabulous.  Thanks for sharing them with us.  I agree with you that Ex Libris in Kimonos is a winner, it's certainly my favorite.


----------



## lala28

Ms. SO Black and Kimono cw 06 (Marine, Gris Bleute and Briquee)


----------



## lala28

Ms. SO Black and Kimono Cw 05 (Noir, Petrole, Ocre)


----------



## TankerToad

Ohh with CW 5 is my fav, like it with the black background and the dark sheen of the SO Black. Sweeeet.


----------



## rains

Lala, u have the most fabulous collection, thanks for sharing your H garden with us...and congrats on the SO black...WOW


----------



## purseinsanity

I just went through this whole thread.  You have such an artistic eye and such a flair for putting your pieces together!  Gorgeous pictures of amazing pieces.  Thank you so much for sharing your gorgeous collection with us!!


----------



## mavsun

I just went through your growing garden, and O-M-G, I die. You have so many beautiful pieces, and your pictures are so artistic. Thank you for sharing with us. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Heatherlite

This collage just keeps getting better and better....


----------



## floriade

Your collection is stunning!!! Really beautiful!


----------



## lala28

floriade said:


> Your collection is stunning!!! Really beautiful!



Thank you! Your avatar is so sweet!


----------



## IFFAH

*lala28*, Congrats on this masterpiece! Agneau leather is so delicate and to craft into a bag requires intense and meticulous focus as told by the craftsman, more so than as usual. 


To reduce by $1300, this is a bargain when it comes with the strap & lock. Yes, it does pay to love an under-the-radar H bag because you might get a high bargain!



lala28 said:


> Awww, shucks, ladies .
> 
> Today I stopped by an antiques show and wandered through a vintage handbag booth and among their (completely over priced) birkins and kellys, was this old beauty.  I had never seen an all agneau birkin before, but OMG, the skin is amazingly supple and velvety to the touch.  The best part about it was negotiating with the owner to reduce the asking price by $1300 (sometimes it pays to love an under-the-radar H bag!). So, without further ado, here she is - My silky black beauty.



Naked


----------



## lala28

Thank you! I do enjoy sharing these pictures with you all - not because I want to showcase my bags, but because it gives me the opportunity to create different looks and combinations.  I view this as a personal "challenge"!


----------



## lala28

I really enjoy learning about the history of Hermes and my recent read is "La Beaute en Voyage".


----------



## lala28

This is one of my favorite pieces - all leather travel trunk with white contrast stitching.  The color is close to the rouge vif in my vintage kelly.


----------



## lala28

A close up from the book:


----------



## lala28

More fun with red:











Thanks for letting me share!
P.S.  My new Isidore necklace in Poussiere matte gator!


----------



## MaggyH

Yay, you got your new Isidore! It looks fab in Poussiere, but my favourite is still the one in Pelouse  
I'm in love with your vintage K, she's such a rare beauty!!


----------



## Heatherlite

lala28 said:


> More fun with red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> P.S.  My new Isidore necklace in Poussiere matte gator!



OMG, Lala, now renamed the SCARF ENABLER. What is the name and colorway of that magnificent scarf?


----------



## lala28

Heatherlite said:


> OMG, Lala, now renamed the SCARF ENABLER. What is the name and colorway of that magnificent scarf?


 
Les Sangles de Phoebus cw 04


----------



## Bienchen

Lala, I keep coming back to your thread. Absolutely stunning collection, Queen Isidora!


----------



## Heatherlite

lala28 said:


> Les Sangles de Phoebus cw 04



Thank you, LaLa. Now on the hunt for it. It's divine, like you


----------



## lm61729

lala28 said:


> I know some people think vert cru is neon apple, but I just love it!


lala, this picture is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## flower71

just came back for some more eye candy...I am living vicariuosly through you and your amazing garden! Thank you


----------



## lala28

Bienchen said:


> Lala, I keep coming back to your thread. Absolutely stunning collection, Queen Isidora!


 
Hi Bienchen! I think the Isidore necklace is something one has to try on because it's unique beauty is not apparent from pictures.  I had seen the pelouse Isidore hanging around the store for a quite long while before I decided to pick it up and try it on.  After that, needless to say, I was hooked!




Heatherlite said:


> Thank you, LaLa. Now on the hunt for it. It's divine, like you


 
Hi Heatherlite, It was released last A/W '10 so it should be a relatively easy hunt, Hermes-style .  




lm61729 said:


> lala, this picture is absolutely beautiful!


 
Hi lm61729, Thank you!



flower71 said:


> just came back for some more eye candy...I am living vicariuosly through you and your amazing garden! Thank you


 
Hi flower71, Thank you! And come back to visit anytime... this one is calorie free!


----------



## lala28

Today's photo is particularly special to me because it is the product of a long and patient (relatively) search for a true vintage gem.  It came to me from a fantabulous tPfer's own beloved collection.  I feel so blessed to have her....

Black box Drag, 1962.


----------



## MaggyH

What a beautiful and special new addition to your Garden *Lala*! Congratulations!


----------



## lala28

Thanks, MaggyH!

I just want to say how much I love the Brazil RTW collection. Also, I think Brazil is my most favorite twilly of all time.


----------



## MaggyH

Is that beautiful B your newest acquisition *Lala*? Perfect with your Brazil dress of course


----------



## IFFAH

Is that a Sanguine Matte, on my screen, lala?


----------



## tae

Oh my, that bag ! Stunning!!! Is that a new addition?


----------



## hopiko

lala, that bag (and your entire amazing collection) is GORGY!!! I love it!  Thanks so much for continuing to share and take the time to post the pictures!  You do a fabulous job and inspire us all!


----------



## TankerToad

Love the scales on that sanguine. My dear* lala*!! Now we all know where the good Hermes stock is going to. Straight to* lala's *garden. Thanks for letting us share the joy. Stunning!!


----------



## jeffers

Lala, wowzers once again! what an amazing new gater bag!  Just beautiful 
I am also in love with the brazil twillies ! Amazing


----------



## egglet

lala28 said:


> Thanks, MaggyH!
> 
> I just want to say how much I love the Brazil RTW collection. Also, I think Brazil is my most favorite twilly of all time.



Lala this is drop dead gorgeous! I'm gobsmacked!


----------



## lala28

Yes, she is a new flower in my garden.  One of the most exhilarating (and frustrating) things about Hermes inventory is that it is completely unpredictable. In my case, when it rains, it pours. I know other tPfers who have had more than one of their SOs arrive in the same week even though they were placed years apart. Actually, a friend had three SO porosus croc birkins arrive the same week and ouch! her pocketbook nearly had a heart attack.  Funny thing is my SO jige never came in and you'd think that would be an easier bag to make- lol!

I do have the brazil dress but this piece is actually the Brazil top! I love the bright colors against the creamy background! I didn't intend to have two Brazil pieces from RTW 2012 but I love them both. Unfortunately I tend to have the same problem with scarves and shawls in that I end up with two or three of the same design despite my efforts to diversify. I ended up getting two jungle love pieces from RTW 2012 as well - sigh. Talk about dating myself. Now whenever I wear Brazil or Jungle Love, someone's bound to say, "oh look! Autumn Winter season 2012!"


----------



## lala28




----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


>


*lala *we are tiwns on the Jungle Love sweater in the soft pink ~ love the way it drapes in the back. So 1940s-ish IMO.


----------



## IFFAH

^And it's less garish than the ones in 1980s too. Jungle Love = .


----------



## GLX

Lala, I just marathoned your thread and wanted to thank you for sharing these unbelievable photos.  The pix are not just eye candy, but also very helpful for those of us who might be considering a certain item or next colorway.  I'm so impressed and inspired with your pairings and compositions - just wow!

Just a quick question if you don't mind, is your framed Cheval Surprise a 70cm cotton charm?  I'm having a difficult time deciding which colorway of that design to get next. Thanks!


----------



## lala28

TT, you have such exquisite taste. I'm so lucky and proud to be your twin!


----------



## lala28

GLX, thanks for stopping by! Yes, the Cheval Surprise is a cotton 70cm scarf with the charm. I removed the charm and had it framed so I could look at it at work.  It makes me smile whenever I'm having a hectic day because it is such a bright happy color, plus no one who steps into my office really knows what it is so it's like a special secret between me and the scarf!


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> TT, you have such exquisite taste. I'm so lucky and proud to be your twin!


Back atcha. Love the tunic dress too, but I am taller than you and there was no way that could reasonably be a dress on me, otherwise I would be your twin on that, too. _However you bag collection is an all together different matter. _In that dept, I will lust from afar. Your collection is beyond FAB, and I love that you have such a diverse range with different ages and skins and styles. Like a Hermes time capsule, but one that you can enjoy and we are blessed that you take the time to share it with us.


----------



## wantitneedit

lala28 said:


> Yes, she is a new flower in my garden.  One of the most exhilarating (and frustrating) things about Hermes inventory is that it is completely unpredictable. In my case, when it rains, it pours. I know other tPfers who have had more than one of their SOs arrive in the same week even though they were placed years apart. Actually, a friend had three SO porosus croc birkins arrive the same week and ouch! her pocketbook nearly had a heart attack.  Funny thing is my SO jige never came in and you'd think that would be an easier bag to make- lol!
> 
> I do have the brazil dress but this piece is actually the Brazil top! I love the bright colors against the creamy background! I didn't intend to have two Brazil pieces from RTW 2012 but I love them both. Unfortunately I tend to have the same problem with scarves and shawls in that I end up with two or three of the same design despite my efforts to diversify. I ended up getting two jungle love pieces from RTW 2012 as well - sigh. Talk about dating myself. Now whenever I wear Brazil or Jungle Love, someone's bound to say, "oh look! Autumn Winter season 2012!"




lala - may i please ask what scarf this is and colours?  btw, you have a diverse and breathtaking collection.  you have exquisite taste and we are lucky that you are generous with your sharing.  Congrats!


----------



## tulip618

lala, u made me want to get myself an Ex Libris Kimono too! so pretty!! what color what color???


----------



## MaggyH

Lala, I've just seen this and immediately thought of you:

Vintage *Emerald Alligator* Gold Lizard Buckle Belt sz 70 cm (not trying to enable at all of course!)




I would have snatched it up for myself, if it was a couple of sizes bigger 

http://www.portero.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/30021/s/hermes-vintage-emerald-alligator-gold-lizard-buckle-belt-sz-70-cm/


----------



## Vertanis

What a beautiful garden you have *lala*, thanks for showing and sharing, it sure opens my eyes to a whole new world of Hermes. You have such an amazing vast collection of brilliant colours. Your photos are indeed so worthy as a coffee table book. I hope you are looking into publishing it


----------



## lala28

MaggyH said:


> Lala, I've just seen this and immediately thought of you:
> 
> Vintage *Emerald Alligator* Gold Lizard Buckle Belt sz 70 cm (not trying to enable at all of course!)
> 
> View attachment 1501500
> 
> 
> I would have snatched it up for myself, if it was a couple of sizes bigger
> 
> http://www.portero.com/index.php/ca...d-alligator-gold-lizard-buckle-belt-sz-70-cm/


 
MaggyH, that is gorgeous and so very unique! Hmmmmm, I don't know if I can do a 70cm.... Definitely a good reason for me to cut back on the sweets!


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:


> Back atcha. Love the tunic dress too, but I am taller than you and there was no way that could reasonably be a dress on me, otherwise I would be your twin on that, too. .


 
TT, now I would love to see that picture! You are right, I am a shorty .  There is a beautiful feu colored silk jersey dress with an asymmetrical waist tie that would look great on you.  I tried it on and it did not work on me at all because I didn't have the height for it.


----------



## lala28

wantitneedit said:


> lala - may i please ask what scarf this is and colours? btw, you have a diverse and breathtaking collection. you have exquisite taste and we are lucky that you are generous with your sharing. Congrats!


 
Hi wantitneedit! The top is made out of two Brazil scarves and is from the current RTW season.  The dress is also made from two Jungle Love scarves and is from this season as well.


----------



## lala28

tulip618 said:


> lala, u made me want to get myself an Ex Libris Kimono too! so pretty!! what color what color???


 
They are all beautiful!


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> TT, now I would love to see that picture! You are right, I am a shorty .  There is a beautiful feu colored silk jersey dress with an asymmetrical waist tie that would look great on you.  I tried it on and it did not work on me at all because I didn't have the height for it.


Hmmm was at H yesterday and they did not have that. Did some other damage however. Will have to check around for that feu dress. Sounds fun for the holiday. Feu=Fire, right?


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:


> What a beautiful garden you have *lala*, thanks for showing and sharing, it sure opens my eyes to a whole new world of Hermes. You have such an amazing vast collection of brilliant colours. Your photos are indeed so worthy as a coffee table book. I hope you are looking into publishing it


 
Hi Vertanis, Thank you for your sweet words!


----------



## lala28

I found Psyche in the 140cm size silk twill.  It is interesting because the colors are very neutral and the pattern comes across differently than the other scarf colors.


----------



## lala28

QUOTE=TankerToad;20098602]Hmmm was at H yesterday and they did not have that. Did some other damage however. Will have to check around for that feu dress. Sounds fun for the holiday. Feu=Fire, right?[/QUOTE]

Yes, it looks like the red part of a candle flame .  Also, I tried on this amazing leather dress that would look gorgeous on you.  Sadly, I don't have the height for it and it would be a tragedy for me to have it altered.


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> QUOTE=TankerToad;20098602]Hmmm was at H yesterday and they did not have that. Did some other damage however. Will have to check around for that feu dress. Sounds fun for the holiday. Feu=Fire, right?


 
Yes, it looks like the red part of a candle flame .  Also, I tried on this amazing leather dress that would look gorgeous on you.  Sadly, I don't have the height for it and it would be a tragedy for me to have it altered.






[/QUOTE]
Love that. We didnt have that here, either. Ok, now I must find that dress to try. Would like it with my H black jumping boots. You are an enabler, dear lala.


----------



## MaggyH

Oh no, I have just looked thru this thread and a lot of your beautiful photos have disappeared!


----------



## lala28

Oh no! Perhaps I've exceeded my monthly bandwidth threshold on photobucket! I will have to check!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That dress looks gorgeous on you.
Did you find it in Houston or Dallas?




lala28 said:


> QUOTE=TankerToad;20098602]Hmmm was at H yesterday and they did not have that. Did some other damage however. Will have to check around for that feu dress. Sounds fun for the holiday. Feu=Fire, right?


 
Yes, it looks like the red part of a candle flame . Also, I tried on this amazing leather dress that would look gorgeous on you. Sadly, I don't have the height for it and it would be a tragedy for me to have it altered.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## memo

lala28 said:


> I found Psyche in the 140cm size silk twill.  It is interesting because the colors are very neutral and the pattern comes across differently than the other scarf colors.



That is gorgeous, now I have another carre to lust after!


----------



## lala28

MaggyH said:


> Oh no, I have just looked thru this thread and a lot of your beautiful photos have disappeared!


 
I think it's all good now!


----------



## lala28

Here is another photo of Psyche, indoors but no flash.


----------



## lala28

My happy vintage bolide:






She is so soft and silky to the touch.


----------



## lala28

Happy Fall!


----------



## lala28

It all started with a black clic clac and then it was all downhill from there!


----------



## fendibbag

Holy Moly!!!!!


----------



## pamella

lala28 said:


> Thanks, MaggyH!
> 
> I just want to say how much I love the Brazil RTW collection. Also, I think Brazil is my most favorite twilly of all time.



*lala,* your new Sanguine is just heart
stoppingly stunning!!  Congratulations on the newest addition to your fabulous
garden!


----------



## lala28

TT, here's something else for you to try on. I like the way the Ainu scarf is placed on the tunic. The pattern is smaller and the people are not shown. 

It's meant to be worn with pants but I tried it on as a dress because they had only one that was 4 sizes to big.

What's also cool is that it comes with a leather cattails belt!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

What an incredible garden you have Lala, amazing green thumb  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wantitneedit

lala28 said:


> Hi wantitneedit! The top is made out of two Brazil scarves and is from the current RTW season.  The dress is also made from two Jungle Love scarves and is from this season as well.



Thanks for your reply lala. just wondering if that navy scarf is attached to the jungle love dress?  I was curious about that scarf not the dress.  Lovely photos and great modeling!


----------



## lala28

Good eye! Yes, the scarf is a men's cashmere scarf (90 cm) from the current season. I don't remember the name at this second.


----------



## Vertanis

I've always been tempted to get a clic-clac, perhaps a white/ gold but have not succumb to it yet. LOL. Gosh you have the whole collection don't you, do you have it in the Quadridge? That's something I'd love to have, something that it wouldn't make me think twice upon seeing it at the store... though not sure if it's an old design...


----------



## purseinsanity

lala28 said:


> Happy Fall!





lala28 said:


> It all started with a black clic clac and then it was all downhill from there!



  Why do you torture me so???  My heart keeps palpitating looking at your gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Happy Fall!



What a colour riot!!! Love this!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> It all started with a black clic clac and then it was all downhill from there!



Lol! I know, often in these cases being a spider really helps. More arms.


----------



## Heatherlite

I'm warning you all...I only had a few KDs/CDCs before I saw LaLa's garden and then I went mad...now it's a question of hunting down ones from past seasons...but it's such a fun journey!


----------



## lala28

wantitneedit said:


> Thanks for your reply lala. just wondering if that navy scarf is attached to the jungle love dress?  I was curious about that scarf not the dress.  Lovely photos and great modeling!



I found the tag for the scarf. It is Imprimeur Fou Astrokachi in cw03 bronze and Bourgogne.  The size is actually 140cm but it doesn't seem that big because of the fringed edges. The SKU is 552694T. I hope this helps!


----------



## wantitneedit

wow, thanks lala.  you're a doll!


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:


> I've always been tempted to get a clic-clac, perhaps a white/ gold but have not succumb to it yet. LOL. Gosh you have the whole collection don't you, do you have it in the Quadridge? That's something I'd love to have, something that it wouldn't make me think twice upon seeing it at the store... though not sure if it's an old design...


 
No, I don't have a Quadrige bangle but if you are interested, it's been reissued in new colors and is available this season.


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:


> Lol! I know, often in these cases being a spider really helps. More arms.


 
Ha ha! That would be a hoot!


----------



## lala28

Here's my green baby with a scarf from the past.  I love the colors in this scarf but rarely wear it since it's a bit bright for me.  Someday I may frame it because I so enjoy looking at all the colors and details.


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> No, I don't have a Quadrige bangle but if you are interested, it's been reissued in new colors and is available this season.



Haha thank you *lala*, I must keep a look out for it. My wish list is only growing and not shrinking. Your amazing collection only enables me, what a feast for the eyes! The grass only gets greener in your lawn.  I shall continue to watch your showcases


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Here's my green baby with a scarf from the past.  I love the colors in this scarf but rarely wear it since it's a bit bright for me.  Someday I may frame it because I so enjoy looking at all the colors and details.



:greengrin: How stunning is your Lindy in matte alligator! Beautiful, congratulations on the acquisition, it is evident that your lawn gets only greener


----------



## LenaLenaLena

lala28 said:


> Happy Fall!


 
GORGEOUS photo and colour composition! As always. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Happy Fall!





lala28 said:


> It all started with a black clic clac and then it was all downhill from there!



autumn is my favourite season....sigh...you have amazing collection of gorgeous bracelets and enamels.....i love H bracelets and enamels too...the colours are just amazing!!! thanks for the really arty pics as usual lala...


----------



## Princess.V

OMG... Your collection is AMAZING.. Really envy you.. I can't stop ooh and aah ing when I saw your collection... Wow... Stunning.. Please do a "1 big family picture".. I think it would be really amazing.. And I really love your CDC collection.. You make me wanting more..


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:


> Haha thank you *lala*, I must keep a look out for it. My wish list is only growing and not shrinking. Your amazing collection only enables me, what a feast for the eyes! The grass only gets greener in your lawn.  I shall continue to watch your showcases


 
Thank you!  By the way, if you click on this link, you can see (and purchase) this season's issue of Quadrige enamel bracelets.  There are several different color combinations that are quite beautiful.

http://www.parismonami.com/en/catalog/collection/collection-email/cat-01/quadrige-sature/


----------



## Wild

Coming back to Lala's thread is a MUST do for me.....


----------



## Shimmery

I came back to ogle again!  Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Thank you!  By the way, if you click on this link, you can see (and purchase) this season's issue of Quadrige enamel bracelets.  There are several different color combinations that are quite beautiful.
> 
> http://www.parismonami.com/en/catalog/collection/collection-email/cat-01/quadrige-sature/



Oh my! I've been to that website before, clicked on 'purchase' and it brought me to Hermes site. OK I must inquire at my local store now! Thanks for the information. I wish I can get the bracelet and the scarf in the same colourway. Ahhhh what a dreammmm  thanks for the wonderful surprise!!!


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:


> How stunning is your Lindy in matte alligator! Beautiful, congratulations on the acquisition, it is evident that your lawn gets only greener


 
*Vertanis*, Thank you! It should be relatively easy to find Quadrige in the colors that you want. My local store has a bunch!




LenaLenaLena said:


> GORGEOUS photo and colour composition! As always.
> Thanks for sharing.


 
Hi *LenaLenaLena*, I'm glad to have you visit! Even though I have a Canon 30D XLR camera, most of these photos were taken on my iphone!




chincac said:


> autumn is my favourite season....sigh...you have amazing collection of gorgeous bracelets and enamels.....i love H bracelets and enamels too...the colours are just amazing!!! thanks for the really arty pics as usual lala...


 
*chincac*, ITA that Autumn is the best season! I love the colors and crispness of the air. When I lived in the Northeast, it was incredible to see the leaves changing color.



Princess.V said:


> OMG... Your collection is AMAZING.. Really envy you.. I can't stop ooh and aah ing when I saw your collection... Wow... Stunning.. Please do a "1 big family picture".. I think it would be really amazing.. And I really love your CDC collection.. You make me wanting more..


 
*Princess.V*, I did try to take a family photo, but it didn't do the bags justice. I had to take the photo from far away to get each of them in the same shot, and the details of each bag were completely lost in the background. 



Wild said:


> Coming back to Lala's thread is a MUST do for me.....


 
*Wild, *Thank you for the kind words....


Shimmery said:


> I came back to ogle again! Looking forward to more pics!


 
Hi *Shimmery*, You should know that this thread enables me even more...


----------



## lala28

Does anyone else hold onto a scarf because it looks great on a bag even though the colors don't do anything for you when worn?


----------



## lala28




----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Does anyone else hold onto a scarf because it looks great on a bag even though the colors don't do anything for you when worn?



What a beautiful way to start my day! This combo is breath taking! SO GORGEOUS!!   Thank you for making me smile!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


>



WOW! A bonus pic for me!  LOVELY!!!!


----------



## lilith1

I honestly don't know how I missed this thread!  I am utterly speechless. Everything is stunning, but I think my favorite is your Raisen Box Kelly


----------



## sparklelisab

Lala, have you seen the new horn pieces with hardware???  I have not but when my sa told me what the boutique had, I instantly thought of you and your love of horn.  Also, there is an ombre stunning wallet on ebay waiting for you too!


----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


> Does anyone else hold onto a scarf because it looks great on a bag even though the colors don't do anything for you when worn?



Of course!!Your bag needs accessories too!!


----------



## lala28

This is my fixation on green week.  I just love this little gator guy and adore this lisse gator astral bangle!






This one was taken with flash and is a bit creepy looking, but I still like it! Especially with Halloween just around the corner.


----------



## Ranag

lala28 said:


> Does anyone else hold onto a scarf because it looks great on a bag even though the colors don't do anything for you when worn?


 
I absolutely love this Lindy  All of your photos are fantastic.  

I have been fixated on green as well.  I adore your little gator - is he a brooch?


----------



## sotomato

OMG!!!!!THERE ALL SO AMAZING!!!!!I just got my first one.start to think how can you get the 2nd and after all.its that hard to get the 2nd one??


----------



## shoonik

oh my!!!! your collection is simply breath taking and you are one of few who wears hermes beautifully. on a side note, i was going through a different thread and noticed that you posted photos of your bois de rose birkin. i have told my sa to hold one for me but i'm not really sure how "pink" it is. i've seen photos where it shows as a beautiful soft greyish pink to dk muddy lt brick. is it possible for you to post another picture of it? thanks so so much


----------



## lala28

Ranag said:


> I absolutely love this Lindy  All of your photos are fantastic.
> 
> I have been fixated on green as well. I adore your little gator - is he a brooch?


 
He's actually a ring .  I found him at one of those "one man's trash is another man's treasure" sales.


----------



## lala28

Ladybaga said:


> What a beautiful way to start my day! This combo is breath taking! SO GORGEOUS!!  Thank you for making me smile!!!


 
*Ladybaga*, The orange Belles du Mexique scarf makes me smile too.  It's like a big burst of sunshine in the morning.  That's why I keep it around even though orange isn't a very flattering color for me!  



lilith1 said:


> I honestly don't know how I missed this thread! I am utterly speechless. Everything is stunning, but I think my favorite is your Raisen Box Kelly


 
*lilith1*, Thank you! It's a true classic color.  Sometimes it looks purple, sometimes it looks brownish.  Very much chameleon like! 



sparklelisab said:


> Lala, have you seen the new horn pieces with hardware??? I have not but when my sa told me what the boutique had, I instantly thought of you and your love of horn. Also, there is an ombre stunning wallet on ebay waiting for you too!


 
*sparklelisab*, I know I can always count on you to keep me informed of the latest and greatest jewelry finds! I have a few horn pieces with hardware but I will definitely check with my SA to see what's new in that arena!



Julide said:


> Of course!!Your bag needs accessories too!!


 
*Julide*, So true!  So the bag won't be lonely, right?



sotomato said:


> OMG!!!!!THERE ALL SO AMAZING!!!!!I just got my first one.start to think how can you get the 2nd and after all.its that hard to get the 2nd one??


 
*sotomato*, I totally agree that there is always room for seconds! Which piece are you referring to?


----------



## lala28

*shoonik*, thank you for your sweet words.  Bois de rose looks a bit different depending on the leather.  When I've seen it in clemence, it looks more muted, less pink, more grey.  Mine is in fjord leather and looks more like a rosy blush makeup; the kind you wear on your cheeks .  It's definitely not as pinky as 5P pink, but definitely in the blush color range.

Here is a picture indoors under fluorescent lighting, no flash:






Here is a picture outdoors in bright light:






Here is a picture indoors with natural light:






Also, I think the color of the hardware makes a difference.  Gold makes bois de rose appear warmer in color.


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> *shoonik*, thank you for your sweet words.  Bois de rose looks a bit different depending on the leather.  When I've seen it in clemence, it looks more muted, less pink, more grey.  Mine is in fjord leather and looks more like a rosy blush makeup; the kind you wear on your cheeks .  It's definitely not as pinky as 5P pink, but definitely in the blush color range.
> 
> Here is a picture indoors under fluorescent lighting, no flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture outdoors in bright light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture indoors with natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think the color of the hardware makes a difference.  Gold makes bois de rose appear warmer in color.




lala, love seeing these pics of yours. You have incredible taste.


----------



## ellayplam

Oh, Lala, love your growing garden with lots of additions  
Came back again to drool on those


----------



## Ranag

lala28 said:


> He's actually a ring .  I found him at one of those "one man's trash is another man's treasure" sales.


 
He's darling!  Definitely a "treasure"


----------



## sohja

Incredible taste and you are looking fantastic !


----------



## lala28

Here is the Mosaique cw 10 in the 90 silk twill just for clarification.






Ok, now I will return to topic.


----------



## lala28

And then, Mosaique in changeant mousselines:


----------



## Princess.V

lala28 you are surely a very lucky and blessed lady to have this super wide range of Hermes articles.. Really envy you!


----------



## AlliJoy

Truly and amazing collection!  Keep "gardening" and thanks so much for taking the time to post pictures!   I have really enjoyed this thread!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lala28 said:


> *shoonik*, thank you for your sweet words. Bois de rose looks a bit different depending on the leather. When I've seen it in clemence, it looks more muted, less pink, more grey. Mine is in fjord leather and looks more like a rosy blush makeup; the kind you wear on your cheeks . It's definitely not as pinky as 5P pink, but definitely in the blush color range.
> 
> Here is a picture indoors under fluorescent lighting, no flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture outdoors in bright light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture indoors with natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think the color of the hardware makes a difference. Gold makes bois de rose appear warmer in color.


----------



## lala28

Princess.V said:


> lala28 you are surely a very lucky and blessed lady to have this super wide range of Hermes articles.. Really envy you!


 
*Princess.V*, Thank you! I very much enjoy sharing these pictures with you.



AlliJoy said:


> Truly and amazing collection! Keep "gardening" and thanks so much for taking the time to post pictures! I have really enjoyed this thread!!


 
*AlliJoy*, you're so sweet to come back and visit my garden.



texasgirliegirl said:


>


*texasgirliegirl*, you are so right about the hardware color changing the leather color!


----------



## lala28

I'm still waiting for autumn to start....Perhaps this picture will inspire mother nature to bring cooler weather.


----------



## fashionistaO

your ever blooming garden *lala*, even w/ the approaching cooler weather .. brrrr


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Thank you!  By the way, if you click on this link, you can see (and purchase) this season's issue of Quadrige enamel bracelets.  There are several different color combinations that are quite beautiful.
> 
> http://www.parismonami.com/en/catalog/collection/collection-email/cat-01/quadrige-sature/



You sure enable all of us, with your divine collection. Do you ever wish that you can wear them all at the same time? You should hold Hermes tea parties :giggles:

Anyway, since I've heard from you about finding the Quadridge in stores; I managed to locate one  (There is a bunch of them at my store at the moment, 2 weeks in but very few in gold, mostly silver). Thanks for the tip off!


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Does anyone else hold onto a scarf because it looks great on a bag even though the colors don't do anything for you when worn?



Yes I do hold onto scarves, just because they look great on their own! I'm sure you'd look lovely with the Belles du Mexique and your gorgeous Lindy!!!


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


>



Your Ex Libris is enabling meeeeee   Your Kelly Dog in gator? (/croc?) must be extremely rare!


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> *shoonik*, thank you for your sweet words.  Bois de rose looks a bit different depending on the leather.  When I've seen it in clemence, it looks more muted, less pink, more grey.  Mine is in fjord leather and looks more like a rosy blush makeup; the kind you wear on your cheeks .  It's definitely not as pinky as 5P pink, but definitely in the blush color range.
> 
> Here is a picture indoors under fluorescent lighting, no flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture outdoors in bright light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture indoors with natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think the color of the hardware makes a difference.  Gold makes bois de rose appear warmer in color.



Oh so beautiful! Maybe I should look for this colour in a Kelly  

I love your Mosaiques in those colourways! I'd just have to wait for the reissues  Hence I bought the platter for home for the time being, such a wonderful design for admiration.


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:


> Your Ex Libris is enabling meeeeee   Your Kelly Dog in gator? (/croc?) must be extremely rare!


 
*Vertanis,* I think you very much need a vert anis KD or CDC! The Ex Libris confetti design is such a happy bracelet and it was hard to choose which one to go for!


----------



## **Chanel**

*Lala*, I really enjoy all the beautiful pictures in your thread. You have such a gorgeous collection . And the Bois de Rose Birkin looks stunning on you btw .


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:


> Lol! I know, often in these cases being a spider really helps. More arms.


 
*Jadeite*, this one is for you!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> *Jadeite*, this one is for you!




EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

lala28 said:


> *Jadeite*, this one is for you!


 
Oh my, normally I run away from spiders as I find them scary but if I would see one like this, I would definitely go after it to grab all the H. bracelets .


----------



## shoonik

lala28 said:


> *shoonik*, thank you for your sweet words. Bois de rose looks a bit different depending on the leather. When I've seen it in clemence, it looks more muted, less pink, more grey. Mine is in fjord leather and looks more like a rosy blush makeup; the kind you wear on your cheeks . It's definitely not as pinky as 5P pink, but definitely in the blush color range.
> 
> Here is a picture indoors under fluorescent lighting, no flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture outdoors in bright light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture indoors with natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think the color of the hardware makes a difference. Gold makes bois de rose appear warmer in color.


 
thank you so much for these lovely photos  much appreciated. do you think it's different enough from the rubis to have both?


----------



## CocoB

Wow Lala, I've been gone for a while (in the CL forum mostly) but this is gorgeous! And it looks fantastic on you. Love your growing garden.




lala28 said:


> *shoonik*, thank you for your sweet words.  Bois de rose looks a bit different depending on the leather.  When I've seen it in clemence, it looks more muted, less pink, more grey.  Mine is in fjord leather and looks more like a rosy blush makeup; the kind you wear on your cheeks .  It's definitely not as pinky as 5P pink, but definitely in the blush color range.
> 
> Here is a picture indoors under fluorescent lighting, no flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture outdoors in bright light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture indoors with natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think the color of the hardware makes a difference.  Gold makes bois de rose appear warmer in color.


----------



## lala28

CocoB said:


> Wow Lala, I've been gone for a while (in the CL forum mostly) but this is gorgeous! And it looks fantastic on you. Love your growing garden.


 
Hi *CocoB*!  Sigh, I love the CL forum too. I smile everytime I see you scrumptious little avatar!


----------



## lala28

Just wanted to share with you all my favorite way to wear din tini -


----------



## lala28

Also, my DD put together this bracelet assemble for me to wear to work today in lieu of the ombre bangles:






Needless to say, the ombre bangles are resting at home today.


----------



## lala28

I picked up two more Kimono scarves, cw 01 and cw 02.  Here is cw 01 with orange Massai:


----------



## lala28

And, here is cw 02 and raisin 32kelly.


----------



## LenaLenaLena

lala28 said:


> Just wanted to share with you all my favorite way to wear din tini -


Lovely! Really love the skirt!
Must be fun to have your daughter pick your wardrobe for the day! I have a son, he couldn´t care less about mine or his!


----------



## OG_Baby

They're all so YUMMY!


----------



## TankerToad

Now you have them all, right? Sigh. You are my hero. We crown you queen of the Kimono scarves~remarkable collection.


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:


> Now you have them all, right? Sigh. You are my hero. We crown you queen of the Kimono scarves~remarkable collection.


 
Um, I admit that I've gone completely overboard with this design.  Eventually, I could frame them all and hang them together like a Japanese screen.  Or, sew them into throw pillows (one colorway on each side).  Gosh, I can't wait to see how the shawls in SS 2012 turn out!


----------



## lala28

I'm not a giraffe fan, but this has turned out to be a true favorite. Her name is Dolly (the bag, not the giraffe!).


----------



## lolakitten

lala28 said:


> I'm not a giraffe fan, but this has turned out to be a true favorite. Her name is Dolly (the bag, not the giraffe!).



Oh my *Lala* this combo is so beautiful!!! I think ithis is my favorite


----------



## Bienchen

Lala, more gorgeousness, this thread truly rocks. You must be better stocked than any store!


----------



## TangoTosca

lala28 said:


> I picked up two more Kimono scarves, cw 01 and cw 02.  Here is cw 01 with orange Massai:



lala!! You got cw 01!! I'm so glad for you and happy to be your scarf twin! Isn't it shockingly gorgeous? BTW, did you find it locally?

Three cheers for *Ex Libris en Kimonos*, _the _scarf of autumn winter 2011


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> I'm not a giraffe fan, but this has turned out to be a true favorite. Her name is Dolly (the bag, not the giraffe!).



so cute... i love giraffes and i love Dolly too!! gorgeous..
thanks *lala*!


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> I'm not a giraffe fan, but this has turned out to be a true favorite. Her name is Dolly (the bag, not the giraffe!).



Oh *Lala*, who wouldn't love giraffes especially with this ensemble. Totally befitting for a safari date-night out!


----------



## lanit

*Lala* - simply divine combinations! I think we need to hold a meet at your house for play time! ITA with *Bienchen*, your collection is vastly superior to any H store!


----------



## poodlicious

Oh Lala!!  Dolly is gorgeous as are all your beautiful things.  The pictures that you post are inspirational!  And a joy to view.  Thank you for sharing with all of us!!


----------



## Maedi

Dolly is the most beautiful bag ever and has gorgeous patina.


----------



## lala28

The patina changes with the light:


----------



## lala28

lolakitten said:


> Oh my *Lala* this combo is so beautiful!!! I think ithis is my favorite


 
Hi *Lolakitten*, Then this other Dolly pic is for you!



Bienchen said:


> Lala, more gorgeousness, this thread truly rocks. You must be better stocked than any store!


 
Aww, *Bienchen.* My bags would love to come play in your scarf drawers!



TangoTosca said:


> lala!! You got cw 01!! I'm so glad for you and happy to be your scarf twin! Isn't it shockingly gorgeous? BTW, did you find it locally?
> 
> Three cheers for *Ex Libris en Kimonos*, _the _scarf of autumn winter 2011


*TangoTosca*, Yes, I swooped in and bought it locally! 



chincac said:


> so cute... i love giraffes and i love Dolly too!! gorgeous..
> thanks *lala*!


 
*chincac*, Thank you! 



Vertanis said:


> Oh *Lala*, who wouldn't love giraffes especially with this ensemble. Totally befitting for a safari date-night out!


 
*Vertanis*, yes, and only if I had a pelouse CDC or Kelly Dog to go with it!



lanit said:


> *Lala* - simply divine combinations! I think we need to hold a meet at your house for play time! ITA with *Bienchen*, your collection is vastly superior to any H store!


 
*Lanit*, You truly do need to stop by this way and play!



poodlicious said:


> Oh Lala!! Dolly is gorgeous as are all your beautiful things. The pictures that you post are inspirational! And a joy to view. Thank you for sharing with all of us!!


 
*poodlicious*, what a cute name! Thank you for stopping by to smell the flowers! Lol.


----------



## fashionistaO

*DD* has an 'eye' for H colors 

*Dolly* and the *Les Girafes* is a nice surprise fave!
 your growing collection 
I pair my barenia bags w/ the Zykanthos that many ladies here have^
Being 'twins' on the pf has grown exponentially


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> I picked up two more Kimono scarves, cw 01 and cw 02.  Here is cw 01 with orange Massai:



*lala28*, This is too beautiful for words! Your orange Massai and 01 ExLenK are gorgeous. I couldn't find this colorway last Tuesday, so I came home with a different ExLenK colorway which I love (noir/petrol/ocre) but would still like to acquire her bright cousin in 01. Hopefully H will have one resting in a drawer.


----------



## purplebirkins

Simply divine!!  



lala28 said:


> I'm not a giraffe fan, but this has turned out to be a true favorite. Her name is Dolly (the bag, not the giraffe!).


----------



## lolakitten

lala28 said:


> The patina changes with the light:



*sigh* Oh *Lala*... Dolly is sheer perfection. Oh & I am positively DROOLING over your blue danse marwari...


----------



## QnBee9

I cant see the pics.  Says bandwidth exceeded.


----------



## Maedi

I cannot see the pictures either. Do you sometimes wear two ExLenK together? It was so difficult for me to pick one c/w of this design.


----------



## lala28

Oh yes, I do wear different colorways together.  Here are a few pics:






And another,


----------



## lala28

QnBee9 said:


> I cant see the pics. Says bandwidth exceeded.


 


Maedi said:


> I cannot see the pictures either. Do you sometimes wear two ExLenK together? It was so difficult for me to pick one c/w of this design.


 
Sorry about that.  I upped my bandwidth .


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Oh yes, I do wear different colorways together.  Here are a few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another,



Deliciously gorgeous *Lala*!


----------



## QnBee9

Your Hermes collection is fantastic.


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Oh yes, I do wear different colorways together.  Here are a few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another,



that is so clever..and very classy lala!!! ok i have to buy another scarf as i only own one!!!!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Excellent idea!  You look so chic!


----------



## lisawhit

Such an amazing collection!  Thankyou so much for sharing!!!!!  Love, Love, Love


----------



## lala28

Thank you! A sweet tPfer flagged these little guys for me to wear so in her honor, ta da!


----------



## Heatherlite

lala28 said:


> Thank you! A sweet tPfer flagged these little guys for me to wear so in her honor, ta da!



They are lovely with the clutch, LaLa. Thank you.


----------



## grella

So cute!



lala28 said:


> Thank you! A sweet tPfer flagged these little guys for me to wear so in her honor, ta da!


----------



## shoonik

gorgeous as usual and very creative. btw, ordered the etoupe jumping boots yesterday, can't wait to go pick it up. thanks for your inspiration 


lala28 said:


> Oh yes, I do wear different colorways together. Here are a few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another,


----------



## Maedi

The two ExLenC together look fabulous. Both looks are fantastic, one bright and popping and the other soft and more pastel. I am still not sure about my c/w. I have the light pink one as in the first combo. Thank you for the great pictures and Dolly is magnificent!


----------



## lala28

Thanks, *Maedi*! We'll have to compare notes on how to wear multiple cws together!


----------



## lala28

Here is a tribute to another great tPfer who inspired me by her suggestion to pair neutral bags with the turtle scarf!


----------



## lala28

Here is today's mix -


----------



## Brooklynite

lala28 said:


> Oh yes, I do wear different colorways together.  Here are a few pics:



would you show us how this is done? this is brilliant Lala! And your collection is simply stunning!


----------



## costa

Lala, what a *stunning collection *you have!! Congratulations, I love your day by day mixes


----------



## fashionistaO

*lala*, you wear H carres very well
I like how you tie the kimonos carres ..


----------



## fashionistaO

*Just STUNNING!! * 



lala28 said:


> Here is a tribute to another great tPfer who inspired me by her suggestion to pair neutral bags with the turtle scarf!


----------



## grella

Love this combination.  And really appreciate seeing how you put together different head to toe looks.  So inspirational and so fun!  



lala28 said:


> Here is today's mix -


----------



## Maedi

You look magnificent with the two TdC together. It is almost a bohemian look - fantastic!
And Dolly with the DMaZ is uebercool.


----------



## lala28

Maedi said:


> You look magnificent with the two TdC together. It is almost a bohemian look - fantastic!
> And Dolly with the DMaZ is uebercool.


 
Thank you, *Maedi*!


----------



## lala28

Tohu Bohu shawl in cassis, Burgoyne suede CDC, Rouge H croc Isidore horn necklace, and little black beauty bolide

(Burgoyne in suede looks very very similar in color to Rouge H in croc)


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Tohu Bohu shawl in cassis, Burgoyne suede CDC, Rouge H croc Isidore horn necklace, and little black beauty bolide
> 
> (Burgoyne in suede looks very very similar in color to Rouge H in croc)



LOVE THIS, lala!! It is always a treat to see your collection.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Julide

*LaLa*Your garden is amazing!! Do you have a favorite in the Ex Libris en Kimonos? I was just on Paris Mon Ami and saw that there are 11 colourways!!Before I start my hunt for the next addition to my scarf collection I thought I would ask you as you have all the colours!


----------



## Maedi

Julide said:


> *LaLa*Your garden is amazing!! Do you have a favorite in the Ex Libris en Kimonos? I was just on Paris Mon Ami and saw that there are 11 colourways!!Before I start my hunt for the next addition to my scarf collection I thought I would ask you as you have all the colours!



I would second this since I am not certain about the c/w I have. 
Love your TB by the way - those are such expressive colors.


----------



## Donya Aurora

oh please show us more of the stunning pink croc B she is beautiful


----------



## lala28

Julide said:


> *LaLa*Your garden is amazing!! Do you have a favorite in the Ex Libris en Kimonos? I was just on Paris Mon Ami and saw that there are 11 colourways!!Before I start my hunt for the next addition to my scarf collection I thought I would ask you as you have all the colours!


 


Maedi said:


> I would second this since I am not certain about the c/w I have.
> Love your TB by the way - those are such expressive colors.


 
My favorite cw to wear is cw 06:





















But, my favorites to look at are cw 01 and cw 02!


----------



## lala28

The reason my favorite is cw 06 is based on my coloring and wardrobe... For some reason, brique works for me. 

But, my favorite colorway for the crane in this pattern is definitely cw 10:






For a softer, feminine look, I also like cw 07:


----------



## Julide

*LaLa*Your the best!! Now I want 6 more!!


----------



## lala28

The cw I find hardest to wear based on my coloring, is cw 11 because of the yellows:






The one colorway I passed on was this one because it reminds me of cotton candy and my paperoles scarf from the Bellagio opening (given to me by an ex):






The one that is most striking is:


----------



## svenesaes

*Lala*, your entire collection is beyond splendid!!! I am in total agreement on Ex Libris en Kimonos cw06. It looks beautiful on you! I had a really hard time choosing between this one and cw01, the latter of which I feel is the most jaw-droppingly gorgeous version. It came down to beauty vs practicality. I can wear cw06 with navy blue, red, black, grey, and brown so this ultimately won. My hands down favorite AW2011 carre pattern!!


----------



## lala28

Here's another way to see the color variations.  (I know I passed on the cotton candy colorway, which other one am I missing?)


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you for all the pics of ELenK, *lala*. I agree and am twins with you on cw06 which works the best in terms of my wardrobe and colouring (this cw has the best of both warm and cool colours in addition to a crisp quality). In choosing cw06, I passed on cw07 but thinking I should hunt it down again!


----------



## TangoTosca

I think it's great that cw 06 is your favorite to wear. I wanted so badly for it to work for me; I tried it on the day we were there for our meet-up (I even took pictures of me wearing it so I could study it at home!) and I went back a week later to try it on again. I just couldn't seem to make it work for me. Possibly if I had more grey in my wardrobe....

I still think it is a beautiful colorway, soothing without being boring, and I'm happy you love it.

You collage of your various cw's and coordinating bags is such fantastic eye-candy. I love how creative you are with your combinations and your photographs. I feel like I always learn something or get new inspiration from your thread.

You are such a treasure on the Purse Forum!


----------



## Julide

*Lala* Here is the site with all the colourways.http://www.parismonami.com/en/catalog/collection/soie/carres-90/xx-xxx-xx/ex-libris-en-kimonos/


----------



## lala28

Ok, I think I have my colorways straight now.  cw01, cw02, cw04, cw06, cw07, cw08, cw09, cw10 and cw11. Thanks, Julide! 

ms piggy and TangoTosca,


----------



## Maedi

Thank you so much, *lala* - this is great. 
*ms piggy* - I have c/w 07 and am still not sure about it. Bought it via phone and wasn't able to try any on. I like it but would have loved to see the marine,sepia on me. The fact that you still are looking for it and have such fine tast endorses it - silly, ey?


----------



## ms piggy

Maedi said:
			
		

> ms piggy - I have c/w 07 and am still not sure about it. Bought it via phone and wasn't able to try any on. I like it but would have loved to see the marine,sepia on me. The fact that you still are looking for it and have such fine tast endorses it - silly, ey?



That's sweet of you to say that.  I do think both cw06 and 07 are the best of the lot for me (esp wearability wise). If you can, do give the marine cw a try before saying no. Diff vibes and looks, one is crisp the other is soft feminine.


----------



## skylover83

Omg never seen such a beautiful collection! I can see that everything has been carefully selected and cared. Am I in the heaven of Hermes????


----------



## lala28

Maedi said:


> Thank you so much, *lala* - this is great.
> *ms piggy* - I have c/w 07 and am still not sure about it. Bought it via phone and wasn't able to try any on. I like it but would have loved to see the marine,sepia on me. The fact that you still are looking for it and have such fine tast endorses it - silly, ey?


 
*Maedi*, cw07 and cw06 are both great combinations that are very wearable. I work in a conservative office environment and they are just the right amount of pop for business wear.



ms piggy said:


> That's sweet of you to say that.  I do think both cw06 and 07 are the best of the lot for me (esp wearability wise). If you can, do give the marine cw a try before saying no. Diff vibes and looks, one is crisp the other is soft feminine.


 
*ms piggy, *rock on! 



skylover83 said:


> Omg never seen such a beautiful collection! I can see that everything has been carefully selected and cared. Am I in the heaven of Hermes????


 
*skylover, *Thank you!


----------



## lala28

Title:  After a night out with the gals


----------



## Heatherlite

LaLa, what luscious scarf is this?


----------



## Maedi

Thank you so much for endorsing my 07, *lala and mspiggy*. I tried it on again yesterday and it seems a little blah on me. I love the light yellow border and the red in the rim. If I have a chance, I'll try the marine/sepia. 
*lala *- that looks  like a great night out!


----------



## Donya Aurora

lala28 said:


> Title:  After a night out with the gals


thanks for all the pics Lala specially the pink croc it's TDF


----------



## sophiztication

Love al the rich colours you've combined in the "After a night out with the gals" pic - you have a beautiful collection


----------



## lala28

Heatherlite said:


> LaLa, what luscious scarf is this?


 
The shawl on the floor is Kelly en Caleche, the twillys are brazil and the pochette is Year of the Dragon  I actually have 3 different colorways of the dragon pochette


----------



## lala28

Maedi said:


> Thank you so much for endorsing my 07, *lala and mspiggy*. I tried it on again yesterday and it seems a little blah on me. I love the light yellow border and the red in the rim. If I have a chance, I'll try the marine/sepia.
> *lala *- that looks like a great night out!


 


Donya Aurora said:


> thanks for all the pics Lala specially the pink croc it's TDF


 


sophiztication said:


> Love al the rich colours you've combined in the "After a night out with the gals" pic - you have a beautiful collection


 
Thank you, ladies!  The princess has turned back into a pumpkin.


----------



## grella

Stunning!



lala28 said:


> Title:  After a night out with the gals


----------



## creme fraiche

Truly stunning collection.  However, I am most humbled by the 2012 diary which seems to already be filled out!  WOW, need to get my act together!




lala28 said:


> Title:  After a night out with the gals


----------



## FrenchSandra

*Lala*, such beautiful pics ! Thank you. Your Croc B is stunning. Congrats.


----------



## LQYB

Thank you lala28, such a treat to come to your garden.
I am depressed with the damage the  frost has done to my flowers, my garden...
Your beautiful garden make me smile.


----------



## inwinter

great to see these fantastic babies.


----------



## lala28

I love Kimono cw 04!


----------



## Ladybaga

lala,
we are twins on the 04 kimono scarf! I know it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Maedi

That white birkin is so luxurious and gorgeous. What a beautiful combination.


----------



## lovelychocolate

So awesome, love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carlinha

lala28 said:


> Title:  After a night out with the gals



this photo is simply amazing!  look at all that exotic skin!!!


----------



## lala28

Ladybaga said:


> lala,
> we are twins on the 04 kimono scarf! I know it looks beautiful on you!


 
Hurray, we're twins! Cw 04 gets me in the mood for the fall/winter season!


----------



## lala28

lovelychocolate said:


> So awesome, love it! Thanks for sharing!


 
Thank you, lovelychocolate!



carlinha said:


> this photo is simply amazing! look at all that exotic skin!!!


 
Thanks, carlinha! I feel the same way when I look at your CDC collection!


----------



## lala28

Thanks to dear Heatherlite, my lindy has a new necklace!


----------



## fashionistaO

oooo .. so much gorgeousness!!


----------



## Shimmery

I just love to drool over all your pics.  Thanks for sharing and please keep them coming!


----------



## Heatherlite

Aw shucks, LaLa, thanks again... xo


----------



## monap_1981

Absolutely gorgeous Lindy and beautiful necklace! 




lala28 said:


> Thanks to dear Heatherlite, my lindy has a new necklace!


----------



## monap_1981

Love the necklace and the olive green H bracelet!  Looks amazing!







lala28 said:


> I'm still waiting for autumn to start....Perhaps this picture will inspire mother nature to bring cooler weather.


----------



## monap_1981

Lala28, I have to say this again!  Your Lindy is gorgeous! 



lala28 said:


> Here's my green baby with a scarf from the past. I love the colors in this scarf but rarely wear it since it's a bit bright for me. Someday I may frame it because I so enjoy looking at all the colors and details.


----------



## fendibbag

lala28 said:


> Thanks to dear Heatherlite, my lindy has a new necklace!



Fabulous!!! The lindy is divine and I love the HD necklace, what a perfect match!!!


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Title:  After a night out with the gals



*LALA*! I found one of my favourite bags here, your rose-like croc Birkin! How fabulous is this outfit put together, the greens and rose are just gorgeous! TDF Lala! I've seen your new B in rose-like colour, I think I'll try to get that in the Kelly  This is such a lovely poster, I envy your collection. Congratulations in acquiring (all I assume) the Ex Libris en Kimono! You must have an enviable wardrobe hehe!


----------



## lolakitten

lala28 said:


> I love Kimono cw 04!



Oh* Lala*!!! This is so scerene & Beautiful!!!


----------



## mp4

Oh Dolly!  Your collection is mind boggling!  Your bracelets and bags leave me weak in the knees!


----------



## lala28

fashionistaO said:


> oooo .. so much gorgeousness!!


 


Shimmery said:


> I just love to drool over all your pics.  Thanks for sharing and please keep them coming!


 


Heatherlite said:


> Aw shucks, LaLa, thanks again... xo


 


monap_1981 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Lindy and beautiful necklace!


 


fendibbag said:


> Fabulous!!! The lindy is divine and I love the HD necklace, what a perfect match!!!


 


Vertanis said:


> *LALA*! I found one of my favourite bags here, your rose-like croc Birkin! How fabulous is this outfit put together, the greens and rose are just gorgeous! TDF Lala! I've seen your new B in rose-like colour, I think I'll try to get that in the Kelly  This is such a lovely poster, I envy your collection. Congratulations in acquiring (all I assume) the Ex Libris en Kimono! You must have an enviable wardrobe hehe!


 


lolakitten said:


> Oh* Lala*!!! This is so scerene & Beautiful!!!


 


mp4 said:


> Oh Dolly!  Your collection is mind boggling!  Your bracelets and bags leave me weak in the knees!


 
Thank you dear tPfers! I've been training under the H masters on this forum!


----------



## noirlove

Everything is so lovely! Congrats!


----------



## lala28

I just love Voyage en etoffes! Yesterday I decided to wrap Dolly's handles for a change in color pallette-


----------



## lala28

Today is another barenia day!


----------



## Suzie

Lala, your collectio is exquisite!


----------



## lala28

Suzie said:


> Lala, your collectio is exquisite!


 
Hi *Suzie*!  Thank you!


----------



## lala28

Yesterday I caved in and picked up a new shawl (not a new pattern), Couvertures et Tenues in  Chataigne/Bleu Gitane/Rouge.  And, since no purchase should come home alone, the all leather CDC belt in Fauve.


----------



## lala28

And then, paired with my H funk hat.  I have a little H hat collection going on - nuts


----------



## MaggyH

*Lala*, your photos are a real eye candy, as always! Could you please show some more pics of your new GM TetC please? Love your new belt too, a rare find!


----------



## amberle

Lala you have an incredible stunning collection and a great taste!Everything is so beautiful!Many congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love taking walks through your garden! 

Thank you for sharing the new photos!


----------



## grella

Lala,
Love the new photos!  Just exquisite.  Love the keychains - they make me smile!  And the Kelly berenia - oh my.  And the Faco - love!  And the, and the......!!!! Have a good weekend.


----------



## TangoTosca

*lala *- I haven't posted my appreciation for your thread in a while but it is a never ending source of inspiration and just plain FUN!! 

Congratulations on your new goodies - you always have such a great eye for combining new acquisitions with old favorites.


----------



## thyme

thank you again for your lovely creative pics *lala*..i am an avid follower of your thread  please keep on sharing...


----------



## lala28

MaggyH said:


> *Lala*, your photos are a real eye candy, as always! Could you please show some more pics of your new GM TetC please? Love your new belt too, a rare find!


 
Thanks, MaggyH! I just took a picture of the GM for you.  The shading on the right side is because of my shadow!


----------



## MaggyH

Thank you very much, it's so pretty! Need one now, it would go perfectly with my wardrobe! Do you know how recent it is?


----------



## Aliena

I'm stunned by this amazing collection - no wonder no-one can find any stock at H - Lala has it all in her closet!


----------



## lala28

MaggyH said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, it's so pretty! Need one now, it would go perfectly with my wardrobe! Do you know how recent it is?



It's from this season.


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> It's from this season.


*Hi lala*. Bought this in the bronze/ turquoise CW. Who can get enough of the TenC?


----------



## lala28

amberle said:


> Lala you have an incredible stunning collection and a great taste!Everything is so beautiful!Many congrats!


 
Hi *Amberle*! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I love taking walks through your garden!
> 
> Thank you for sharing the new photos!


 
My pleasure! Are you coming down to visit soon? 



grella said:


> Lala,
> Love the new photos!  Just exquisite.  Love the keychains - they make me smile!  And the Kelly berenia - oh my.  And the Faco - love!  And the, and the......!!!! Have a good weekend.


 
*Grella*, I know what you mean about those key chains.  Totally unnecessary and probably overpriced, but some of those little guys just give me the giggles!  (Like the crocodile one)



TangoTosca said:


> *lala *- I haven't posted my appreciation for your thread in a while but it is a never ending source of inspiration and just plain FUN!!
> 
> Congratulations on your new goodies - you always have such a great eye for combining new acquisitions with old favorites.


 
Thanks TangoT! I love viewing your collection and style shots -- you have the most beautifull swan-like neck for all things silky and soft! 



chincac said:


> thank you again for your lovely creative pics *lala*..i am an avid follower of your thread  please keep on sharing...


 You are sooo sweet. 



Aliena said:


> I'm stunned by this amazing collection - no wonder no-one can find any stock at H - Lala has it all in her closet!


 
*Aliena*, I wish that were the case! Lol. I think we are all betting on store inventory to go up in anticipation of the holidays! :xtree:



TankerToad said:


> *Hi lala*. Bought this in the bronze/ turquoise CW. Who can get enough of the TenC?


 
Oh, bronze and turquoise must look absolutely fabulous with your coloring!  Made any new RTW purchases, lately?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lala28 said:


> My pleasure! Are you coming down to visit soon?




I need to plan another visit soon! I'm in need of an H fix!


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> Hi *Amberle*!
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure! Are you coming down to visit soon?
> 
> 
> 
> *Grella*, I know what you mean about those key chains. Totally unnecessary and probably overpriced, but some of those little guys just give me the giggles! (Like the crocodile one)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TangoT! I love viewing your collection and style shots -- you have the most beautifull swan-like neck for all things silky and soft!
> 
> 
> You are sooo sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> *Aliena*, I wish that were the case! Lol. I think we are all betting on store inventory to go up in anticipation of the holidays! :xtree:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, bronze and turquoise must look absolutely fabulous with your coloring! Made any new RTW purchases, lately?


 
hehehehehe~a little something to go with my new GM, you mean?


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:


> hehehehehe~a little something to go with my new GM, you mean?


 
Well, of course!


----------



## lala28

How many crocodiles can you find in this picture?


----------



## lala28

I couldn't resist and brought out the crocodile's cousin (the lizard family)!


----------



## christymarie340

Lala, your pictures are amazing! You really should start a blog so we can see your beautiful collection more


----------



## fashionistaO

that hat .. 



lala28 said:


> And then, paired with my H funk hat.  I have a little H hat collection going on - nuts


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> how many crocodiles can you find in this picture?



six!!!


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> And then, paired with my H funk hat.  I have a little H hat collection going on - nuts



Love the hat, quite like the berets featured in Mon Ami lately too.


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:
			
		

> Love the hat, quite like the berets featured in Mon Ami lately too.



Thanks! I'm kind of a sucker for hats and have always been. I have shelves of Kentucky derby type hats in beautiful hat boxes even though I've never been to the Kentucky derby or any horse racing galas. (I collect not for the lifestyle I have, but for the lifestyle I  dream about! Lol.). It really is a shame that H does not do hat boxes. I can't believe that if you spend the equivalent of a Marwari handbag, you don't even get a box.


----------



## lala28

In anticipation of Turkey Day.....


----------



## tae

lala28 said:


> In anticipation of Turkey Day.....



As a lover of black AND H (=orange) this is sooo soothing to the eye, to put it mildly . (adore the cute little fish; is it a brooche?)


----------



## Euridice

lala28 said:


> In anticipation of Turkey Day.....



Eperon!! Best turkey day ever!


----------



## shoonik

absolutely love love love these sandals!!!




lala28 said:


> How many crocodiles can you find in this picture?


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

lala28 said:


> In anticipation of Turkey Day.....



This is beautiful Lala!!


----------



## mlag724

Strolled your complete garden all at once and I am in awe. You take beautiful photos.  Thahk you for sharing all your goodies. I don't own any H. However I will before the year is over.


----------



## miszpinktuxedo

your collection is TDF


----------



## lala28

tae said:


> As a lover of black AND H (=orange) this is sooo soothing to the eye, to put it mildly . (adore the cute little fish; is it a brooche?)


 
*tae*, This little cutie is a limoges.  I could just eat it up he's so darn cute!



Euridice said:


> Eperon!! Best turkey day ever!


 
I totally agree, *Euridice*! I love this colorway because of the tomato reds and autumn colors.



shoonik said:


> absolutely love love love these sandals!!!


 
Thanks, *shoonik*! These are Cavalli sandals from 2005 and one of my favorite "theme" shoes! 



mssurgeonoo7 said:


> This is beautiful Lala!!


 
*mssurgeonoo7*, Thank you! I like putting things together and practice picture-taking from my iphone!



mlag724 said:


> Strolled your complete garden all at once and I am in awe. You take beautiful photos.  Thahk you for sharing all your goodies. I don't own any H. However I will before the year is over.


 
Hi *mlag724*, Come visit anytime!



miszpinktuxedo said:


> your collection is TDF


 
Thank you, *miszpinktuxedo*!


----------



## lala28




----------



## IFFAH

^Luv Miel with *Reds*.


----------



## Suzie

lala28 said:


>


 
Lala, being a red girl through and through this photo made me


----------



## lala28

IFFAH said:
			
		

> ^Luv Miel with Reds.



I love reds too. I put together practically all of my Rouge H collection for a rouge h family photo. I took the picture last night indoors with artificial lighting so I'll take a better pic in natural light later.


----------



## lala28

Suzie said:
			
		

> Lala, being a red girl through and through this photo made me



I'm a red gal too. Can't believe that red used to be associated with harlots  lol! When I was younger I used to have more red in my wardrobe but now I wear it more as an accent color. (My mom once said that I'm too mature now to dress like the apple in the fruit of the loom commercials on tv....)


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


>



Goodness me! They look fabulous!!!  I have started copying how you take your photos with my iPhone too, though yours are by far tremendously fabulous if compared to mine LOL. You should definitely publish a coffee table book/ your H portfolio! I'd buy it!


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:


> Goodness me! They look fabulous!!!  I have started copying how you take your photos with my iPhone too, though yours are by far tremendously fabulous if compared to mine LOL. You should definitely publish a coffee table book/ your H portfolio! I'd buy it!


 
Thanks! Sometimes when my pictures come out blurrier than expected, I have to polish/clean the iPhone camera lens...   I guess all those fingerprints don't help it focus!


----------



## lala28

Pictures indoors w/ natural indirect sunlight:


----------



## lala28

This is one of my favorite scarves.  Everytime I pull it out of the drawer, I am always surprised at how pretty it is!  (It's like first love all over again.)

While playing around with this scarf, I decided to dress her up for a night out. OPI "I'm not really a waitress" nail polish, karo, red croc card holder, carved lacquer Chinese necklace, costume jewelry ring, Chanel "dragon" lipstick, Estee Lauder crystal compact.  






Unfortunately, I was too tired to leave my house so this is the photo I call, "The night on the town that never was".


----------



## sparklelisab

lala28 said:


> This is one of my favorite scarves. Everytime I pull it out of the drawer, I am always surprised at how pretty it is! (It's like first love all over again.)
> 
> While playing around with this scarf, I decided to dress her up for a night out. OPI "I'm not really a waitress" nail polish, karo, red croc card holder, carved lacquer Chinese necklace, costume jewelry ring, Chanel "dragon" lipstick, Estee Lauder crystal compact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was too tired to leave my house so this is the photo I call, "The night on the town that never was".


 
Gorgeous picture "harlott" girl,  I have seen this scarf but can't remember her name.  What is it please??  corale???  thanks lala


----------



## lala28

Here is a Rouge H family portrait:

On the left: Rouge H box leather 35B
On the right: Lisse Rouge H Croc 30B
CDC: matte Rouge H gator 
Isidore necklace:  matte Rouge H croc

It's really neat how the color looks different depending on the finish (matte v. lisse) and skin type. In shiny croc, Rouge H looks raspberry colored, much lighter in color than Rouge H in box leather which can look burgundy w/ brown undertones.


----------



## lala28

sparklelisab said:


> Gorgeous picture "harlott" girl,  I have seen this scarf but can't remember her name.  What is it please??  corale???  thanks lala


 
Reve de Corail  I also have it in the aqua colorway.


----------



## sparklelisab

lala28 said:


> Reve de Corail  I also have it in the aqua colorway.


 
Good, I kinda had it right.  I own NO H scarves (except a Plisse that I have never worn); I play with others all the time, but just can't seem to get them right.  BUT, when I buy my first, flat lovely, this one is it.  Is it still available, do you know?  Maybe I should call my sa because I do want to own this girl, even if I just look at her and never wear her like my Plisse-girl.


----------



## lala28

sparklelisab said:


> Good, I kinda had it right.  I own NO H scarves (except a Plisse that I have never worn); I play with others all the time, but just can't seem to get them right.  BUT, when I buy my first, flat lovely, this one is it.  Is it still available, do you know?  Maybe I should call my sa because I do want to own this girl, even if I just look at her and never wear her like my Plisse-girl.


 
Think of the scarf as an accessory for your CDCs! Lol.  Yes, this pattern is still available.  I am a big sucker for scarves with contrast hems!

I posted this a while back, but here is the aqua colorway for comparison.


----------



## sparklelisab

lala28 said:


> Reve de Corail  I also have it in the aqua colorway.


 
OMG!  An accessory for an accessory.  I just called my sa and she has several Reve de Corail for me to choose from. Her favorite is the red, but I'm thinking I LOVE the blue.  This is quite a hefty little splurge for my first scarf!  I cannot afford any more H obsessions.  Gosh darn you Lala!!  

I am sorry about your silver CDC, but you are right about the size my petite beauty!


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Here is a Rouge H family portrait:
> 
> On the left: Rouge H box leather 35B
> On the right: Lisse Rouge H Croc 30B
> CDC: matte Rouge H gator
> Isidore necklace:  matte Rouge H croc
> 
> It's really neat how the color looks different depending on the finish (matte v. lisse) and skin type. In shiny croc, Rouge H looks raspberry colored, much lighter in color than Rouge H in box leather which can look burgundy w/ brown undertones.


----------



## Euridice

lala28 said:


> Introducing Ms Betty Black:
> 
> Blk fjord 37 bolide








I was just reading through this thread again (you really can't get tired of it!), and I spotted this mousseline....is this the Brides de Gala en Finesse mousseline shawl in sea blue with the design in black??? I was just told about this colorway and will be checking it out when I can get back to H in early December. Or maybe I am seeing things!! 

If I am right about this, can you please point me to any other pics you might have posted of this shawl, Lala??


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Thanks! Sometimes when my pictures come out blurrier than expected, I have to polish/clean the iPhone camera lens...   I guess all those fingerprints don't help it focus!



I love how you capture those moments, how you co-ordinate (I'm sure done effortlessly) your soie, cuir and bracelets. BTW, were there SIX crocs in your previous crikey croc post? lol.


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Think of the scarf as an accessory for your CDCs! Lol.  Yes, this pattern is still available.  I am a big sucker for scarves with contrast hems!
> 
> I posted this a while back, but here is the aqua colorway for comparison.



Kelly dog in the gator, and vert anis? how rare too!


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> This is one of my favorite scarves.  Everytime I pull it out of the drawer, I am always surprised at how pretty it is!  (It's like first love all over again.)
> 
> While playing around with this scarf, I decided to dress her up for a night out. OPI "I'm not really a waitress" nail polish, karo, red croc card holder, carved lacquer Chinese necklace, costume jewelry ring, Chanel "dragon" lipstick, Estee Lauder crystal compact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was too tired to leave my house so this is the photo I call, "The night on the town that never was".



Karo doesn't seem to find its way to my store lol. It looks more practical compared to the Bebop. I found the handbag organiser which you posted about previously, it's fantastic though I find it a little too small (mine is about 26cm long on the opening) or I simply try to fit too much in my handbags lol.

That happens to me too on many occasions on Friday and Saturday nights... I think worse is making a purchase just for the night out, but the outing did not eventuate lol.


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:
			
		

> Karo doesn't seem to find its way to my store lol. It looks more practical compared to the Bebop. I found the handbag organiser which you posted about previously, it's fantastic though I find it a little too small (mine is about 26cm long on the opening) or I simply try to fit too much in my handbags lol.
> 
> That happens to me too on many occasions on Friday and Saturday nights... I think worse is making a purchase just for the night out, but the outing did not eventuate lol.



Lol! I think I have quite a few purchases over the years that never had their debut.  

The karo is retiring and won't be made anymore so if you see one you like, you might want to swoop it up!


----------



## lala28

Went to see "Jingle Bells, Batman Smells" at the children's theater today.  Probably a bit over the top, but....


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Lala* - That's a funny show that you watched this afternoon.  And thanks for getting into the Christmas spirit to show us this gorgy red croc.  What can I say besides getting another money tree ??


----------



## TeddyLV

They are very beautiful  What a nice collection!


----------



## KayuuKathey

WHAT A COLLECTION indeed!


----------



## lolakitten

lala28 said:


> Pictures indoors w/ natural indirect sunlight:


----------



## Nola

What a huge and beautiful collection!! I especially love that Kelly Lakis of yours!


----------



## purplebirkins

Lala, this tunic dress is spool gorgeous!! Were you able to find one in your size?  I told my sa about this and just got the call that they finally found one but it is in my usual size, not one size bigger as I had hoped, I hope it won.t be too fitted!  I was hoping to were it as a dress as well, please do share pics if you have of this dress.  Thanks dear.




lala28 said:


> TT, here's something else for you to try on. I like the way the Ainu scarf is placed on the tunic. The pattern is smaller and the people are not shown.
> 
> It's meant to be worn with pants but I tried it on as a dress because they had only one that was 4 sizes to big.
> 
> What's also cool is that it comes with a leather cattails belt!


----------



## Heatherlite

Found the scarf Thank you, dear Lala.


----------



## ms piggy

lala28 said:


> TT, here's something else for you to try on. I like the way the Ainu scarf is placed on the tunic. The pattern is smaller and the people are not shown.
> 
> It's meant to be worn with pants but I tried it on as a dress because they had only one that was 4 sizes to big.
> 
> What's also cool is that it comes with a leather cattails belt!



How did I miss this post? And the gorgeous tunic?? I have the Ainu shawl in the same cw and I love it to death!! 

We're twins on the Pysche 140 silk and cousins on the Jungle Love dress. Did you get the long Jungle Love cardigan too? 

I wasn't expecting to buy any RTW this season but I was bowled over by this season's silk prints, such a sucker for them!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Went to see "Jingle Bells, Batman Smells" at the children's theater today.  Probably a bit over the top, but....



very glam!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Think of the scarf as an accessory for your CDCs! Lol.  Yes, this pattern is still available.  I am a big sucker for scarves with contrast hems!
> 
> I posted this a while back, but here is the aqua colorway for comparison.




wow seriously. the whole colour combination and composition of this photo makes it so WOW. with your collection and photo skills you could put a book together already.


----------



## bubu123

My jaw dropped after I read part of your thread! Amazing collection! Stunning! I love the way you captured your H darlings!


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Went to see "Jingle Bells, Batman Smells" at the children's theater today.  Probably a bit over the top, but....



oh my goodness!!! fabulous red croc *lala28*!


----------



## costa

lala28 said:


> Title: After a night out with the gals


 
*Lala*, I love the color of your birkin. What is it?


----------



## lala28

Euridice said:


> I was just reading through this thread again (you really can't get tired of it!), and I spotted this mousseline....is this the Brides de Gala en Finesse mousseline shawl in sea blue with the design in black??? I was just told about this colorway and will be checking it out when I can get back to H in early December. Or maybe I am seeing things!!
> 
> If I am right about this, can you please point me to any other pics you might have posted of this shawl, Lala??


 
Yes, it is! I have Finesse in this cw and the one with an ivory background and multi colored pastel designs.  They look totally different from each other.  Let me see what pictures I can find here.


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:


> I love how you capture those moments, how you co-ordinate (I'm sure done effortlessly) your soie, cuir and bracelets. BTW, were there SIX crocs in your previous crikey croc post? lol.


 
  Ding, ding, ding! You have the winning answer!


----------



## lala28

TeddyLV said:


> They are very beautiful  What a nice collection!


 
Thanks, TeddyLV! 



KayuuKathey said:


> WHAT A COLLECTION indeed!


 
What is it they say? Rome wasn't built in a day 


lolakitten said:


>


 
Hi lolakitten,  right back atcha!  I see your collection has expanded from last year at this time? 



Nola said:


> What a huge and beautiful collection!! I especially love that Kelly Lakis of yours!


 
Nola, I had placed an order during rack for an all swift Kelly Lakis 32cm in tosca, but last week Paris contacted my store to say that tosca swift is being pulled from production due to quality issues... Sigh.  Well, whatever will be will be, right?



purplebirkins said:


> Lala, this tunic dress is spool gorgeous!! Were you able to find one in your size?  I told my sa about this and just got the call that they finally found one but it is in my usual size, not one size bigger as I had hoped, I hope it won.t be too fitted!  I was hoping to were it as a dress as well, please do share pics if you have of this dress.  Thanks dear.


 
purplebirkins, thanks! I found one in my size and can wear it as a tunic over fitted pants or if I'm feeling more daring, by itself as a dress.  The cattails belt is a bonus (when does H give us a freebie?) and can be worn with anyother outfit!



Heatherlite said:


> Found the scarf Thank you, dear Lala.


 
Wonderful news! Which colorway did you go for?



ms piggy said:


> How did I miss this post? And the gorgeous tunic?? I have the Ainu shawl in the same cw and I love it to death!!
> 
> We're twins on the Pysche 140 silk and cousins on the Jungle Love dress. Did you get the long Jungle Love cardigan too?
> 
> I wasn't expecting to buy any RTW this season but I was bowled over by this season's silk prints, such a sucker for them!


 
Hi ms piggy! I'm not usually a RTW person, but I really took a shine to this season's pairings.  I ended up with the dusty rose Jungle Love blouse and the goldenrod Jungle Love dress, but I didn't get the matching cardigan for the dress (I'd already spent more in Jungle Love than I had planned, especially since I bought the green cw in Jungle Love dip dye back in June!).  Psyche 140 silk was a nice surprise when I saw it IRL so I'm glad I kept an open mind 



Jadeite said:


> very glam!





Jadeite said:


> wow seriously. the whole colour combination and composition of this photo makes it so WOW. with your collection and photo skills you could put a book together already.


 
Aww, thanks, Jadeite.  It's all part of my plan to rotate my things so each gets equal face time!  Plus, several of my handbags have names and purse-nalities and get very jealous if one receives preferential treatment.



bubu123 said:


> My jaw dropped after I read part of your thread! Amazing collection! Stunning! I love the way you captured your H darlings!


 
Thank you, bubu123!


----------



## ms piggy

Don't you love the dusty rose colour of the Jungle Love? And I'm so envious you found the Ainou tunic as I have not seen it anywhere!


----------



## lala28

I wish H made patterned enamel bracelets in a 60 (or smaller) cm size so they would fit better for me.  Because the 65cm can fly off of my wrist if I make a large arm gesture, I don't buy as many patterned enamels as I would.  However, sometimes I am so drawn to a particular color or pattern that I can't help but buy it even with the sizing issue.  (P.S. I put a thin roll of heel tape inside the bangle which keeps it from flying off my wrist.)

This season I am particularly drawn to the color sature and aqua marine:














And, the color passe and poudre:









Therefore, I am now on an enamel bracelet buying ban, having done enough damage in this area.


----------



## lala28

ms piggy said:


> Don't you love the dusty rose colour of the Jungle Love? And I'm so envious you found the Ainou tunic as I have not seen it anywhere!


 
I love the color - it goes with chocolate brown, grey, taupe, fauve...!


----------



## ms piggy

You have excellent taste and style plus a very keen eye for colour *lala*!


----------



## fashionistaO

LOVE LOVE LOVE this tunic .. hope to find this to match the GM!!!

Enabled some lovely ladies on this print and Psyche 140 .. as well as myself


----------



## ms piggy

lala28 said:


> I love the color - it goes with chocolate brown, grey, taupe, fauve...!



Do you mean the dusty rose JL or the Ainou?  either way, I love both! And they go with cream/beige too!


----------



## TankerToad

fashionistaO said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this tunic .. hope to find this to match the GM!!!
> 
> Enabled some lovely ladies on this print and Psyche 140 .. as well as myself


Love this tunic too. Have not had a chance to try it on, but soon soon~
I heard Hermes was going to make a smaller enamel bangle size. I am waiting for that day!


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:
			
		

> Love this tunic too. Have not had a chance to try it on, but soon soon~
> I heard Hermes was going to make a smaller enamel bangle size. I am waiting for that day!



I heard the same thing too but I'm beginning to think it's an urban myth!


----------



## lucywife

I can't believe I missed this thread! I'm on page 25 and it's like a fairy tale, *lala28* you are a true collector with a FABULOUS taste, there are so many under the radar and vintage jems, I have no words...
Thank you for doing this!


----------



## fashionistaO

dear, you have fabulous taste!!



TankerToad said:


> Love this tunic too. Have not had a chance to try it on, but soon soon~
> I heard Hermes was going to make a smaller enamel bangle size. I am waiting for that day!


----------



## TankerToad

fashionistaO said:


> dear, you have fabulous taste!!


Back atcha, my dear!
Been too busy to post much but every day is an Hermes Day in some way.
Found a special Hermes treasure in Dublin~will wear tomorrow night in DC. Hope you are enjoying the season, as well.


----------



## Maedi

Oh, and I am wishing for a larger size enamel bangle. I have big hands and as a SA at Hermes observed I cannot collapse them as others can. So would love to be able to fit into one of those bangles.


----------



## fashionistaO

Thank you for your well wishes  wish everyone here the same.
My schedule has been sooo unpredictable of recent, but It's my favorite time of the year from Turkey-day onward and *on a mission to donning something H /365 days a year* 
Would love to see your attire for the DC event, I love DC for all it's political hustle and bustle .. haha .. will be there next week^





TankerToad said:


> Back atcha, my dear!
> *Been too busy to post much but every day is an Hermes Day in some way*.
> Found a special Hermes treasure in Dublin~will wear tomorrow night in DC. Hope you are enjoying the season, as well.


----------



## TankerToad

fashionistaO said:


> Thank you for your well wishes  wish everyone here the same.
> My schedule has been sooo unpredictable of recent, but It's my favorite time of the year from Turkey-day onward and *on a mission to donning something H /365 days a year*
> Would love to see your attire for the DC event, I love DC for all it's political hustle and bustle .. haha .. will be there next week^



Midnight blue silk taffeta gown with black beading at strapless top and huge matching taffeta wrap with my new black PHW evercalf KP-silver glitter CLs- just like Cinderella at the Ball-- is a BIG event-
lala - back to your garden - didn't mean to hijack your thread-
big wave!!!


----------



## Euridice

lala28 said:


> Yes, it is! I have Finesse in this cw and the one with an ivory background and multi colored pastel designs.  They look totally different from each other.  Let me see what pictures I can find here.



Oh wow! I never would have known that was the Finesse if I hadn't been pondering on what  it must look like. That would be great to see any pics you have, thanks!!

This is a design that just seems totally suited to being in a mousseline.


----------



## fashionistaO

oo-la-la 
Taffeta and BIG events go hand in hand  
You're a modern day Princess^

 lala for allowing girl chat




TankerToad said:


> Midnight blue silk taffeta gown with black beading at strapless top and huge matching taffeta wrap with my new black PHW evercalf KP-silver glitter CLs- just like Cinderella at the Ball-- is a BIG event-
> lala - back to your garden - didn't mean to hijack your thread-
> big wave!!!


----------



## Vertanis

This is how the current smallest bangle fits in my wrist! I would like it if H can accommodate for smaller wrists too...


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> This is one of my favorite scarves.  Everytime I pull it out of the drawer, I am always surprised at how pretty it is!  (It's like first love all over again.)
> 
> While playing around with this scarf, I decided to dress her up for a night out. OPI "I'm not really a waitress" nail polish, karo, red croc card holder, carved lacquer Chinese necklace, costume jewelry ring, Chanel "dragon" lipstick, Estee Lauder crystal compact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was too tired to leave my house so this is the photo I call, "The night on the town that never was".



Lala, I agree. I have this scarf in this colorway too and it is completely and utterly breathtaking. For some reason, the details on this scarf are unbelievable! It looks so beautiful with your lovely B and other goodies! I kick myself for not getting it in another CW. I pray they would make this pattern into a shawl but I doubt it....one can only hope....


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Ding, ding, ding! You have the winning answer!



Oh why, thank you Lala!  I'd like to think I can spot the number of crocs, always up for the challenge though I sure wish that there are none in Au Fil du Carre as I have not finished counting the monkeys lol. 

Your collection always mesmerise me. I agree, Hermes should also accommodate for smaller wrists and start producing smaller bangles. I must try out the method you recommended; sealing the bangle... hmmm... 

You must be a scarf collector too, any idea who to go to if you have runs on the scarves???


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:


> Oh why, thank you Lala!  I'd like to think I can spot the number of crocs, always up for the challenge though I sure wish that there are none in Au Fil du Carre as I have not finished counting the monkeys lol.
> 
> Your collection always mesmerise me. I agree, Hermes should also accommodate for smaller wrists and start producing smaller bangles. I must try out the method you recommended; sealing the bangle... hmmm...
> 
> You must be a scarf collector too, any idea who to go to if you have runs on the scarves???


 
Mai Tai just posted information on her blog about how this amazing shop was able to repair all the runs in her shawls/scarves! I'll flip through my emails and see if I can locate the name.  I do know that the shop she recommends is located in EU, however, I'd be willing to send mine overseas because 1) I have enough in my drawers to keep me busy, and 2) I'm not aware of anyone within the US that could do such a good job.


----------



## lala28

Today I took out the winter whites since it is, after all, December!

White epsom CDC GHW, White epsom XS Rivale GHW and poudre clic clac GHW, Au Mosaique in gris colorway and Graphite Croc KP PHW.  
(As you can see, I'm ok with mixing platinum and gold hardware together!)

Happy December 2nd!


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> Today I took out the winter whites since it is, after all, December!
> 
> White epsom CDC GHW, White epsom XS Rivale GHW and poudre clic clac GHW, Au Mosaique in gris colorway and Graphite Croc KP PHW.
> (As you can see, I'm ok with mixing platinum and gold hardware together!)
> 
> Happy December 2nd!


 Stunning Lala. I love the poudre clic clac too


----------



## lala28

I almost put my HAC away for the winter because white seems to feel like summer to me!

But, it actually is working well for me during the bright holiday season colors.


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Today I took out the winter whites since it is, after all, December!
> 
> White epsom CDC GHW, White epsom XS Rivale GHW and poudre clic clac GHW, Au Mosaique in gris colorway and Graphite Croc KP PHW.
> *(As you can see, I'm ok with mixing platinum and gold hardware together!)
> *
> Happy December 2nd!



me too...and drooling over your KP!


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> I almost put my HAC away for the winter because white seems to feel like summer to me!
> 
> But, it actually is working well for me during the bright holiday season colors.



white with ghw is stunning!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

thanks for showing us the Dec goodies!!!


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:


> Midnight blue silk taffeta gown with black beading at strapless top and huge matching taffeta wrap with my new black PHW evercalf KP-silver glitter CLs- just like Cinderella at the Ball-- is a BIG event-
> lala - back to your garden - didn't mean to hijack your thread-
> big wave!!!


 

It's not hijacking!  It's me living through your descriptions!


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:


> Oh why, thank you Lala!  I'd like to think I can spot the number of crocs, always up for the challenge though I sure wish that there are none in Au Fil du Carre as I have not finished counting the monkeys lol.
> 
> Your collection always mesmerise me. I agree, Hermes should also accommodate for smaller wrists and start producing smaller bangles. I must try out the method you recommended; sealing the bangle... hmmm...
> 
> You must be a scarf collector too, any idea who to go to if you have runs on the scarves???


 
Here is MT's blog where she raves about the wonderful seamstress magician who saved her favorite cashmere shawl:

http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/search/label/October

And then, here is the Chantal Roy's website:

http://www.rammendoinvisibile.com/english/aboutus.htm


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> I almost put my HAC away for the winter because white seems to feel like summer to me!
> 
> But, it actually is working well for me during the bright holiday season colors.


LOVE white in winter. Maybe even more than summer. White feels cool like snow and the white skys of winter. It makes the dark colors that one wears in winter seem more vibrant. Love the snowman charm my dear. Perfect on a white bag for winter.


----------



## fashionistaO

My new obsession is white white for winter .. *TT*, you described it perfectly!
Just purchase a reversible mongolian lamb gilet in white .. looks like the first fresh powder for the ski season 

*lala* .. 
your HAC needs to accompany you on a sleigh ride 
 the HAC pairing w/ the mosaic and snowman 
We are cousins on the mosaic design, I have the fringed scarf in this print!


----------



## VnSoie

Lala, stunning visit to the garden, as always.  What size do you wear in MaiTai's horn bracelets?  I'm trying to decide between XS and S, and thinking back to our discussion about the PM Clic Clacs vs. PM bangles.  TIA.


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Here is MT's blog where she raves about the wonderful seamstress magician who saved her favorite cashmere shawl:
> 
> http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/search/label/October
> 
> And then, here is the Chantal Roy's website:
> 
> http://www.rammendoinvisibile.com/english/aboutus.htm



 Thanks so much Lala! :urock: I totally feel the same too, shall send her away in January, after I acquire a second Au Fil du Carre... LOL. 

You should definitely wear your white epsom out, she's pretty too and must look splendid with Christmas just around the corner. 

I saw one of your amazing photos right at the top of MaiTai's blog!


----------



## lala28

VnSoie said:


> Lala, stunning visit to the garden, as always.  What size do you wear in MaiTai's horn bracelets?  I'm trying to decide between XS and S, and thinking back to our discussion about the PM Clic Clacs vs. PM bangles.  TIA.


 
I wear the XS size which fits very snugly.


----------



## lala28

Tata4Lala - 






Here's my most favorite MT Horn bracelet next to other ombre-ish accessories.


----------



## lala28

Here is a recent pairing of MT accessories - 2 horn bracelets (high contrast ecru and caramel honey), 1 mesh necklace (gunmetal color), 1 horn scarf ring (ebony).


----------



## VnSoie

Lovely photos!  How much fun you must have 'gardening'!  

Thank you, Lala, for the info on the bracelet size.  I think I should go with the Small, then.


----------



## lala28

I had forgotten how much I enjoy my zaba scarf! The tosca CDC goes well with its colors.


----------



## lanit

Zaba daba do *Lala*! Such a fabulous holiday photo! It's cashmere week on SOTD! Come join us with your fantastic H silks!


----------



## TankerToad

Hi lala~your garden still AMAZES~I have come with just a few weeds~as promised here is my dress and my little Dublin treasure. Clearly I need more accessories~sending you a big hug for the holidays.......


----------



## etoupebirkin

TT, You look BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> TT, You look BEAUTIFUL!!!!



Aww thanks, all the magic is in the bag.....ha!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TT you look just as good as that bag does!!!


----------



## mavsun

TankerToad said:


> Hi lala~your garden still AMAZES~I have come with just a few weeds~as promised here is my dress and my little Dublin treasure. Clearly I need more accessories~sending you a big hug for the holidays.......



OMG, TT, you are so gorgeous in that dress!


----------



## Heatherlite

TT, just stunning....as always


----------



## Maedi

TT - you are a stunning. What an amazing dress! The color is so mysterious. Gorgeous!


----------



## Vertanis

TankerToad said:


> Hi lala~your garden still AMAZES~I have come with just a few weeds~as promised here is my dress and my little Dublin treasure. Clearly I need more accessories~sending you a big hug for the holidays.......



TT you look gorgeous and I don't think that you're missing anything here. Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Jadeite

TankerToad said:


> Hi lala~your garden still AMAZES~I have come with just a few weeds~as promised here is my dress and my little Dublin treasure. Clearly I need more accessories~sending you a big hug for the holidays.......



Sexy and elegant all nicely put together.


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Today I took out the winter whites since it is, after all, December!
> 
> White epsom CDC GHW, White epsom XS Rivale GHW and poudre clic clac GHW, Au Mosaique in gris colorway and Graphite Croc KP PHW.
> (As you can see, I'm ok with mixing platinum and gold hardware together!)
> 
> Happy December 2nd!



I die! You really need to be putting that picture book together lala!


----------



## bornfree

*lala* - its always such a joy to visit your thread... your wonderful pics never fail to put a smile on my face. Thanks for taking the trouble to share with us your mind-blowing hermes collection


----------



## Accessorize*me

lala28 said:


> Tata4Lala -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my most favorite MT Horn bracelet next to other ombre-ish accessories.



OMG! OMG! OMG! I even adore your *Tata Birkin*! You have immaculate taste!


----------



## grella

Gorgeous look!


TankerToad said:


> Hi lala~your garden still AMAZES~I have come
> with just a few weeds~as promised here is my dress and my little Dublin treasure. Clearly I need more accessories~sending you a big hug for the holidays.......


----------



## Caramella-thing

lala28 said:


> I had forgotten how much I enjoy my zaba scarf! The tosca CDC goes well with its colors.



OMG, I would die for that scarf....I love Zabavushka...too bad it's impossible to buy it nowadays...


----------



## TankerToad

Caramella-thing said:


> OMG, I would die for that scarf....I love Zabavushka...too bad it's impossible to buy it nowadays...


They had one in Dublin last week~


----------



## Caramella-thing

TankerToad said:


> They had one in Dublin last week~



Really??? Oh wow! My DH just came back from Germany and Hamburg store called several other German stores to see if they had that scarf...who new Dublin did!..


----------



## palmbeachpink

sparklelisab said:


> OMG!  An accessory for an accessory.  I just called my sa and she has several Reve de Corail for me to choose from. Her favorite is the red, but I'm thinking I LOVE the blue.  This is quite a hefty little splurge for my first scarf!  I cannot afford any more H obsessions.  Gosh darn you Lala!!
> 
> I am sorry about your silver CDC, but you are right about the size my petite beauty!



i am looking for this scarf - can you PM me your store info? thanks!!


----------



## lvdreamer

*Lala*, your garden is absolutely amazing!!  I can only hope that my collection will ever look as droolworthy as yours is.

If you don't mind, could you tell me what size your Drag is?  And possibly post a modelling pic of the Drag?  I'm having some issues finding modelling pics of the Drag on the forum.  Thanks so much!


----------



## lala28

lanit said:
			
		

> Zaba daba do Lala! Such a fabulous holiday photo! It's cashmere week on SOTD! Come join us with your fantastic H silks!



Dear lanit, who, along with the other lovely scarfies, made a zaba lover out of me, this one's for you -


----------



## lala28

lvdreamer said:
			
		

> Lala, your garden is absolutely amazing!!  I can only hope that my collection will ever look as droolworthy as yours is.
> 
> If you don't mind, could you tell me what size your Drag is?  And possibly post a modelling pic of the Drag?  I'm having some issues finding modelling pics of the Drag on the forum.  Thanks so much!



Sure thing. It's a 30 cm drag. I'll take a modelling shot this evening!


----------



## lala28

palmbeachpink said:
			
		

> i am looking for this scarf - can you PM me your store info? thanks!!



Another idea is to ask a store SA to search  the scarf inventory to see what stores have this design in stock. HTH!


----------



## lala28

Caramella-thing said:
			
		

> Really??? Oh wow! My DH just came back from Germany and Hamburg store called several other German stores to see if they had that scarf...who new Dublin did!..



It's always about timing, isn't it? H inventory is so unpredictable! I remember once when I couldn't find a particular scarf in any store, I finally went ahead and paid a premium to a reseller just to have it. Then, a few months later, there were several that showed up at H which came by complete surprise.


----------



## lala28

Everything is so festive around this time of the year!  






So, thanks to a thoughtful RAOK buddy, my picotin now has a little bling bling!


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Dear lanit, who, along with the other lovely scarfies, made a zaba lover out of me, this one's for you -



I love the Zabavushka!!!! I regret not getting it, I saw it on our website about 5 months ago  

Is this a raisin box or tadelakt? Your ensembles are always so mesmerising, I get lost is your pictures! lol.


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Everything is so festive around this time of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, thanks to a thoughtful RAOK buddy, my picotin now has a little bling bling!



Goodness, love love this cw in the Mosaique design! The flamingo goes with the scarf and your other bracelets! So lovely Lala!!!

Do you have something in the autruche? I'd like to see some hehe! 

I think we can have a Christmas feast going through your extensive album of H collection!


----------



## lala28

lvdreamer said:


> *Lala*, your garden is absolutely amazing!!  I can only hope that my collection will ever look as droolworthy as yours is.
> 
> If you don't mind, could you tell me what size your Drag is?  And possibly post a modelling pic of the Drag?  I'm having some issues finding modelling pics of the Drag on the forum.  Thanks so much!


 
It's a 30 cm size - here is a picture of it worn over the shoulder.  And another picture of it worn in the crook of my arm.


----------



## lala28

Wanted to share with you one of my favorite scarves -- trophees de venise from 2001.  It is soft greys, etoupes, and sea foam blues and greens.  It goes quite well with the jumping boots.  (By the way, if your kelly boots give you blisters on the heels, wrap up the boot in a soft towel and then bang the part that rubs you the wrong way with a hammer to break in the leather stiffness.  Don't be gentle.)


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:


> I love the Zabavushka!!!! I regret not getting it, I saw it on our website about 5 months ago
> 
> Is this a raisin box or tadelakt? Your ensembles are always so mesmerising, I get lost is your pictures! lol.


 
Hi vertanis! Raisin box from 2002 .  :santawave:


----------



## Jadeite

lala...... i think your garden is fast becoming a fairytale land. everything is so dreamy.....


----------



## BalLVLover

lala28 said:


> Dear lanit, who, along with the other lovely scarfies, made a zaba lover out of me, this one's for you -



Love this scarf too Lala, I think it's the scarf that I use the most......Great pics as always.


----------



## mayr

great collection !!


----------



## lvdreamer

lala28 said:


> It's a 30 cm size - here is a picture of it worn over the shoulder. And another picture of it worn in the crook of my arm.


 
Thank you so much for posting these pics!!!  They are gorgeous and very helpful!!


----------



## Vertanis

*Lala*! One of my friends is recently in Japan for a holiday and she posted this up on facebook... I can't help but think that this reminds me so much of the Ex Libris en Kimonos!!! The one on the right especially!


----------



## grella

have a wonderful holiday season!



lala28 said:


> Everything is so festive around this time of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, thanks to a thoughtful RAOK buddy, my picotin now has a little bling bling!


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:
			
		

> Lala! One of my friends is recently in Japan for a holiday and she posted this up on facebook... I can't help but think that this reminds me so much of the Ex Libris en Kimonos!!! The one on the right especially!



Oh, you are so right! That's just amazing!


----------



## lala28

Well, I'm still on my holiday combos trip  and playing around with festive combinations from my drawers. Here's an old scarf of mine that seemed perfect for today.


----------



## margieb

OOOh LaLa LaLa!​


----------



## champagne_xoxo

your tri colour lizard is TDF!


----------



## ferocia_coutura

drool.. great collection lala...


----------



## lala28

champagne_xoxo said:


> your tri colour lizard is TDF!


 
Thanks, champagne_xoxo! I wish it were larger so I could get more use out it .  Nevertheless, it does fit my bearn wallet, keys, compact, lipstick, and tissue.


----------



## lala28

ferocia_coutura said:


> drool.. great collection lala...


 
Thank you!


----------



## lala28

The CHALLENGE:  A dear friend recently challenged me to find and model scarves that represent each day of the 12 Days of Christmas.  The catch is that I can only use scarves from my own personal collection.  So, having had a restful weekend, I have taken on her challenge!

Day 1:  The first day of Christmas my true love gave to me, a *partridge* in a pear tree -









Day 2:  On the second day of Christmas my true love sent to me two *turtle doves *-









Day 3:  On the third day of Christmas my true love gave to me three *french hens*









Day 4:  On the fourth day of Christmas my true love gave to me four *calling birds*


----------



## lala28

Day 5:  On the fifth day of Christmas my true love gave to me five *golden rings*









Day 6:  On the sixth day of Christmas my true love gave to me six *geese* a-laying









Day 7:  On the seventh day of Christmas my true love gave to me seven *swans *a-swimming









Day 8:  On the eighth day of Christmas my true love gave to me eight *maids *a-milking (Note:  maid is milking a goat, not a cow, but I think it still works with the song)


----------



## lolakitten

OMG Brilliant Lala!!!!! I am so enjoying this!!!


----------



## wantitneedit

^lala - you are simply divine!  This is fabulous!!!  btw, what brand/colour lippy are you wearing?


----------



## lala28

Day 9:  On the ninth day of Christmas my true love gave to me nine *ladies dancing*










Day 10:  On the tenth day of Christmas my true love gave to me ten *lords *a-leaping









Day 11:  On the eleventh day of Christmas my true love gave to me eleven *pipers piping*









Day 12:  On the twelfth day of Christmas my true love gave to me twelve *drummers *drumming









*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## ouija board

Fantastic!! I love your lipstick, too!


----------



## licencetocook

I love love love this, Lala! Thank you so much for making my day !


----------



## pond23

Your photos never fail to bring a smile to my face Lala!


----------



## mavsun

omg, Lala, you are such an inspiration!


----------



## coleigh

Love your H spin on the holiday classic.


----------



## Heatherlite

This is the most amazing ending to a wondrous year of beauty....LaLa, you have truly outdone yourself! Thank you!


----------



## Maedi

*lala* - I love the 12 days of Christmas. I bet this took a lot of time finding, thinking and then modeling. Thank you so much. Very fun, inspiring and cool!


----------



## lala28

Thank you!  I'm usually up for a challenge so I give the credit to a dear old friend who likes to enable me!


----------



## lala28

In keeping with the Christmas theme,






This is one of my favorite scarves because the color is so rich.  When I saw it in the preview books a couple of years ago, I thought to myself, "blah, a monotone silk", but when I saw it in real life, I was sold.  So much in fact that I bought the same scarf in blue!


----------



## lala28

I have a Christmas party on Saturday and haven't decided what to wear yet.  I put this ensemble together, but it was nixed by my DH who said it reminded him of a devil (red and black???).  Anyway, I don't necessarily agree with him, but now that he said it, the bloom is off the rose and I just can't look at it the same way for the party.


----------



## LQYB

Beautiful pictures lala! thank you so much! 
Go for the red! 
I am also having the Christmas party this weekend and I am going for green.
Wishing you all have a  wonderful holiday!


----------



## thyme

gorgeous pics *lala28* with the scarves...i wish you could teach me how to tie some of the styles! you look fantastic!


----------



## MaggyH

What a fantastic idea! You look gorgeous! Thank you so much for all of the lovely pictures dear Lala!


----------



## costa

Beautiful *Lala*!! Love all: the pictures, the scarfs, shoes AND bags!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## sushi queen

Beautiful, *Lala *- Your twelve days of Christmas are stunning!  Lovely idea - thanks!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love love all ur pics and awesome collection...tks for sharing


----------



## lanit

*Lala* the happiest scarf postings for the holidays....thank you so much for sharing your lovely self and silks!


----------



## Kallie Girl

WOW! Everything is simply fabulous!


----------



## Vertanis

Lala you're such an inspiration! Love the splash of colours and your lippy! The mosaique is such a spectacular piece!


----------



## shelleymuth

Clever, clever, clever!  The scarves and you are stunning!


----------



## lala28

ouija board said:
			
		

> Fantastic!! I love your lipstick, too!



It's my favorite lipstick - Chanel Dragon. Unfortunately it's been discontinued as a lipstick and lip liner .  For me, the lip shine gloss Dragon is just not the same.

Before it was discontinued, I tried to buy the tester samples at the Chanel counter but for some crazy reason (something about not being sanitary?!), they refused to sell it to me!


----------



## lala28

Adding to my mousseline obsession as of late,


----------



## lala28

Unfortunately, this GM looked better on my bag than me.  My H chaperone snapped it up for herself - maybe her saying it didn't suit me was a ploy to get it for herself?!


----------



## lisawhit

I love your thread lala


----------



## Shimmery

Loved your 12 Days of Christmas pics!  Thanks again for all the eye candy!


----------



## costa

Love your bags, you have a great taste and a gorgeous collection!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Adding to my mousseline obsession as of late,



can i just live in your Hermes garden? i would be a happy angel.


----------



## fashionistaO

_*lala* _.. that was sooo much fun 'seeing' the twelve days of christmas .. enjoy your holiday!!


----------



## fashionistanc

*lala*, I love the 12 days of Christmas theme! It makes me wonder if Hermes themselves would use it for an ad campaign...what a fantastic idea. Your scarves are all equally stunning!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Lala, your collection is beautiful, but the croc Lindy is 

Happy Holiday! artyhat:


----------



## Euridice

lala28 said:


> Adding to my mousseline obsession as of late,



Beautiful! This looks like the #4 cw shown on parismonami.com but I thought it was yellow, red, and blue----yours looks like it has orange instead of red? I am dying to see it irl.

Love, love ,love your twelve days of Christmas!!! Fantastic.


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you for the fun sharing of your twelve days of Christmas. What a joy!!


----------



## BagEssence

Ok, I officially took a day off work and went through these beautiful collection.  I love everything, the modelling pics are beautiful.  You have a beautiful smile.  
Would love to see your H hat collection and more modelling pics please!


----------



## **Chanel**

*Lala, *I really enjoyed your 12 days of Christmas! Your collection is so beautiful and I love how you everything mix and match. 
But this bag...oy...I would give a kidney for it, lol. I love it a lot . Just perfect!





And you got me tempted with your latest yellow/orange Mosaique mouss...thinking it would be a nice match with my Sanguine Birkin .
But that would be for next year as I totally reached my budget with X-Mas H. shopping this year :shame:.


----------



## glamourbag

You have the best thread. Thank you for sharing your 12 days of Christmas. Your red croc and loubies are pretty stellar too!!!!


----------



## Suzie

Lala, your collection is beyond amazing but being a red girl that croc is off the charts!!


----------



## CocoB

Hi Lala!
Just dropping in to see your fabulous growing garden. You never disappoint!
Hope you're well!


----------



## lolakitten

lala28 said:


> Adding to my mousseline obsession as of late,



STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

You are so creative!!!  The twelve days of Christmas was beyond amazing!!  I need some of your fertilizer *lala*!!  LOL.  Your collection continues to amaze me at every glance.  Happy holidays my dear!


----------



## tragi

32 Black Kelly with GHW

or 

32 SO BLACK KELLY


----------



## thimp

**Chanel** said:


> *Lala, *I really enjoyed your 12 days of Christmas! Your collection is so beautiful and I love how you everything mix and match.
> But this bag...oy...I would give a kidney for it, lol. I love it a lot . Just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you got me tempted with your latest yellow/orange Mosaique mouss...thinking it would be a nice match with my Sanguine Birkin .
> But that would be for next year as I totally reached my budget with X-Mas H. shopping this year :shame:.


lala- you have a beautiful H collection. This bag is such a stunner! May I ask the color of this gorgeous croc? What a beautiful red!


----------



## lala28

thimp said:
			
		

> lala- you have a beautiful H collection. This bag is such a stunner! May I ask the color of this gorgeous croc? What a beautiful red!



Lisse rouge h croc .  The lisse part makes it a soft raspberry instead of the burgundy/brown usually seen in other rouge h skins like box.


----------



## lala28

Thank you everyone! I'm always up for a design challenge!


----------



## good life

Lala, what a truely beautiful garden you have!!!! The garden of Eden, or Lala in your case. I want to become a gardener like you and grow my collection of big and small orange boxes. Congrats!!! You have terrific taste. Looking forward to see what blooms in the garden after Christmas.


----------



## saba

Lala, now I know what heaven would be like!


----------



## lala28

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Vertanis

Merry Christmas Lala! Love the merry red leathergoods! I think a nice royal blue dress would go with this combination of reds, how cute are those boots! Green would be nice but a little too much like a Santa's helper lol.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Merry Christmas *Lala!!*


----------



## glamourbag

Merry Christmas Lala! You have the greatest pictures! BTW which scarf is that in your latest posting today???? It looks gorgeous


----------



## Churva

lala28 said:


> Here's another way to see the color variations.  (I know I passed on the cotton candy colorway, which other one am I missing?)




Im in deep trouble.. I already have three colorways and now Im convinced I should get 
cw 07 and 03.   your collection is fabuloouuuussss!!!!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Merry Christmas!



Lala!, I want to be a plant in your luscious garden! 

Merry Xmas!


----------



## fashionistaO

*lala* ~ amazing reds!!

Merry Merry X'mas!!


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:


> Merry Christmas Lala! Love the merry red leathergoods! I think a nice royal blue dress would go with this combination of reds, how cute are those boots! Green would be nice but a little too much like a Santa's helper lol.


 


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Merry Christmas *Lala!!*


 


glamourbag said:


> Merry Christmas Lala! You have the greatest pictures! BTW which scarf is that in your latest posting today???? It looks gorgeous


 


Churva said:


> Im in deep trouble.. I already have three colorways and now Im convinced I should get
> cw 07 and 03.   your collection is fabuloouuuussss!!!!!  Thanks for sharing


 


Jadeite said:


> Lala!, I want to be a plant in your luscious garden!
> 
> Merry Xmas!


 


fashionistaO said:


> *lala* ~ amazing reds!!
> 
> Merry Merry X'mas!!


 
Thank you, dear ladies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I finally got around to go through all pages on this thread and may I just say lala you have a truly amazing collection! I am also a lover of colours and truly admire your reds, greens etc. and you take great pictures too! Each of your picture looks like a poster from high end fashion magazine! 

Anyway, thank you for taking the time to share your treasures with us! Hope you had a great Christmas and wish you a great 2012 to come!


----------



## lala28

It's been nice and cool lately, so I've been able to take out and wear my favorite shawls.  This one always makes me think of Christmas even though the design is not at all Christmas-y.  Voyages en etoffes with Rouge H/Ardoise chevre 35B-


----------



## sophieg

Gosh, Lala, you have such an amazing taste and eye for pictures. Your compositions are just so beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing it all with us


----------



## iamaka

Amazing garden! I do enjoy browsing your garden : ) Thanks for sharing your collection!!!


----------



## LQYB

lala28 said:


> It's been nice and cool lately, so I've been able to take out and wear my favorite shawls.  This one always makes me think of Christmas even though the design is not at all Christmas-y.  Voyages en etoffes with Rouge H/Ardoise chevre 35B-



What a beautiful combo!


----------



## lala28

This scarf is so well loved that it just seems to melt when draped.  I know there's a certain appeal to a BNIB scarf that has crisp folds, but if I dare say, the scarves that seem the most worn and buttery are the ones I go to first and most.


----------



## Roo Cambonne

*lala* you new bags and pairings are delicious! And those boots . . .


----------



## eagle1002us

Vertanis said:


> *Lala*! One of my friends is recently in Japan for a holiday and she posted this up on facebook... I can't help but think that this reminds me so much of the Ex Libris en Kimonos!!! The one on the right especially!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538976


 
*Vertanis*, love seeing that the EL en K is authentic, the real deal, with your lovely pix of Japanese ladies en kimono.

I sometimes see kimonos on display at antique shows and I will have to pay more attention to them.


----------



## lala28

In anticipation of New Year's eve...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lala28 said:


> View attachment 1552961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1552963
> 
> 
> In anticipation of New Year's eve...


 
OMG you got the seqin Pegase shawl?!?!   

DYING!! I need to come over and play in your closet ASAP!


----------



## lala28

I did...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lala28 said:


> I did...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1552978


 
Congrats!! It's such a special piece, please post more photos sometime so I can swoon. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## lala28

Tricolor lizzy mini Kelly and vert/bronze Brazil stole


----------



## citrus

Such a joy - thanks lala


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> In anticipation of New Year's eve...



Oh my! Love.


----------



## IFFAH

My store had a *Sequins Pegasus shawl* in grey which you modelled. This is even prettier in white! Happy New Year, lala28!


----------



## purist

Hi lala

Just went thru your whole thread in one sitting, such a stunning collection!
I tried the same shawl and it is the perfect piece for new years ..


----------



## memo

Lala, you have such a great eye for matching accessories.  I enjoy your posts so much, thanks for all the wonderful eye candy!


----------



## lala28

Thank you!

I feel like Cinderella going to the ball! Except in reality, my ball will consist of sparkling apple cider, three kids, my mom, the dog, and DH, and a Wii Dance 3 dance-off competition at home.

Cheers!


----------



## Juda

Happy New Year.
Gorgeous Collection and congrats on your last additions: bags, scarves...
Lala, you sold me on the Pegase.
I need little more enabling to pull the trigger, I have to be 100% sure since they are going transfer from another boutique.

May I ask why did you decide on the white and not the gray Pegase? is it color preference? Or because the white one is nicer?
From your photos I am only considering the white Pegase, it is breathtaking.
I would really appreciate if you can post more photos and some modelling shots.


----------



## lala28

At first I was partial to the grey bc it is more subtle than the white. Plus, I'm always worried about makeup and lipstick stains with white.  Both are equally pretty. In the end I decided that if I'm going to spend the money, I might as well go for the color that makes the sequins stand out the most!


----------



## Heatherlite

OMG, you enabled me once AGAIN, LaLa. The shawl is beyond one's fantasy. It will complement "our" ombre pieces beautifully, don't you think?


----------



## Vertanis

eagle1002us said:


> *Vertanis*, love seeing that the EL en K is authentic, the real deal, with your lovely pix of Japanese ladies en kimono.
> 
> I sometimes see kimonos on display at antique shows and I will have to pay more attention to them.



*Eagle*, I had to let you all know about it because I found it to be so identical! Glad you appreciate it  I see a few kimonos at vintage shops etc but nothing of this nature and they were always worn out. Happy New Year!


----------



## lala28

I think it shows how closely the artist pays attention to the real thing!


----------



## lala28

Juda said:
			
		

> Happy New Year.
> Gorgeous Collection and congrats on your last additions: bags, scarves...
> Lala, you sold me on the Pegase.
> I need little more enabling to pull the trigger, I have to be 100% sure since they are going transfer from another boutique.
> 
> May I ask why did you decide on the white and not the gray Pegase? is it color preference? Or because the white one is nicer?
> From your photos I am only considering the white Pegase, it is breathtaking.
> I would really appreciate if you can post more photos and some modelling shots.



Here's a better comparison -


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> View attachment 1552961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1552963
> 
> 
> In anticipation of New Year's eve...



Lala, I didn't realise you posted this! So you decided to go with the white (and also the grey?!!), excellent anticipation for the NY's! Kick it off with this beauty! (I must start a fund for this beauty! though I don't know if I'd like to knowthe RRP here). What an amazing piece! I'm sure you'll have a splendid 2012, filled with more surprises under the cotton-coloured parchment in orange boxes   Thanks for the comparison picture; you are such an enabler!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lala28 said:


> View attachment 1552024
> 
> 
> This scarf is so well loved that it just seems to melt when draped. I know there's a certain appeal to a BNIB scarf that has crisp folds, but if I dare say, the scarves that seem the most worn and buttery are the ones I go to first and most.


 
Holy smokes... May I ask u what color is that CDC???? Very unusual....


----------



## purseinsanity

lala28 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I feel like Cinderella going to the ball! Except in reality, my ball will consist of sparkling apple cider, three kids, my mom, the dog, and DH, and a Wii Dance 3 dance-off competition at home.
> 
> Cheers!



Sounds like the perfect New Year's to me!


----------



## purseinsanity

lala28 said:


> Here's a better comparison -
> 
> View attachment 1553924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1553925



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lala28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy smokes... May I ask u what color is that CDC???? Very unusual....



Gris vert gator


----------



## pierina2

Congratulations, *lala*, your Pegase is magnificent!  And of course loving the vert Brazil as well.


----------



## Euridice

LOVE your sequined shawl! Wonderful selection. Love your horn and gold pendant, too!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Here's a better comparison -
> 
> View attachment 1553924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1553925



Absolutely divine.


----------



## purist

I really am considering this Pegase
Added to my list and bumming it up to top must gift from DH:giggles:


----------



## fashionistaO

purist said:


> I really am considering this Pegase
> Added to my list and bumming it up to top must gift from DH:giggles:


----------



## purist

This thread is dangerous b/c:hnsnsn:

Love so many options on getting dressed for work =)



fashionistaO said:


>


----------



## textilegirl

Just finished.  Wow.  Thank you so much for all the gorgeous eye candy.  Wow.


----------



## lala28

I hope everyone is off to a great start in 2012!


----------



## taylorrz76

love it!


----------



## lala28

I love this new SS 2012 scarf! Goes with almost everything!


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> I love this new SS 2012 scarf! Goes with almost everything!


Lala, I love this thread and your posts....your scarf sure does look great!!!!! Lovely bracelets too!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lala28 said:


> I love this new SS 2012 scarf! Goes with almost everything!



Soooo beautiful *lala!!!* We will be scarf twins by Friday!! Thank you for the enabling as always!!


----------



## Maedi

*lala* - GORGEOUS! I love the cyclamen hem and the soft, subtle colors. It' is perfect for you! Thank you for posting.


----------



## lala28

I'm still liking this new design! Matches with ombré perfectly!


----------



## fendibbag

lala28 said:


> I'm still liking this new design! Matches with ombré perfectly!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LenaLenaLena

lala28 said:


> Here's a better comparison -
> 
> View attachment 1553924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1553925


 
Gorgeous stuff as always Lala!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lala28

My next, and last, Brazil stole for the SS 2012 season. This is colorway 01.


----------



## mlag724

lala28 said:


> My next, and last, Brazil stole for the SS 2012 season. This is colorway 01.


 Thank you *Lala *for sharing. Every piece is equally as beautiful and amazing. How do you store your scarves. I think that's where I'll begin with HI've become hooked after veiwing your beautiful pictures.


----------



## memo

lala28 said:


> I'm still liking this new design! Matches with ombré perfectly!



This combination is beyond stunning!  WOW!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

This is simply breathtaking LaLa. 



lala28 said:


> I'm still liking this new design! Matches with ombré perfectly!


----------



## chanel*liz

Wow just stopped by.. In love with all your recent pairings! Perfection as always


----------



## loves

love visiting your garden


----------



## aethra21

lala28 said:


> I hope everyone is off to a great start in 2012!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1557174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1557175


 
Lala this is a fantastic looking scarf...please please may I know the name and colorway please...!!!  I need to get this one!  

Your layout and pictures are just fantastic and make me want everything!!


----------



## lala28

aethra21 said:
			
		

> Lala this is a fantastic looking scarf...please please may I know the name and colorway please...!!!  I need to get this one!
> 
> Your layout and pictures are just fantastic and make me want everything!!



It's Tresors Retrouves in CW 05 from the SS 2012 season. I hope you decide to get it and then we will be scarf twins!


----------



## Heatherlite

The Tresors Retrouves in CW05 is just magnificent. I've worn it every day since I got it. Thank you again, OH ENABLING ONE


----------



## aethra21

Heatherlite said:


> The Tresors Retrouves in CW05 is just magnificent. I've worn it every day since I got it. Thank you again, OH ENABLING ONE


 
*Lala*, my SA is on the hunt for it now.  And yes I totally agree with *Heatherlite* you're the great oh enabling one


----------



## mp4

Oh my, the pegasus shawl is breathtaking!  I hope your lovely garden continues to grow in 2012!


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> I'm still liking this new design! Matches with ombré perfectly!



*lala*, This scarf is beautiful! I would love to be twins with you on this one. I love the pops of turquoise and purple against the taupe and white! (Love your ombre accessories as well.) Thank you so much for providing close up pics. I must run to H before this one sells out. (I think it is the prettiest colorway in this design, and my prediction would be that it will be a best seller.)


----------



## andee

I love everything.  For some reason I am having a brain freeze on the  name of this
scarf. Please tell me and also it would be great if you remember the colors or #.
You have a gorgeous collection. Takes my breath away.




lala28 said:


> I'm still liking this new design! Matches with ombré perfectly!


----------



## Heatherlite

Tresors Retrouves Colorway #5, Andee.


----------



## sparklelisab

Heatherlite said:


> Tresors Retrouves Colorway #5, Andee.


 
Hurray, my Tresirs Retrouves 05 just came today and now I believe I get to be triplets with you and Lala!  What could be better than that?  And I love HL how you have worn this lovely all week--I have had the same scarf on for two days and love her so much, she might go back on tomorrow!


----------



## Heatherlite

Lisa, it's impossible to resist the other Retrouves scarves...they are truly amazing. I'm hoping H makes them into shawls.


----------



## sparklelisab

Heatherlite said:


> Lisa, it's impossible to resist the other Retrouves scarves...they are truly amazing. I'm hoping H makes them into shawls.


Dear HL, I am really trying to exercise some restraint, you know, like you!:giggles:  My next color choice would be the green--you have that one too, don't you my enabler friend?

I see similarities in Retrouves and Reve de Corrail--do you have that one too?


----------



## mimi 123

Dear enabler, I got the Tresors Retrouves Colorway 5 which is absolutely gorgeous! Oh would love to get the red one as well. Thank you for all the modeling pics.


----------



## lala28

Heatherlite said:


> The Tresors Retrouves in CW05 is just magnificent. I've worn it every day since I got it. Thank you again, OH ENABLING ONE


 
*Heatherlite*, Happy to assist!



aethra21 said:


> *Lala*, my SA is on the hunt for it now. And yes I totally agree with *Heatherlite* you're the great oh enabling one


 
*aethra21*, It's not that difficult to do so! Lol!



mp4 said:


> Oh my, the pegasus shawl is breathtaking! I hope your lovely garden continues to grow in 2012!


 
*mp4*, thank you! 



Ladybaga said:


> *lala*, This scarf is beautiful! I would love to be twins with you on this one. I love the pops of turquoise and purple against the taupe and white! (Love your ombre accessories as well.) Thank you so much for providing close up pics. I must run to H before this one sells out. (I think it is the prettiest colorway in this design, and my prediction would be that it will be a best seller.)


 
*Ladybaga*, I saw another colorway recently that I think is just as pretty! I'll try to take and post pictures, if I can  



andee said:


> I love everything. For some reason I am having a brain freeze on the name of this
> scarf. Please tell me and also it would be great if you remember the colors or #.
> You have a gorgeous collection. Takes my breath away.


 
*andee*, did you decide on one too?



sparklelisab said:


> Hurray, my Tresirs Retrouves 05 just came today and now I believe I get to be triplets with you and Lala! What could be better than that? And I love HL how you have worn this lovely all week--I have had the same scarf on for two days and love her so much, she might go back on tomorrow!





sparklelisab said:


> Dear HL, I am really trying to exercise some restraint, you know, like you!:giggles: My next color choice would be the green--you have that one too, don't you my enabler friend? I see similarities in Retrouves and Reve de Corrail--do you have that one too?


 
*lisab*, It would be great if we were all together and wearing the same scarf! That would be a fantastic family photo!



mimi 123 said:


> Dear enabler, I got the Tresors Retrouves Colorway 5 which is absolutely gorgeous! Oh would love to get the red one as well. Thank you for all the modeling pics.


 
*mimi*, congratulations! You'd definitely be in the family photo as well!


----------



## lala28

mlag724 said:


> Thank you *Lala *for sharing. Every piece is equally as beautiful and amazing. How do you store your scarves. I think that's where I'll begin with HI've become hooked after veiwing your beautiful pictures.


 
*mlag724, *I store my scarves in drawers, folded like they are in the stores and stacked adjacent to each other like they are in the stores as well.  I keep them organized by color.  I keep my GM shawls on hangers, folded like they are on the racks in the stores.  I need to see my scarves/shawls in order to get the most wear out of them!


----------



## lala28

Going green!


----------



## thyme

love the origami lala!!! and your stunning tri-color kelly and your stack!!! gorgeous!!


----------



## sparklelisab

Lala, OMG!!!  Green lizard!!  When did you get her?  Tell us about this emerald beauty!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

:greengrin: Leapin lizards! I'm green with envy


----------



## Ladybaga

*lala,* Thank you so much for telling me about other colorways of Tresors Retrouves.
This pattern is so beautiful and classic! I have been loving the 05 colorway so much because I just discovered that it matches my wide enamel that I bought two or three years ago! Never knew what the pattern on the bracelet was called until I saw your post! Thank you again for all that you do!!!!(I hope it is ok if I posted my pic of the bracelet on your thread.) I would love to see other colorways, so your lovely pictures are always a joy to see!


----------



## toiletduck

oh WOW! That pic of all your green lizzies together is STUNNING! Also, your entire collection is gorgeous.. I love the variety in colours and leathers!


----------



## lala28

chincac said:
			
		

> love the origami lala!!! and your stunning tri-color kelly and your stack!!! gorgeous!!



Thanks, chincac! DD and I made a diorama using scarf boxes and the origami inserts from the H new year's card over her winter break.  Not exactly sure what to do with the diorama now ... Lol!


----------



## lala28

sparklelisab said:
			
		

> Lala, OMG!!!  Green lizard!!  When did you get her?  Tell us about this emerald beauty!!



Not new .  I bought the "matching" chain d'ancre lizzy bangle from sluxury a few months ago to match.  And then lizzy mini Kelly just returned home from a nice spa visit in Paris for a little reconditioning so I brought them out together to celebrate!


----------



## lala28

Ladybaga said:
			
		

> lala, Thank you so much for telling me about other colorways of Tresors Retrouves.
> This pattern is so beautiful and classic! I have been loving the 05 colorway so much because I just discovered that it matches my wide enamel that I bought two or three years ago! Never knew what the pattern on the bracelet was called until I saw your post! Thank you again for all that you do!!!!(I hope it is ok if I posted my pic of the bracelet on your thread.) I would love to see other colorways, so your lovely pictures are always a joy to see!



Beautiful bracelet! Discovering its name is like uncovering treasure! I just love when stars align!


----------



## lala28

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> :greengrin: Leapin lizards! I'm green with envy



Lol!


----------



## lala28

toiletduck said:
			
		

> oh WOW! That pic of all your green lizzies together is STUNNING! Also, your entire collection is gorgeous.. I love the variety in colours and leathers!



Thank you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Your recent purchases are stunning. That green suite takes my breath away!!!!

You have an amazing collection of Hermes.


----------



## lala28

Point d'Orgue scarf in CW 01 Aubergine / Rose / Prune

(I love the pink hems!)





Pictured with cyclamen chevre mysore ominaitou, iris Evelyne coin purse, and etain GHW rivale and extra wide bronze GHW clic clac.


----------



## lala28

L'ombrelle Magique and Point d'Orgue side by side.  I think you can tell that they share the same designer artist!


----------



## phiphi

lala - i've just died and gone to heaven. you have such a stunning collection. and you have impeccable taste!!


----------



## lala28

I really wanted something in etain with gold hardware and was happy to find a rivale that fit the bill!


----------



## Shimmery

Another great pic.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lala28

Meet Ms BE!


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Meet Ms BE!



lala, This is SPECTACULAR!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maedi

*lala* - may I ask which c/w you were referring to when you said it is as beautiful as 05 in TR?
05 disappeared from the H.com site over night  I thought the green one was nice but it's so hard to make out when only looking at H.com
Thank you in advance.


----------



## chanel*liz

lala28 said:


> Meet Ms BE!


 

STUNNING!! Color is so bright and vibrant!!


----------



## carlinha

lala28 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I feel like Cinderella going to the ball! Except in reality, m*y ball will consist of sparkling apple cider, three kids, my mom, the dog, and DH, and a Wii Dance 3 dance-off competition at home.*
> 
> Cheers!



this cracked me up!!!  

you're probably the most fashionable lady dressed in your sequins pegasus scarf playing Wii!!!!

seriously though, i just enjoy going through your thread so much, not just for the eye candy, but for your positive and wonderful creative energy.  you are a lovely person, inside and out.  and i LOVED your 12 days of christmas!  you wear your scarves so well and so creatively!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> I really wanted something in etain with gold hardware and was happy to find a rivale that fit the bill!



WOW. never fail to amaze me.


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> Meet Ms BE!


 Beautiful BE and pairings!!!


----------



## lala28

Today's experiment with color...

Turandot scarf, Gris fonce gator CDC, gris fonce lizzy, nauticus sterling silver cuff, horn and gold dipped necklace, bleu electrique Bolide "35" PHW:









and, Mai Tai grey fox fur collar, zaba scarf, Cachemire enamel bangles, braise gator Kelly Dog, bleu electrique Bolide "35" PHW:


----------



## lala28

etoupebirkin said:


> Your recent purchases are stunning. That green suite takes my breath away!!!!  You have an amazing collection of Hermes.


 
Dear *EB*, right back at ya!



phiphi said:


> lala - i've just died and gone to heaven. you have such a stunning collection. and you have impeccable taste!!


 
*phiphi*, thank you! 



Shimmery said:


> Another great pic. Thanks for sharing!


 
*Shimmery*, 



Ladybaga said:


> lala, This is SPECTACULAR! Thanks for sharing!


 
*Ladybaga*, Do you think you'll pick up the matching scarf to your bracelet? 



chanel*liz said:


> STUNNING!! Color is so bright and vibrant!!


 
*chanel*liz*, It is a happy color, isn't it?  



carlinha said:


> this cracked me up!!!
> you're probably the most fashionable lady dressed in your sequins pegasus scarf playing Wii!!!!  seriously though, i just enjoy going through your thread so much, not just for the eye candy, but for your positive and wonderful creative energy. you are a lovely person, inside and out. and i LOVED your 12 days of christmas! you wear your scarves so well and so creatively!


*carlinha*, You are too sweet! 



Jadeite said:


> WOW. never fail to amaze me.


 
*Jadeite*, Means a lot coming from you 



glamourbag said:


> Beautiful BE and pairings!!!


 
*glamourbag*, Much appreciated, dear!


----------



## lala28

Maedi said:


> *lala* - may I ask which c/w you were referring to when you said it is as beautiful as 05 in TR? 05 disappeared from the H.com site over night  I thought the green one was nice but it's so hard to make out when only looking at H.com Thank you in advance.


 
Hi *Maedi*, Here is CW 05, does this help?  Marron Glace / Vanilla / Violine


----------



## Ladybaga

HI *lala*
I went by H today and didn't see the 05 colorway, but they will let me know when it comes in.  Had so much fun today as they were unloading gorgeous silks and cashmeres. (Got me something "golden" but it isn't a retreiver.)


----------



## minismurf04

lala28 said:


> At first I was partial to the grey bc it is more subtle than the white. Plus, I'm always worried about makeup and lipstick stains with white.  Both are equally pretty. In the end I decided that if I'm going to spend the money, I might as well go for the color that makes the sequins stand out the most!



I think the white is TDF!  If you don't mind me asking, how much is it?  If I'm not so clumsy, I'd put this at the top of my list!  (Forget about the gm shawl that I was hoping to get this winter...warmth is overrated these days!)


----------



## Maedi

lala28 said:


> Hi *Maedi*, Here is CW 05, does this help?  Marron Glace / Vanilla / Violine



Thank you, lala. I thought you were referring to yet another c/w of TR. This surely is beautiful. Your pictures are always so inspiring and bright. Love your Bolide in BE - how cool is that bag!


----------



## lala28

Maedi said:
			
		

> Thank you, lala. I thought you were referring to yet another c/w of TR. This surely is beautiful. Your pictures are always so inspiring and bright. Love your Bolide in BE - how cool is that bag!



I did see another colorway , I will try to take a photo and post!


----------



## costa

Lala, your collection is just amazing!!


----------



## pjlatte

Oh *Lala*... Your BE is gorgeous!!!

Meet Ms BE![/QUOTE]


----------



## lala28

*Maedi*, Here is Tresors in colorway 04 Rouge/Rubis/Violet -







I love the rich colors and the white contrast hem.


----------



## lala28

costa said:


> Lala, your collection is just amazing!!


 


pjlatte said:


> Oh *Lala*... Your BE is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Meet Ms BE!


[/QUOTE]

Thank you! Big hugs to you both!


----------



## lala28

Eclat Lindy 34 (Marron d'Inde and Rouge H) with Kimono ex Libris GM shawl in cw06 Vert/Turquoise/Rouge






Eclat Lindy with Point d'Orgue scarf in cw 01





Eclat Lindy with Robinson Chic scarf cw06 Blank/Rouge/Bleu





Eclat Lindy with CSMC in cw13 Bleu Glacier/Sepia/Turquioise


----------



## lala28

Geometrie Cretoise scarf in cw 10 Violet/Anthracite/Vert


----------



## lala28

One more bleu electrique -

Paired with Sellier Hermes jacquard scarf in cw 10 (Dore), white epsom CDC, white epsom rivale and Grand Fonds enamel bangle.


----------



## plumtree

The lindy éclat is beautiful! And everything else! This is bad: I feel an urge to get the Tresors coming on....


----------



## TankerToad

Is the Lindy a new flower in your garden? I did not even know they made the Lindy in an eclat. How ideal it looks with your silks~Bravo! Love this classsy combo~


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:
			
		

> Is the Lindy a new flower in your garden? I did not even know they made the Lindy in an eclat. How ideal it looks with your silks~Bravo! Love this classsy combo~



To be honest, you were my lucky charm. 

The éclat lindy comes in:

Etain with indigo 
Rouge casique with Rose Jaipur
Orange with moutard
And then some neutral on neutral color combination with one of the neutral colors being a new color ... I may be forgetting one or two other combos.


----------



## sparklelisab

lala28 said:


> Meet Ms BE!


 
 Your bolide is incredible Lala--what scarf in underneath? My gasp took the life out of me!!!


----------



## bfly

lala28 said:
			
		

> Meet Ms BE!



So loveeee all Hermes in BE. Great pics Lala. Always enjoy seeing your thread with great pics.


----------



## lala28

sparklelisab said:
			
		

> Your bolide is incredible Lala--what scarf in underneath? My gasp took the life out of me!!!



Hi lisab!

The first scarf is Ex Libris en Camouflage and the second scarf is Les Domes Celestes.  I think they are from 2009/2010-ish.


----------



## Everstar

Great collection lala!  Love them all!


----------



## Chrisy

Everything is gorgeous as usual.  Especially love the ExLibris shawl.  Can we see some modeling pic pretty please?


----------



## Maedi

Thank you so much,* lala*. Your pictures are a wonderful reference and library to me since I live too far from a boutique to check out scarves regularly. How do you like the ACSMC in the bleu/sepia?


----------



## lala28

Chrisy said:
			
		

> Everything is gorgeous as usual.  Especially love the ExLibris shawl.  Can we see some modeling pic pretty please?



Modeling Kimono cw 06:


----------



## lala28

Éclat lindy with two favorites-

Les Cles in Brun/Rouge


----------



## lala28

And Coupons:


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you for the EL en Kimono modeling pic, *lala*. The shawl is busy yet still elegantly beautiful. Am looking forward to seeing more cw. 

The marron d'inde (love this shade of brown)/RH eclat lindy is one of my fav combo. Would love to see action pic if you can.


----------



## IFFAH

*Lala*, you have made Marron D'Inde highly covetable again. Nice addition to your garden. I like Marron D'Inde and in Marron D'Inde lindy gator, it's understated beauty.


----------



## Chrisy

lala28 said:


> Modeling Kimono cw 06:


 
Lala, you are the greatest.  You look great with it on.  Thanks for the modeling picture.


----------



## xquisite

lala28 said:


> Modeling Kimono cw 06:



And it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Maedi

*lala* - thank you for the modeling pictures. What a great scarf and what a gorgeous Lindy. Does Eclat Lindy refer to the duo colored leathers?


----------



## lala28

ms piggy said:


> Thank you for the EL en Kimono modeling pic, *lala*. The shawl is busy yet still elegantly beautiful. Am looking forward to seeing more cw.
> 
> The marron d'inde (love this shade of brown)/RH eclat lindy is one of my fav combo. Would love to see action pic if you can.


 
Hi *ms piggy*! This isn't the greatest shot because it's indoors, but here is Ms. Ginger Lindy out and about!


----------



## lala28

Maedi said:


> *lala* - thank you for the modeling pictures. What a great scarf and what a gorgeous Lindy. Does Eclat Lindy refer to the duo colored leathers?


 
Hi *Maedi*, Eclat means two colors (not the same as a bi-color lindy) that are pre-determined by Hermes where one color is exclusively on the outside and the other color is inside the bag, the underside of the shoulder strap, the underside of the two "flipper" pulls; the stitching on the outside of the bag is also in the same color as the inside lining. The handles are the same color as the exterior. 

The handles of a bi-color lindy, on the other hand, are different from the exterior color and match the color of the inside lining. Here is a picture of a bi-color lindy in ebene and cafe. The colors are similar in shade so the contrast is very subtle, but if you look closely, you can see the difference.  (P.S.  The biscuit lindy sitting next to the bi-color lindy is mine, but the bi-color lindy now belongs to a friend.)






versus the eclat:


----------



## lala28

IFFAH said:


> *Lala*, you have made Marron D'Inde highly covetable again. Nice addition to your garden. I like Marron D'Inde and in Marron D'Inde lindy gator, it's understated beauty.


 
I know what you mean; I was considering Marron D'Inde in souple croc with gold hardware....






as well as Marron d'Inde in souple croc with silver hardware....






but my pelouse croc lindy (his name is "Chester") was jealous and insisted on being the only croc child in my lindy family.






Before my pelouse croc lindy, I was considering a bougainvillea croc Lindy with PHW....






and a mykonos croc lindy....






but ended up bringing home *Chester*, whom I simply adore!


----------



## IFFAH

^*lala28*, you're killing me with all the Lindy Gator pics. Pelouse is still the best and it's a unique color in a Lindy. I'd have picked her as well in Lindy. 

I came across Marron d'Inde Gator Lindy while out shopping and saw on a beautiful owner. It was love at first sight. I never thought how understated in a gator it could be. At that time, Gator Lindys in other colors were not out yet, there were few options. Today, there're variety of colors to choose from and it's great. This is one bad thing I love-hate about Hermes. When we picked something, another better color is introduced in the design, next season, lol. Thank you once again, *lala28*.


----------



## TankerToad

lala
Love your Lindy and you and DiamondS have enabled and inspired me on this considering an exotic Lindy. Something so lux about croc/gator in the Lindy bag, which is a casual bag. Understated but decadent at the same time.
Here is DiamondS with hers.


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:
			
		

> lala
> Love your Lindy and you and DiamondS have enabled and inspired me on this considering an exotic Lindy. Something so lux about croc/gator in the Lindy bag, which is a casual bag. Understated but decadent at the same time.
> Here is DiamondS with hers.



Congratulations! I love the softness of the souple croc used to make the lindy. It feels like butter


----------



## lala28

As requested, here are more pictures of the éclat Lindy-

Here is a close up of the Rouge H stitching on the Marron d'Inde exterior.




Here are photos taken indoors with natural (indirect) lighting-


----------



## lovely64

lala28 said:


> Modeling Kimono cw 06:


 Thanks for these modelling pictures of the Kimono GM! It looks great, and I cannot wait to see what my store has.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LALA....love the lindy.... enjoy!!


----------



## lala28

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## ms piggy

Happy CNY, *lala*. May the Year of Dragon brings you abundance of blessings and your garden continuous blossoms!


----------



## IFFAH

HAPPY CNY to you, lala28! May the New Year brings more Hermes to you and a growing Garden.

On a side note, Zoe Tay, a local actress is wearing H Spring 12 dress w/Noir CDC ghw right now on CNY concert. Pretty! Not sure how to capture on-screen TV pic.


----------



## lala28

Thanks, mspiggy and IFFAH!

Chester, my lindy, dressed up for CNY!


----------



## thyme

happy chinese new year *lala*!!! hope your garden grows even bigger and better this year and please keep on sharing your very artistic pics!!


----------



## amberle

Happy CNY lala!May this year brings to you everything you wish!


----------



## Maedi

*lala* - Chester is so beautiful. Such a happy green! Thank you for the explanation of eclat and for the detail shots. Marron d'Inde is amazing! I want to touch it - it looks like a creamy, peachy brown.
Happy Chinese new year!


----------



## plumtree

*Lala*, gong xi fa cai and may the Year of the Dragon bring you prosperity and lots of good things!


----------



## Shimmery

Happy CNY, *Lala*!  May your beautiful H garden grow and prosper and thank you for sharing your wonderful pics!  Please keep them coming!


----------



## Vertanis

Lala happy new year to you too!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*lala*- Kung Hei Fat Choy (that means congrats on your new fortune in Chinese) !! That's what we say on New Year's day to everyone.  Happy New Year and what a beautiful picture you posted with the green Croc Lindy.  I want one of those Lion dance heads !! It matches you bag beautifully.  More importantly, some day I hope I can get one of the croc H bags too.






May good health and fortune come to you in the Year of the Dragon !!


----------



## bfly

Gong Xi Fa Cai Lala. May all your wishes come true.


----------



## Everstar

lala28 said:


> Eclat Lindy 34 (Marron d'Inde and Rouge H) with Kimono ex Libris GM shawl in cw06 Vert/Turquoise/Rouge
> 
> Eclat Lindy with Point d'Orgue scarf in cw 01
> 
> Eclat Lindy with Robinson Chic scarf cw06 Blank/Rouge/Bleu
> 
> Eclat Lindy with CSMC in cw13 Bleu Glacier/Sepia/Turquioise


 
Happy Chinese New Year lala!  I visited your garden a week ago (Jan.17) and was speechless about all you stunning goodies!  I can't believe that three days later on Jan. 20 I got the same eclat Lindy, except in 30!!!  It's my first Lindy and I love it more and move every day!  Thank you for showing us such a wonderful collection!  Keep going!


----------



## lala28

chincac said:
			
		

> happy chinese new year lala!!! hope your garden grows even bigger and better this year and please keep on sharing your very artistic pics!!



Thank you! I will do my best to plant new seeds 




			
				amberle said:
			
		

> Happy CNY lala!May this year brings to you everything you wish!



And amberle, to you as well!





			
				Maedi said:
			
		

> lala - Chester is so beautiful. Such a happy green! Thank you for the explanation of eclat and for the detail shots. Marron d'Inde is amazing! I want to touch it - it looks like a creamy, peachy brown.
> Happy Chinese new year!



Thank you, Maedi! Chester had become a little pet to me.  His "belly" is so soft and he likes belly rubs!




			
				plumtree said:
			
		

> Lala, gong xi fa cai and may the Year of the Dragon bring you prosperity and lots of good things!



Dear plumtree, may this new year bring lots of health, happiness, and some H goodies to us all!




			
				Shimmery said:
			
		

> Happy CNY, Lala!  May your beautiful H garden grow and prosper and thank you for sharing your wonderful pics!  Please keep them coming!



Shimmery, thank you! I will do my best!




			
				Vertanis said:
			
		

> Lala happy new year to you too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Hi Vertanis, May this year be a great vert anis year!




			
				chkpfbeliever said:
			
		

> lala- Kung Hei Fat Choy (that means congrats on your new fortune in Chinese) !! That's what we say on New Year's day to everyone.  Happy New Year and what a beautiful picture you posted with the green Croc Lindy.  I want one of those Lion dance heads !! It matches you bag beautifully.  More importantly, some day I hope I can get one of the croc H bags too.
> 
> May good health and fortune come to you in the Year of the Dragon !!



Chkpfbeliever, Kung hee fat choy to you! (I have no idea why my family spells "hee" instead of "hei" - must be because they were country folk! Lol!)

When my DD and DS were little, they would take the lion dance head to school and teach their classmates about CNY. Now they are older and roll their eyes and look mortified when I bring it out each year!




			
				bfly said:
			
		

> Gong Xi Fa Cai Lala. May all your wishes come true.



bfly, may your wishes come true this year as well!




			
				Everstar said:
			
		

> Happy Chinese New Year lala!  I visited your garden a week ago (Jan.17) and was speechless about all you stunning goodies!  I can't believe that three days later on Jan. 20 I got the same eclat Lindy, except in 30!!!  It's my first Lindy and I love it more and move every day!  Thank you for showing us such a wonderful collection!  Keep going!



Everstar, congratulations on your lindy! We are twins! Hurray!


----------



## lala28

Rouge H and Ardoise chèvre Mysore Birkin 35 with Geometrie scarf, before dawn







And then after dawn,


----------



## BalLVLover

Beautiful.....and I love the hippo charm. Good to see you yesterday!


----------



## lala28

BalLVLover said:
			
		

> Beautiful.....and I love the hippo charm. Good to see you yesterday!




Happy happy Bday! I hope you are still celebrating!


----------



## Ladybaga

Love this latest pairing, *lala*! The rich jewel-toned colors in the scarf are gorgeous with this B.

Happy Belated Birthday, *BalLVLover*


----------



## BalLVLover

Thanks Lala & Ladybaga, it was a great birthday!


----------



## lala28

Ladybaga said:
			
		

> Love this latest pairing, lala! The rich jewel-toned colors in the scarf are gorgeous with this B.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday, BalLVLover



Thanks, Ladybaga!  Congratulations on your gorgeous B!


----------



## lala28

I've noticed that lime swift is extremely difficult to photograph well. Perhaps the color is so bright that it blinds the camera lens!

Pucci jacket, lime swift catenina, CL spikes pumps, black lizard Ano, black shiny alligator Berenice bracelet, and black shiny alligator Astral bracelet.


----------



## Suzie

lala28 said:


> I've noticed that lime swift is extremely difficult to photograph well. Perhaps the color is so bright that it blinds the camera lens!
> 
> Pucci jacket, lime swift catenina, CL spikes pumps, black lizard Ano, black shiny alligator Berenice bracelet, and black shiny alligator Astral bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 1579375


 
I love everything about this photo. I LOVE Pucci too, fab jacket and your CL's are amazing, I have the flats.


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Thanks, Ladybaga!  Congratulations on your gorgeous B!



Thank you, *lala*!


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> I've noticed that lime swift is extremely difficult to photograph well. Perhaps the color is so bright that it blinds the camera lens!
> 
> Pucci jacket, lime swift catenina, CL spikes pumps, black lizard Ano, black shiny alligator Berenice bracelet, and black shiny alligator Astral bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 1579375



EVERYTHING about this is spectacular! What a great way to start my day!!! Beautiful,*lala*!


----------



## lala28

And,

Robinson Chic scarf in white, Rouge H/Rouge VIF/Naturel box 32 Kelly (1966), Extra-wide Bronze Clic bracelet GHW, Kara Ross snakeskin and gold bracelet, etain Rivale bracelet GHW, Kara Ross snakeskin and gold twist necklace.


----------



## Love Of My Life

enjoy


----------



## lala28

hotshot said:
			
		

> enjoy



Thanks, hotshot!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

lala28 said:


> Rouge H and Ardoise chèvre Mysore Birkin 35 with Geometrie scarf, before dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after dawn,


What a really beautiful and lovely collection!  Wear all those goodies well!


----------



## lala28

My favorite shawl of the season:  Kimono ex Libris, with vert cru gulliver 32 Kelly, CL "crocodile" pumps, green lizard CDC, green lizard chain d'ancre bracelet, Kara Ross hot pink snakeskin and gold cuff, and panda leather charm and shooting star cadena.











Vert cru gulliver 32 Kelly, iris evelyne coin purse, kiwi perfume spray, orange lemon portfeuil, soleil calvi, rose shocking karo, vert emeraulde alligator bearn wallet, Graphic Image croc day planner and saphir blue croc notebook.


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> My favorite shawl of the season:  Kimono ex Libris, with vert cru gulliver 32 Kelly, CL "crocodile" pumps, green lizard CDC, green lizard chain d'ancre bracelet, Kara Ross hot pink snakeskin and gold cuff, and panda leather charm and shooting star cadena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vert cru gulliver 32 Kelly, iris evelyne coin purse, kiwi perfume spray, orange lemon portfeuil, soleil calvi, rose shocking karo, vert emeraulde alligator bearn wallet, Graphic Image croc day planner and saphir blue croc notebook.



oh gosh..if i am only allowed to play in your garden *lala!*! the vert cru kelly is AMAZING!!


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:
			
		

> And,
> 
> Robinson Chic scarf in white, Rouge H/Rouge VIF/Naturel box 32 Kelly (1966), Extra-wide Bronze Clic bracelet GHW, Kara Ross snakeskin and gold bracelet, etain Rivale bracelet GHW, Kara Ross snakeskin and gold twist necklace.



The dragon charm is too cute!!!!! Such a beautiful Kelly, aged as its best. Too beautiful Lala! I didn't think too fondly of the Robinson soie but thank you for enabling  I'm won by the one eighth of the mosaique! 

Also thanks for enabling the Mosaique in mousseline, I snatched one in azur!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## purseinsanity

Goodness gracious.  Your garden grows by the minute.  You have better stock than any of my stores!  

You have amazing taste and a real eye for pairings!


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:
			
		

> My favorite shawl of the season:  Kimono ex Libris, with vert cru gulliver 32 Kelly, CL "crocodile" pumps, green lizard CDC, green lizard chain d'ancre bracelet, Kara Ross hot pink snakeskin and gold cuff, and panda leather charm and shooting star cadena.
> 
> Vert cru gulliver 32 Kelly, iris evelyne coin purse, kiwi perfume spray, orange lemon portfeuil, soleil calvi, rose shocking karo, vert emeraulde alligator bearn wallet, Graphic Image croc day planner and saphir blue croc notebook.



Which season is the vert cru gulliver from?!! It has such an amazing pop to it! Wow you fit so much in your 32!!! Thanks for the illustration, imagining mine in 28 one fine day lol!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pamper-me-silly

lala28 said:


> Éclat lindy with two favorites-
> 
> Les Cles in Brun/Rouge


 
Lala this color combo is GORGEOUS!!!  Did it just appear from your Fairy SA or was it a so?


----------



## BagsR4Me

lala28 said:


> And,
> 
> Robinson Chic scarf in white, Rouge H/Rouge VIF/Naturel box 32 Kelly (1966), Extra-wide Bronze Clic bracelet GHW, Kara Ross snakeskin and gold bracelet, etain Rivale bracelet GHW, Kara Ross snakeskin and gold twist necklace.



*OMG! THIS KELLY IS STUNNING!! LOVE.*


----------



## mavsun

lala28 said:


> Rouge H and Ardoise chèvre Mysore Birkin 35 with Geometrie scarf, before dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after dawn,






lala28 said:


> My favorite shawl of the season:  Kimono ex Libris, with vert cru gulliver 32 Kelly, CL "crocodile" pumps, green lizard CDC, green lizard chain d'ancre bracelet, Kara Ross hot pink snakeskin and gold cuff, and panda leather charm and shooting star cadena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vert cru gulliver 32 Kelly, iris evelyne coin purse, kiwi perfume spray, orange lemon portfeuil, soleil calvi, rose shocking karo, vert emeraulde alligator bearn wallet, Graphic Image croc day planner and saphir blue croc notebook.



omg, *lala*, I die.


----------



## martiniandlace

purseinsanity said:


> Goodness gracious.  Your garden grows by the minute.  You have better stock than any of my stores!
> 
> You have amazing taste and a real eye for pairings!


Yes! What she said! Wow....what a collection!


----------



## fashionistaO

Long Nian Xing Da Yun 

Can't wait to see the new blooms in your garden!!

We celebrate till Feb 06, 2012, little new year!

0834334]*Happy New Year!*






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Polaremil

I've enjoyed the walk through your garden tremendously, such pretty and vibrant colors. I've stayed inside the whole day w my family more or less hit by the flu, so this really made my day. Thank you for sharing and for all the effort.


----------



## lala28

pamper-me-silly said:
			
		

> Lala this color combo is GORGEOUS!!!  Did it just appear from your Fairy SA or was it a so?



This is an éclat Lindy so it's a standard offering but the 2 colors are predetermined  by H


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:
			
		

> Which season is the vert cru gulliver from?!! It has such an amazing pop to it! Wow you fit so much in your 32!!! Thanks for the illustration, imagining mine in 28 one fine day lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Very cru is an older color. My Kelly is dated Z in a circle for 1996.  This season's granny apple color is pretty similar.


----------



## lala28

chincac said:
			
		

> oh gosh..if i am only allowed to play in your garden lala!! the vert cru kelly is AMAZING!!






			
				Vertanis said:
			
		

> The dragon charm is too cute!!!!! Such a beautiful Kelly, aged as its best. Too beautiful Lala! I didn't think too fondly of the Robinson soie but thank you for enabling  I'm won by the one eighth of the mosaique!
> 
> Also thanks for enabling the Mosaique in mousseline, I snatched one in azur!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum






			
				purseinsanity said:
			
		

> Goodness gracious.  Your garden grows by the minute.  You have better stock than any of my stores!
> 
> You have amazing taste and a real eye for pairings!






			
				BagsR4Me said:
			
		

> OMG! THIS KELLY IS STUNNING!! LOVE.






			
				mavsun said:
			
		

> omg, lala, I die.






			
				martiniandlace said:
			
		

> Yes! What she said! Wow....what a collection!






			
				fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Long Nian Xing Da Yun
> 
> Can't wait to see the new blooms in your garden!!
> 
> We celebrate till Feb 06, 2012, little new year!
> 
> 0834334]Happy New Year!


[/QUOTE]




			
				Polaremil said:
			
		

> I've enjoyed the walk through your garden tremendously, such pretty and vibrant colors. I've stayed inside the whole day w my family more or less hit by the flu, so this really made my day. Thank you for sharing and for all the effort.



Thank you, dear friends!


----------



## lala28

Here is Ms. Lauren Elise BdR 35B, dressed with pink lizard Cord-Kieselstein belt, pink python and gold Kara Ross cuff, and Les Girafes silk twill


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Here is Ms. Lauren Elise BdR 35B, dressed with pink lizard Cord-Kieselstein belt, pink python and gold Kara Ross cuff, and Les Girafes silk twill



:worthy::worthy:


----------



## xquisite

lala28 said:


> Here is Ms. Lauren Elise BdR 35B, dressed with pink lizard Cord-Kieselstein belt, pink python and gold Kara Ross cuff, and Les Girafes silk twill


WOW! I am definitely not a pink bag or accessory type of gal but this is changing my mind. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## purplebirkins

love the greens!!!!!!!


----------



## loves

lala28 said:


> Here is Ms. Lauren Elise BdR 35B, dressed with pink lizard Cord-Kieselstein belt, pink python and gold Kara Ross cuff, and Les Girafes silk twill



i really love this picture. too pretty


----------



## Vanmiracle

lala28 said:


> .. Les Girafes silk twill



*lala28* I love my neutral Girafes GM, but seeing your bright purple/pink silk version makes me want another one in silk, too. Congrats! So beautiful.


----------



## lovely64

lala28 said:


> Here is Ms. Lauren Elise BdR 35B, dressed with pink lizard Cord-Kieselstein belt, pink python and gold Kara Ross cuff, and Les Girafes silk twill


 Stunning!


----------



## frou frou

*Lala *  You have an awesome garden, no wonder....you feed it with the best ....


Love the *Turandot * and what fabulous accessories !

Could you help me with some details on red Turandot ? I'm dithering on buying this red, and wondered if you find it [apart from being gorgeous] a useful scarf ie can it be worn casual ?
Is the red a warm red [ rather than a bluish red]
Also which colours you find look good with it ?


----------



## costa

lala28 said:


> Here is Ms. Lauren Elise BdR 35B, dressed with pink lizard Cord-Kieselstein belt, pink python and gold Kara Ross cuff, and Les Girafes silk twill




I love your BdR Birkin. Thank you for posting the picture!


----------



## Junglelove

lala28 said:


> Here is Ms. Lauren Elise BdR 35B, dressed with pink lizard Cord-Kieselstein belt, pink python and gold Kara Ross cuff, and Les Girafes silk twill



Ooooh *Lala*!!!!! :worthy:


----------



## tulip618

lala, your garden just loks better and better!!! Congrats to your newest additions and thanks for sharing your styling creations!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Here is Ms. Lauren Elise BdR 35B, dressed with pink lizard Cord-Kieselstein belt, pink python and gold Kara Ross cuff, and Les Girafes silk twill



*lala*, This is my absolute favorite combo! (At least for today. I am sure I will love the next one and the next one and the next one........ But for today, this is my favorite!) I love how Ms. Lauren Elise's scales mimic the gorgeous pattern on the sweet Les Girafes.  This is such a precious silk and I am dying that I didn't jump on the blue shawl a few years back. At least I can admire yours! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## xquisite

frou frou said:


> Could you help me with some details on red Turandot ? I'm dithering on buying this red, and wondered if you find it [apart from being gorgeous] a useful scarf ie can it be worn casual ?
> Is the red a warm red [ rather than a bluish red]
> Also which colours you find look good with it ?


Sorry frou frou - I am not lala (actually i am sorry about that in more ways than one, LOL). But the red Turandot is also my grail scarf so I thought I'd chime in with an opinion, if I may. To me the Turandot is a cool red, so more bluish - even though it does have some orange/red in it it is a clear colour rather than warm / muted (hope that makes sense). I only wear cool colours so I can wear this scarf a lot - with red (believe it or not), wine, black (mostly), blue, pink, dark brown, indigo...
I think all my scarves can be casual or formal depending what I wear them with so I wouldn't consider this just a formal scarf at all. I have definitely worn it with jeans for a pop of colour.


----------



## frou frou

*xquisite*  Thanks so much for sharing details of Red Turandot, I find red so difficult to decipher online , so it was really helpful . I was also enabled by possibility of wearing it with so many colours , brilliant !


----------



## sleepykitten

your photos are amazing!!!


----------



## xquisite

frou frou said:


> *xquisite*  Thanks so much for sharing details of Red Turandot, I find red so difficult to decipher online , so it was really helpful . I was also enabled by possibility of wearing it with so many colours , brilliant !


You're welcome! Honestly, it's such a beautiful scarf. I am hoping you buy it quickly, as I am thinking of buying it as a back-up for when I wear mine out!


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> Here is Ms. Lauren Elise BdR 35B, dressed with pink lizard Cord-Kieselstein belt, pink python and gold Kara Ross cuff, and Les Girafes silk twill


This is beyond perfection. I love the combination of textures in this picture, the lizard, silk, croc....


----------



## papertiger

Oooowww, loving the new group shots - the beautiful garden keeps blooming


----------



## Polaremil

BdeR croc is so beautiful, sigh. Lovely arrangement, as always.


----------



## lala28

frou frou said:
			
		

> xquisite  Thanks so much for sharing details of Red Turandot, I find red so difficult to decipher online , so it was really helpful . I was also enabled by possibility of wearing it with so many colours , brilliant !



It is actually a very easy to wear scarf. I wear mine casually with jeans and a tshirt, as well as when I'm more dressed up in blues, greys, browns, maroons and tan/beige. I've also worn it with a dark purple dress, white blouse, dark green, dusty pink, black, of course, and once, turquoise!


----------



## lala28

Vanmiracle said:
			
		

> lala28 I love my neutral Girafes GM, but seeing your bright purple/pink silk version makes me want another one in silk, too. Congrats! So beautiful.



Hee hee- I think I have the same blanc/sepia GM shawl and LOVE it too!


----------



## lala28

A little ombré mix and match for my fellow ombré lovers at tPf


----------



## lala28

Thank you, xquisite, purplebirkins, lovely64, frou frou, costa, Junglelove, tulip618, Ladybaga, sleepykitten, glamourbag, papertiger, Polaremil!


----------



## ChloeMateo

Gorgeous photos! I love those ombre bracelets!!


----------



## Maedi

*lala* - what a wonderful interview on Feather Factor. You are one accomplished and admirable person! Thanks for sharing your thoughts on H, fashion and life.


----------



## grella

^^^ second that!


----------



## *Sai*




----------



## Daphs

Wow, I love those bracelets and that clutch!


----------



## lala28

ChloeMateo said:


> Gorgeous photos! I love those ombre bracelets!!


 


Maedi said:


> *lala* - what a wonderful interview on Feather Factor. You are one accomplished and admirable person! Thanks for sharing your thoughts on H, fashion and life.


 


grella said:


> ^^^ second that!


 


*Sai* said:


>


 


Daphs said:


> Wow, I love those bracelets and that clutch!


 
*ChloeMateo*, *Maedi*, *grella*, **Sai**, *Daphs*:  Thank you!


----------



## lala28

VBH Saffron Croc Brera 34
Cavalcadour GM
Fantaisies Indiennes Scarf
Kara Ross geranium lizard cuff
Bleu Electrique Rivale
Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog
Sailboat leather key charm
Hermes Kelly Doll felt charm made by the lovely tPfer, *LuvaPug*!  for RAOK 2011


----------



## lala28

Up close:
Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog
Bleu electrique Rivale 
Agate cuff from Target
Kara Ross fuschia Python cuff
Kara Ross geranium lizard cuff


----------



## Azalie

Hear, hear!  And Lala, if you deploy your red Turandot any time soon, I'd love to see photos of any of the combinations you mention.  (And your pairings, too, Frou Frou, if you're now a Turandot owner!)  Thank you for the fabulous pictures, belle jardiniere.


----------



## Daphs

I love the bag charms. I've finally started to notice them in stores, they are so cute and add so much personality to the bags!


----------



## lala28

Azalie said:
			
		

> Hear, hear!  And Lala, if you deploy your red Turandot any time soon, I'd love to see photos of any of the combinations you mention.  (And your pairings, too, Frou Frou, if you're now a Turandot owner!)  Thank you for the fabulous pictures, belle jardiniere.



Here's an example of turandot in casual action -


----------



## Azalie

Thank you. Lala!  And I LOVE the lipstick.


----------



## lala28

Azalie said:
			
		

> Thank you. Lala!  And I LOVE the lipstick.



Thanks, Azalie! It's YSL lip gloss stain #20 - lasts all day long!


----------



## lala28

Last night I decided to recycle H ribbon remnants and try my hand at a little craft project. I wasn't sure where I was really going with this but I had in my mind the idea of making a tassel bag charm, using the H Carmen and horse hair key/bag charms as my inspiration.

I used H ribbons, a cork (from wine we enjoyed when my college aged DS brought his girlfriend home last weekend), a paring knife, a lighter, and a glue gun.

First, I used a long ribbon that came from my lindy box, and cut the ribbon into 4-5 inch segments.  I took the ribbon segments and put them in a stack, laying some ribbons face up and some ribbons face down. I used another ribbon segment to hold the stack together by tying a double knot tightly around the middle of the stack.

Next, I took a ribbon (that was used on a clic bracelet box) and folded it half to make a loop. This is for hanging the tassel on the bag.  Using the open side of the loop, take each ribbon end to go under and over the tied stack, making a double knot to secure the stack.  Now that the loop and stack are secured to each other, they resemble an upside down capital "T". (The stack forms the short line of the "T" and the loop forms the long end of the "T".)

Now take the cork and slice it vertically from end to end using a scissors or knife.  Hold the split cork open and pull the loop end of the "T" through the cork slit. Pull until the stack (short line of the "T") hits the base of the cork.  Next, gently pull until the stack bends in the middle and starts to   resemble the sweep end of a broom or bristle end of a paintbrush (this makes the tassel for the bag charm). Use the glue gun to seal the cork slit and secure the tassel in place at the bottom end of the cork. The cork slit won't close all the way because of the ribbon inside the cork, but by using the glue gun to seal the slit, everything will stay in place.  The loop will be on one end of the cork and the tassel on the opposite end of the cork. To conceal the cork slit and cork itself, use a 12 inch or so piece of ribbon to wrap the cork (like a mummy).  Secure the ribbon end in place with a small dab of glue.  

Ta-da! You have your tassel bag charm!  

To keep the tassel from fraying, hold each ribbon end carefully and doing only one end at a time, use a lighter flame to gently "melt" the ribbon edge.   This has the result of sealing the end which prevents fraying. The ribbon should never catch on fire because you are only using the flame to melt the ribbon edge! 

Here's what the finished product looks like:


----------



## chanel*liz

lala28 said:
			
		

> Last night I decided to recycle H ribbon remnants and try my hand at a little craft project. I wasn't sure where I was really going with this but I had in my mind the idea of making a tassel bag charm, using the H Carmen and horse hair key/bag charms as my inspiration.
> 
> I used H ribbons, a cork (from wine we enjoyed when my college aged DS brought his girlfriend home last weekend), a paring knife, a lighter, and a glue gun.
> 
> First, I used a long ribbon that came from my lindy box, and cut the ribbon into 4-5 inch segments.  I took the ribbon segments and put them in a stack, laying some ribbons face up and some ribbons face down. I used another ribbon segment to hold the stack together by tying a double knot tightly around the middle of the stack.
> 
> Next, I took a ribbon (that was used on a clic bracelet box) and folded it half to make a loop. This is for hanging the tassel on the bag.  Using the open side of the loop, take each ribbon end to go under and over the tied stack, making a double knot to secure the stack.  Now that the loop and stack are secured to each other, they resemble an upside down capital "T". (The stack forms the short line of the "T" and the loop forms the long end of the "T".)
> 
> Now take the cork and slice it vertically from end to end using a scissors or knife.  Hold the split cork open and pull the loop end of the "T" through the cork slit. Pull until the stack (short line of the "T") hits the base of the cork.  Next, gently pull until the stack bends in the middle and starts to   resemble the sweep end of a broom or bristle end of a paintbrush (this makes the tassel for the bag charm). Use the glue gun to seal the cork slit and secure the tassel in place at the bottom end of the cork. The cork slit won't close all the way because of the ribbon inside the cork, but by using the glue gun to seal the slit, everything will stay in place.  The loop will be on one end of the cork and the tassel on the opposite end of the cork. To conceal the cork slit and cork itself, use a 12 inch or so piece of ribbon to wrap the cork (like a mummy).  Secure the ribbon end in place with a small dab of glue.
> 
> Ta-da! You have your tassel bag charm!
> 
> To keep the tassel from fraying, hold each ribbon end carefully and doing only one end at a time, use a lighter flame to gently "melt" the ribbon edge.   This has the result of sealing the end which prevents fraying. The ribbon should never catch on fire because you are only using the flame to melt the ribbon edge!
> 
> Here's what the finished product looks like:



That is so cool lala! I love it!


----------



## plumtree

Too cool *lala*!  I have a very left brain job too....how come I'm nowhere as creative as you in my private life?


----------



## Bella_Figura

*lala28*, I love your handmade tassle.
I was looking at my collection of H ribbons a few days ago and was wondering what I could do with them.
I hope you dont mind, but I am going to copy your fabulous idea!

I have just come across your thread, and started on this page, now I am going to go to the beginning and read all of it and drool over your beautiful goodies and photos!


----------



## TankerToad

We can call it the *LaLa Tassel*, _the Carmen tassel has nothing on you~_


----------



## purseinsanity

lala28 said:


> Last night I decided to recycle H ribbon remnants and try my hand at a little craft project. I wasn't sure where I was really going with this but I had in my mind the idea of making a tassel bag charm, using the H Carmen and horse hair key/bag charms as my inspiration.
> 
> I used H ribbons, a cork (from wine we enjoyed when my college aged DS brought his girlfriend home last weekend), a paring knife, a lighter, and a glue gun.
> 
> First, I used a long ribbon that came from my lindy box, and cut the ribbon into 4-5 inch segments.  I took the ribbon segments and put them in a stack, laying some ribbons face up and some ribbons face down. I used another ribbon segment to hold the stack together by tying a double knot tightly around the middle of the stack.
> 
> Next, I took a ribbon (that was used on a clic bracelet box) and folded it half to make a loop. This is for hanging the tassel on the bag.  Using the open side of the loop, take each ribbon end to go under and over the tied stack, making a double knot to secure the stack.  Now that the loop and stack are secured to each other, they resemble an upside down capital "T". (The stack forms the short line of the "T" and the loop forms the long end of the "T".)
> 
> Now take the cork and slice it vertically from end to end using a scissors or knife.  Hold the split cork open and pull the loop end of the "T" through the cork slit. Pull until the stack (short line of the "T") hits the base of the cork.  Next, gently pull until the stack bends in the middle and starts to   resemble the sweep end of a broom or bristle end of a paintbrush (this makes the tassel for the bag charm). Use the glue gun to seal the cork slit and secure the tassel in place at the bottom end of the cork. The cork slit won't close all the way because of the ribbon inside the cork, but by using the glue gun to seal the slit, everything will stay in place.  The loop will be on one end of the cork and the tassel on the opposite end of the cork. To conceal the cork slit and cork itself, use a 12 inch or so piece of ribbon to wrap the cork (like a mummy).  Secure the ribbon end in place with a small dab of glue.
> 
> Ta-da! You have your tassel bag charm!
> 
> To keep the tassel from fraying, hold each ribbon end carefully and doing only one end at a time, use a lighter flame to gently "melt" the ribbon edge.   This has the result of sealing the end which prevents fraying. The ribbon should never catch on fire because you are only using the flame to melt the ribbon edge!
> 
> Here's what the finished product looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588671



*LaLa*, that is amazing!  What a creative thing to do!  Even with your explicit directions, I'm sure mine would not come close to looking as nice as yours.    And it looks so great on your Barenia!


----------



## purseinsanity

lala28 said:


> A little ombré mix and match for my fellow ombré lovers at tPf



What clutch is this?!


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Last night I decided to recycle H ribbon remnants and try my hand at a little craft project. I wasn't sure where I was really going with this but I had in my mind the idea of making a tassel bag charm, using the H Carmen and horse hair key/bag charms as my inspiration.
> 
> I used H ribbons, a cork (from wine we enjoyed when my college aged DS brought his girlfriend home last weekend), a paring knife, a lighter, and a glue gun.
> 
> First, I used a long ribbon that came from my lindy box, and cut the ribbon into 4-5 inch segments.  I took the ribbon segments and put them in a stack, laying some ribbons face up and some ribbons face down. I used another ribbon segment to hold the stack together by tying a double knot tightly around the middle of the stack.
> 
> Next, I took a ribbon (that was used on a clic bracelet box) and folded it half to make a loop. This is for hanging the tassel on the bag.  Using the open side of the loop, take each ribbon end to go under and over the tied stack, making a double knot to secure the stack.  Now that the loop and stack are secured to each other, they resemble an upside down capital "T". (The stack forms the short line of the "T" and the loop forms the long end of the "T".)
> 
> Now take the cork and slice it vertically from end to end using a scissors or knife.  Hold the split cork open and pull the loop end of the "T" through the cork slit. Pull until the stack (short line of the "T") hits the base of the cork.  Next, gently pull until the stack bends in the middle and starts to   resemble the sweep end of a broom or bristle end of a paintbrush (this makes the tassel for the bag charm). Use the glue gun to seal the cork slit and secure the tassel in place at the bottom end of the cork. The cork slit won't close all the way because of the ribbon inside the cork, but by using the glue gun to seal the slit, everything will stay in place.  The loop will be on one end of the cork and the tassel on the opposite end of the cork. To conceal the cork slit and cork itself, use a 12 inch or so piece of ribbon to wrap the cork (like a mummy).  Secure the ribbon end in place with a small dab of glue.
> 
> Ta-da! You have your tassel bag charm!
> 
> To keep the tassel from fraying, hold each ribbon end carefully and doing only one end at a time, use a lighter flame to gently "melt" the ribbon edge.   This has the result of sealing the end which prevents fraying. The ribbon should never catch on fire because you are only using the flame to melt the ribbon edge!
> 
> Here's what the finished product looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588671



so clever *lala*!! i love it!!


----------



## pond23

You are so creative *lala*! I would buy the Lala tassel charm in a hearbeat!


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> We can call it the *LaLa Tassel*, _the Carmen tassel has nothing on you~_



A perfect name for this creation!  if I can follow the directions and make this, I think I will hang it on the knob of the Hermes armoire.  

LaLa you have the most beautiful collection!  Thank you for sharing it all.


----------



## kemina22

Awesome collection!!!! Very nice gator wallet!


----------



## VnSoie

Your tassel is so cute!  And it was lovely running into you last Saturday!


----------



## VnSoie

How are you liking your new Bolide?  I'm after one that size....


----------



## mavsun

come to drool over the beautiful pictures.


----------



## Shimmery

Ooh, I might take a stab at making your tassel but I think I will use regular ribbons first.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mollychloe

Lala, I just finished going through all the pages of your growing garden thread. Your collection is fabulous.   I am still waiting to own my own Hermes bag, in the meantime I can enjoy your beautiful collection.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lala28

chanel*liz, plumtree, Raz, TankerToad, purseinsanity, chincac, pond23, gracekelly, VnSoie, Shimmery: thank you all! It's actually very easy to make and doesn't take a whole lot of H ribbons . I do like the sound of the Lala Tassel! Lol!




			
				purseinsanity"
What clutch is this?![/QUOTE] This is a Kara Ross large Amo ring lizard clutch -- it was a nice find and quite a steal!

[QUOTE="kemina22 said:
			
		

> Awesome collection!!!! Very nice gator wallet!


 Thank you! I fell in love with the color but probably wouldn't buy a gator wallet again given the cost of exotics these days.  I am definitely going to get as much use out of this wallet as I can!




			
				VnSoie said:
			
		

> How are you liking your new Bolide?  I'm after one that size....


 I love it, but I'm biased - I'm a big bolide fan! 




			
				mavsun said:
			
		

> come to drool over the beautiful pictures.


 hi mavsun, thanks for stopping by!




			
				mollychloe said:
			
		

> Lala, I just finished going through all the pages of your growing garden thread. Your collection is fabulous.   I am still waiting to own my own Hermes bag, in the meantime I can enjoy your beautiful collection.  Thank you for sharing.


.  Hi mollychloe, Good things come to those who wait, even  if it seems like a long off date!


----------



## lala28

As much as I love and appreciate H, my appreciation of exotic skins is not limited to H and I like to bring out a few vintage pieces from time to time.  First, I will share close-ups of the skins with you:

Amethyst souple croc (matte)







Dark brown shiny gator






Ecru lizard






Emerald shiny croc






Ombré lizard


----------



## lala28

Next, the naked bags themselves:

Amethyst souple gator (matte) - unknown label





Dark brown shiny gator - Lucille de Paris





Ecru lizard - Lederer





Emerald shiny croc - Lambertson Truex





Ombre lizard - Judith Leiber


----------



## lala28

Finally, bags dressed up and paired with silk favorites:

Annie Faivre





Din tini





Kimono ex Libris





Sichuan





Tresors Retrouves





Thank you for letting me share these vintage beauties!


----------



## sparklelisab

lala28 said:


> Last night I decided to recycle H ribbon remnants and try my hand at a little craft project. I wasn't sure where I was really going with this but I had in my mind the idea of making a tassel bag charm, using the H Carmen and horse hair key/bag charms as my inspiration.
> 
> I used H ribbons, a cork (from wine we enjoyed when my college aged DS brought his girlfriend home last weekend), a paring knife, a lighter, and a glue gun.
> 
> First, I used a long ribbon that came from my lindy box, and cut the ribbon into 4-5 inch segments. I took the ribbon segments and put them in a stack, laying some ribbons face up and some ribbons face down. I used another ribbon segment to hold the stack together by tying a double knot tightly around the middle of the stack.
> 
> Next, I took a ribbon (that was used on a clic bracelet box) and folded it half to make a loop. This is for hanging the tassel on the bag. Using the open side of the loop, take each ribbon end to go under and over the tied stack, making a double knot to secure the stack. Now that the loop and stack are secured to each other, they resemble an upside down capital "T". (The stack forms the short line of the "T" and the loop forms the long end of the "T".)
> 
> Now take the cork and slice it vertically from end to end using a scissors or knife. Hold the split cork open and pull the loop end of the "T" through the cork slit. Pull until the stack (short line of the "T") hits the base of the cork. Next, gently pull until the stack bends in the middle and starts to resemble the sweep end of a broom or bristle end of a paintbrush (this makes the tassel for the bag charm). Use the glue gun to seal the cork slit and secure the tassel in place at the bottom end of the cork. The cork slit won't close all the way because of the ribbon inside the cork, but by using the glue gun to seal the slit, everything will stay in place. The loop will be on one end of the cork and the tassel on the opposite end of the cork. To conceal the cork slit and cork itself, use a 12 inch or so piece of ribbon to wrap the cork (like a mummy). Secure the ribbon end in place with a small dab of glue.
> 
> Ta-da! You have your tassel bag charm!
> 
> To keep the tassel from fraying, hold each ribbon end carefully and doing only one end at a time, use a lighter flame to gently "melt" the ribbon edge. This has the result of sealing the end which prevents fraying. The ribbon should never catch on fire because you are only using the flame to melt the ribbon edge!
> 
> Here's what the finished product looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588671


 
Lala, I am a Carmen fan and have several, but your Lala Tassel is darling and I can't wait to make one. I will share!  So creative and fun!  You are the queen of many things.


----------



## ladycouturista

you have an amazing collection


----------



## LQYB

Lala, thank you for sharing your vintage beauties with us. they definitely in the good hands of yours and they are indeed very lucky. 

I am admiring your artistic hands and the lala tassel is fabulous!


----------



## xquisite

lala28 said:


> Next, the naked bags themselves:



WOW! The no-name amethyst is gorgeous! And being a lizard lover i can't go past that ecru. Perfect for a summer luncheon. Love your pics lala; thanks for posting.


----------



## mp4

Love the ombre and the emerald!!!!  The others are also gorgeous!!!  I still kick myself for not buying the beautiful ombre judith leiber bag I saw about a year or more ago.  The ring pattern was perfect!


----------



## lala28

Sparklelisab:  thank you! BTW, your own garden of H goodies seems to be growing quite well 




			
				ladycouturista said:
			
		

> you have an amazing collection


  thanks, ladycouturista!




			
				LQYB said:
			
		

> Lala, thank you for sharing your vintage beauties with us. they definitely in the good hands of yours and they are indeed very lucky.
> 
> I am admiring your artistic hands and the lala tassel is fabulous!



LQYB, thank you for the compliments- now I will have to come up with other ways to recycle my H ribbon!




			
				xquisite said:
			
		

> WOW! The no-name amethyst is gorgeous! And being a lizard lover i can't go past that ecru. Perfect for a summer luncheon. Love your pics lala; thanks for posting.



xquisite, I'm so glad you enjoy my oldies but goodies!




			
				mp4 said:
			
		

> Love the ombre and the emerald!!!!  The others are also gorgeous!!!  I still kick myself for not buying the beautiful ombre judith leiber bag I saw about a year or more ago.  The ring pattern was perfect!



mp4, I know what you mean about Judith Leiber ombré pieces! She does them amazingly well and at a refreshingly reasonable price point!


----------



## lala28

Today I would like to share my experimentation with colors and how sometimes things you'd never picture together might actually work! 

Kimono ex Libris scarf (still one of my most favorite silks of all time)
Tri-color lizard mini Kelley (20 cm)
Teal lizard Kielstein-Cord belt
Black and brown Kappa gloves 
Rose shocking and violet Pilo
Isidore Rouge H gator and horn necklace 
Gold Alexis Bittar lucite cuff (a garage sale find)
Bleu electrique gator Kelly Dog GHW
Caleches enamel bangle GHW
Bleu electrique tadelakt Rivale GHW
Quadrige enamel bangle GHW







P.S. Now if only I had someplace to wear them to!


----------



## frou frou

lala28 said:


> It is actually a very easy to wear scarf. I wear mine casually with jeans and a tshirt, as well as when I'm more dressed up in blues, greys, browns, maroons and tan/beige. I've also worn it with a dark purple dress, white blouse, dark green, dusty pink, black, of course, and once, turquoise!




Wow, you ladies  *Xquisite, Lala and Azalie !
* I've been laid up with a vile fluey/ chest  thing, and haven't been to TPF  for a while . Meanwhile thanks to your excellent enabling, *Turandot * arrived a couple of days ago...   Well. I've never loved a scarf so much [ I  say that to them all !!]   
Seriously beautiful , everything that I'd hoped for in a red scarf. Just perfect . And also very wearable , as so beautifully displayed by Lala .
 I'll post when I'm feeling more human if that's OK !


----------



## coleigh

Your collection and creativity are such an inspiration.  I love your green croco collection.  I had to buy a green croco flap bag for V Day.  I mean my hubby bought it.:shame:


----------



## xquisite

frou frou said:


> Meanwhile thanks to your excellent enabling, *Turandot * arrived a couple of days ago...   Well. I've never loved a scarf so much [ I  say that to them all !!]



YAY, you got it!! Hope you are feeling better soon. Nothing like a lovely H scarf pick-me-up.  I'm so glad you love the Turandot. Isn't it divine? Hope to see you in the Action thread soon.


----------



## lala28

A little Valentine's Day inspiration...








Farandole necklaces 120 cm and 160 cm 
Maillons twilly
Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog
Sangles clic bracelet (vintage style)
Rose Pagoda clic clac
Craie clic H
Nausicaa wide silver cuff 






Backdrop - Passage de Tokyo silk twill, CL chantilly pumps, pink pearls, a girl's best friend (diamonds)


----------



## BlueCoCo

lala28 said:


> A little Valentine's Day inspiration...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farandole necklaces 120 cm and 160 cm
> Maillons twilly
> Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog
> Sangles clic bracelet (vintage style)
> Rose Pagoda clic clac
> Craie clic H
> Nausicaa wide silver cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backdrop - Passage de Tokyo silk twill, CL chantilly pumps, pink pearls, a girl's best friend (diamonds)



wow... Lovely match here.  I love your amazing H collection


----------



## mkl_collection

*lala*, every combination is work of art. Thank you very much for sharing!!!


----------



## sophieg

Oh Lala, this is gorgeous, as usual. You have an amazing eye, and thanks for sharing!

I have a quick question regarding enamels - I have the same problem you have with the bangles being too big for my small wrists, but I love the prints! I see that you have a Sangles bracelet in this picture that has a clic clac type closure. You also have it as vintage style - does that mean that H used to make clic-type printed enamel bracelets but no longer does? Should I start scouring re-sellers? Thanks


----------



## martiniandlace

lala28 said:


> A little Valentine's Day inspiration...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farandole necklaces 120 cm and 160 cm
> Maillons twilly
> Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog
> Sangles clic bracelet (vintage style)
> Rose Pagoda clic clac
> Craie clic H
> Nausicaa wide silver cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backdrop - Passage de Tokyo silk twill, CL chantilly pumps, pink pearls, a girl's best friend (diamonds)


Very beautiful pieces! Your choices are very inspiring and you make it very difficult to choose my favourite thing in this picture. The shoes are incredible but then so is the bag. I love pearls and like your mix with the chain d'ancre. Do you actually wear these items as you lay them out? If you do...Mon Dieu! Wow!. You would stop all kinds of traffic!


----------



## xquisite

lala28 said:


> A little Valentine's Day inspiration...



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pierina2

Stunning pictures as always,* lala!*


----------



## bagzzlover

Lala, your collection always WOW me!!! Can't wait for you to reveal your latest collection!!


----------



## margieb

martiniandlace said:


> Very beautiful pieces! Your choices are very inspiring and you make it very difficult to choose my favourite thing in this picture. The shoes are incredible but then so is the bag. I love pearls and like your mix with the chain d'ancre. *Do you actually wear these items as you lay them out? If you do...Mon Dieu!* Wow!. You would stop all kinds of traffic!


 

Just thinking the same thing.  Would love to see an action pic.
Pearls with silver!
Who knew?  What a beautiful look


----------



## lala28

sophieg said:


> Oh Lala, this is gorgeous, as usual. You have an amazing eye, and thanks for sharing!
> 
> I have a quick question regarding enamels - I have the same problem you have with the bangles being too big for my small wrists, but I love the prints! I see that you have a Sangles bracelet in this picture that has a clic clac type closure. You also have it as vintage style - does that mean that H used to make clic-type printed enamel bracelets but no longer does? Should I start scouring re-sellers? Thanks


 
Yes, H used to make these enamel patterned clic bracelets (no H) but stopped making them quite a while ago.  They come up every now and then for sale by resellers.  I too wish that H still made them because they fit so well!  They come in the narrow and wide widths.  I only have these three:


----------



## lala28

*Thank you, BlueCoCo*, *mkl_collection*, *martiniandlace*, *xquisite*, *pierina2*, *bagzzlover*, and *margieb!  *

And, to answer *martiniandlace*'s question, yes, I do wear them as they are laid out.  (For better or worse!) Some pairings do turn out to be better than others - Lol!

*margieb*, I will keep that in mind!  :giggles:


----------



## MaggyH

Lala, your photos are simply divine, as always!!! Your B BdR is taking my breath away, and your pairings are perfection!
If you are looking for the old style enamel bracelets, I would strongly recommend this website (I think they used to produce enamel bracelets for Hermes):
http://m.frey-wille.com/slide/slide1/05_mixedbangles.jpg
I love their watches and silk scarves too!


----------



## ms piggy

lala28 said:


> A little Valentine's Day inspiration...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farandole necklaces 120 cm and 160 cm
> Maillons twilly
> Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog
> Sangles clic bracelet (vintage style)
> Rose Pagoda clic clac
> Craie clic H
> Nausicaa wide silver cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backdrop - Passage de Tokyo silk twill, CL chantilly pumps, pink pearls, a girl's best friend (diamonds)



You just killed me again!! Stunning!!


----------



## Suzie

Lala, I love your Judith Leiber ombre lizzie, it is just gorgeous~


----------



## lala28

MaggyH said:


> Lala, your photos are simply divine, as always!!! Your B BdR is taking my breath away, and your pairings are perfection!
> If you are looking for the old style enamel bracelets, I would strongly recommend this website (I think they used to produce enamel bracelets for Hermes):
> http://m.frey-wille.com/slide/slide1/05_mixedbangles.jpg
> I love their watches and silk scarves too!


 

Thanks, *MaggyH*, for the recommendation!


----------



## lala28

ms piggy said:


> You just killed me again!! Stunning!!


 


Suzie said:


> Lala, I love your Judith Leiber ombre lizzie, it is just gorgeous~


 

*ms piggy* and *Suzie*, Big hugs to you both!!


----------



## sophieg

Thank you, *Lala* and *MaggieH* for the answers on the old style enamel bracelets


----------



## lala28

So as not to mislead anyone into thinking I live a glamorous life, here is what I'm pulling out of my closet today as I head over to the dentist:






And action shot with UGG inspired boots from Target, yoga pants from VS, tank top from Express, paired with fauve barenia crocodile CDC, havanne gator Hapi 3 GM and fauve barenia gator Hapi 3 GM bracelets, Liao horn and silver necklace, and reliable "Dolly" 35B.


----------



## lala28

I put this ensemble together in anticipation of a weekend lunch with the girls.  I recently received my latest horn bracelet from the MT Collection and built the rest of the accessories around my new ebony treasure.  

Kimono Ex Libris GM shawl
Black fox fur scarf collar from the MT Collection with Gunmetal mesh necklace from the MT Collection and Liao horn and silver necklace held in place by collar scarf loops
Glenan and gold bracelet
Vintage green "coins" enamel clic bracelet
Ebony horn bracelet from the MT Collection (I just love the silver contrast in the middle of the ebony!)
Black box Constance 23

I have a freakishly small wrist so the XXS size fits perfectly.


----------



## lala28

lala28 said:
			
		

> So as not to mislead anyone into thinking I live a glamorous life, here is what I'm pulling out of my closet today as I head over to the dentist:
> 
> And action shot with UGG inspired boots from Target, yoga pants from VS, tank top from Express, paired with fauve barenia crocodile CDC, havanne gator Hapi 3 GM and fauve barenia gator Hapi 3 GM bracelets, Liao horn and silver necklace, and reliable "Dolly" 35B.



Oops! I forgot to add pointu jersey scarf, Couvertures en Tenue!


----------



## catsinthebag

lala28 said:


> So as not to mislead anyone into thinking I live a glamorous life, here is what I'm pulling out of my closet today as I head over to the dentist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And action shot with UGG inspired boots from Target, yoga pants from VS, tank top from Express, paired with fauve barenia crocodile CDC, havanne gator Hapi 3 GM and fauve barenia gator Hapi 3 GM bracelets, Liao horn and silver necklace, and reliable "Dolly" 35B.



Lala, I would happily go to the dentist if I could go dressed like this! You look amazing.


----------



## costa

lala28 said:


> So as not to mislead anyone into thinking I live a glamorous life, here is what I'm pulling out of my closet today as I head over to the dentist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And action shot with UGG inspired boots from Target, yoga pants from VS, tank top from Express, paired with fauve barenia crocodile CDC, havanne gator Hapi 3 GM and fauve barenia gator Hapi 3 GM bracelets, Liao horn and silver necklace, and reliable "Dolly" 35B.


  Lala, I love your CdC croc (and your barenia of course!)


----------



## xquisite

lala28 said:


> So as not to mislead anyone into thinking I live a glamorous life, here is what I'm pulling out of my closet today as I head over to the dentist:


Love, love, love this combo...but it makes it pretty hard to believe you don't live a glamorous life.


----------



## Euridice

lala28 said:


> Yes, H used to make these enamel patterned clic bracelets (no H) but stopped making them quite a while ago.  They come up every now and then for sale by resellers.  I too wish that H still made them because they fit so well!  They come in the narrow and wide widths.  I only have these three:



Thanks sophieg for asking about this! And thanks for the explanation, Lala! I had been vaguely noticing pics of these on the forum and wondering about them. I wish they still made them!


----------



## Euridice

lala28 said:


> Oops! I forgot to add pointu jersey scarf, Couvertures en Tenue!



Lol! I was thinking, yes, but what about the scarf?! What about the scarf! Thanks for clarifying. I thought it might be the Couvertures pointu jersey...I have one in the blue, green, and brown colorway and LOVE this scarf to death.


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Finally, bags dressed up and paired with silk favorites:
> 
> Annie Faivre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Din tini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimono ex Libris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sichuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresors Retrouves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share these vintage beauties!




oh lala! these pairings are incredibly stunning! what beautiful vintage pieces. you never fail to make my jaws drop.


----------



## purist




----------



## FrenchSandra

lala28 said:


> So as not to mislead anyone into thinking I live a glamorous life, here is what I'm pulling out of my closet today as I head over to the dentist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And action shot with UGG inspired boots from Target, yoga pants from VS, tank top from Express, paired with fauve barenia crocodile CDC, havanne gator Hapi 3 GM and fauve barenia gator Hapi 3 GM bracelets, Liao horn and silver necklace, and reliable "Dolly" 35B.




Lala, this is so beautiful !!
I love these croc Hapi. Have to find one... or two.
I love your casual look. You are perfect, glamourous or not.
And again, thanks for all these inspiring pics. So much better than all the KK and other "stars" looks


----------



## plumtree

*lala*, lovely outfit and must have cheered you up at the dentist!  Love the Hapi bracelets.  At least we are twins on the VS yoga pants!


----------



## cherrynarak

Lala , you have an amazing collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lala28

catsinthebag, costa, xquisite, Euridice, Jadeite, FrenchSandra, plumtree, and cherrynarak, THANK YOU!


----------



## lala28

Still getting into the Valentine's Day mood:






Reve de corail
Farandole
Braise gator KD
Framboise clic H
Sheherazade enamel bangle
Rouge clic H
Timmy Woods "Hot Lips" acacia wood clutch
Carmen


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Still getting into the Valentine's Day mood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reve de corail
> Farandole
> Braise gator KD
> Framboise clic H
> Sheherazade enamel bangle
> Rouge clic H
> Timmy Woods "Hot Lips" acacia wood clutch
> Carmen



oh my *lala*!!! that is an amazing red display! the clutch is so clever. 

happy valentine's day in advance!!! 

thanks ever so much for sharing all your creative displays!


----------



## lala28

I call this one:  

"In the doghouse tonight? Or getting lucky?"

Reve de Corail silk 
Karo PM
Feux silk
Isidore Rouge H gator and horn necklace
Lucky horseshoe charm
Lulu Guiness collection


----------



## gracekelly

Very Valentines!  Love the pattern on the bangle.  They all work so beautifully together.  Looking to the left and seeing my avatar, I see how well this all goes with my red bags


----------



## costa

Lala, you should publish a book with your pictures! I would buy it for sure!


----------



## mavsun

lala28 said:


> Still getting into the Valentine's Day mood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reve de corail
> Farandole
> Braise gator KD
> Framboise clic H
> Sheherazade enamel bangle
> Rouge clic H
> Timmy Woods "Hot Lips" acacia wood clutch
> Carmen



omg, lala, I die.


----------



## IFFAH

So pretty and you've given me ideas! Both Valentine's pics.  Reve de Corail.


----------



## sleepykitten

LOVE



lala28 said:


> Still getting into the Valentine's Day mood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reve de corail
> Farandole
> Braise gator KD
> Framboise clic H
> Sheherazade enamel bangle
> Rouge clic H
> Timmy Woods "Hot Lips" acacia wood clutch
> Carmen


----------



## Daphs

Your pictures are such works of art. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Still getting into the Valentine's Day mood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reve de corail
> Farandole
> Braise gator KD
> Framboise clic H
> Sheherazade enamel bangle
> Rouge clic H
> Timmy Woods "Hot Lips" acacia wood clutch
> Carmen




ooooh that Hot Lips clutch is HOT! perfect for the occasion. Pucker up!


----------



## lala28

A little black Kelly and pearls can go a long way!


----------



## lala28

Happy Valentine's Day, dear tPfers!


----------



## tulip618

happy valentine's day, lala!!!!


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> A little black Kelly and pearls can go a long way!



this is stunning *lala*!!! thank you for sharing your creativity...hope you are having a fabulous valentine's day!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, dear tPfers!



Hot, sweet and sexy! happy Vday!


----------



## lala28

Hope everyone had a great VDay! 











Parchment nepal box and vibrato B35 GHW and Tiger Royale vintage scarf with new-to-me purple elephant charm


----------



## glamourbag

Oh I am in love with your vibrato! Wish they still were being made......


----------



## lala28

BE bolide and Texas vintage scarf


----------



## mavsun

lala28 said:


> A little black Kelly and pearls can go a long way!



so beautiful.


----------



## margieb

JAW DROPPING GORGEOUS ​


----------



## purplebirkins

omg, *lala*, you are killing me with that tiger royal/vibratobirkin pic!!!  That is the most amazing scarf/bag combo!!  Happy VDay!


----------



## aethra21

lala28 said:


> A little black Kelly and pearls can go a long way!


 
So gorgeous!!!  Thanks for sharing...BTW I didn't get the Pegasus afterall - my SA says she wouldn't know where to send it to if something (e.g. small run) were to happen.  I'll just have to enjoy looking at pictures of yours!!!!


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Hope everyone had a great VDay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parchment nepal box and vibrato B35 GHW and Tiger Royale vintage scarf with new-to-me purple elephant charm




Too beautiful! I need this vibrato with parchment box LOL! Love the BE Bolide too!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> BE bolide and Texas vintage scarf





I JUST DIED!!! That green lizzie CDC..... .

now i might just have to stalk you for it!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Hope everyone had a great VDay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parchment nepal box and vibrato B35 GHW and Tiger Royale vintage scarf with new-to-me purple elephant charm




Vibrato+BOX = HEAVEN.


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> I JUST DIED!!! That green lizzie CDC..... .
> 
> now i might just have to stalk you for it!



Jadeite,
Hee hee- I will keep my eye out for a raisin box Kelly stalker!


----------



## lala28

Don't you love it when you pull out an oldie and discover a new combination?

Au cour de la vie


----------



## lala28

Another oldie, La Magique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Pavements


----------



## lala28

La Magique:


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Don't you love it when you pull out an oldie and discover a new combination?
> 
> Au cour de la vie





lala28 said:


> Another oldie, La Magique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pavements





lala28 said:


> La Magique:


----------



## merrydish

lala28 said:


> Hope everyone had a great VDay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parchment nepal box and vibrato B35 GHW and Tiger Royale vintage scarf with new-to-me purple elephant charm





What a divine, exciting combination!!!!!!!!!! You constantly expand my creative instinct, Lala.


----------



## purist

Lala, endless combinations, you're my role model in procuring more H 
Please dig up more oldies but goodies!!


----------



## lala28

Chincac, merrydish, purist:

Thank you! Another au cour de la vie combo:






And La Magique:


----------



## lala28

Orange swift Sipratik Duo clutch/wallet and Robinson Chic scarf:


----------



## Aliena

I'm speechless!


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Lala28:* You have a stunning , great ,lovely, no more words needed just amazing ultimate dream collection_:urock:


----------



## Jadeite

oh geez. now not only do i have to stalk you, i might just be obsessing about living in your garden. LOL


----------



## Love Of My Life

just gorg...


----------



## Hello Hermes

lala28 said:


> La Magique:


 
Absolutely gorgeous! WOW!!!


----------



## lala28

A little color in honor of Mardi Gras!


----------



## lala28

Who said box leather is hard to maintain? 

Here is my FIFTY YEAR OLD beauty!!


----------



## merrydish

Now that's a truly classic, elegant combination, Lala!!! The same Dies et Hora was my first Hermes scarf many moons ago, lol, a you've inspired me to dig it out and wear it again.


----------



## lala28

And, happy birthday George Washington!


----------



## Jadeite

le sigh.


----------



## memo

Lala, your photos are always so beautifully composed.  It's wonderful to see your amazing collection and how much you enjoy everything.  Thanks for the all of the eye candy.


----------



## fendibbag

lala28 said:


> A little color in honor of Mardi Gras!



I just died and went to exotic CDC heaven!!! This pictures just makes me happy!!! Thank you so much for sharing *Lala*!!


----------



## HfromT

*Lala*...every single time I visit your thread, I'm inspired!  Inspired to take chances with my mixture of various H elements, and inspired to combine colors I never thought would go together.  Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful collection with us.


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> A little color in honor of Mardi Gras!



OMG!!!


----------



## azoreh

lala28 said:


> A little color in honor of Mardi Gras!



Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous Lala! Thanks for sharing your lovely collection and pictures


----------



## mavsun

lala28 said:


> A little color in honor of Mardi Gras!



I die.


----------



## birkinglover

nice bolide...what color of blue is your bolide Lala28?


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Who said box leather is hard to maintain?
> 
> Here is my FIFTY YEAR OLD beauty!!



Oooo what an inspiration!!! I hope that you have girls,they would be the luckiest girls in the whole wide world!!!!!!!


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> Hope everyone had a great VDay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parchment nepal box and vibrato B35 GHW and Tiger Royale vintage scarf with new-to-me purple elephant charm



What's your secret in scoring a VIBRATO Birkin :winks:


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:


> What's your secret in scoring a VIBRATO Birkin :winks:


 
My secret is a really connected and thoughtful friend


----------



## lala28

birkinglover said:


> nice bolide...what color of blue is your bolide Lala28?


 
Hi birkinglover! It's bleu electrique in clemence


----------



## lala28

I am on a second honeymoon with this scarf! I can't seem to not take it out and play with it.

Au cour de la vie
In action


----------



## diera23

lala28 said:


> I am on a second honeymoon with this scarf! I can't seem to not take it out and play with it.
> 
> In action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613679
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613681



You look lovely *lala28*, as always


----------



## etoupebirkin

lala28 said:


> I am on a second honeymoon with this scarf! I can't seem to not take it out and play with it.
> 
> Au cour de la vie
> In action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613679
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613681



Gorgeous!!! And your Kelly is absolutely drool-worthy.


----------



## bfly

lala28 said:
			
		

> I am on a second honeymoon with this scarf! I can't seem to not take it out and play with it.
> 
> Au cour de la vie
> In action



Lala, your Kelly is TDF.


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> I am on a second honeymoon with this scarf! I can't seem to not take it out and play with it.
> 
> Au cour de la vie
> In action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613679
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613681


----------



## pjlatte

lala28 said:


> I am on a second honeymoon with this scarf! I can't seem to not take it out and play with it.
> 
> Au cour de la vie



Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## merrydish

Adore that scarf! What a smashing outfit, Lala!!!


----------



## lala28

diera23 said:


> You look lovely *lala28*, as always


 
Thank you, dear *diera*!



etoupebirkin said:


> Gorgeous!!! And your Kelly is absolutely drool-worthy.


 
*eb*, nothing beats vintage crocodile porosus!



bfly said:


> Lala, your Kelly is TDF.


 
*bfly*, Thank you!



Jadeite said:


>






pjlatte said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!


 
*pjlatte*, Thanks so much!



merrydish said:


> Adore that scarf! What a smashing outfit, Lala!!!


 *merrydish*, I like to mix-it-up so the scarf and handbag are H, but the jumpsuit is from Forever21!


----------



## lala28

Today's experiment involves a lime swift Catenina and vintage 23 black box Constance.  There isn't really a thread on this, but I thought it would be interesting to see what fits inside a Catenina versus what fits inside a Constance.  Surprisingly, they are virtually the same capacity-wise!

- red Karo PM
- Kiwi Perfume Atomizer
- Raisin chevre bearn wallet
- green alligator calendar
(plus iPhone)









And, there is still space to spare!


----------



## lala28

Vintage 23cm black box Constance GHW (1981) with Paperoles scarf from the H opening at the Bellagio:


----------



## lala28

Lime swift Catenina PHW, Isidore alligator and horn necklace, potiron KDT, sanguine lizard cdC, marron glace clic clac, and Paperoles scarf:






Lime swift Catenina PHW with silk balls (hee hee) and paperoles scarf:


----------



## Anthea Pan

lala28, your collections are truly amazing!!! Drooling....


----------



## WingNut

I am drooling over everything in this thread! lala28 you have the most amazing collection!


----------



## HfromT

*Lala*...I am AMAZED you can get that much in your Constance 23!!  I have trouble fitting me kelly wallet, blackberry, keys and a lipstick in my Constance Elan.  I even went out to buy a tiny little Bottega card case to use in the elan instead of my Kelly wallet, just so I had more room to play with!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Today's experiment involves a lime swift Catenina and vintage 23 black box Constance.  There isn't really a thread on this, but I thought it would be interesting to see what fits inside a Catenina versus what fits inside a Constance.  Surprisingly, they are virtually the same capacity-wise!
> 
> - red Karo PM
> - Kiwi Perfume Atomizer
> - Raisin chevre bearn wallet
> - green alligator calendar
> (plus iPhone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, there is still space to spare!



interesting. it holds more than it looks!

and loving those pics btw, you know that!


----------



## blingbaby

Well here I am in Australia on a very hot Saturday afternoon - hubby is at golf and I am supposed to be doing my tax.   BUT I have been strolling through Lala's garden for at least an hour.  OMG I am in total awe.  Not only the most beautiful and classy collection I have probably ever seen, but Lala your creativity is fantastic.  I gather you don't need adopting, maybe you could adopt me ? Just beautiful !


----------



## Vertanis

lala28 said:


> I am on a second honeymoon with this scarf! I can't seem to not take it out and play with it.
> 
> Au cour de la vie
> In action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613679
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613681



You're so gorgeous! Your photos are brilliant too; thanks for the demonstration and comparison of the two handbags; wow you manage to fit rather big small leather goods in those two bags! Simply brilliant! 

Hahha very well connected with your SA?


----------



## lala28

Vertanis said:
			
		

> You're so gorgeous! Your photos are brilliant too; thanks for the demonstration and comparison of the two handbags; wow you manage to fit rather big small leather goods in those two bags! Simply brilliant!
> 
> Hahha very well connected with your SA?



Thank you!


----------



## lala28

Graphite shiny nilo croc Kelly Pochette and Etriers GM shawl, with coral beaded necklace:






I live how Etriers looks so different in these two colorways - the raisin shawl is discreet and ladylike whereas the purple/green is fun and whimsical. Hence justification for buying multiples of the same design!


----------



## Jadeite

Oh jeez, lala i think your garden is quick becoming a National Park!  lemme camp in there!


----------



## merrydish

Jadeite is so right and I think she would have lots of company, lol! Truly, Lala, your thread is my very favorite in addition to being inspirational and worthy of a major magazine.


----------



## blingbaby

Jadeite said:


> Oh jeez, lala i think your garden is quick becoming a National Park!  lemme camp in there!



Lol.... me too !


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Oh jeez, lala i think your garden is quick becoming a National Park!  lemme camp in there!






			
				merrydish said:
			
		

> Jadeite is so right and I think she would have lots of company, lol! Truly, Lala, your thread is my very favorite in addition to being inspirational and worthy of a major magazine.






			
				blingbaby said:
			
		

> Lol.... me too !



Well, if I ever did, I promise to send you free first edition copies!


----------



## lala28

I tend to overlook this bag because it's not as bold as some of my other pieces, but every time I use this, I am reminded of how great and easy to wear it is and appreciate it even more.

Bleu de prusse Togo 35 Birkin PHW: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I had a dickens of a time finding it even though BdP was a "standard" color offering. Not as eye catching as bleu electrique, but an equal beauty in my eyes.

I have other blues - thalassa, bleu abysse, bleu electrique - but there is something so happy and brilliant and practical about this color.

Paired with men's silk scarf Couvertures et tenues de Jour, rabbit pikabook (converted to a bag charm), piggy bag charm, and wool pom poms from DD's summer camp.


----------



## puluthitam

wow lala, your collection is AMAZING!! 

But one question, how do you decide which bag to carry everyday? Goodness, its a luxury problem i wish i have! :giggles:


----------



## lala28

puluthitam said:
			
		

> wow lala, your collection is AMAZING!!
> 
> But one question, how do you decide which bag to carry everyday? Goodness, its a luxury problem i wish i have! :giggles:



I rotate regularly so no bag feels left out. If I notice that a specific bag falls out of rotation, then I reconsider whether that bag really suits me and if it doesn't, I try to adopt it out to a more deserving home either on a temporary or permanent basis.


----------



## Chrisy

lala28 said:


> I tend to overlook this bag because it's not as bold as some of my other pieces, but every time I use this, I am reminded of how great and easy to wear it is and appreciate it even more.
> 
> Bleu de prusse Togo 35 Birkin PHW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619284
> 
> 
> I had a dickens of a time finding it even though BdP was a "standard" color offering. Not as eye catching as bleu electrique, but an equal beauty in my eyes.
> 
> I have other blues - thalassa, bleu abysse, bleu electrique - but there is something so happy and brilliant and practical about this color.
> 
> Paired with men's silk scarf Couvertures et tenues de Jour, rabbit pikabook (converted to a bag charm), piggy bag charm, and wool pom poms from DD's summer camp.
> 
> View attachment 1619290



Beautiful combo.  Just love it.


----------



## lala28

Now that I've taken Ms. BdP out, I can't help playing with her: 




Lighting isn't the greatest, but the shawl is in fact Au du fil Carre in fuschia/rose/bleu (cw04).


----------



## diera23

lala28 said:


> Now that I've taken Ms. BdP out, I can't help playing with her:
> 
> View attachment 1619642
> 
> 
> Lighting isn't the greatest, but the shawl is in fact Au du fil Carre in fuschia/rose/bleu (cw04).
> 
> View attachment 1619645



Oh my, love love how vibrant the color is, looks lovely on you!


----------



## xquisite

lala28 said:


> I tend to overlook this bag because it's not as bold as some of my other pieces, but every time I use this, I am reminded of how great and easy to wear it is and appreciate it even more.



You overlooked BdP?? Mais non! It's arguably my fave H blue and I would choose it over BE any day. I would love to see a lindy in this colour if it comes back.


----------



## azoreh

lala28 said:


> I am on a second honeymoon with this scarf! I can't seem to not take it out and play with it.
> 
> Au cour de la vie
> In action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613679
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613681



 this Kelly.......those scales


----------



## LQYB

Olala, what a shawl the color is so beautiful! 

lala, I can't imagine how beautiful you looked in the shawl!


----------



## lala28

xquisite said:
			
		

> You overlooked BdP?? Mais non! It's arguably my fave H blue and I would choose it over BE any day. I would love to see a lindy in this colour if it comes back.



I know what you mean about BdP making a comeback - there was a lovely preloved BdP lindy listed on the 'bay a while back that did give me pause.


----------



## lala28

Diera, Azoreh, LQBY- thank you for letting me share my leather babies with you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

shawl is lovely


----------



## lala28

Today, I'm tempting fate by bringing out Psyche cw03 (Noir/Etoupe/Vert d' eau) Giant 140cm silk twill in weather predicted to rain, with Rouge H and Ardoise chèvre Mysore 35B PHW.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lala28 said:


> Today, I'm tempting fate by bringing out Psyche cw03 (Noir/Etoupe/Vert d' eau) Giant 140cm silk twill in weather predicted to rain, with Rouge H and Ardoise chèvre Mysore 35B PHW.


 
Wow I love the 140 silk on you!!


----------



## plumtree

Love this scarf with the navy and the way you've tied it.  I must say that navy (and these colours) really suit you.


----------



## IFFAH

Azure Rabbit is so cute with BDP.


----------



## IFFAH

IFFAH said:


> Azure Rabbit is so cute with BDP.



Celeste Rabbit.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Lala- you're collection is amazing!  I love the last scarf.  Are you ever going to do a group photo or closet shot for us?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Double post


----------



## shoonik

the scarf shot is absolutely stunning! could you possibly show us how to do the drape?


----------



## xquisite

lala28 said:


> I know what you mean about BdP making a comeback - there was a lovely preloved BdP lindy listed on the 'bay a while back that did give me pause.


There was? (faints) Ooh, that means it exists; I've never seen one..


----------



## xquisite

lala28 said:


> Today, I'm tempting fate by bringing out Psyche cw03 (Noir/Etoupe/Vert d' eau) Giant 140cm silk twill in weather predicted to rain, with Rouge H and Ardoise chèvre Mysore 35B PHW.


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## blingbaby

lala28 said:


> Today, I'm tempting fate by bringing out Psyche cw03 (Noir/Etoupe/Vert d' eau) Giant 140cm silk twill in weather predicted to rain, with Rouge H and Ardoise chèvre Mysore 35B PHW.



This scarf just looks stunning.


----------



## Chrisy

lala28 said:


> Today, I'm tempting fate by bringing out Psyche cw03 (Noir/Etoupe/Vert d' eau) Giant 140cm silk twill in weather predicted to rain, with Rouge H and Ardoise chèvre Mysore 35B PHW.



lala, thanks for all the eye candy.  I'm not a outdoor person but this is one garden I can't stop going.


----------



## lala28

As a follow up to showing how much a Constance 23cm and Catenina can hold, I thought it may be helpful to compare the capacity of the Faco clutch, which will be reissued by H in the upcoming seasons, along with another classic, the Drag.

In the Faco today, carrying vert Emeraude lisse gator bearn wallet, Emeraude day planner, orange fruit shaped portefeuil (which I use for makeup and other necessities and is larger than a karo GM), lipstick case, and iPhone in front pocket):







Everything fits easily into the Faco without being bulky. The front closure also slides in easily and remains closed notwithstanding what's inside.  Honestly, I can't really get anything more in a Kelly 28!


----------



## lala28

Faco in black, etrusque, and Gris fonce alligator, with Isidore pousserie matte alligator and horn necklace, Kara Ross python gold bangle, CL booties, and GM sized silk twill Fleurs.


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> Today, I'm tempting fate by bringing out Psyche cw03 (Noir/Etoupe/Vert d' eau) Giant 140cm silk twill in weather predicted to rain, with Rouge H and Ardoise chèvre Mysore 35B PHW.



Ardoise chèvre of my oh my oh my....


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> As a follow up to showing how much a Constance 23cm and Catenina can hold, I thought it may be helpful to compare the capacity of the Faco clutch, which will be reissued by H in the upcoming seasons, along with another classic, the Drag.
> 
> In the Faco today, carrying vert Emeraude lisse gator bearn wallet, Emeraude day planner, orange fruit shaped portefeuil (which I use for makeup and other necessities and is larger than a karo GM), lipstick case, and iPhone in front pocket):
> 
> Everything fits easily into the Faco without being bulky. The front closure also slides in easily and remains closed notwithstanding what's inside.  Honestly, I can't really get anything more in a Kelly 28!



Can I be your gardener???!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

*Lala,* that Psyche in misty colors certainly is pretty and appropriate for a misty LA day!


----------



## Love Of My Life

just lovely....


----------



## Hello Hermes

lala28 said:


> Today, I'm tempting fate by bringing out Psyche cw03 (Noir/Etoupe/Vert d' eau) Giant 140cm silk twill in weather predicted to rain, with Rouge H and Ardoise chèvre Mysore 35B PHW.


 
Gorgeous modeling pics of the scarf!
Also, really love your BdP - one of my favourite classic colours!


----------



## purist

Love the psyche!
And  it even more on you...


----------



## **Chanel**

lala28 said:


> Lime swift Catenina PHW, Isidore alligator and horn necklace, potiron KDT, sanguine lizard cdC, marron glace clic clac, and Paperoles scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lime swift Catenina PHW with silk balls (hee hee) and paperoles scarf:


 
OMG, where did you find these silk balls, *lala*? I don't think I've seen this cw before.
I love it, would be a perfect pair of balls for my Sanguine B .


----------



## lala28

talldrnkofwater said:
			
		

> Lala- you're collection is amazing!  I love the last scarf.  Are you ever going to do a group photo or closet shot for us?



talldrnkofwater: gosh, I think that might really put my DH over the edge to see them all together!




			
				shoonik said:
			
		

> the scarf shot is absolutely stunning! could you possibly show us how to do the drape?



shoonik: Most of the time I don't follow any specific fold or drape methods; I just squinch up the silk, throw it over my shoulders, knot it, and go! Here I just smushed the scarf on the diagonal, placed the middle of the scarf on the front part of my neck/throat area with ends hanging over my shoulders to my backside, wrapped the ends back around my neck again so the ends are in front of my chest, knotted the ends loosely, and shifted the tied part slightly to an angle. 




			
				**Chanel** said:
			
		

> OMG, where did you find these silk balls, lala? I don't think I've seen this cw before.
> I love it, would be a perfect pair of balls for my Sanguine B .



Chanel: I can't help giggling every time I see "silk balls"! Yes, it's immature and silly.  I bought these a couple years ago from Nancy at Kaleidoplace.

To my other sweet tPfer ladies: Thank you once again for dropping by to visit and water my garden with your kind words.


----------



## yummum

Lala28, although all the photos of your garden are over the top gorgeous, the photo of your drag (in your avatar) has always been my favourite. The blue butterfly sets everthing off so perfectly  Thanks for indulging us!


----------



## lala28

yummum said:
			
		

> Lala28, although all the photos of your garden are over the top gorgeous, the photo of your drag (in your avatar) has always been my favourite. The blue butterfly sets everthing off so perfectly  Thanks for indulging us!



Thanks, yumyum!


----------



## lala28

My favorite CSMC reissue this season in vert loden/ Caban/canard;


----------



## Beautykloset

Your collection is just amazing!


----------



## lala28

Beautykloset said:
			
		

> Your collection is just amazing!



Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^lovely!!!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Thank you!



I truly enjoy your pics lala.


----------



## merrydish

You have such an incredible knack of combining bags, scarves, jewelry, etc. So absolutely gorgeous and inspiring I just cannot miss a day of your thread. In fact, I confess, I need to look at it a few times a day for a beauty fix!


----------



## VnSoie

Chester!  How's he doing?


----------



## lala28

hotshot, jadeite, merrydish, VNSoie: thank you dear tPfer ladies! (Pam, Chester is looking forward to seeing more sunshine this spring!)

Next mission is to experiment with the Evelyne 3:

Shortening the strap lets me wear the Evelyne as a shoulder hobo similar in shape to a trim for greater versatility. I ordered an extra canvas strap  at 17 cm to further complete the look.


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> hotshot, jadeite, merrydish, VNSoie: thank you dear tPfer ladies! (Pam, Chester is looking forward to seeing more sunshine this spring!)
> 
> Next mission is to experiment with the Evelyne 3:
> 
> Shortening the strap lets me wear the Evelyne as a shoulder hobo similar in shape to a trim for greater versatility. I ordered an extra canvas strap  at 17 cm to further complete the look.



great idea *lala*!! though i prefer wearing the evelyne the other way as i put my wallet, phone, house keys in the smaller pocket. feels safer to me somehow.


----------



## pjlatte

lala28 said:


> My favorite CSMC reissue this season in vert loden/ Caban/canard;



I love this colorway of the CSMC... so pretty!


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> hotshot, jadeite, merrydish, VNSoie: thank you dear tPfer ladies! (Pam, Chester is looking forward to seeing more sunshine this spring!)
> 
> Next mission is to experiment with the Evelyne 3:
> 
> Shortening the strap lets me wear the Evelyne as a shoulder hobo similar in shape to a trim for greater versatility. I ordered an extra canvas strap at 17 cm to further complete the look.


 I am so drooling right now over this look. Shorter strap on the evelyne works great. I have done it with mine.


----------



## Love Of My Life

enjoy the evelyn bag....


----------



## purist

Love how you wear the Evelyn, it's how I wear mine sometimes and enjoy that length!


----------



## kobe939

Your csmc is so pretty, I need one soon.

Also, you have an amazing collection, thanks very much for sharing!!


----------



## lala28

Today's rainbow inside my bag on way to sunny mini vacation:

Bleu electrique clemence bolide 37 PHW
Rose shocking chèvre Karo GM
Soleil chèvre Calvi
Iris chevre Evelyne coin purse
Raisin chèvre Bearn wallet
Orange chèvre extra-large orange fruit portefeuil 
Emeraude croc day planner
Pink and chocolate large purse insert by Kaleidoplace Collection
Brazil Cashmere and silk stole cw 01
Brazil twilly
Framboise raspberry leather key charm


----------



## lala28

Had hoped to take my éclat lindy 34 in marron d'Inde and rouge h on vacation as well, but decided in the end to travel light. I took my white buffalo HAC32 on my last vacation trip so she had to stay home this time (it is only fair, right?).

Turandot scarf
Éclat lindy 34 in marron d'Inde and rouge h clemence PHW
Brazil twilly
Dragon leather key charm


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

lala28 said:


> Today's rainbow inside my bag on way to sunny mini vacation:
> 
> Bleu electrique clemence bolide 37 PHW
> Rose shocking chèvre Karo GM
> Soleil chèvre Calvi
> Iris chevre Evelyne coin purse
> Raisin chèvre Bearn wallet
> Orange chèvre extra-large orange fruit portefeuil
> Emeraude croc day planner
> Pink and chocolate large purse insert by Kaleidoplace Collection
> Brazil Cashmere and silk stole cw 01
> Brazil twilly
> Framboise raspberry leather key charm



so beautiful! even the insides of your bags become stunning little treasure troves.  i hope you have a lovely vacation!


----------



## poptarts

Agree with LG, beautiful rainbow inside your Bolide! This is one of my favorite threads here. You have a beautiful collection! Have a great vaca


----------



## Euridice

Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## lala28

Thanks! Miss BE visiting her relatives? Anyone recognize the storefront?


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Thanks! Miss BE visiting her relatives? Anyone recognize the storefront?



beautiful picture *lala*!! are those giant enamels in the store window?? amazing


----------



## dbeech

lala28 said:


> Thanks! Miss BE visiting her relatives? Anyone recognize the storefront?


 

South Coast Plaza?


----------



## Jadeite

wow, seriously those giant enamels are amazing.

lala, the BE is sure having a riot of fun with those rainbow colours it's holding in!


----------



## yummum

lala28 said:


> Thanks! Miss BE visiting her relatives? Anyone recognize the storefront?



Such a fun pic lala! We are twilly twins yippee 
I love be clemence and am currently having a blast with my be clemence picotin mm. But i have always adored your be bolide, and was wondering, could you indulge us with a quick modelling pic when you have the time, pretty please with a cherry on top?


----------



## merrydish

Miss BE must have had a delightful party, Lala!


----------



## memo

lala28 said:


> Thanks! Miss BE visiting her relatives? Anyone recognize the storefront?




That looks like the Ala Moana boutique.  My favorite store in the whole mall!


----------



## fashionistaO

WOW THAT RAINBOW 
Never a rainy day, love it !!!


----------



## TankerToad

*lala*
......if it is Ala Mouna you must stop by QPot at the same Mall. Ask about the Hawaii Limited Editions. They have the most fun bag charms etc etc. I love that little boutique~
Wish I was on the Main Island now myself.


----------



## grella

Another great neutral Evelyn. Lala, which color is this please?



lala28 said:


> hotshot, jadeite, merrydish, VNSoie: thank you dear tPfer ladies! (Pam, Chester is looking forward to seeing more sunshine this spring!)
> 
> Next mission is to experiment with the Evelyne 3:
> 
> Shortening the strap lets me wear the Evelyne as a shoulder hobo similar in shape to a trim for greater versatility. I ordered an extra canvas strap  at 17 cm to further complete the look.


----------



## lala28

lala28 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Miss BE visiting her relatives? Anyone recognize the storefront?



It is the storefront of the Ala Moana store on the island of Oahu in Hawaii!


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:
			
		

> lala
> ......if it is Ala Mouna you must stop by QPot at the same Mall. Ask about the Hawaii Limited Editions. They have the most fun bag charms etc etc. I love that little boutique~
> Wish I was on the Main Island now myself.



How cute! I must check it out with DD


----------



## lala28

grella said:
			
		

> Another great neutral Evelyn. Lala, which color is this please?



Hi grella! It is a "plain old" etoupe clemence Evelyne 3 in the GM size. Not flashy, but very versatile.


----------



## lala28

Despite amazing hail storms and flash flooding, Miss BE continues to enjoy a little R&R:


----------



## lala28

Grand Tenue in cw 32 Chataigne/Framboise/Vert, with Heliconia flower


----------



## lala28

Ceintures et Liens in cw 06 Prune/Anthracite/Violet, with vintage ukulele


----------



## lala28

Au fil du Carre shawl, Iris chevre Evelyne coin purse, Raisin chèvre bearn wallet, with orchids:


----------



## lala28

Suddenly, I'm feeling a penchant for oranges:


----------



## Heatherlite

OMG...that orange....Lala, what shawl or scarf is that beneath the goodies?


----------



## kobe939

lala28 said:
			
		

> Despite amazing hail storms and flash flooding, Miss BE continues to enjoy a little R&R:



Your bolide is beautiful, gorgeous!!!


----------



## memo

I love your Hermes Hawaiian Style photo compositions!  What colorway is your Au Fil du Carre shawl?  It's gorgeous.


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> Suddenly, I'm feeling a penchant for oranges:



Making me hungry for fruit.


----------



## sophieg

Wow, lala you have outdone yourself in gorgeousness! I really love the picture with the orchids - so elegant!


----------



## glamourbag

Lala, I thought I could choose one picture but I have to say your pieces and your thread is such an inspiration, not only for an H collector but for those who like artistic works and enjoy putting looks together. Amazing all around.


----------



## grella

And thanks for the info on the etoup Evelyne. Enjoy vacation.





lala28 said:


> Despite amazing hail storms and flash flooding, Miss BE continues to enjoy a little R&R:


----------



## grella

This just feels like Hawaii.  Happy days!



lala28 said:


> Suddenly, I'm feeling a penchant for oranges:


----------



## lala28

Aloha!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Aloha *Lala!!* Enjoy your time away!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Gorgeous!!! The sky is close to the color of the bag!!!!!!! It must be stunning there.


----------



## Junglelove

*Lala*, congratulations on your pictures, they look like professional shots!


----------



## fashionistaO

Mahalo for these fab pictures!!


----------



## pond23

lala28 said:


> Suddenly, I'm feeling a penchant for oranges:



^ Ooooh, I am loving your H-Hour watch with the orange croc/gator strap *lala*! Did you find that beauty in Hawaii? I have been having a difficult time finding exotic straps for my medium H-Hour watch (new model).


----------



## IFFAH

Lala, nice vacation and hope you have a wonderful time. You also have proven how wonderful Bolide is, as a vacation bag!


----------



## Vinia

Thank you for sharing the pics Lala! Blue is soo pretty on a vacation and on a Bolide


----------



## VnSoie

lala28 said:


> Shortening the strap lets me wear the Evelyne as a shoulder hobo similar in shape to a trim for greater versatility. I ordered an extra canvas strap  at 17 cm to further complete the look.



That is a super idea, getting a short strap for the Evelyn.  I like the Trim, but this is a very versatile alternative.  (BTW, I'm really enjoying my etoupe GP.)  You're so creative...but I guess living in the back room of H helps fuel that.    I swear, you must have a secret apartment there somewhere!  

Glad to see Miss BE enjoying her tropical getaway in such fine style (no surprise)!  Enjoy your vacation and have a safe trip home!  (Your eclat Lindy is gorgy with the RH lining, btw.)  Always such fun to see your compositions.


----------



## lala28

pond23 said:
			
		

> ^ Ooooh, I am loving your H-Hour watch with the orange croc/gator strap lala! Did you find that beauty in Hawaii? I have been having a difficult time finding exotic straps for my medium H-Hour watch (new model).



The new model straps are literally just rolling out to stores. I had mine ordered in advance so I could wear mine on my trip.


----------



## lala28

VnSoie said:
			
		

> That is a super idea, getting a short strap for the Evelyn.  I like the Trim, but this is a very versatile alternative.  (BTW, I'm really enjoying my etoupe GP.)  You're so creative...but I guess living in the back room of H helps fuel that.    I swear, you must have a secret apartment there somewhere!
> 
> Glad to see Miss BE enjoying her tropical getaway in such fine style (no surprise)!  Enjoy your vacation and have a safe trip home!  (Your eclat Lindy is gorgy with the RH lining, btw.)  Always such fun to see your compositions.



Ha ha ha! I'm glad you're enjoying your GP! It is a practical and stylish handbag, and etoupe is such a classy color!


----------



## lala28

Wanted to share a treat I picked up before I return home:

Argile (new color?) Kelly Double Tour
Noir barenia bracelet in the short size (also works as a bag charm) which is 5.25 inches in length for  tPfers with smaller wrists
Silver chain d'ancre GM bracelet in the 11cm length (also great for smaller wrists)


----------



## lala28

Rubis chèvre calvi





New bag charms (menthe and lime Carmen, violet and BdP Carmen, balloon ride charm, h barenia heart charm)





Hawaiian friends


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Lala* - You sound like you're having a great vacation with some trips to the H stores.Your BE is stunning and after seeing your inventory report, I'm tempted to ask for a store transfer !!


----------



## fashionistaO

Nice H trinkets to commemorate this trip!! .. and dolphins in the backyard 
Argile is very pretty, I thought Gris Source(sp?) is a new pale grey, it's lighter than GrisT.


----------



## Heatherlite

These are such happy pictures....so YOU, Lala. Just makes me smile. Glad you're having a good time.


----------



## plumtree

Lovely photos!  Love your dressed up bolide and have a happy vacation!


----------



## Mree43

Fantastic pictures. Sounds like you are having a fabulous vacation. Enjoy yourself. Great new goodies.


----------



## pond23

lala28 said:


> The new model straps are literally just rolling out to stores. I had mine ordered in advance so I could wear mine on my trip.



^ Good thinking!  So far I only have the gold epsom strap.


----------



## VnSoie

Ooh, love the new Argile.  Lovely jacquard in the background.  Congrats on the new bracelets!


----------



## too_cute

amazing collection


----------



## bfly

Fab pics Lala. Hope you enjoy your vacation.


----------



## purplebirkins

BE is such a great pop of color! Love the wonderful photos, lala!


----------



## tibaka

Delightful thread, gorgeous pictures, Lala you have incredible taste... and fantastic style!


----------



## Jadeite

gorgeous pics! the sun and sea are just fabulous for putting you in a great mood. thanks for sharing them.


----------



## lala28

Well, like all good things, vacation has come to an end. So, back to silks and shawls!

Grand Tenue SS 2012 reissue
CW 32 Chataigne/framboise/vert

Pink (5p) lizard Constance wallet PHW
Isidore pelouse matte alligator and horn necklace
Pelouse lisse alligator CDC PHW
Sanguine lizard Ano
Argile KDT PHW


----------



## lala28

Grand Tenue SS 2012 reissue
CW 32 Chataigne/framboise/vert
Rosewood shawl ring


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Well, like all good things, vacation has come to an end. So, back to silks and shawls!
> 
> Grand Tenue SS 2012 reissue
> CW 32 Chataigne/framboise/vert
> 
> Pink (5p) lizard Constance wallet PHW
> Isidore pelouse matte alligator and horn necklace
> Pelouse lisse alligator CDC PHW
> Sanguine lizard Ano
> Argile KDT PHW




This is definitely in the PINK of Health! 

Argile looks like griolet?


----------



## yummum

Despite the end of a vacation, never a dull day in the lala household with all the beautiful items and colours. All this eye candy has certainly brightened up my day


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> Grand Tenue SS 2012 reissue
> CW 32 Chataigne/framboise/vert
> Rosewood shawl ring


Oh Lala, there is that 5p again.....

None the less, your silks and bags are beautiful.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

oh la la....pretty pretty pretty!!!

hope you had a splendid vacation in hawaii~~


----------



## IFFAH

Lala28, lovin the Pink!


The Calvi below is in Rubis Epsom.




lala28 said:


> Rubis chèvre calvi


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> This is definitely in the PINK of Health!
> 
> Argile looks like griolet?



Argile looks the same as a clic bracelet in neutral. It's very flesh tone looking and hard to photograph. I haven't decided yet if it's a color that works for me.


----------



## lala28

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Lala28, lovin the Pink!
> 
> The Calvi below is in Rubis Epsom.



Thanks, IFFAH! I was typing away and my fingers got ahead of myself!


----------



## lala28

glamourbag said:
			
		

> Oh Lala, there is that 5p again.....
> 
> None the less, your silks and bags are beautiful.



Yes, 5p it is. Hee hee.


----------



## lala28

I finally remember the cw of the black Au fil shawl: it is cw08! After swearing off buying multiple colorways of the same shawl, I gave in and purchased three of Au fil .

Heatherlite, the orange and white backdrop of my earlier picture isn't a scarf/shawl...it's my duvet cover! Hee hee.

VnSoie, pond23, grella, jadeite, Heatherlite, hermesdaisuki. Yummum, tibaka, purplebirkins, bfly, too_cute, Mree43,  Vinia, chkpfbeliever, IFFAH, fashionistaO, Junglelove, etoupebirkin, nakedmosher2of3, glamourbag, sophieg, memo, kobe939:  thank you for visiting my vacation with me. A while back there were discussions on another thread about to take (or not to take) Hermes bags on trips. In the early days, I used to leave these babies at home with a bag sitter of course (lol!), but realized that I could safely and happily take them with me when I travel. I have learned to carefully select which bags are better travel companions for certain types of trips than others. After all, the last thing I need on vacation is stress and aggravation about my accessories!

My DS picked these flowers from our neighborhood and then my DD decided to dress them with accessories, so cheers to you all!


----------



## lala28

As an example of my Au fil splurge, here is cw05 orange/bleu/vieil or. Yet another time when one of my bags selected a silk for itself!


----------



## lala28

And once again, a Dancing Pearls mousseline to match my Dancing Pearls scarf! Hee hee. Paired with vintage H lizard cuffs GHW, and BE KD.


----------



## fashionistaO

H needs to borrow this flower arrangment theme .. Spring is ard the corner 

Thanks for sharing, kudos for DS and DD!


----------



## Vinia

lala28 said:
			
		

> As an example of my Au fil splurge, here is cw05 orange/bleu/vieil or. Yet another time when one of my bags selected a silk for itself!



It's easy to see why you could not resist this. This is beautiful. Wish that this will remind you of this year's vacation.


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> I finally remember the cw of the black Au fil shawl: it is cw08! After swearing off buying multiple colorways of the same shawl, I gave in and purchased three of Au fil .
> 
> Heatherlite, the orange and white backdrop of my earlier picture isn't a scarf/shawl...it's my duvet cover! Hee hee.
> 
> VnSoie, pond23, grella, jadeite, Heatherlite, hermesdaisuki. Yummum, tibaka, purplebirkins, bfly, too_cute, Mree43,  Vinia, chkpfbeliever, IFFAH, fashionistaO, Junglelove, etoupebirkin, nakedmosher2of3, glamourbag, sophieg, memo, kobe939:  thank you for visiting my vacation with me. A while back there were discussions on another thread about to take (or not to take) Hermes bags on trips. In the early days, I used to leave these babies at home with a bag sitter of course (lol!), but realized that I could safely and happily take them with me when I travel. I have learned to carefully select which bags are better travel companions for certain types of trips than others. After all, the last thing I need on vacation is stress and aggravation about my accessories!
> 
> My DS picked these flowers from our neighborhood and then my DD decided to dress them with accessories, so cheers to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645951


*lala*, I LOVE these arrangements! So creative! I had to look twice to find the H goodies.  This could be an Hermes ad.  Love it!


----------



## merrydish

Your flower arrangement is truly inspired, Lala, combined with those H accessories. Stunning!!!


----------



## lala28

Hee hee. I'll call it H-ikebana (Ikebana means the art of flower arrangement in Japanese)!

In all my excitement I forgot to post my Happy St. Patrick's Day picture!  Notice that I've included more lucky items than just a clover leather key charm


----------



## lala28

May good luck and fortune follow you each day of the year.  

H clover lucky leather charm
Gold fortune cookie charm
Lucky frog Limoges (in Japanese, the word for frog is "kaeru".  The verb for return is also "kaeru" with different characters but pronounced the same way. It is believed that carrying a frog charm in your wallet will bring you prosperity because every dollar you spend will return to you!)
Turtle Limoges for long life
Green freshwater pearls for rare and precious items
Malachite silver cuff for lucky treasures
H pelouse nilo croc Lindy30 and matte alligator Isidore necklace because I was lucky to find them
H Imaginaires scarf because my SA is lucky I decided to buy it!
H lotus twilly for beauty


----------



## adeedee

Dear DR. LALA
I finally have more time to drop you a note here and decide to call you DR. LALA.
I admire your talent in art the way you present your lovely collection. Not just that, you have incredible taste in fashion. You also have a nice smile and must be a beautiful woman. Please keep posting your art pieces here, they always brighten my day. Thank you so much.


----------



## Hello Hermes

Lovely ensemble! Thanks for always sharing, I really enjoy your photos!


----------



## Hello Hermes

Sure...it was the BAG´S fault! :lolots:



lala28 said:


> As an example of my Au fil splurge, here is cw05 orange/bleu/vieil or. Yet another time when one of my bags selected a silk for itself!


----------



## lala28

It's always the bag's fault! Hee hee. And, because these bags have been named, I tell DH that "Chester", "Ruby", "Annie" etc. absolutely said to buy it and see the puzzled look on his face.

At the end of February through mid-March is rodeo time for many us who live in this Great State.  I can't hold a candle to docride's avatar, but here are some highlights from this year's rodeo and livestock show:


----------



## margieb

lala28 said:


> It's always the bag's fault! Hee hee. And, because these bags have been named, I tell DH that "Chester", "Ruby", "Annie" etc. absolutely said to buy it and see the puzzled look on his face.
> 
> At the end of February through mid-March is rodeo time for many us who live in this Great State.  I can't hold a candle to docride's avatar, but here are some highlights from this year's rodeo and livestock show:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647536
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647537
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647538




Lala!  Thank you for these great pictures!  I was hoping you would post something from the show.  I love livestock shows.  Especially the "designer chickens"!  But what is with that "bony butt" cow?  Is she okay?


----------



## lala28

margieb said:
			
		

> Lala!  Thank you for these great pictures!  I was hoping you would post something from the show.  I love livestock shows.  Especially the "designer chickens"!  But what is with that "bony butt" cow?  Is she okay?



Hee hee. This is a Brahman cow and Brahmans have pronounced "humps" and do well in places with a lot of drought and minimal grassy areas. I asked the same thing too and learned about Brahmans from the cattle owner! Oh, and I also learned how to make steers and what bull riders do to rile up the bull beforehand!


----------



## lala28

Ever seen a spider crab, anemone, or sea worm in real life?


----------



## bjorn

lala28 said:


> May good luck and fortune follow you each day of the year.
> 
> H clover lucky leather charm
> Gold fortune cookie charm
> Lucky frog Limoges (in Japanese, the word for frog is "kaeru".  The verb for return is also "kaeru" with different characters but pronounced the same way. It is believed that carrying a frog charm in your wallet will bring you prosperity because every dollar you spend will return to you!)
> Turtle Limoges for long life
> Green freshwater pearls for rare and precious items
> Malachite silver cuff for lucky treasures
> H pelouse nilo croc Lindy30 and matte alligator Isidore necklace because I was lucky to find them
> H Imaginaires scarf because my SA is lucky I decided to buy it!
> H lotus twilly for beauty



Amazing photo


----------



## Hello Hermes

Love your matching H look! Actually there is an annual farm fair in Paris as well, I have been once, and you can see livestock etc in the middle of Paris! Yet another reason to go and see the "Mothership"!



lala28 said:


> It's always the bag's fault! Hee hee. And, because these bags have been named, I tell DH that "Chester", "Ruby", "Annie" etc. absolutely said to buy it and see the puzzled look on his face.
> 
> At the end of February through mid-March is rodeo time for many us who live in this Great State. I can't hold a candle to docride's avatar, but here are some highlights from this year's rodeo and livestock show:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647536
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647537
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647538


----------



## fashionistaO

Oh *lala*, I haven't been to a rodeo in ages, still have my boots, but does me no good in the metropolis .. 
Nice staging w/ your H


----------



## Birkinlover88

Your collection is an inspiration! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lala28

Yesterday, I ran into beautiful ToscaTango wearing her gorgeous Hola Flamenca scarf with the precious polka dots, that inspired me to buy the Clic Clac Polka Dot 70cm scarf:







I am loving the navy blue in this colorway!




Clic Clac Polka Dot paired with Barenia B35 brushed palladium hardware, Sangles twillys, Lala-cita tassel charm, Balloon motion charm, Barenia leather braided wedge sandals, fauve alligator Hapi 3 Gm and Havanne alligator Hapi 3 gm bracelets, and Bleu/White extra wide clic clac.


----------



## BirKineSS

Lala, you have super amazing collection 
I thought I'm done with my BE as my last obsession of H .... hmm apparently not... dangerous!  When is this gonna end??? when when when???


----------



## Vinia

I love the navy cw too!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> May good luck and fortune follow you each day of the year.
> 
> H clover lucky leather charm
> Gold fortune cookie charm
> Lucky frog Limoges (in Japanese, the word for frog is "kaeru".  The verb for return is also "kaeru" with different characters but pronounced the same way. It is believed that carrying a frog charm in your wallet will bring you prosperity because every dollar you spend will return to you!)
> Turtle Limoges for long life
> Green freshwater pearls for rare and precious items
> Malachite silver cuff for lucky treasures
> H pelouse nilo croc Lindy30 and matte alligator Isidore necklace because I was lucky to find them
> H Imaginaires scarf because my SA is lucky I decided to buy it!
> H lotus twilly for beauty



those shoes those shoes!!!


----------



## Heavenplay

To me, this thread is a real Titanic, unsinkable,mysterious and full of posh stuffs. 

:urock: Lala and for sharing with us!


----------



## crazyforhermess

Lala, my DH has this kaeru but a mini one compared to you since we were dating but his $ only goes out and no return? All goes to H/LV/Chanel

Love the CL too



lala28 said:


> May good luck and fortune follow you each day of the year.
> 
> H clover lucky leather charm
> Gold fortune cookie charm
> *Lucky frog Limoges (in Japanese, the word for frog is "kaeru". The verb for return is also "kaeru" with different characters but pronounced the same way. It is believed that carrying a frog charm in your wallet will bring you prosperity because every dollar you spend will return to you!)*
> Turtle Limoges for long life
> Green freshwater pearls for rare and precious items
> Malachite silver cuff for lucky treasures
> H pelouse nilo croc Lindy30 and matte alligator Isidore necklace because I was lucky to find them
> H Imaginaires scarf because my SA is lucky I decided to buy it!
> H lotus twilly for beauty


----------



## crazyforhermess

IS this Diamond Head? Sea Paradise?



lala28 said:


> Ever seen a spider crab, anemone, or sea worm in real life?


----------



## lala28

crazyforhermess said:
			
		

> IS this Diamond Head? Sea Paradise?



Yes


----------



## lala28

Feeling kind of orangey all month-

Capucine clic clac GHW
Orange clic H PHW
Tomette clic clac PHW
Sanguine lizard Ano
Potiron tadelakt KDT PHW


----------



## LQYB

Love every single pic lala! 
Thank you!


----------



## Mree43

Those Loubie's are TO DIE FOR!!!! Lucky girl!!!!


----------



## j3nl

Love both the beaded purses in post #171 and #178 - may I ask who they are by?


----------



## kobe939

Lala, thank you for taking the time and effort to post your vacation pics here and share with us, along with all your gorgeous goodies. Also love the way you take your pics, and how you arrange your goodies, it's so artistic. I wish I could have this talent.

Love this thread!!!


----------



## loves

loving the latest orange pic!


----------



## fashionistaO

Feeling this orangey mood, luv capucine!


----------



## adeedee

Dr. Lala,
This looks like a painting to me.. different orange tones of main objects corresponding well to the background of music keyboard(colors, line, and angle)...  imagining these bangles are dancing like a piece of music... so happy... 
Thank you..Hope you don't mind I call you Dr.=Expert in everything


----------



## adeedee

I am still new here. It takes a while to upload my images to other treads...You have A+ images


----------



## viewwing

Awesome...! I keep coming back to ogle at your pics! Do you have any mod pics of the ano cuff?


----------



## lala28

viewwing said:
			
		

> Awesome...! I keep coming back to ogle at your pics! Do you have any mod pics of the ano cuff?









Thank you allowing me to share!


----------



## Jadeite

Stunning, as usual.


----------



## lala28

Thank you, Jadeite! I've been drooling over your beauties in the Bags and Shawls thread!!


----------



## lala28

viewwing:  more Ano cuffs in action


----------



## fufu

Ano cuffs are growing on me.. >_<


----------



## lala28

Bicolor rouge H and ardoise chèvre Mysore B35 with brushed palladium hardware
Electrique bleu and violet Carmen key ring
Hippo leather key charm
Tendresse Feline shawl in CW04 (Caban/bleu Klein/Brun) otherwise known as bright blue, navy, and brown 
Elle shoe in noir SS 2012 collection


----------



## Crazyforbirkin

OMG lala! I just adore all your Hs! How i wish that i can afford half of your treasures. Love love love every piece you got!


----------



## Katel

lala28 said:


> Thank you allowing me to share!


 
everything is always gorgeous in your garden, lala, thank you for sharing it!

love your dragon charm here soooo much    and thank you for your posts - I am very appreciative of you!


----------



## fufu

I like the bi-colour H


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Bicolor rouge H and ardoise chèvre Mysore B35 with brushed palladium hardware
> Electrique bleu and violet Carmen key ring
> Hippo leather key charm
> Tendresse Feline shawl in CW04 (Caban/bleu Klein/Brun) otherwise known as bright blue, navy, and brown
> Elle shoe in noir SS 2012 collection
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1651875



I'll just add this to the list of stuff I wanna grab n run with.


----------



## Heatherlite

fufu said:


> Ano cuffs are growing on me.. >_<


Lala got me into ano cuffs. They are super comfortable and complement so many of Hermes' other pieces. Love them!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Lala, you and I are ago twins on the Sanguine Ano!!! It's such a cool cuff!!!


----------



## Sookyeethum

Love all ur collections!


----------



## purselover888

I come to this thread to look everyday......it really makes me happy.  You have an unbelievable collection, impeccable taste, and amazing eye for beauty.  Thank you, Lala!!!


----------



## ouija board

Lala, thanks for the modeling pics of your Ano cuff! I need more ideas on what to wear it with, and what better place to look than here! I think I 'need' a Farandole bracelet


----------



## fufu

I wanna visit your Garden Lala...


----------



## lala28

Maybe because it's spring time, but I am feeling particularly orange-y lately.

Kimono shawl in CW02







with potiron clemence lindy34 GHW






with Vert cru gulliver Kelly32 GHW





Marwari shawl in turquoise 
Potiron clemence lindy34 GHW


----------



## fufu

Vert cru gulliver, my mum will love this


----------



## lala28

fufu said:
			
		

> Vert cru gulliver, my mum will love this



At first I shyed away from very cru because of its bright hue, but it surprisingly works well with a neutral wardrobe.


----------



## lala28

Proues 1973 silk twill 
Sanguine lizard Ano cuff
Sanguine lizard CDC PHW
Potiron tadelakt KDT PHW
Orange clic clac PHW
Tormette clic H PHW
Capucine clic H GHW
H hour GM watch GHW and orange croc strap









Off to see children's musical theater modelling new Kimono shawl CW02:

Papaya RTW SS 2012 cotton shift
Sanguine lizard Ano cuff
Sterling farandole bracelet 11 cm
H Hour watch GHW with croc strap
RTW SS 2011 tri-colored leather sandals 
Potiron clemence Lindy 34 GHW


----------



## lovely64

That cw in Kimono is stunning!!! I should visit your lovely thread more often dear lala! Amazing items:0)


----------



## fashionistaO

Darling *lala *- super duper  these last sets of peektures!
Lurve everything gulliver...

:worthy: You are a great canvas for H And color :worthy:


----------



## Love Of My Life

lovely & very springlike....


----------



## HelenaOfficial

So pretty 

Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Jadeite

a potiron lindy!!! you have the best finds!


----------



## kobe939

Potiron clemence lindy34 GHW, just gorgeous!


----------



## xquisite

lala28 said:


> Maybe because it's spring time, but I am feeling particularly orange-y lately.
> 
> Kimono shawl in CW02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with potiron clemence lindy34 GHW


 I love the potiron lindy -and the perefct combo with this colourway.


----------



## Churva

Love Potiron Lindy! Never gave that color much thought until I saw it on 
this garden, and the capuccine, tomette and orange Clic Clac arrangement is
so monochromatically pretty


----------



## memo

Lala, I'm not a big fan of orange but you make it so appealing.  Everything is gorgeous.


----------



## lala28

I never wear oranges or yellows, but I'm really loving orange this season. Maybe I'm vitamin C deficient?


----------



## memo

lala28 said:


> I never wear oranges or yellows, but I'm really loving orange this season. Maybe I'm vitamin C deficient?



The colors look terrific on you and definitely very sunny!


----------



## IFFAH

A month ago, I saw an Orange cardigan at H&M and thought of how wonderful this color will be to a muted ensemble. 

Orange is a wonderful color not only in accessories, in RTW too. Nothing beats Hermes Orange RTW.
lala28, love the Papaya RTW SS 12 Cotton Shift dress and you look good in all-H!


----------



## adeedee

you look pretty..


----------



## Hello Hermes

lala28 said:


> viewwing: more Ano cuffs in action


 
I love the Ano cuff! Thanks for showing several modeling pics. I see them so rarely in stores, though, I haven´t found the right colour yet. Do you know if it is just one size or different sizes?


----------



## lala28

Hello Hermes said:
			
		

> I love the Ano cuff! Thanks for showing several modeling pics. I see them so rarely in stores, though, I haven´t found the right colour yet. Do you know if it is just one size or different sizes?



Ano comes in only one size because it's flexible. The cuff expands for a larger wrist, and contracts for a smaller wrist. It's soft to wear - leather on the inside of the cuff, and lizard or regular leather on the outside.


----------



## lala28

memo, IFFAH, hello Hermes and Adeedee: big hugs to you! My favorite color (wardrobe wise) is basic black, followed by navy, grey, dark brown, and tan, so I sincerely appreciate your support as I try to infuse a little color into my day wear!


----------



## lala28

Sunbathing during the day...






Later on, getting dark and mysterious after dusk:


----------



## fashionistaO

The little croc is like a chameleon on the carre, cute!

Same here w/ blacks, navy, gray, and blush for attire, but you rock colors so well 

I concur w/IFFAH


----------



## Julide

*Lala* you look fantastic!! This shawl was meant for you!!!BTW your potiron lindy is TDF!!


----------



## purplebirkins

love the blue marwari shawl with the lindy!


----------



## lala28

Hello Hermes said:
			
		

> I love the Ano cuff! Thanks for showing several modeling pics. I see them so rarely in stores, though, I haven´t found the right colour yet. Do you know if it is just one size or different sizes?



Hi Hello Hermes! 
Here are a few pictures showing the Ano cuff alone from different angles so you can see why it comes only in one size:


----------



## lala28

Today is Monday so it's time to go back to basics:











Les Cles 90cm silk twill in blanc/noir (earlier issue)
Graphite lisse nilo croc Kelly Pochette PHW
Ghilles heels in suede and patent leather SS 2012
Black lisse alligator Astral bracelet
Black lisse alligator Berenice bracelet PHW
Argile Kelly Double Tour PHW
Angel wings earrings


----------



## Polaremil

Love everything in your Monday picture, my kind of colors (or lack thereof, lol)! The shoes are so pretty! Do you mind sharing the make of the earrings?


----------



## Jadeite

wow, i need more vitamin C!


----------



## Shimmery

Haha, *Lala*, I like how your "basic" is croc and gator!


----------



## Junglelove

Oh *Lala*, happy Monday to you!


----------



## Hello Hermes

lala28 said:


> Hi Hello Hermes!
> Here are a few pictures showing the Ano cuff alone from different angles so you can see why it comes only in one size:


 
Thanks Lala! I totally see it now.
I just need to find my HG colour - which I am not sure about yet. I think it needs to be love at first sight.


----------



## adeedee

lala28 said:


> Today is Monday so it's time to go back to basics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Cles 90cm silk twill in blanc/noir (earlier issue)
> Graphite lisse nilo croc Kelly Pochette PHW
> Ghilles heels in suede and patent leather SS 2012
> Black lisse alligator Astral bracelet
> Black lisse alligator Berenice bracelet PHW
> Argile Kelly Double Tour PHW
> Angel wings earrings


You look  sophisticated with these colors... shoes are so wowooow.... Great matching items..


----------



## Love Of My Life

beautiful Monday.....


----------



## Baggieslicious

oh.. each of your pictures are breathtaking!!
pls don't ever stop!!


----------



## lala28

Polaremil said:
			
		

> Love everything in your Monday picture, my kind of colors (or lack thereof, lol)! The shoes are so pretty! Do you mind sharing the make of the earrings?



Hee hee - I bought these earrings for a couple of dollars on my lunch break from a vendor booth in the walkway between buildings. I don't think they have a brand!
Almost as fun as my alligator ring garage sale find!


----------



## lala28

For you ladies who need only carry a mirror, hankie, and gloves:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20cm little lady lizzy mini Kelly
CSMC silk twill
Vintage braise lisse porosus croc CDC PHW
More current braise lisse alligator KD PHW


----------



## BegforBag

lala28 said:


> For you ladies who need only carry a mirror, hankie, and gloves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20cm little lady lizzy mini Kelly
> CSMC silk twill
> Vintage braise lisse porosus croc CDC PHW
> More current braise lisse alligator KD PHW


 
OMG!!!  Gorgeous Gorgeous Kelly!!!!  TDF!!!  Thank you for posting.


----------



## kat99

lala28 said:


> Today is Monday so it's time to go back to basics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Cles 90cm silk twill in blanc/noir (earlier issue)
> Graphite lisse nilo croc Kelly Pochette PHW
> Ghilles heels in suede and patent leather SS 2012
> Black lisse alligator Astral bracelet
> Black lisse alligator Berenice bracelet PHW
> Argile Kelly Double Tour PHW
> Angel wings earrings



LOVE! The Berenice bracelet is so pretty, I really want to add one


----------



## Junglelove

*Lala*, would you please take an action pic of your 20 Kelly for reference? I'd love to have a better idea of its size.


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> For you ladies who need only carry a mirror, hankie, and gloves:
> 
> 20cm little lady lizzy mini Kelly
> CSMC silk twill
> Vintage braise lisse porosus croc CDC PHW
> More current braise lisse alligator KD PHW



Killer!! You know I'm stalking this thread right? I can't help it!


----------



## kgirl<3

Jadeite said:


> Killer!! You know I'm stalking this thread right? I can't help it!



+1


----------



## lala28

Happy belated Easter!  Hope everyone's weekend was sweet and satisfying! I know that I overdosed on sugar, even more so than the kiddos.

Inspired by the warming climate,

Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28 PHW
Etriers GM shawl
Amethyst lisse CDC PHW
Bacarrat silver and crystal choker necklace
Bleu electrique and violet Carmencita
Recycled H ribbon "poms"






and with Les Giraffes GM shawl
Argile KDT PHW
Fauve matte croc CDC PHW
Havanne matte gator Hapi bracelet PHW
H leather charm






and with Kimono ex Libris GM shawl in colorway 07


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous *lala*, the best chocolate dessert ever (have to stop to wipe the drool off my face now!)


----------



## FrenchSandra

lala28 said:


> Happy belated Easter!  Hope everyone's weekend was sweet and satisfying! I know that I overdosed on sugar, even more so than the kiddos.
> 
> Inspired by the warming climate,
> 
> Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28 PHW
> Etriers GM shawl
> Amethyst lisse CDC PHW
> Bacarrat silver and crystal choker necklace
> Bleu electrique and violet Carmencita
> Recycled H ribbon "poms"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with Les Giraffes GM shawl
> Argile KDT PHW
> Fauve matte croc CDC PHW
> Havanne matte gator Hapi bracelet PHW
> H leather charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with Kimono ex Libris GM shawl in colorway 07



This Plume is one of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen Lala !

And love all your pairings. BTW, Argile is a very beautiful new color


----------



## lala28

I think the key to wearing silks is to really "knead" them (like making bread!) and not be afraid to twist them and try different folds, knots, and twists, even if there aren't any scarf tying cards available.  Otherwise, scarves may seem fussy and formal, and as a result, see little face time.  KWIM? Since I last posted, I've come up with a few different ways to incorporate my shawl/scarf rings into more casual day wear.  

Silk scarf and three horn shawl rings as a necklace:







Lena horn necklace and horn shawl ring as a pendant:






Silk scarf and horn shawl ring, as a belt (horn shawl ring used in a manner similar to the romance belt):






Silk scarf and horn shawl ring, as a head covering (a bit turban like):






Experimenting how to wear a horn shawl ring as a hair accessory:






And my favorite creation (hee hee), twilly and horn scarf ring as an anklet:






P.S. Also works as a garter belt -- LOL! (decided not to post a modelling photo of this style!)


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Oh my* Lala* you make me want plume  yours is so TDF 

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> Gorgeous lala, the best chocolate dessert ever (have to stop to wipe the drool off my face now!)






			
				FrenchSandra said:
			
		

> This Plume is one of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen Lala !
> 
> And love all your pairings. BTW, Argile is a very beautiful new color






			
				MrsRance said:
			
		

> Oh my Lala you make me want plume  yours is so TDF
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance



Thank you! At first I wasn't sure about the plume because it looks like a formal lady bag; something the good Queen of England would carry.  But, in the end it turns out to wear very similarly to the bolide, a bag I do use without hesitation. Plus, the matte croc finish is so soft and souple (and yummy!) that I couldn't resist. Lol!


----------



## lala28

Another April inspiration:

Navy VL Drag 2 (32 size) PHW
Amethyst lisse gator CDC PHW
Ceintures scarf SS 2012
Amethyst patent leather Rondo style CL pumps


----------



## lala28

For the upcoming summer:

Tosca clemence Jypsiere 28 PHW
Au fil Carre GM shawl
Bleu electrique and violet carmencita


----------



## fashionistaO

Lots of options w/ your horn pieces, and the wings earrings are a fun find!!
But your plume


----------



## fufu

Scarf ring as an anklet, I adore this idea


----------



## Jadeite

Multiple orgasms. 

 The creative use of the horn scarf rings is very thoughtful.


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

lala28 said:
			
		

> For the upcoming summer:
> 
> Tosca clemence Jypsiere 28 PHW
> Au fil Carre GM shawl
> Bleu electrique and violet carmencita



Wow!! OMG I love them!!!


----------



## IFFAH

Creative uses of Hermes and having fun with them in all different imaginations you can come up with. Thanks for sharing, *lala28*. Havanne plume mixed with carmens duo & Amethyst against etiers gm shawl; love that combination of neutral with a pop color of accessory!


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

lala28 said:
			
		

> For you ladies who need only carry a mirror, hankie, and gloves:
> 
> 20cm little lady lizzy mini Kelly
> CSMC silk twill
> Vintage braise lisse porosus croc CDC PHW
> More current braise lisse alligator KD PHW



Oh wow!!! The kelly is definitely to die for!!!


----------



## Heatherlite

Welcome back, L...have missed you


----------



## threepwood

Love this thread! Thank you Lala for posting all your beautiful H!


----------



## alundpr

lala28 said:


> For the upcoming summer:
> 
> Tosca clemence Jypsiere 28 PHW
> Au fil Carre GM shawl
> Bleu electrique and violet carmencita



This is stunning.


----------



## bjorn

lala28 said:


> I think the key to wearing silks is to really "knead" them (like making bread!) and not be afraid to twist them and try different folds, knots, and twists, even if there aren't any scarf tying cards available. Otherwise, scarves may seem fussy and formal, and as a result, see little face time. KWIM? Since I last posted, I've come up with a few different ways to incorporate my shawl/scarf rings into more casual day wear.
> 
> Silk scarf and three horn shawl rings as a necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> Lena horn necklace and horn shawl ring as a pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> Silk scarf and horn shawl ring, as a belt (horn shawl ring used in a manner similar to the romance belt):
> 
> 
> 
> Silk scarf and horn shawl ring, as a head covering (a bit turban like):
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenting how to wear a horn shawl ring as a hair accessory:
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite creation (hee hee), twilly and horn scarf ring as an anklet:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Also works as a garter belt -- LOL! (decided not to post a modelling photo of this style!)


 
Very creative....


----------



## alundpr

What colorway is your Au fil du Carre?


----------



## Euridice

lala28 said:


> For the upcoming summer:
> 
> Tosca clemence Jypsiere 28 PHW
> Au fil Carre GM shawl
> Bleu electrique and violet carmencita




Oh my goodness, what a fantastic au fil du carre---and Jypsiere in Tosca!! Well, everything you post is fabulous, but wow, I am blown away by this particular gorgeousness!!


----------



## tulip618

Lala, how do you make that "Lala-cita tassel charm" with the bolduc ribbons? I would love to make one for myself too! Can you please teach me? I tried making amaze balls but they ended up really odd looking............


----------



## adeedee

lala28 said:


> Happy belated Easter!  Hope everyone's weekend was sweet and satisfying! I know that I overdosed on sugar, even more so than the kiddos.
> 
> Inspired by the warming climate,
> 
> Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28 PHW
> Etriers GM shawl
> Amethyst lisse CDC PHW
> Bacarrat silver and crystal choker necklace
> Bleu electrique and violet Carmencita
> Recycled H ribbon "poms"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with Les Giraffes GM shawl
> Argile KDT PHW
> Fauve matte croc CDC PHW
> Havanne matte gator Hapi bracelet PHW
> H leather charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with Kimono ex Libris GM shawl in colorway 07


love Recycled H ribbon "poms" and gorgeous Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28 PHW


----------



## adeedee

lala28 said:


> I think the key to wearing silks is to really "knead" them (like making bread!) and not be afraid to twist them and try different folds, knots, and twists, even if there aren't any scarf tying cards available.  Otherwise, scarves may seem fussy and formal, and as a result, see little face time.  KWIM? Since I last posted, I've come up with a few different ways to incorporate my shawl/scarf rings into more casual day wear.
> 
> Silk scarf and three horn shawl rings as a necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lena horn necklace and horn shawl ring as a pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk scarf and horn shawl ring, as a belt (horn shawl ring used in a manner similar to the romance belt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk scarf and horn shawl ring, as a head covering (a bit turban like):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenting how to wear a horn shawl ring as a hair accessory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite creation (hee hee), twilly and horn scarf ring as an anklet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Also works as a garter belt -- LOL! (decided not to post a modelling photo of this style!)


great ideas of a garter belt and an ankle scarf,  ankle scarf looks very nice on you..


----------



## adeedee

lala28 said:


> Another April inspiration:
> 
> Navy VL Drag 2 (32 size) PHW
> Amethyst lisse gator CDC PHW
> Ceintures scarf SS 2012
> Amethyst patent leather Rondo style CL pumps


beautiful beautiful.... a great piece of art work...


----------



## adeedee

lala28 said:


> For the upcoming summer:
> 
> Tosca clemence Jypsiere 28 PHW
> Au fil Carre GM shawl
> Bleu electrique and violet carmencita


Tosca clemence Jypsiere 28 PHW is such a great color


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> I think the key to wearing silks is to really "knead" them (like making bread!) and not be afraid to twist them and try different folds, knots, and twists, even if there aren't any scarf tying cards available.  Otherwise, scarves may seem fussy and formal, and as a result, see little face time.  KWIM? Since I last posted, I've come up with a few different ways to incorporate my shawl/scarf rings into more casual day wear.
> 
> Silk scarf and three horn shawl rings as a necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lena horn necklace and horn shawl ring as a pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk scarf and horn shawl ring, as a belt (horn shawl ring used in a manner similar to the romance belt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk scarf and horn shawl ring, as a head covering (a bit turban like):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenting how to wear a horn shawl ring as a hair accessory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite creation (hee hee), twilly and horn scarf ring as an anklet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Also works as a garter belt -- LOL! (decided not to post a modelling photo of this style!)



you are so creative *lala*!! love all the different styles..


----------



## Hello Hermes

Gorgeous as always!
Again, thanks for sharing and inspiring!



lala28 said:


> Happy belated Easter! Hope everyone's weekend was sweet and satisfying! I know that I overdosed on sugar, even more so than the kiddos.
> 
> Inspired by the warming climate,
> 
> Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28 PHW
> Etriers GM shawl
> Amethyst lisse CDC PHW
> Bacarrat silver and crystal choker necklace
> Bleu electrique and violet Carmencita
> Recycled H ribbon "poms"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with Les Giraffes GM shawl
> Argile KDT PHW
> Fauve matte croc CDC PHW
> Havanne matte gator Hapi bracelet PHW
> H leather charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with Kimono ex Libris GM shawl in colorway 07


----------



## MrsJstar

lala28 said:


> For the upcoming summer:
> 
> Tosca clemence Jypsiere 28 PHW
> Au fil Carre GM shawl
> Bleu electrique and violet carmencita


*OMG!! That bag is GORGEOUS!!! Could you do some mod pics or a mini review?! I'm looking to buy the same bag but am afraid of denim transfer?!! TIA*


----------



## lala28

MrsJstar said:
			
		

> OMG!! That bag is GORGEOUS!!! Could you do some mod pics or a mini review?! I'm looking to buy the same bag but am afraid of denim transfer?!! TIA



I've never had a problem with denim transfer, but here is my caveat:

I wear dark colored denim jeans BUT my jeans are a couple of years old and have been washed many times.

So you may want to think about two things: (1) how dark are your jeans? (2) have they been washed several times already?

I think that tosca is a dark enough color where denim shouldn't present any particular concern. Actually, I also have a white HAC which I wear with jeans and haven't had any denim transfer issues as well.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lala28

tulip618 said:
			
		

> Lala, how do you make that "Lala-cita tassel charm" with the bolduc ribbons? I would love to make one for myself too! Can you please teach me? I tried making amaze balls but they ended up really odd looking............



Sure! I will work on putting together detailed instructions will photos and post


----------



## lala28

alundpr said:
			
		

> What colorway is your Au fil du Carre?



It is the fuschia colorway, but offhand I don't recall the specific CW number. When I get back home, I'll look up the number and let you know.


----------



## lala28

We've been working on this bag and wanted to show you what a little Saphir cream can do:

Rouge H matte nilo croc HAC 32 with PHW


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

lala28 said:


> We've been working on this bag and wanted to show you what a little Saphir cream can do:
> 
> Rouge H matte nilo croc HAC 32 with PHW



So beautiful lala !!


----------



## Heatherlite

lala28 said:


> We've been working on this bag and wanted to show you what a little Saphir cream can do:
> 
> Rouge H matte nilo croc HAC 32 with PHW


L, Can you please explain how you used the cream? TIA.


----------



## Jadeite

You are quite the brave one with saphir cream on an exotic!


----------



## MrsJstar

lala28 said:


> I've never had a problem with denim transfer, but here is my caveat:
> 
> I wear dark colored denim jeans BUT my jeans are a couple of years old and have been washed many times.
> 
> So you may want to think about two things: (1) how dark are your jeans? (2) have they been washed several times already?
> 
> I think that tosca is a dark enough color where denim shouldn't present any particular concern. Actually, I also have a white HAC which I wear with jeans and haven't had any denim transfer issues as well.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you *LaLa*!!  I sooo appreciate your help!! You have amazing taste and collection!! :urock:


----------



## blingbaby

Lala.... you make me want so much H when I see your thread.,  It is truly a work of art !


----------



## Chrisy

lala28 said:


> I think the key to wearing silks is to really "knead" them (like making bread!) and not be afraid to twist them and try different folds, knots, and twists, even if there aren't any scarf tying cards available.  Otherwise, scarves may seem fussy and formal, and as a result, see little face time.  KWIM? Since I last posted, I've come up with a few different ways to incorporate my shawl/scarf rings into more casual day wear.
> 
> Silk scarf and three horn shawl rings as a necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lena horn necklace and horn shawl ring as a pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk scarf and horn shawl ring, as a belt (horn shawl ring used in a manner similar to the romance belt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk scarf and horn shawl ring, as a head covering (a bit turban like):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenting how to wear a horn shawl ring as a hair accessory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite creation (hee hee), twilly and horn scarf ring as an anklet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Also works as a garter belt -- LOL! (decided not to post a modelling photo of this style!)



Lala,

Lovely collections and combo as always. I can't stop noticing how lovely your skins are. Can you kindly share your beauty tips and which product you use?   
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## lala28

Three 90cm silk twill scarves - and a sassy look

Scarf 1: Passage de Tokyo
Scarf 2: Kimono Ex Libris 
Scarf 3: Jardin Metamorphoses

Scarf 2 is tied to create a halter top look, with a knot tied behind the neck (I will refer to this as the halter knot)

Scarf 1 is tied to the halter knot using only one corner of Scarf 1.  This scarf can be left to flow down your back like a waterfall. Or, scarf 1 can be wrapped around your waist and tied in the front as the backside of the skirt.

Scarf 3 is the underskirt of the whole look and what gives you the most coverage in the hip/panty front areas. Fold scarf 3 into a triangle so that one corner of the triangle points down to the floor and the other two ends can be wrapped around your waist and tied in the back. You can also adjust the triangle fold to make the front hemline shorter or longer.



Front:





Back: showing waterfall (scarf 1)





Front alternative: silk waves pulled forward 





Front alternative: shorter hemline by tying scarf 1 (waterfall) in the front





Also, eliminate scarf 3, using 1 and 2 tied the same as before, and worn with skinny jeans.

Front:





Back:


----------



## lala28

alundpr said:
			
		

> What colorway is your Au fil du Carre?



Colorway 06 Fuschia/Rose/Bleu


----------



## lala28

Heatherlite said:


> L, Can you please explain how you used the cream? TIA.


 
I'll certainly do my best!


I'm using it on matte croc in these photos. I rubbed the cream on the face of the skin gently, covering each scale and in between scales.  Let the cream sit for about 5 minutes or so.  Next, gently buffed off any excess cream using a lint free cloth (e.g., Hanes T-shirt cut into rag sized pieces). Using a clean cloth (sometimes I just use an entirely different cloth than the one used to buff off the excess cream), gently polish the entire surface area.  

Sometimes I'll do only one half of the front panel to see how much improvement I've made with the cream.  

P.S. I haven't tried this with lisse croc as of yet....


----------



## lala28




----------



## Heatherlite

lala28 said:


> I'll certainly do my best!
> 
> 
> I'm using it on matte croc in these photos. I rubbed the cream on the face of the skin gently, covering each scale and in between scales.  Let the cream sit for about 5 minutes or so.  Next, gently buffed off any excess cream using a lint free cloth (e.g., Hanes T-shirt cut into rag sized pieces). Using a clean cloth (sometimes I just use an entirely different cloth than the one used to buff off the excess cream), gently polish the entire surface area.
> 
> Sometimes I'll do only one half of the front panel to see how much improvement I've made with the cream.
> 
> P.S. I haven't tried this with lisse croc as of yet....


Thanks, L. Very helpful, as always.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

OMG *Lala* you have a killer body, killer collections and beautiful. Such a dream combo :Graucho:

Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum


----------



## adeedee

you can be a fashion designer, no doubt about it...


----------



## Noramor

lala28 said:


> For the upcoming summer:
> 
> Tosca clemence Jypsiere 28 PHW
> Au fil Carre GM shawl
> Bleu electrique and violet carmencita



Wow... 
It's absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Aliena

I'm all into recycling - so let me know when your garden needs weeding Lala!


----------



## IFFAH

The 3 90cm scarves which you tie only emphasize that one does not need to spend on a bomb on a dress or evening gown. Use Hermes scarves and tie them in different ways like yours Lala's and you stand out from everyone! Plus, you can use them again next time.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Hi,Lala, may I ask whether any job vacancy of gardener for ur garden?


----------



## TangoTosca

lala28 said:


> P.S. Also works as a garter belt -- LOL! (decided not to post a modelling photo of this style!)



lala, your posts always brighten my day. Your ingenuity and creativity with your Hermes outfit creations never fails to impress, but it's your generosity of spirit in sharing your advice - not to mention always coming through when someone asks you for more information about one of your pretties - that really makes you an extraordinary woman, and a real treasure of the purse forum.

Now, I can only imagine how much your husband would appreciate the garter belt paired with the Bad Girl Santa boots   Total dream girl  LOL!!!!!!


----------



## lala28

TangoTosca said:


> lala, your posts always brighten my day. Your ingenuity and creativity with your Hermes outfit creations never fails to impress, but it's your generosity of spirit in sharing your advice - not to mention always coming through when someone asks you for more information about one of your pretties - that really makes you an extraordinary woman, and a real treasure of the purse forum.
> 
> Now, I can only imagine how much your husband would appreciate the garter belt paired with the Bad Girl Santa boots  Total dream girl LOL!!!!!!


 
Aww, shucks, TT   Actually, I do owe a few members answers to their questions  which I better work on soon!


----------



## tulip618

lala28 said:


> Sure! I will work on putting together detailed instructions will photos and post



Thank you! I will stay tuned!! :couch:


----------



## MrsJstar

lala28 said:


> Three 90cm silk twill scarves - and a sassy look
> 
> Scarf 1: Passage de Tokyo
> Scarf 2: Kimono Ex Libris
> Scarf 3: Jardin Metamorphoses
> 
> Scarf 2 is tied to create a halter top look, with a knot tied behind the neck (I will refer to this as the halter knot)
> 
> Scarf 1 is tied to the halter knot using only one corner of Scarf 1.  This scarf can be left to flow down your back like a waterfall. Or, scarf 1 can be wrapped around your waist and tied in the front as the backside of the skirt.
> 
> Scarf 3 is the underskirt of the whole look and what gives you the most coverage in the hip/panty front areas. Fold scarf 3 into a triangle so that one corner of the triangle points down to the floor and the other two ends can be wrapped around your waist and tied in the back. You can also adjust the triangle fold to make the front hemline shorter or longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back: showing waterfall (scarf 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front alternative: silk waves pulled forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front alternative: shorter hemline by tying scarf 1 (waterfall) in the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, eliminate scarf 3, using 1 and 2 tied the same as before, and worn with skinny jeans.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


Wow you and the scarfs are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## lala28

Dear sophiac, 
I'm sorry for the delay, but here are the Kimono ex Libris 90 silk twill scarf modelling pictures you requested -- hope these help!

CW 01









CW 02









CW 04









CW 06









CW 07









CW 08









CW 09









CW 10









CW 11


----------



## FrenchSandra

lala28 said:


> Dear sophiac,
> I'm sorry for the delay, but here are the Kimono ex Libris 90 silk twill scarf modelling pictures you requested -- hope these help!
> 
> CW 01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 11




Lala this is stunning. J'adore !!!
You are the best model in the H world 
Thank you for these pics.


----------



## Love Of My Life

love the idea of the H garter belt... what a great brides gift!!! and for all of

us too..... husbands & so won't have any problem wanting to buy more of H

work it girls!!


----------



## fashionistaO

Always enjoy stopping by your thread, fab ideas!!!


----------



## Heatherlite

Inkbluelover said:


> Hi,Lala, may I ask whether any job vacancy of gardener for ur garden?


What a sweet post


----------



## fufu

I love all of them >_<


----------



## lala28

Inkbluelover said:
			
		

> Hi,Lala, may I ask whether any job vacancy of gardener for ur garden?



Hee hee, I'm sure I could use all the help I can get!


----------



## Jadeite

Lala, I'm  your no. 1 garden fan you know.....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lala, you are quite the gardener ~ your thread is inspiration ~ and quite enabling!


----------



## MrsJstar

I'm dying for mod shots of your Jypsiere!! I'm on the fence about the bag and I'd love to see ur pics to push me over the edge!! 
Thank youuuuuu


----------



## yummum

lala28 said:


> Dear sophiac,
> I'm sorry for the delay, but here are the Kimono ex Libris 90 silk twill scarf modelling pictures you requested -- hope these help!
> 
> CW 01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 11




Fabulous modelling shots lala! I know you have indulged us with so many ideas for inspiration that I feel bad asking this: whenever you have time and if you feel like it, could you demonstrate how to do the LALA KNOT? I love the deconstructed look! All are fantastic but I really like the knot for cw11 and cw4, are they similar knots? The knot for cw6 is also soft and pretty. TIA


----------



## HelenaOfficial

*Lala* If you don't mind, what camera did you use for all the beautiful photos?

Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum


----------



## lala28

MrsRance said:


> *Lala* If you don't mind, what camera did you use for all the beautiful photos?
> 
> Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum


 
Just the iphone 3 camera .  I have fancier cameras, but I never seem to have them close at hand when inspiration strikes.


----------



## lala28

Ever wonder what a TPM (30 cm) Garden Party can hold?  

Cassis fjord all leather TPM Garden Party

Paired with Kimono ex Libris 90cm silk twill (CW01)






Paired with Dancing Pearls mousseline






Filled with my day-to-day stuff






P.S.  It can also be worn over the shoulder as a shoulder bag!


----------



## IFFAH

^ *Cassis Fjord*.


----------



## eagle1002us

*Lala* 

I am always mesmerized by your enchanting combinations.  You have a natural artistic bent and, if you were ever so inclined, I'm sure you could put together some really wonderful window displays for H.  Or product advertising.


----------



## lala28

MrsJstar said:
			
		

> I'm dying for mod shots of your Jypsiere!! I'm on the fence about the bag and I'd love to see ur pics to push me over the edge!!
> Thank youuuuuu



Well, nothing fancy, but here is the jypsy in action: 





















Worn often like this for easy access to contents:


----------



## MrsJstar

Wow!!! :urock: :coolpics:
Thank you soo much!! I've never been able to try the 34..and I love it on!! 
You're the best!!


----------



## ouija board

Sigh, I thought I was happy with my one color way of Ex Libris en Kimonos scarf...now I want them all after seeing your modeling pictures! And a Tosca Jypsiere...

Thanks for taking the time to take and post all these photos, Lala! What a huge help it is for those of us who don't get into H stores often, and what eye candy!


----------



## Jadeite

Seriously, so when are you publishing your coffee table book? This makes a great picture book.


----------



## Vinia

lala28 said:
			
		

> Well, nothing fancy, but here is the jypsy in action:
> 
> Worn often like this for easy access to contents:



Lala you are such an enabler! I've never thought the jypsy looked good now I am having second thought. This is bad for my budgeting.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

lala28 said:
			
		

> Just the iphone 3 camera .  I have fancier cameras, but I never seem to have them close at hand when inspiration strikes.



Thank u Lala, love all your collections  

Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Chrisy

lala28 said:


> Well, nothing fancy, but here is the jypsy in action:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686401
> 
> 
> 
> Worn often like this for easy access to contents:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686405


 
Beautiful!!! Great spring inspirations.


----------



## Love Of My Life

:urock:fabulous posts... thanks for sharing all your pics....


----------



## lala28

Today's scarf "challenge" is Pavois in dip dye, 90cm.  Started out with the scarf itself, plus the 160cm silver farandole necklace. Unfortunately, the true coloration of dip dye does not photograph well.





Laying the scarf down as a square with the front facing down, tie the top right scarf corner with the bottom right scarf corner. Tie the top left scarf corner with the bottom left scarf corner.(This is the way to wear a scarf as a shoulder shrug too.  If you want to wear it as a shrug, put one arm through the arm hole created by the tied knot on the left, and do the same with the other arm. The body of the scarf drapes over your back and shoulders. The open part faces forward.)




To wear the shrug with a twist like I'm trying out today, flip the scarf around so that the covered side of the shrug faces forward instead, and the open side of the shrug is in the back.




Once you are snuggled into your top (back will be open), take out your farandole.  String your farandole criss-cross between the scarf knots on your back to create a Corset look. To secure the farandole, wrap the ends over your shoulder and fasten in the front.  (I think I will definitely remove the fabric care tag on this scarf because they are very noticeable and distracting on dip dye silks!)








The key to maintaining this look is to practice wiggling and moving about at home first so you can make any adjustments (e.g., tighter knots) before you go out in public.




Ta-Da!


----------



## lala28

Little Miss Sunny lounging on her dip dye Pavois:


----------



## fashionistaO

*the Ta-Da that is a great exit *


----------



## purseinsanity

lala28 said:


> Well, nothing fancy, but here is the jypsy in action:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686401
> 
> 
> 
> Worn often like this for easy access to contents:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686405




OMG!  Why did I pass on this!??!  It looks amazing on you.  I love your last picture...that's exactly how I push the flap in on my Jypsi...so much easier that way!


----------



## Noneeta

lala28 said:


> I think the key to wearing silks is to really "knead" them (like making bread!) and not be afraid to twist them and try different folds, knots, and twists, even if there aren't any scarf tying cards available.  Otherwise, scarves may seem fussy and formal, and as a result, see little face time.  KWIM? Since I last posted, I've come up with a few different ways to incorporate my shawl/scarf rings into more casual day wear.
> 
> Silk scarf and three horn shawl rings as a necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> Lena horn necklace and horn shawl ring as a pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> Silk scarf and horn shawl ring, as a belt (horn shawl ring used in a manner similar to the romance belt):
> 
> 
> 
> Silk scarf and horn shawl ring, as a head covering (a bit turban like):
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenting how to wear a horn shawl ring as a hair accessory:
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite creation (hee hee), twilly and horn scarf ring as an anklet:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Also works as a garter belt -- LOL! (decided not to post a modelling photo of this style!)



Fantastic Ideas!  

  Garter belt...!!


----------



## Jadeite

how did you even get that farandole strapped up like that? i reckon there must be some octopus arms going around the back!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lala28 said:


> Little Miss Sunny lounging on her dip dye Pavois:
> 
> View attachment 1687882



*lala*, great pic as usual, thanks! I have fallen in love with your dip dye Pavois. That CW is fantastic. Can you ID it?


----------



## bag-gage

This is SO inspired! It would be disastrous on me but is perfection on you. Agree with Jadeite - I would probably have dislocated a shoulder trying to work that out...





lala28 said:


> Today's scarf "challenge" is Pavois in dip dye, 90cm.  Started out with the scarf itself, plus the 160cm silver farandole necklace. Unfortunately, the true coloration of dip dye does not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687808
> 
> 
> Laying the scarf down as a square with the front facing down, tie the top right scarf corner with the bottom right scarf corner. Tie the top left scarf corner with the bottom left scarf corner.(This is the way to wear a scarf as a shoulder shrug too.  If you want to wear it as a shrug, put one arm through the arm hole created by the tied knot on the left, and do the same with the other arm. The body of the scarf drapes over your back and shoulders. The open part faces forward.)
> 
> View attachment 1687825
> 
> 
> To wear the shrug with a twist like I'm trying out today, flip the scarf around so that the covered side of the shrug faces forward instead, and the open side of the shrug is in the back.
> 
> View attachment 1687866
> 
> 
> Once you are snuggled into your top (back will be open), take out your farandole.  String your farandole criss-cross between the scarf knots on your back to create a Corset look. To secure the farandole, wrap the ends over your shoulder and fasten in the front.  (I think I will definitely remove the fabric care tag on this scarf because they are very noticeable and distracting on dip dye silks!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687873
> 
> 
> The key to maintaining this look is to practice wiggling and moving about at home first so you can make any adjustments (e.g., tighter knots) before you go out in public.
> 
> View attachment 1687875
> 
> 
> Ta-Da!


----------



## loves

i don't even know HOW you did this, or get out of it! 

loving your lime green outfit too, gorgeous lala



lala28 said:


> Today's scarf "challenge" is Pavois in dip dye, 90cm.  Started out with the scarf itself, plus the 160cm silver farandole necklace. Unfortunately, the true coloration of dip dye does not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687808
> 
> 
> Laying the scarf down as a square with the front facing down, tie the top right scarf corner with the bottom right scarf corner. Tie the top left scarf corner with the bottom left scarf corner.(This is the way to wear a scarf as a shoulder shrug too.  If you want to wear it as a shrug, put one arm through the arm hole created by the tied knot on the left, and do the same with the other arm. The body of the scarf drapes over your back and shoulders. The open part faces forward.)
> 
> View attachment 1687825
> 
> 
> To wear the shrug with a twist like I'm trying out today, flip the scarf around so that the covered side of the shrug faces forward instead, and the open side of the shrug is in the back.
> 
> View attachment 1687866
> 
> 
> Once you are snuggled into your top (back will be open), take out your farandole.  String your farandole criss-cross between the scarf knots on your back to create a Corset look. To secure the farandole, wrap the ends over your shoulder and fasten in the front.  (I think I will definitely remove the fabric care tag on this scarf because they are very noticeable and distracting on dip dye silks!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687873
> 
> 
> The key to maintaining this look is to practice wiggling and moving about at home first so you can make any adjustments (e.g., tighter knots) before you go out in public.
> 
> View attachment 1687875
> 
> 
> Ta-Da!


----------



## sophieg

You're truly amazing, Lala! It's always a treat to read your posts, see your beautiful photos and get inspired by your creative pairings. So thanks for inviting us into your garden!


----------



## siaobag

lala28 said:


> Today's scarf "challenge" is Pavois in dip dye, 90cm. Started out with the scarf itself, plus the 160cm silver farandole necklace. Unfortunately, the true coloration of dip dye does not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687808
> 
> 
> Laying the scarf down as a square with the front facing down, tie the top right scarf corner with the bottom right scarf corner. Tie the top left scarf corner with the bottom left scarf corner.(This is the way to wear a scarf as a shoulder shrug too. If you want to wear it as a shrug, put one arm through the arm hole created by the tied knot on the left, and do the same with the other arm. The body of the scarf drapes over your back and shoulders. The open part faces forward.)
> 
> View attachment 1687825
> 
> 
> To wear the shrug with a twist like I'm trying out today, flip the scarf around so that the covered side of the shrug faces forward instead, and the open side of the shrug is in the back.
> 
> View attachment 1687866
> 
> 
> Once you are snuggled into your top (back will be open), take out your farandole. String your farandole criss-cross between the scarf knots on your back to create a Corset look. To secure the farandole, wrap the ends over your shoulder and fasten in the front. (I think I will definitely remove the fabric care tag on this scarf because they are very noticeable and distracting on dip dye silks!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687873
> 
> 
> The key to maintaining this look is to practice wiggling and moving about at home first so you can make any adjustments (e.g., tighter knots) before you go out in public.
> 
> View attachment 1687875
> 
> 
> Ta-Da!


 

Just one word "WOW!!!!"  
You look great!


----------



## MaggyH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *lala*, great pic as usual, thanks! I have fallen in love with your dip dye Pavois. That CW is fantastic. Can you ID it?



I'm drooling over this scarf too, so juicy! It's still available on EU H.com:

Pavois
Dip dyed silk scarf, hand rolled (90 x 90 cm)
Ref. 111411S02

http://uk.hermes.com/woman/scarves/scarves-90/silk-dip-dye/configurable-product-111411s-24816.html?nuance=2


----------



## tabasc0

lala28 said:


> Today's scarf "challenge" is Pavois in dip dye, 90cm.  Started out with the scarf itself, plus the 160cm silver farandole necklace. Unfortunately, the true coloration of dip dye does not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687808
> 
> 
> Laying the scarf down as a square with the front facing down, tie the top right scarf corner with the bottom right scarf corner. Tie the top left scarf corner with the bottom left scarf corner.(This is the way to wear a scarf as a shoulder shrug too.  If you want to wear it as a shrug, put one arm through the arm hole created by the tied knot on the left, and do the same with the other arm. The body of the scarf drapes over your back and shoulders. The open part faces forward.)
> 
> View attachment 1687825
> 
> 
> To wear the shrug with a twist like I'm trying out today, flip the scarf around so that the covered side of the shrug faces forward instead, and the open side of the shrug is in the back.
> 
> View attachment 1687866
> 
> 
> Once you are snuggled into your top (back will be open), take out your farandole.  String your farandole criss-cross between the scarf knots on your back to create a Corset look. To secure the farandole, wrap the ends over your shoulder and fasten in the front.  (I think I will definitely remove the fabric care tag on this scarf because they are very noticeable and distracting on dip dye silks!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687873
> 
> 
> The key to maintaining this look is to practice wiggling and moving about at home first so you can make any adjustments (e.g., tighter knots) before you go out in public.
> 
> View attachment 1687875
> 
> 
> Ta-Da!



I can't believe how you came up with this! You should be a designer or stylist! 



lala28 said:


> Little Miss Sunny lounging on her dip dye Pavois:
> 
> View attachment 1687882



I love your birkin! What color and size is it?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MaggyH said:


> I'm drooling over this scarf too, so juicy! It's still available on EU H.com:
> 
> Pavois
> Dip dyed silk scarf, hand rolled (90 x 90 cm)
> Ref. 111411S02
> 
> http://uk.hermes.com/woman/scarves/...figurable-product-111411s-24816.html?nuance=2




*MaggyH*, thank you so much


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Today's scarf "challenge" is Pavois in dip dye, 90cm.  Started out with the scarf itself, plus the 160cm silver farandole necklace. Unfortunately, the true coloration of dip dye does not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687808
> 
> 
> Laying the scarf down as a square with the front facing down, tie the top right scarf corner with the bottom right scarf corner. Tie the top left scarf corner with the bottom left scarf corner.(This is the way to wear a scarf as a shoulder shrug too.  If you want to wear it as a shrug, put one arm through the arm hole created by the tied knot on the left, and do the same with the other arm. The body of the scarf drapes over your back and shoulders. The open part faces forward.)
> 
> View attachment 1687825
> 
> 
> To wear the shrug with a twist like I'm trying out today, flip the scarf around so that the covered side of the shrug faces forward instead, and the open side of the shrug is in the back.
> 
> View attachment 1687866
> 
> 
> Once you are snuggled into your top (back will be open), take out your farandole.  String your farandole criss-cross between the scarf knots on your back to create a Corset look. To secure the farandole, wrap the ends over your shoulder and fasten in the front.  (I think I will definitely remove the fabric care tag on this scarf because they are very noticeable and distracting on dip dye silks!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687873
> 
> 
> The key to maintaining this look is to practice wiggling and moving about at home first so you can make any adjustments (e.g., tighter knots) before you go out in public.
> 
> View attachment 1687875
> 
> 
> Ta-Da!



stunning lala!!!


----------



## lala28

Thanks for posting the Pavois colorway information!


----------



## lala28

Have you ever forced yourself to wear a scarf just because it hasn't had as much face time as other scarves?

Paperoles from the H Bellagio opening is my recent example. For some unknown reason, the design of Paperoles (as well as Grand Apparat and Luna Park) are not that appealing to me.  Perhaps it's the carousel or fancy horse costume that reminds me of the circus, which then makes me think of circus clowns and harlequin dolls, which I find to be altogether frightening.  (Anyone else seen "Poltergeist" or "Something Wicked, This Way Comes", or read "It" by Stephen King?)

Perhaps the pale blue colorway and pastel yellow  and sherbert orange colors are not my cup of tea either.

Nevertheless, I wore Paperoles out, disguised in part by strands of fresh water pearls. 

Method: take a scarf corner and start twisting it on a diagonal, making knots every so often while wrapping around the necklace. Repeat until you reach the end of the scarf, and tie scarf end to the start of the scarf (or first knot) behind your neck where the necklace clasp sits.  

For a more organized look, fold the scarf on the bias before beginning to knot and wrap around the necklace.


----------



## Love Of My Life

love the pearls with the scarf...


----------



## tabasc0

Loving the twist!!! 

EEK! I'm also scared of clowns ever since I was a kid because of "It" the movie
I read the book a few years ago to "get over my phobia" but it was a big fail. If anything, I was frightened even more!


----------



## lala28

Paperoles is somehow more appealing with orange... Lol!


----------



## adeedee

lala28 said:


> Today's scarf "challenge" is Pavois in dip dye, 90cm.  Started out with the scarf itself, plus the 160cm silver farandole necklace. Unfortunately, the true coloration of dip dye does not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687808
> 
> 
> Laying the scarf down as a square with the front facing down, tie the top right scarf corner with the bottom right scarf corner. Tie the top left scarf corner with the bottom left scarf corner.(This is the way to wear a scarf as a shoulder shrug too.  If you want to wear it as a shrug, put one arm through the arm hole created by the tied knot on the left, and do the same with the other arm. The body of the scarf drapes over your back and shoulders. The open part faces forward.)
> 
> View attachment 1687825
> 
> 
> To wear the shrug with a twist like I'm trying out today, flip the scarf around so that the covered side of the shrug faces forward instead, and the open side of the shrug is in the back.
> 
> View attachment 1687866
> 
> 
> Once you are snuggled into your top (back will be open), take out your farandole.  String your farandole criss-cross between the scarf knots on your back to create a Corset look. To secure the farandole, wrap the ends over your shoulder and fasten in the front.  (I think I will definitely remove the fabric care tag on this scarf because they are very noticeable and distracting on dip dye silks!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687873
> 
> 
> The key to maintaining this look is to practice wiggling and moving about at home first so you can make any adjustments (e.g., tighter knots) before you go out in public.
> 
> View attachment 1687875
> 
> 
> Ta-Da!


wow... beautiful LALA as always front and back...


----------



## IFFAH

Pretty *Lala*! Same sentiments. Need to find a light blue tee. Uniqlo don't seem to stock this shade.


----------



## alundpr

Thank you Lala. Your ideas are always so inspiring.


----------



## Jadeite

i really applaud your efforts to make all your accessories and bags etc work together in such creative ways.


----------



## fashionistaO

I like the peekaboo of pearls!


----------



## plumtree

I have a paperoles I haven't used for the same reason! Mine is vert anis....you've inspired me to go experiment.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

plumtree said:


> I have a paperoles I haven't used for the same reason! Mine is vert anis....you've inspired me to go experiment.



Love the vert anis paperoles, and have been trying to find it in a GM


----------



## MaggyH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love the vert anis paperoles, and have been trying to find it in a GM



Me too! Love this design, a bit quirky but fun


----------



## in-fashion99

Ooh! La La! Wow! One very impressive garden. I am in heaven lala garden. Please call me if you have a vacancy in your garden. Would love to be your gardener for FREE anytime.

Just wondering how big your closet is to put all your beautiful collections.


----------



## MaggyH

lala28 said:


> Have you ever forced yourself to wear a scarf just because it hasn't had as much face time as other scarves?
> 
> Paperoles from the H Bellagio opening is my recent example. For some unknown reason, the design of Paperoles (as well as Grand Apparat and Luna Park) are not that appealing to me.  Perhaps it's the carousel or fancy horse costume that reminds me of the circus, which then makes me think of circus clowns and harlequin dolls, which I find to be altogether frightening.  (Anyone else seen "Poltergeist" or "Something Wicked, This Way Comes", or read "It" by Stephen King?)
> 
> Perhaps the pale blue colorway and pastel yellow  and sherbert orange colors are not my cup of tea either.
> 
> Nevertheless, I wore Paperoles out, disguised in part by strands of fresh water pearls.
> 
> Method: take a scarf corner and start twisting it on a diagonal, making knots every so often while wrapping around the necklace. Repeat until you reach the end of the scarf, and tie scarf end to the start of the scarf (or first knot) behind your neck where the necklace clasp sits.
> 
> For a more organized look, fold the scarf on the bias before beginning to knot and wrap around the necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688824
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688825



You are so creative dear Lala! I love the combination of scarf with pearls, the pastel colours are lovely and complement your complexion and gorgy lipstick! You should definitely wear it more often


----------



## Noneeta

lala28 said:
			
		

> Have you ever forced yourself to wear a scarf just because it hasn't had as much face time as other scarves?
> 
> Paperoles from the H Bellagio opening is my recent example. For some unknown reason, the design of Paperoles (as well as Grand Apparat and Luna Park) are not that appealing to me.  Perhaps it's the carousel or fancy horse costume that reminds me of the circus, which then makes me think of circus clowns and harlequin dolls, which I find to be altogether frightening.  (Anyone else seen "Poltergeist" or "Something Wicked, This Way Comes", or read "It" by Stephen King?)
> 
> Perhaps the pale blue colorway and pastel yellow  and sherbert orange colors are not my cup of tea either.
> 
> Nevertheless, I wore Paperoles out, disguised in part by strands of fresh water pearls.
> 
> Method: take a scarf corner and start twisting it on a diagonal, making knots every so often while wrapping around the necklace. Repeat until you reach the end of the scarf, and tie scarf end to the start of the scarf (or first knot) behind your neck where the necklace clasp sits.
> 
> For a more organized look, fold the scarf on the bias before beginning to knot and wrap around the necklace.



This is really so pretty!!


----------



## in-fashion99

lala28 said:


> DD put this ensemble together. She's only 9 and thinks that the H in Hermes stands for the H in our last name! Lol. When I first brought her with me to the store, she said, "Mom, look! A whole store designed for our family!" When I was deciding between bags - one in croc and one in swift - I asked her which one looked better on me. She quickly pointed to the croc bag and said, "oh, definitely that one. Crocodile is so much better." I was surprised to hear these words out of her mouth and thought to myself, "oh oh, am I creating a little high maintenance brat?" until she continued on to say, "Crocodile so I can name it like I name all of my stuffed animals!".
> 
> Anyone else worried that too much exposure to fine luxury goods will jade their DDs for life?
> 
> Anyway, I digress OT.


Your DD is a darling. I bet she will be digging into your closet when she is older. My DD is 6 and I can see her doing that already. Ha! Ha!


----------



## loves

i'm really irritated with myself
why do i keep thinking of profiteroles when i see the word paperoles? i've been thinking this for over a year! it is aggravating!


----------



## Heatherlite

loves said:


> i'm really irritated with myself
> why do i keep thinking of profiteroles when i see the word paperoles? i've been thinking this for over a year! it is aggravating!


Because they taste so yummy?


----------



## LQYB

Thank you lala! always a treat come to your beautiful garden!


----------



## Jadeite

loves said:
			
		

> i'm really irritated with myself
> why do i keep thinking of profiteroles when i see the word paperoles? i've been thinking this for over a year! it is aggravating!



Haha!


----------



## lala28

Someone asked for the name of the designer for my lime/highlighter yellow cotton romper- 




Old Navy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lala28 said:


> Someone asked for the name of the designer for my lime/highlighter yellow cotton romper-
> 
> View attachment 1690870
> 
> 
> Old Navy!



*lala*, great pic and thanks for IDing your romper! The CW is right on target for this season, love that neon yellow


----------



## lala28

VLB- yes, often on target (if you mean Target as in the chain store!!)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lala28 said:


> VLB- yes, often on target (if you mean Target as in the chain store!!)



*lala*, haha ~ such wit and a great sense of humor


----------



## lala28

One of my favorite designs- Reve de Corail in CW01 by Annie Faive

Black box Drag 1 (1962)
Black lizard CDC GHW*
Black Glenan bracelet GHW (rested style)
Black lizard GHW cuff (rested style)

*I love croc/gator CDCs as much as the next tPfer, but I prefer the black lizard CDC because the lizard skin adds a different texture to the mix.






Note- My vintage drag has some leather dryness which you can see in the picture, but I think the patina makes up for it!  In other words, crows feet and fine lines pale in comparison to one's inner soul and beauty.


----------



## eagle1002us

loves said:


> i'm really irritated with myself
> why do i keep thinking of profiteroles when i see the word paperoles? i've been thinking this for over a year! it is aggravating!



*loves*,



The solution is a profiterole hS and replacing those ladurie macaroons that are used on the h scarf site with profiteroles!

(signed)  a profiterole lover who hasn't had one in 5 years at least!


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous, love the RdeC against the black box patina!
Inner beauty is always in style...


----------



## lala28

Oh, and the rest of the pairing-

Black box leather Drag 1 GHW (30cm)
Luna Park jacquard 90 silk twill
La Canadienne waterproof black leather Ivana wedge boots
Black cotton city shorts jumper (Amazon.com, no  name brand, $30)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lala28 said:


> Oh, and the rest of the pairing-
> 
> Black box leather Drag 1 GHW (30cm)
> Luna Park jacquard 90 silk twill
> La Canadienne waterproof black leather Ivana wedge boots
> Black cotton city shorts jumper (Amazon.com, no  name brand, $30)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1691043



Great pic, *lala*! Keep them coming


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Lala* - I LOVE the way you paired a yellow dress over the Tosca jypsy.  And the way you worn it makes it an easy access inside.

:urock::urock::urock:


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*lala*, your outfits, your H things, and even your non-H things are all fabulous.  You have great taste and style!! 

I was wondering what sunnies :sunnies you are wearing in the photos?  They're very nice!!  Modern and chic.


----------



## lala28

Hermes Nuttynut said:
			
		

> lala, your outfits, your H things, and even your non-H things are all fabulous.  You have great taste and style!!
> 
> I was wondering what sunnies :sunnies you are wearing in the photos?  They're very nice!!  Modern and chic.



Hermes Nuttynut, thank you! The sunglasses are vintage Chanel. I got them when my little ones were still in diapers and I looked (and felt) like a walking zombie with no sleep, bloodshot eyes, and practically no time during the day to grab a quick shower, much less put on makeup.


----------



## Churva

And I thought I was done with Ex Libris En Kimonos! Now Im wanting to get 
colorway 01, 07 and 11 LOL 
You look so pretty in all your posts!!!! 
Love even your gorgeous smile, and how you seem to enjoy your lovely
silk. You definitely rock! :urock::urock::urock:
I'm super inspired!  

CW 01










CW 02









CW 04









CW 06









CW 07









CW 08









CW 09









CW 10









CW 11








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Joy333

Hello lala!  I'm relatively new to this forum, and first time I have looked at this thread... Have gone through the first 15pages and can I just say ( am sure 1000000 other forumers have expressed this) that your collection is SO STUNNING!!! Plus the photography/matching of pieces is so outstanding too... 

Thanks for sharing and hope to see more!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Honestly, *Lala*? Best. Scarf. Ever.

I am totally amazed at how fabulous all these different cws look on you!!! I have 06 on the way and have been considering 04 and/or 09, but based on your awesome pictures, I'm thinking 07. These pictures are incredibly helpful, thank you so much!!!


----------



## excited_newbie

hi lala!
i've been a fan of your entries and i just want to add to all the complements everyone has about your drool worthy collection!  such beautiful and amazing collection you have!!! your sense of style is impeccable and follower worthy..  

I have a question about bracelet stacks and could not find a better place to ask.. 
DH is going on a biz trip to Germany in 2 weeks and I need to provide him specific purchase instructions so i need your advice here...
(I'll be ecstatic if all 3 are available for purchase .. )

I currently have a Clic Clac medium in Rouge.. and researched on TPF on the ideal stack (but not able to post questions in the KD/CDC pics only thread)
.. so this is what i've come up with 
0) my Cartier white gold love bracelet on wrist, followed by
1) Ombre Kelly double tour (wishlist)
2) Clic Clac Rouge (my first and only bracelet for now)
3) KD rouge gator large scales (wishlist)
4) CDC Black gator large scales (wishlist)


I know you'd recommend Ombre for the ultimate versatile bracelet... from reading your threads, but between a matte and shiny gator, which is your preference and why?
Where i come from, i don't get to see these croc bracelets IRL, so ...help!


----------



## lala28

Joy333 said:
			
		

> Hello lala!  I'm relatively new to this forum, and first time I have looked at this thread... Have gone through the first 15pages and can I just say ( am sure 1000000 other forumers have expressed this) that your collection is SO STUNNING!!! Plus the photography/matching of pieces is so outstanding too...
> 
> Thanks for sharing and hope to see more!



Welcome to tPf! I'm happy to hear that you enjoy my little garden. I actually started it to give me an outlet for the right side of my brain, which needed a little creative inspiration, to balance out my dominant left brain.  I think my most personally satisfying posts are the ones that let me use H items in ways that H probably never intended (hee hee), and those that mix and match H items with Old Navy, Target, and other non-couture items.  By no means am I a society type, fashion diva, or come from family money; I'm a full time working mom of three whose objective today is to clean my pig sty of a house and finish sewing bed sheets into a Greek costume for my DD's school project.


----------



## lala28

A while back I desperately hunted 'bay and reseller sites in search of a Concerto scarf, having been inspired by the awesome ladies on the SOTD (Scarf of the Day) thread.  As you know, everything comes down to timing, and I could not for the life of me find one. (Of course since then I've noticed several come up on 'bay!) I decided to broaden my search and discovered a Concerto silk in beautiful neutral colors; tan, black, and creams.  Not quite a 90 cm silk twill, but a preloved Concerto tie! 







I actually use the tie quite often and wear it as a belt as shown, and also as a "scarf" tied around my neck, and a "twilly" to wrap the shoulder strap on my Lindy.  

So if you ever find yourself in a similar hunt for a coveted silk design, consider going for the design in a tie! P.S. buying this tie also saved me quite a bit of $ since preloved ties go for much less than preloved scarves in the resale market!


----------



## lala28

excited_newbie said:
			
		

> hi lala!
> i've been a fan of your entries and i just want to add to all the complements everyone has about your drool worthy collection!  such beautiful and amazing collection you have!!! your sense of style is impeccable and follower worthy..
> 
> I have a question about bracelet stacks and could not find a better place to ask..
> DH is going on a biz trip to Germany in 2 weeks and I need to provide him specific purchase instructions so i need your advice here...
> (I'll be ecstatic if all 3 are available for purchase .. )
> 
> I currently have a Clic Clac medium in Rouge.. and researched on TPF on the ideal stack (but not able to post questions in the KD/CDC pics only thread)
> .. so this is what i've come up with
> 0) my Cartier white gold love bracelet on wrist, followed by
> 1) Ombre Kelly double tour (wishlist)
> 2) Clic Clac Rouge (my first and only bracelet for now)
> 3) KD rouge gator large scales (wishlist)
> 4) CDC Black gator large scales (wishlist)
> 
> I know you'd recommend Ombre for the ultimate versatile bracelet... from reading your threads, but between a matte and shiny gator, which is your preference and why?
> Where i come from, i don't get to see these croc bracelets IRL, so ...help!



Hi excited_newbie! It sounds like you are off to a great start! Rouge clic H bracelet was my first clic as well.  

As for matte versus shiny, you can't go wrong with either.  It really comes down to personal preference depending on the skin color and hardware choices.  Sometimes it come downs to whatever is available for purchase.  Sometimes it comes down to whether H did a particular color in lisse (shiny) or matte, or both lisse and matte.

For example, black is available in both lisse and matte, but braise is available only in lisse.  Bleu electrique is offered only in lisse, but rouge H is available only in matte.  

Also, lisse black is offered with both gold hardware and silver hardware, and matte black is offered with both gold hardware and silver hardware.  Lisse Braise, however is offered only with silver hardware, whereas lisse Bleu Electrique is offered with both gold hardware and silver hardware.

For me, I have lisse black with palladium hardware and black lizard with gold hardware. I like the skin texture and hardware color variation.  I have matte rouge H with gold hardware because I like that look- plus rouge H is offered only in matte.  I have lisse braise with palladium hardware because that is the only combination H offers.  Does this help?


----------



## Chrisy

Wow, *lala*, these informaiton is great.  I need to bookmark this page.  Thanks for sharing your intel.  My SA told me Ombre Kelly Double Tour is impossible to get.  Is it true?


----------



## Heatherlite

lala28 said:


> Hi excited_newbie! It sounds like you are off to a great start! Rouge clic H bracelet was my first clic as well.
> 
> As for matte versus shiny, you can't go wrong with either.  It really comes down to personal preference depending on the skin color and hardware choices.  Sometimes it come downs to whatever is available for purchase.  Sometimes it comes down to whether H did a particular color in lisse (shiny) or matte, or both lisse and matte.
> 
> For example, black is available in both lisse and matte, but braise is available only in lisse.  Bleu electrique is offered only in lisse, but rouge H is available only in matte.
> 
> Also, lisse black is offered with both gold hardware and silver hardware, and matte black is offered with both gold hardware and silver hardware.  Lisse Braise, however is offered only with silver hardware, whereas lisse Bleu Electrique is offered with both gold hardware and silver hardware.
> 
> For me, I have lisse black with palladium hardware and black lizard with gold hardware. I like the skin texture and hardware color variation.  I have matte rouge H with gold hardware because I like that look- plus rouge H is offered only in matte.  I have lisse braise with palladium hardware because that is the only combination H offers.  Does this help?


LaLa, it would be so helpful for you to repost this in the CDC thread for informational purposes. Would you kindly do that? TIA


----------



## Heatherlite

Chrisy said:


> Wow, *lala*, these informaiton is great.  I need to bookmark this page.  Thanks for sharing your intel.  My SA told me Ombre Kelly Double Tour is impossible to get.  Is it true?


Pretty impossible, unfortunately, except in the resale market.


----------



## lala28

Chrisy said:
			
		

> Wow, lala, these informaiton is great.  I need to bookmark this page.  Thanks for sharing your intel.  My SA told me Ombre Kelly Double Tour is impossible to get.  Is it true?



Six months ago I would say it wouldn't be completely out of the realm of possibility to find an ombré KDT with either gold or palladium hardware. I know I purchased two as gifts for friends because they both randomly and unexpectedly showed up at the two H stores I buy from.   Lately, I see them come up every now and then on the resale market; sometimes at outrageous prices, but also at less than retail price too.  Right now, I haven't seen any ombré on the shelves, but H is so unpredictable about its inventory.  For the past few years SAs have been telling customers that ombré has been discontinued. However, ombré was still trickling in, albeit infrequently.  Now, I still have seen ombré bearn wallet and the Ano bracelets in ombre in store stock.  So it's unclear whether ombre has truly been rested or if ombré production is slowly tapering off but not actually rested yet or if like the rest of current H inventory,  skins are hard to come by so there is precious little being sent to stores for sale.

Ombre or no ombre, With H there are no guarantees about product availability period.  

Does this help?


----------



## Chrisy

lala28 said:


> Six months ago I would say it wouldn't be completely out of the realm of possibility to find an ombré KDT with either gold or palladium hardware. I know I purchased two as gifts for friends because they both randomly and unexpectedly showed up at the two H stores I buy from. Lately, I see them come up every now and then on the resale market; sometimes at outrageous prices, but also at less than retail price too. Right now, I haven't seen any ombré on the shelves, but H is so unpredictable about its inventory. For the past few years SAs have been telling customers that ombré has been discontinued. However, ombré was still trickling in, albeit infrequently. Now, I still have seen ombré bearn wallet and the Ano bracelets in ombre in store stock. So it's unclear whether ombre has truly been rested or if ombré production is slowly tapering off but not actually rested yet or if like the rest of current H inventory, skins are hard to come by so there is precious little being sent to stores for sale.
> 
> Ombre or no ombre, With H there are no guarantees about product availability period.
> 
> Does this help?


 
*lala, *thanks for the information.  In this case, I will just keep coming to your garden and droop over pictures of your exotic collections.


----------



## sweetsweethome

Amazing H Garden


----------



## hermesdaisuki

my dear lala, I love love love your thread. I especially love the kimono scarves/shawls. I only have a few plisses and 3 shawls in this design, but I think I am now ready to go and find all these gorgeous 90cm silk scarves. They look absolutely stunning on you. Would you mind if I ask you how you tied the scarf on cw04 and cw07? Absolutely gorgeous!!! Thanks,hon!!!


----------



## excited_newbie

lala28 said:


> Hi excited_newbie! It sounds like you are off to a great start! Rouge clic H bracelet was my first clic as well.
> 
> As for matte versus shiny, you can't go wrong with either.  It really comes down to personal preference depending on the skin color and hardware choices.  Sometimes it come downs to whatever is available for purchase.  Sometimes it comes down to whether H did a particular color in lisse (shiny) or matte, or both lisse and matte.
> 
> For example, black is available in both lisse and matte, but braise is available only in lisse.  Bleu electrique is offered only in lisse, but rouge H is available only in matte.
> 
> Also, lisse black is offered with both gold hardware and silver hardware, and matte black is offered with both gold hardware and silver hardware.  Lisse Braise, however is offered only with silver hardware, whereas lisse Bleu Electrique is offered with both gold hardware and silver hardware.
> 
> For me, I have lisse black with palladium hardware and black lizard with gold hardware. I like the skin texture and hardware color variation.  I have matte rouge H with gold hardware because I like that look- plus rouge H is offered only in matte.  I have lisse braise with palladium hardware because that is the only combination H offers.  Does this help?



dear lala!
thanks so much for the detailed explanation! of course it helps!!!  
 
matte rouge H with GHW sounds so nicely vintage looking ...it makes so much sense to me now, with all your explanation about matte vs lisse on GHW or PHW...

i have now revised my Part 1 "want" list to...
1) ombre KDT w PHW
2) lisse black gator(large scales) CDC with PHW
3) lisse braise gator (large scales) KD with PHW
wish me luck in finding it! 
(p.s i will now also be going to San Francisco in the next month for a last minute business trip) 
i sure hope DH or/and  I get lucky in our separate trips 
Part 2 (matte with GHW) will come after my P1 "want" list gets filled...



btw PHW = silver HW?


----------



## j3nl

hermesdaisuki said:
			
		

> Would you mind if I ask you how you tied the scarf on cw04 and cw07? Absolutely gorgeous!!! Thanks,hon!!!



Voting this question up because I would also like to know also, please.  

Lala: I've been following your thread for a while, and I love the beautifully composed pics and the awesome advice and helpful product knowledge you share.  Perfect mix of pragmatism and whimsy!  Thank you so much for taking the time to create such a beautiful garden for us to see.

(edit: attempted to bold, but failed miserably.  Added punctuation and thanks)


----------



## lala28

j3nl said:
			
		

> Voting this question up because I would also like to know also, please.
> 
> Lala: I've been following your thread for a while, and I love the beautifully composed pics and the awesome advice and helpful product knowledge you share.  Perfect mix of pragmatism and whimsy!  Thank you so much for taking the time to create such a beautiful garden for us to see.
> 
> (edit: attempted to bold, but failed miserably.  Added punctuation and thanks)



I generally prefer a fussy free scarf tying look so I modified the asymmetrical shoulder wrap tying method posted by Mai Tai on her blog at http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2009/07/how-to-knot-asymmetrical-shoulder-wrap.html?m=1

Instead of being so precise with each fold, I loosely follow the steps, and "smush" the scarf as I go along to create a soft and unique look. 

Sometimes I smush and swivel - meaning I knead the silk like bread to smush up the folds and edges, and swivel the supposed-to-be-front facing part of the scarf to the left or right side to modify the look.

In all honesty, I don't really have any official scarf tying instructions because I tend to just pick up a scarf, fool around with it for a bit, and then head out the door! Now that my "secret" is out, hope this helps!


----------



## lala28

A scarf you either love or hate- Graffiti.











Here is the same Graffiti scarf worn different ways:







I find Graffiti to be a puzzling design - bold and colorful and at the same time, dark and subtle.  Confusing, right?


----------



## purselover888

Lala, Your H collection is beyond gorgeous and bewildering!  And your H style is inspiring!  Do you follow Oscar PR Girl?  H should hire you to be H PR Girl!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

lala28 said:


> I generally prefer a fussy free scarf tying look so I modified the asymmetrical shoulder wrap tying method posted by Mai Tai on her blog at http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2009/07/how-to-knot-asymmetrical-shoulder-wrap.html?m=1
> 
> Instead of being so precise with each fold, I loosely follow the steps, and "smush" the scarf as I go along to create a soft and unique look.
> 
> Sometimes I smush and swivel - meaning I knead the silk like bread to smush up the folds and edges, and swivel the supposed-to-be-front facing part of the scarf to the left or right side to modify the look.
> 
> In all honesty, I don't really have any official scarf tying instructions because I tend to just pick up a scarf, fool around with it for a bit, and then head out the door! Now that my "secret" is out, hope this helps!



 Thanks, LALA. I will play with my scarves tomorrow morning.


----------



## lala28

excited_newbie said:
			
		

> dear lala!
> thanks so much for the detailed explanation! of course it helps!!!
> 
> matte rouge H with GHW sounds so nicely vintage looking ...it makes so much sense to me now, with all your explanation about matte vs lisse on GHW or PHW...
> 
> i have now revised my Part 1 "want" list to...
> 1) ombre KDT w PHW
> 2) lisse black gator(large scales) CDC with PHW
> 3) lisse braise gator (large scales) KD with PHW
> wish me luck in finding it!
> (p.s i will now also be going to San Francisco in the next month for a last minute business trip)
> i sure hope DH or/and  I get lucky in our separate trips
> Part 2 (matte with GHW) will come after my P1 "want" list gets filled...
> 
> 
> btw PHW = silver HW?



Yes, PHW = palladium hardware, which is the silver color. 

If you are open to preloved CDCs, I've noticed quite a few come up for sale on Nancy's website (Kaleidoplace).  Her prices are pretty reasonable too. I have a hard time spending money at retail price (much less more than retail!) for items that are not brand spankin' new, KWIM?


----------



## lala28

By the way, I have not forgotten about posting instructions on how to make recycled H ribbon poms! I promise to publish these soon!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Lala, I had one of those " can't sleep, too much on my mind" night last night. I ended up on TPF to get a change of thought and finally had a chance to take a fun look at all of your wonderful H treasures and ideas. What fun! Thanks for sharing, simply darling!


----------



## lala28

Luckydogmom said:


> Lala, I had one of those " can't sleep, too much on my mind" night last night. I ended up on TPF to get a change of thought and finally had a chance to take a fun look at all of your wonderful H treasures and ideas. What fun! Thanks for sharing, simply darling!


 
Hi *Luckydogmom*! I hope you were able to finally get some sleep - I know how terrible it feels to not be able to sleep when your body is completely exhausted but your mind is running on speed!


----------



## lala28

Ever receive a gift from your kids that you found both sweet and terrifying at the same time?  (Note: I didn't say which came first - the panic or the tender feeling) I don't think I shared this easter picture previously, but here is the thoughtful basket my darling children put together for me this year:







I love how little ones can take things you already own and "gift" them to you :giggles:  I think it is so sweet how they put together a basket with things they know I love, but when I saw that they did, I also felt a bit of fear that they had gone into my things! Lol!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lala28 said:


> Ever receive a gift from your kids that you found both sweet and terrifying at the same time?  (Note: I didn't say which came first - the panic or the tender feeling) I don't think I shared this easter picture previously, but here is the thoughtful basket my darling children put together for me this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how little ones can take things you already own and "gift" them to you :giggles:  I think it is so sweet how they put together a basket with things they know I love, but when I saw that they did, I also felt a bit of fear that they had gone into my things! Lol!




*lala*, there is only one word to describe this ~ ADORABLE!


----------



## mkl_collection

lala28 said:


> A scarf you either love or hate- Graffiti.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1700402
> 
> 
> View attachment 1700407
> 
> 
> View attachment 1700385
> 
> 
> Here is the same Graffiti scarf worn different ways:
> 
> View attachment 1700393
> 
> 
> View attachment 1700394
> 
> 
> I find Graffiti to be a puzzling design - bold and colorful and at the same time, dark and subtle.  Confusing, right?



Gorgeous lala.


----------



## plumtree

lala28 said:


> Ever receive a gift from your kids that you found both sweet and terrifying at the same time?  (Note: I didn't say which came first - the panic or the tender feeling) I don't think I shared this easter picture previously, but here is the thoughtful basket my darling children put together for me this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how little ones can take things you already own and "gift" them to you :giggles:  I think it is so sweet how they put together a basket with things they know I love, but when I saw that they did, I also felt a bit of fear that they had gone into my things! Lol!



I can see some genetic influence....(!) Very creative and the person who put this together has a good eye for colour!


----------



## j3nl

lala28 said:


> A scarf you either love or hate- Graffiti.
> ...
> I find Graffiti to be a puzzling design - bold and colorful and at the same time, dark and subtle. Confusing, right?


 
I think it's that tension that makes Graffiti a really interesting scarf.  There's also something kinda tongue-in-cheek with mixing high-end and "street" like the warp and weft threads in a silk scarf...


----------



## Chrisy

lala28 said:


> Ever receive a gift from your kids that you found both sweet and terrifying at the same time?  (Note: I didn't say which came first - the panic or the tender feeling) I don't think I shared this easter picture previously, but here is the thoughtful basket my darling children put together for me this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how little ones can take things you already own and "gift" them to you :giggles:  I think it is so sweet how they put together a basket with things they know I love, but when I saw that they did, I also felt a bit of fear that they had gone into my things! Lol!



The is the best easter basket I have ever see.  Creative, classy and with tons of love.  Wait till your DD realize what an amazing collection is sitting in your cloest, she will be a frequent guess.  LOL!


----------



## lala28

Little Miss Sunshine all tricked out:






H silk balls charm
Orange felt Kelly doll charm (designed by LuvApug)
Porcelain "ox" charm
Porcelain animals charm
Blue Tohu Bohu twilly
Fuschia Brazil twilly
Orange Togo B35 GHW





Paired with Calvaliers GM shawl


----------



## fashionistaO

Endearing children, and let them be children, until they are all grown up^



lala28 said:


> Ever receive a gift from your kids that you found both sweet and terrifying at the same time?  (Note: I didn't say which came first - the panic or the tender feeling) I don't think I shared this easter picture previously, but here is the thoughtful basket my darling children put together for me this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how little ones can take things you already own and "gift" them to you :giggles:  I think it is so sweet how they put together a basket with things they know I love, but when I saw that they did, I also felt a bit of fear that they had gone into my things! Lol!


----------



## thyme

you look fabulous with the graffiti scarves lala...and yes, i think your creative genes have definitely been inherited by your darling children..! they love colours for sure


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Ever receive a gift from your kids that you found both sweet and terrifying at the same time?  (Note: I didn't say which came first - the panic or the tender feeling) I don't think I shared this easter picture previously, but here is the thoughtful basket my darling children put together for me this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how little ones can take things you already own and "gift" them to you :giggles:  I think it is so sweet how they put together a basket with things they know I love, but when I saw that they did, I also felt a bit of fear that they had gone into my things! Lol!



Awwww that is just too cute of them.


----------



## excited_newbie

lala28 said:
			
		

> Ever receive a gift from your kids that you found both sweet and terrifying at the same time?  (Note: I didn't say which came first - the panic or the tender feeling) I don't think I shared this easter picture previously, but here is the thoughtful basket my darling children put together for me this year:
> 
> I love how little ones can take things you already own and "gift" them to you :giggles:  I think it is so sweet how they put together a basket with things they know I love, but when I saw that they did, I also felt a bit of fear that they had gone into my things! Lol!



i think i spot 10 bracelets in the easter basket 
your children sure take after your creative genes...
uber cute!


----------



## Vertanis

Lala! I haven't been on tpf much but loving your lovely scrapbook very much, your garden sure has blossomed with lots of H goodies! Kids will be kids, that sure was funny! Many happy returns!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Seedlessplum

Very Very beautiful colors of bags and accessories you have.
A wide spectrum of colors! Totally blown away!


----------



## sophiac

lala28 said:


> Dear sophiac,
> I'm sorry for the delay, but here are the Kimono ex Libris 90 silk twill scarf modelling pictures you requested -- hope these help!
> 
> CW 01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CW 11



hi lala

i saw your posts on the kimono scarves. thanks so much for modeling them!

unfortunatedly your pictures didnt help cos now i want them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

sighhh...instead of narrowing my 3 choices down to one, i think i need all 3 after all! but at least now i know i am not alone in having more than 2 cw for the same scarves!  now on to hunting them down...thanks!


----------



## lala28

Putting together instruction on how to make pom poms out of recycled H ribbon turned out to be a greater undertaking than I had initially imagined.  I hope my photos don't create confusion or lead others to believe that this DIY craft project is more complicated than it actually is!

The pom pom: (pictured as a set of three)


----------



## lala28

Hold ribbon in between thumb and forefinger.  Fold the ribbon in a zig zag motion, creating closed loops on both ends while you continue to hold the ribbon in place with your thumb and finger. (The length of the ribbon determines the diameter of the finished pom product so it should be fairly short so your pom won't turn out to be large and loose.  Use the length of your thumb as a good guideline.)
















Repeat until there are at least eight closed loops on each end.  The more loops you have, the thicker and fuller the pom will be.


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> Little Miss Sunshine all tricked out:
> 
> 
> 
> H silk balls charm
> Orange felt Kelly doll charm (designed by LuvApug)
> Porcelain "ox" charm
> Porcelain animals charm
> Blue Tohu Bohu twilly
> Fuschia Brazil twilly
> Orange Togo B35 GHW
> 
> 
> Paired with Calvaliers GM shawl


Oh my goodness, this is so adorable!!!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

lala28 said:
			
		

> Hold ribbon in between thumb and forefinger.  Fold the ribbon in a zig zag motion, creating closed loops on both ends while you continue to hold the ribbon in place with your thumb and finger. (The length of the ribbon determines the diameter of the finished pom product so it should be fairly short so your pom won't turn out to be large and loose.  Use the length of your thumb as a good guideline.)
> 
> Repeat until there are at least eight closed loops on each end.  The more loops you have, the thicker and fuller the pom will be.



Lala you are so creative  thank u for sharing 

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## lala28

The next step is to secure the pom in the middle (replacing your thumb and finger).  For this, I have tried a few different methods.  






Use a hand sewing needle to sew the ribbon in place securely.  (This can be difficult depending on thickness.)


----------



## lala28

Or, use a sewing machine and manually move the needle up and down to secure the ribbons in place.











It's best to stitch the ribbons together in the center, but it is an imperfect science.  In the photo, I missed the center with my needle and ended up stitching in two places.  (No real sewing is required; you only need a stitch or two to keep the ribbons in place.)


----------



## Jadeite

...and talented with a needle and thread too.


----------



## lala28

Now here is the part that gets hard to explain:















In this state, I would describe the ribbon stack as resembling an oriental paper fan that is lying flat.  Using your fingers, hold one closed loop end with one hand, and the other closed loop end with the other hand, and start gently tugging each of the closed loops in different directions.  This has the same effect as fanning open the pom loops.  Half of the pom loops will have the H print side of the ribbon facing outwards; half of the other pom loops will have the H print side of the ribbon facing inwards.


----------



## lala28

When you get to this part, use your fingers to flip the H print side of the ribbon to the outside where it can be seen.















Repeat until you finish fanning out this side of the pom.  

The pom will look funny to begin with so don't be afraid to pull at it until you are satisfied.

**Thanks to DD for lending me her modelling hands


----------



## lala28

As an alternative to the thread and needle, you can use a smaller ribbon to keep the H ribbons in place while you proceed with the "fanning" and poofing process: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Because a ribbon won't hold the pom folds as snugly as a stitch or two would do, it may be more difficult to get the fanning and poofing process down right without a little help from a pair of scissors.  









With a scissors, snip halfway through the H ribbon on one side of the tie.  Do not cut more than halfway through or the pom will fall apart and you will have to re-pom from the beginning.


----------



## lala28

Flip the H ribbon pom around, and use a scissors to cut halfway through on the other side as shown.


----------



## Julide

*LaLa*:urock:


----------



## purselover888

So so adorable!!!!  

Lala, you are so creative!  I would never be able to do this, even with your instructions!  Let alone come up with the idea!

Hermes needs to hire you for your H creativity!!  It is unbelievable!


----------



## lala28

Here is what it look like post-snip(s):

Front view 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Side view 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next, begin tugging the closed loop ends in opposite directions gently with your fingers to fan out the pom until it starts to look like this:












Once you have your pom happily in hand, use a soldering iron on the edges to prevent  fraying.  You can also hold the ribbon ends over a small flame to achieve the same result.


----------



## lala28

Once you have your poms, you can string them on a thin cord or ribbon with a quick stitch or two.  










Whew!


----------



## TankerToad

*lala*
Love this but am impaired regarding ANY crafts, I even pay to have buttons sewn on.
You are my hero~


----------



## pond23

You are too COOL *lala*! Such in awe!


----------



## orangeboxaddict

lala28 said:
			
		

> Once you have your poms, you can string them on a thin cord or ribbon with a quick stitch or two.
> 
> Whew!



This is creative and cute!!!


----------



## lala28

I do hope my descriptions were somewhat helpful. I thought about doing a YouTube video instruction but didn't get around to it - lol!


----------



## lala28

I'm still in an orangey mood-


----------



## lala28

Navy Vache Ligee Drag 2 (32cm) PHW
Brides de Gala silk jersey 90cm
Amethyst lisse alligator CDC PHW
Orange clic clac PHW
Bleu electrique lisse alligator KD GHW
Orange patent leather and acrylic wedges


----------



## in-fashion99

Lala, you are so talented. You have endless idea. It's a great pleasure going though all your posts. I always managed to learn something new or pick up great ideas from you. Thanks!

Oh! By the way, just wondering if you know the price difference between a 35 Birkin (Togo, Clemence) vs 2-Tone Barenia Leather & Toile?


----------



## fashionistaO

Fun mini project lala^^


----------



## nguyenp

*lala* your wedges are fabulous!


----------



## Jadeite

Nice!


----------



## j3nl

Thanks for sharing this craft.  And so nice you got your DD involved too!  (not to mention it gives me some encouragement that maybe I can do this too, hehe)


----------



## lala28

You all are so kind! If 3 poms seems to be a big pain, here's another idea on how to use just one Pom:


----------



## lala28

Happy Mother's Day! Whether you are a mom of children, pets, plants, luxury accessories, or just yourself, have a fabulous day!


----------



## mp4

^you too *Lala*!


----------



## IFFAH

Happy Mother's Day, *lala28*! Thanks for sharing the idea on poms poms. I'm still figuring out.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Happy mother's day Lala 

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## lala28

Had a great wedding destination weekend and learned a few new dress attire terminologies-

Country elegance / Texas chic




































Every time I use this ombré clutch I am reminded of what a great buy (deal) this actually was: the clutch measures 10 inches x 14 inches and has a hidden magnetic closure. It holds sunglasses, box of bandaids, a full tube of  hydrocortisone cream, after bite antiseptic, compact (note the yellow rose of Texas theme), lipstick, keys, Kleenex,  cell phone, bearn wallet, and car charger for iPhone.

Pictured: shiny black alligator Berenice bracelet PHW, Arcs en ciel silk and cashmere tunic dress, ombré CDC PHW, Dies et Hore 90 silk twill scarf (that's taken a real beating), elite mirrored sandals, sterling farandole bracelet


----------



## Ladybaga

lala, You look amazing in your silk/cashmere arcs en ciel tunic! And your ombre clutch...Fabulous!  Your pictures are so cool and catalogue worthy! I especially love the one with the clutch and scarf hanging on the "Rocks, Snakes" sign. Classic Texas! Looks like a fun and picturesque wedding.


----------



## Jadeite

Wonderful! Conjours images of adventure..... Little bit Indiana jones with a deadly stunning clutch.


----------



## Jadeite

I can't get over how stunning the ombré clutch is.... Where can I get one?


----------



## Heatherlite

Jadeite said:


> I can't get over how stunning the ombré clutch is.... Where can I get one?


The smaller version is on sale at Endless.com


----------



## Jadeite

Heatherlite said:
			
		

> The smaller version is on sale at Endless.com



Really?? I'm rushing to it now...


----------



## lala28

It is the Kara Ross large "Amo" style clutch in ring tailed lizard skin.  I bought mine on clearance at Amazon.com for around $1,000 USD (no sales tax; free 2 day shipping).


----------



## Heatherlite

lala28 said:


> It is the Kara Ross large "Amo" style clutch in ring tailed lizard skin.  I bought mine on clearance at Amazon.com for around $1,000 USD (no sales tax; free 2 day shipping).


LOL, me too No longer available, sigh. Every time I see ombre, I can't resist. But I wanted to help a fellow ombre lover out.


----------



## ouija board

lala28 said:


> It is the Kara Ross large "Amo" style clutch in ring tailed lizard skin.  I bought mine on clearance at Amazon.com for around $1,000 USD (no sales tax; free 2 day shipping).



OK, I seriously am not shopping Amazon.com properly!  Here I am, buying electronics and kids toys...who knew they had gorgeous accessories at low low prices?! 

Lala, you look fabulous from head to toe! Thank you for the beautiful photos. I now want that H dress...and the shoes...and I've always wanted that gator Berenice...I need to stay out of this thread...


----------



## maria28

So so so gorgeous! Beautiful collection

And you are so creative as well.


----------



## lala28

Thank you!


----------



## lala28

Someone asked me what the difference is between the old H Hour watch and the new H Hour watch. The "new" H Hour watch allows you to change your watch straps easily and without the assistance of a watch specialist.  H should give you a little tool for changing out your straps, however, I've changed straps easily using just my fingers and without the tool.   

Here are a few watch strap ideas:










From left to right:

Iris double tour watch strap
Gold watch strap
White watch strap
Etoupe watch strap
Orange lisse alligator watch strap

I have the GM H Hour watch (GM refers to the size of the watch face).  I need the short sized watch straps, however, I can do the standard size if I punch additional holes in the band.

I hope this information helps!


----------



## lala28

Next, in keeping with the purple spirit:






Organ silk twill scarf
Shiny amethyst alligator CDC PHW
Marron glacé clic clac PHW
Ardoise clic H PHW
H Hour watch with iris double tour watch strap GHW
Point d'Orgue extra extra wide enamel bangle PHW
Questche clic H PHW


----------



## lala28

Point d' Orgue silk twill scarf in another colorway:






Pictured with etoupe Kelly Jumping Boots**
Orange Sipratek Duo clutch
Ombre lizard CDC PHW
Point d'Orgue extra extra wide enamel bangle
Mykonos lizard CDC PHW
Sanguine lizard CDC PHW
Confetti ex Libris wide enamel bangle
Shiny pelouse alligator CDC PHW

**I used to wear thin trouser socks (like nylons) and wondered why I kept getting blisters on the back of my heels.  Switched to wearing actual cotton socks (thick like athletic socks), and ta-da!   No more blisters!


----------



## lala28

And more Jumping Boots:

Orange togo B35 GHW
Fuschia Brazil twilly
OOAK Kelly Doll bag charm
Porcelain bag charms (Japanese)
Silk balls bag charm






etoupe clemence Evelyne 3 GM


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Point d' Orgue silk twill scarf in another colorway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured with etoupe Kelly Jumping Boots**
> Orange Sipratek Duo clutch
> Ombre lizard CDC PHW
> Point d'Orgue extra extra wide enamel bangle
> Mykonos lizard CDC PHW
> Sanguine lizard CDC PHW
> Confetti ex Libris wide enamel bangle
> Shiny pelouse alligator CDC PHW
> 
> **I used to wear thin trouser socks (like nylons) and wondered why I kept getting blisters on the back of my heels.  Switched to wearing actual cotton socks (thick like athletic socks), and ta-da!   No more blisters!



gorgeous pictures *lala*!! i love the point d'orgue enamel in that colour..but my wrist is too small for the extra wide enamel..will just get the normal wide enamel..


----------



## plumtree

Pont d'Orgue is great, isn't it?  And I love how the orange and etoupe pick up the colour accents in the second c/w, and how it echoes the large enamel in the first.


----------



## Jadeite

The sipratek clutch....nice. And so rarely seen around here.


----------



## eagle1002us

lala28 said:


> And more Jumping Boots:
> 
> Orange togo B35 GHW
> Fuschia Brazil twilly
> OOAK Kelly Doll bag charm
> Porcelain bag charms (Japanese)
> Silk balls bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etoupe clemence Evelyne 3 GM




*Lala,* boots & Evelyn & Point d'Orgue rate as my personal choice for most beeUteaful pix of the day!  Suddenly, I am wanting 50 degree temps, cool verging on chilly days!  Oh well, after July 4, fall is pretty much here, at least in terms of what the stores carry.  Your combo is an inspiration!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Lala, I love everything in this garden!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

LaLa.. leave it to you... those pom poms are TDF...


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:


> The sipratek clutch....nice. And so rarely seen around here.


 
I heard that the sipratek duo was released in bleu electrique swift....

but then again, it could just be urban myth....


----------



## lala28

eagle1002us said:


> *Lala,* boots & Evelyn & Point d'Orgue rate as my personal choice for most beeUteaful pix of the day! Suddenly, I am wanting 50 degree temps, cool verging on chilly days! Oh well, after July 4, fall is pretty much here, at least in terms of what the stores carry. Your combo is an inspiration!


 
When I first got my jumping boots, I wore them all the time, even in incredibly hot, humid and sunny desert climate.... In fact, my SA threatened to confiscate my jumping boots during the summer season and return them to me only when the temperature went below 70 F


----------



## lala28

These just make me happy..... 

Refillable leather perfume "purse" sprays, from left to right:
5p Pink
Rose Jaipur
Kiwi
Iris
Moutarde


----------



## nguyenp

I never knew these existed! Time to go hunting for these gorgeous babies! Your garden always amazes me Lala!


----------



## glamourbag

Oh my goodness! Those perfume sprays are cute!


----------



## LQYB

lala, your pic always make me happy!
Thank you!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Oh dear.those perfumes are so lovely.you make me want to get one !!!


----------



## lala28

It all started with a little polka dot gavroche....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lala28 said:


> These just make me happy.....
> 
> Refillable leather perfume "purse" sprays, from left to right:
> 5p Pink
> Rose Jaipur
> Kiwi
> Iris
> Moutarde




Love. Love. Love these!


----------



## lala28

Seems innocent enough, right?

Well, the gavroche needed a enamel friend, so loden clic H bracelet came home too, to meet the family- 






Faco clutch







Vibrato bolide 






And,


----------



## fashionistaO

Happy to see all these pairings, loving the leather scent sprays... Which H scents are you drawn to?


----------



## threepwood

Lovely photos as usual, lala.


----------



## Jadeite

These are dangerous depths to be treading. It can get very enabling.


----------



## lala28

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Happy to see all these pairings, loving the leather scent sprays... Which H scents are you drawn to?



My favorites are Ambre, Les Mervailles, Jardin sur le Toit, and Iris.  How about you?


----------



## Love Of My Life

One of my favorites is apres la mousson....


----------



## hermesaddicted

hotshot said:


> One of my favorites is apres la mousson....


I love Voyage d'Hermès, my absolutely favourite.


----------



## carlinha

lala28 said:


> Seems innocent enough, right?
> 
> Well, the gavroche needed a enamel friend, so loden clic H bracelet came home too, to meet the family-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faco clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vibrato bolide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And,



you seriously amaze me with your talents *lala*!  i can barely sew a button on 

and your pelouse lindy.... i love it sooo soooo much   i think this is hands down my favorite lindy ever.... i can only dream....


----------



## TangoTosca

lala28 said:


>



You completely slayed me with this one, *lala*. Goodness gracious. What are the odds of the perfect match among the scarf, the loden enamel, and Chester? You have come up with so many outstanding combinations in the last year, but this one just seems so special to me. I am *really happy* for you, and I'm so interested to see what outfit you pair this with...

 TangoTosca


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Lovely garden *Lala*


----------



## lala28

Happy Memorial Day!

Just want to share a few whimsical ideas I've had this week, one in particular which was inspired by our polka dotted flamenco dancing long legged lucky charm herself, TangoTosca.






(70cm Clic clac polka dot in blue/brown colorway, gavroche clic clac polka dot in chicken skin green, gavroche Hola Flamenca in black/red/white, plissé Hola Flamenca in pink/white)






(Tosca clemence Jypsiere 28cm PHW, fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog bracelet PHW, fuschia piggy leather charm, fuschia Brazil twilly, fuschia LA Femme 90cm silk twill) 






(Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog bracelet PHW and sterling silver chain d'ancre bracelet)






(Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog bracelet PHW, sterling silver chain d'ancre bracelet, and sterling silver farandole bracelet)


----------



## TangoTosca

lala28 said:


> Happy Memorial Day!
> 
> Just want to share a few whimsical ideas I've had this week, one in particular which was inspired by our polka dotted flamenco dancing long legged lucky charm herself, TangoTosca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (70cm Clic clac polka dot in blue/brown colorway, gavroche clic clac polka dot in chicken skin green, gavroche Hola Flamenca in black/red/white, plissé Hola Flamenca in pink/white)



Ha! I love it! 

I only wished I danced flamenco! But I do dance tango, and I just bought a new pair of Comme il Faut shoes to wear dancing. They would blend in with your polka dot collection perfectly! (In fact, they might even disappear entirely amongst the other dots, a very stylish form of camouflage!)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*This is spectacular!!*


----------



## lala28

TangoTosca said:


> Ha! I love it!
> 
> I only wished I danced flamenco! But I do dance tango, and I just bought a new pair of Comme il Faut shoes to wear dancing. They would blend in with your polka dot collection perfectly! (In fact, they might even disappear entirely amongst the other dots, a very stylish form of camouflage!)
> 
> View attachment 1736465


 
TangoTosca, I actually meant tango, but now that I think about it, I'm absolutely certain that you would be amazing at flamenco!


----------



## lala28

Something old, something new, something bright and something comfortable, too:

"old" Parchement nepal box and vibrato B35 GHW
"old" Tsuba 90cm silk twill 
"new" Sequences twilly (rose pale/chocolat/vert d'eau CW06)
"new" L'art Indien des Plaines twilly (camel/bleu jean/violine CW05)
"old" Maillons twilly wrapped around Mai Tai honey colored horn bracelet
"old" Elephant leather key charm
"bright" Electric blue and violet carmencita 
"new" Point d' Orgue extra extra wide enamel bracelet
"old" Barry Kieselstein Cord beige shiny alligator belt strap with H Medor belt buckle
"comfortable" (amazingly comfortable, actually) CL booties
"new" Tourbillon soie bracelet (chocolat/vert S1)






Amethyst shiny alligator CDC PHW


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Beautiful pics as always, *lala*.
I am in love with every single one, your taste is impeccable!


----------



## Millicat

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *This is spectacular!!*


 

I *so* agree, it's juuust gorgeous


----------



## lala28

Oh, and one more for this holiday weekend:

Happy Memorial Day! (with a little help from Captain America)

Cliquetis 90cm silk twill
BE clemence bolide 37 PHW
Braise shiny crocodile CDC PHW (vintage)
Harajuku sandals 
Rouge H matte alligator Isidore horn necklace 
Captain America by Marvel Comics


----------



## Love Of My Life

really gorgeous... as always thanks for sharing your goodies & little

unexpected twists on the classics...


----------



## Brooklynite

This is so artfully put together. Well edited!


lala28 said:


> Something old, something new, something bright and something comfortable, too:
> 
> "old" Parchement nepal box and vibrato B35 GHW
> "old" Tsuba 90cm silk twill
> "new" Sequences twilly (rose pale/chocolat/vert d'eau CW06)
> "new" L'art Indien des Plaines twilly (camel/bleu jean/violine CW05)
> "old" Maillons twilly wrapped around Mai Tai honey colored horn bracelet
> "old" Elephant leather key charm
> "bright" Electric blue and violet carmencita
> "new" Point d' Orgue extra extra wide enamel bracelet
> "old" Barry Kieselstein Cord beige shiny alligator belt strap with H Medor belt buckle
> "comfortable" (amazingly comfortable, actually) CL booties
> "new" Tourbillon soie bracelet (chocolat/vert S1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyst shiny alligator CDC PHW


----------



## eagle1002us

(70cm Clic clac polka dot in blue/brown colorway, gavroche clic clac polka dot in *chicken skin green*, gavroche Hola Flamenca in black/red/white, plissé Hola Flamenca in pink/white)

*Lala*--chicken skin green?????  le poulet vert couleur?  I know everyone's going green in one way or another but chicken skin green?  I would have settled for avocado but obviously chicken skin is a more subtle, less common green, right?


----------



## Maedi

lala28 said:


> Something old, something new, something bright and something comfortable, too:
> 
> "old" Parchement nepal box and vibrato B35 GHW
> "old" Tsuba 90cm silk twill
> "new" Sequences twilly (rose pale/chocolat/vert d'eau CW06)
> "new" L'art Indien des Plaines twilly (camel/bleu jean/violine CW05)
> "old" Maillons twilly wrapped around Mai Tai honey colored horn bracelet
> "old" Elephant leather key charm
> "bright" Electric blue and violet carmencita
> "new" Point d' Orgue extra extra wide enamel bracelet
> "old" Barry Kieselstein Cord beige shiny alligator belt strap with H Medor belt buckle
> "comfortable" (amazingly comfortable, actually) CL booties
> "new" Tourbillon soie bracelet (chocolat/vert S1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyst shiny alligator CDC PHW



Gorgeous! A little like an "I Spy" riddle


----------



## Noneeta

lala28 said:


> (Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog bracelet PHW and sterling silver chain d'ancre bracelet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog bracelet PHW, sterling silver chain d'ancre bracelet, and sterling silver farandole bracelet)



Loving this pic lala!

Do you have a pic of the chain d'ancre (15 links?) and the farandole bracelets worn separately?  Would love to see that!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## lala28

Noneeta said:
			
		

> Loving this pic lala!
> 
> Do you have a pic of the chain d'ancre (15 links?) and the farandole bracelets worn separately?  Would love to see that!  Thanks in advance!



I have the 11 link chain d'ancre bracelet, but hopefully my pictures will help some anyway:


----------



## Noneeta

lala28 said:
			
		

> I have the 11 link chain d'ancre bracelet, but hopefully my pictures will help some anyway:



Thanks so much! Looks very pretty  - as you have very slim wrists!


----------



## lala28

Noneeta said:
			
		

> Loving this pic lala!
> 
> Do you have a pic of the chain d'ancre (15 links?) and the farandole bracelets worn separately?  Would love to see that!  Thanks in advance!



And here is the farandole bracelet (this one is very small in wrist size and you can see from the picture that there is virtually no extra space between the silver links and my skin!).


----------



## Noneeta

lala28 said:
			
		

> And here is the farandole bracelet (this one is very small in wrist size and you can see from the picture that there is virtually no extra space between the silver links and my skin!).



Oh so lovely!  I think I am in love with the farandole more. Seems easier to wear ..  Thanks so much, again!


----------



## essiedub

lala28 said:


> Here is Ms. Lauren Elise BdR 35B, dressed with pink lizard Cord-Kieselstein belt, pink python and gold Kara Ross cuff, and Les Girafes silk twill


 

_re: photo on page 79 post 1173_
Holy Guacamole! *lala* Les Giraffes in this colorway is hauntingly beautiful. It leaves me breathless.  I would cross a river for this (as the saying goes) I pray Hermes re-releases this in my lifetime. Dare I say it...I'd give up all my H scarves for this one
The orange on the bird adds such nice tension.

Please post a modeling shot with all the components in your lovely photo!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Something old, something new, something bright and something comfortable, too:
> 
> "old" Parchement nepal box and vibrato B35 GHW
> "old" Tsuba 90cm silk twill
> "new" Sequences twilly (rose pale/chocolat/vert d'eau CW06)
> "new" L'art Indien des Plaines twilly (camel/bleu jean/violine CW05)
> "old" Maillons twilly wrapped around Mai Tai honey colored horn bracelet
> "old" Elephant leather key charm
> "bright" Electric blue and violet carmencita
> "new" Point d' Orgue extra extra wide enamel bracelet
> "old" Barry Kieselstein Cord beige shiny alligator belt strap with H Medor belt buckle
> "comfortable" (amazingly comfortable, actually) CL booties
> "new" Tourbillon soie bracelet (chocolat/vert S1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyst shiny alligator CDC PHW




This is so much fun it's like a little treasure island.


----------



## Love Of My Life

really nice LaLa


----------



## lala28

Thank you, lovely tPfers! I feel further enabled by your kind words!


----------



## lala28

This post is a *special one* for me because it involves the acquisition of a holy grail of mine.... 

a vintage Kelly bag from my birth year.  

So, without further ado, presenting gold ostrich Kelly 28cm with goldhardware.... circa me!






I call this photo, "Magic", because finding this vintage Kelly was magical:

La Magie silk twill scarf
Lena horn necklace
MT honey horn bracelet





P.S.  I never noticed before that the small emblem design on this scarf is the same as the horn circle link on my Lena necklace....


----------



## IFFAH

Congratulations *lala28* on finding this special beauty! It's a wonderful coincidence! I'm in  with anything involving Exotic Kellys and Kellys as a whole.


----------



## essiedub

lala28 said:


> This post is a *special one* for me because it involves the acquisition of a holy grail of mine....
> 
> a vintage Kelly bag from my birth year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I never noticed before that the *small emblem design* on this scarf is the same as the horn circle link on my Lena necklace....


 

*lala28 ...* lovely combination! That emblem is a Chinese word for "long life." Perfect for your birth year bag!


----------



## xquisite

lala28 said:


> This post is a *special one* for me because it involves the acquisition of a holy grail of mine....
> 
> a vintage Kelly bag from my birth year.
> 
> So, without further ado, presenting gold ostrich Kelly 28cm with goldhardware.... circa me!



Oh lala she is absolutely divine! You must be over the moon to have found such a special gem.


----------



## merrydish

Exquisite, Lala!!! Absolutely swooning over the color.


----------



## Suzie

lala28 said:


> This post is a *special one* for me because it involves the acquisition of a holy grail of mine....
> 
> a vintage Kelly bag from my birth year.
> 
> So, without further ado, presenting gold ostrich Kelly 28cm with goldhardware.... circa me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this photo, "Magic", because finding this vintage Kelly was magical:
> 
> La Magie silk twill scarf
> Lena horn necklace
> MT honey horn bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  I never noticed before that the small emblem design on this scarf is the same as the horn circle link on my Lena necklace....



She is amazing and a Kelly from your birth year is so special, I also was lucky enough to find one too (but I bet mine is a lot older than yours).


----------



## pjlatte

lala28 said:
			
		

> This post is a special one for me because it involves the acquisition of a holy grail of mine....
> 
> a vintage Kelly bag from my birth year.
> 
> So, without further ado, presenting gold ostrich Kelly 28cm with goldhardware.... circa me!
> 
> I call this photo, "Magic", because finding this vintage Kelly was magical:
> 
> La Magie silk twill scarf
> Lena horn necklace
> MT honey horn bracelet
> 
> P.S.  I never noticed before that the small emblem design on this scarf is the same as the horn circle link on my Lena necklace....



Huge congrats, Lala on finding a HG to add to your stunning collection. Your new Kelly is absolutely breathtaking. The "Magic" theme is indeed very appropriate for the occasion. I enjoyed your thread and pictures very much. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ladybaga

Congratulations on your birdy! This compilation is indeed MAGICAL!


----------



## sparklelisab

TangoTosca said:


> Ha! I love it!
> 
> I only wished I danced flamenco! But I do dance tango, and I just bought a new pair of Comme il Faut shoes to wear dancing. They would blend in with your polka dot collection perfectly! (In fact, they might even disappear entirely amongst the other dots, a very stylish form of camouflage!)
> 
> View attachment 1736465


 
What precious ankles you have Tosca. I think Minnie Mouse would love these too!



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *This is spectacular!!*


 
Out of your 4,636 gorgeous pairings, this might be the most beautiful!  Wow lala!



lala28 said:


> Something old, something new, something bright and something comfortable, too:
> 
> "old" Parchement nepal box and vibrato B35 GHW
> "old" Tsuba 90cm silk twill
> "new" Sequences twilly (rose pale/chocolat/vert d'eau CW06)
> "new" L'art Indien des Plaines twilly (camel/bleu jean/violine CW05)
> "old" Maillons twilly wrapped around Mai Tai honey colored horn bracelet
> "old" Elephant leather key charm
> "bright" Electric blue and violet carmencita
> "new" Point d' Orgue extra extra wide enamel bracelet
> "old" Barry Kieselstein Cord beige shiny alligator belt strap with H Medor belt buckle
> "comfortable" (amazingly comfortable, actually) CL booties
> "new" Tourbillon soie bracelet (chocolat/vert S1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyst shiny alligator CDC PHW


 
What a stunning display of complimentary color!  Gasping......



lala28 said:


> This post is a *special one* for me because it involves the acquisition of a holy grail of mine....
> 
> a vintage Kelly bag from my birth year.
> 
> So, without further ado, presenting gold ostrich Kelly 28cm with goldhardware.... circa me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this photo, "Magic", because finding this vintage Kelly was magical:
> 
> La Magie silk twill scarf
> Lena horn necklace
> MT honey horn bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I never noticed before that the small emblem design on this scarf is the same as the horn circle link on my Lena necklace....


 

"Circa 'me'" is the best phrase of the day. AKA for you Lala, "circa-precious" is more accurate!  Congratulations honey--I love that your grail bag is vintage.  Gorgeous coloring on your bag.


----------



## adeedee

lala28 said:


> This post is a *special one* for me because it involves the acquisition of a holy grail of mine....
> 
> a vintage Kelly bag from my birth year.
> 
> So, without further ado, presenting gold ostrich Kelly 28cm with goldhardware.... circa me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this photo, "Magic", because finding this vintage Kelly was magical:
> 
> La Magie silk twill scarf
> Lena horn necklace
> MT honey horn bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  I never noticed before that the small emblem design on this scarf is the same as the horn circle link on my Lena necklace....


splendid!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

LaLa.. its gorgeous... enjoy!!!


----------



## chefcat

I've never seen so much inspiration collected in one place.  The only thing more amazing than your H collection is your skill as a stylist!!!


----------



## lala28

I learned something new this week - Gris elephant matte alligator and vert olive barenia are practically twins! (I'm sure that true literal H connoisseurs would beg to differ on this point).

And wanted to share my new revelation with you:


----------



## lala28

Gris elephant matte alligator Kelly Pochette PHW
Kimono ex Libris 90 silk twill


----------



## Joy333

lala28 said:


> Gris elephant matte alligator Kelly Pochette PHW
> Kimono ex Libris 90 silk twill
> 
> View attachment 1743094
> 
> 
> View attachment 1743096



Beautiful eye candies as usual lala, LOVE your thread, have learnt so much as well!


----------



## lala28

And, while we are on the topic of exotic animals....

Tri-colored lizard mini Kelly (20 cm)


----------



## Julide

Congrats *Lala* on all your items!!!Your birth year kelly is spectacular!!! Wear in the best of health!!


----------



## cherrynarak

lala28 said:
			
		

> Gris elephant matte alligator Kelly Pochette PHW
> Kimono ex Libris 90 silk twill



You have the most To Die For collection Lala !


----------



## lala28

Thank you, dear and lovely tPfers!


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous gris elephant pochette and lizzie Kelly!  I love the scales on both of them!


----------



## lala28

DS and I built Lego "Witch Doctor" over the weekend.  Truth be told, DS did all of the work! (By the way, when Lego says for "ages 10-16 years", I think it's a big, fat lie.) In keeping with the childlike spirit of Captain America on Memorial Day and then the plastic dinosaurs and matchbox cars (in plumtree's photo arrays in the Hermes Bags and. shawls thread).....

Vintage black box leather bolide 31 (technically this is a rigide bolide, but you'd never know it in real life because the box leather has melted into butter)
Assorted H bracelets
Reve du Corail scarf


----------



## plumtree

Oooo, lala, I like!!  Good use of colour (as ever) and Lego witch doctor looks very suitably attired for battle/exorcism/fighting the forces of evil. Reves de corail looks good with him.
I was just thinking that I have to work out a way of incorporating Lego into my scarf/bag pairings, but given the age of my kids, all I have is Duplo....


----------



## Hello Hermes

Lala, as always, absolutely gorgeous pics! 
Keep it coming.
But then I also wonder, what have been your most recent bags? 
I mean, what bags do you still go for? It seems you have such a gorgeous and complete collection.


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> DS and I built Lego "Witch Doctor" over the weekend.  Truth be told, DS did all of the work! (By the way, when Lego says for "ages 10-16 years", I think it's a big, fat lie.) In keeping with the childlike spirit of Captain America on Memorial Day and then the plastic dinosaurs and matchbox cars (in plumtree's photo arrays in the Hermes Bags and. shawls thread).....
> 
> Vintage black box leather bolide 31 (technically this is a rigide bolide, but you'd never know it in real life because the box leather has melted into butter)
> Assorted H bracelets
> Reve du Corail scarf



lala, That is one fancy witch doctor!  Your DS (and your contributions, of course) produced an amazing collaboration!


----------



## Flip88

lala28 said:
			
		

> And, while we are on the topic of exotic animals....
> 
> Tri-colored lizard mini Kelly (20 cm)



oooooo, so fabulous. Exotically stunning!


----------



## Love Of My Life

nice...


----------



## Jadeite

If being a witch doctor conjours me more Hermes I'd gladly be!


----------



## Heavenplay

Lala, you have such amazing taste and covetable vintage hunting talent, thanks for sharing !


----------



## threepwood

lala28 said:


> DS and I built Lego "Witch Doctor" over the weekend.  Truth be told, DS did all of the work! (By the way, when Lego says for "ages 10-16 years", I think it's a big, fat lie.) In keeping with the childlike spirit of Captain America on Memorial Day and then the plastic dinosaurs and matchbox cars (in plumtree's photo arrays in the Hermes Bags and. shawls thread).....
> 
> Vintage black box leather bolide 31 (technically this is a rigide bolide, but you'd never know it in real life because the box leather has melted into butter)
> Assorted H bracelets
> Reve du Corail scarf



Beautiful scarf! Love the color!!


----------



## tulip618

Dear Lala,

Thanks for posting the step by step photo instructions to your personalized buldoc ribbon bag charm! Here is a little something I made using my buldoc ribbons this past weekend.

I braided away with 6 long buldoc ribbons and made myself a H Belt. I only had 6 long ones so that's all I could use. I think you could use 8 or 10 ribbons if you would like a thicker belt. It also works well as a hairband too! Please enjoy, and thanks for letting me share.

I actually meant to ask you to in my previous post for the instructions of your buldoc ribbon "carmen" bag charm that you posted on page 99, do you mind to show us that too? Thanks very much!!

tulip


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Un Jardin sur le Nil is my favorite.
It smells like clean fresh laundry!



lala28 said:


> My favorites are Ambre, Les Mervailles, Jardin sur le Toit, and Iris.  How about you?


----------



## glamourbag

Lala I love the ribbon tassle on the Birkin!!! You are so creative!!! You and *SparkleLisaB* need to get a class going for us!!! Hahaha


----------



## Jadeite

tulip618 said:


> Dear Lala,
> 
> Thanks for posting the step by step photo instructions to your personalized buldoc ribbon bag charm! Here is a little something I made using my buldoc ribbons this past weekend.
> 
> I braided away with 6 long buldoc ribbons and made myself a H Belt. I only had 6 long ones so that's all I could use. I think you could use 8 or 10 ribbons if you would like a thicker belt. It also works well as a hairband too! Please enjoy, and thanks for letting me share.
> 
> I actually meant to ask you to in my previous post for the instructions of your buldoc ribbon "carmen" bag charm that you posted on page 99, do you mind to show us that too? Thanks very much!!
> 
> tulip


 

tulip, you are incredibly enterprising with those ribbons.


----------



## lala28

tulip618 said:
			
		

> Dear Lala,
> 
> Thanks for posting the step by step photo instructions to your personalized buldoc ribbon bag charm! Here is a little something I made using my buldoc ribbons this past weekend.
> 
> I braided away with 6 long buldoc ribbons and made myself a H Belt. I only had 6 long ones so that's all I could use. I think you could use 8 or 10 ribbons if you would like a thicker belt. It also works well as a hairband too! Please enjoy, and thanks for letting me share.
> 
> I actually meant to ask you to in my previous post for the instructions of your buldoc ribbon "carmen" bag charm that you posted on page 99, do you mind to show us that too? Thanks very much!!
> 
> tulip



Hi tulip,
What a fabulous idea! I love how you put it together and I especially love your modeling shot . You should definitely post in the Hermes DIY craft ideas thread!

I will look through and see what I have on making the recycled ribbons tassel and post when I get back to town .


----------



## lala28

Hello Hermes said:
			
		

> Lala, as always, absolutely gorgeous pics!
> Keep it coming.
> But then I also wonder, what have been your most recent bags?
> I mean, what bags do you still go for? It seems you have such a gorgeous and complete collection.



Hi Hello Hermes!
When I log into tPf and see all of the lovely and creative ladies posts and pictures, I feel inspired


----------



## lala28

For fellow Isidore horn necklace lovers! Cassis and etoupe lacquer

Pictures are not the greatest  because I'm indoors and it's dark


----------



## papertiger

lala28 said:


> This post is a *special one* for me because it involves the acquisition of a holy grail of mine....
> 
> a vintage Kelly bag from my birth year.
> 
> So, without further ado, presenting gold ostrich Kelly 28cm with goldhardware.... *circa me!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this photo, "Magic", because finding this vintage Kelly was magical:
> 
> La Magie silk twill scarf
> Lena horn necklace
> MT honey horn bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  I never noticed before that the small emblem design on this scarf is the same as the horn circle link on my Lena necklace....



 Gorgeous bag and IMO the very best colour for ostrich. You are obviously both from a vintage year and will only improve with time.


----------



## tulip618

lala28 said:


> Hi tulip,
> What a fabulous idea! I love how you put it together and I especially love your modeling shot . You should definitely post in the Hermes DIY craft ideas thread!
> 
> I will look through and see what I have on making the recycled ribbons tassel and post when I get back to town .



Hi Lala, Yes I did! I am glad u approve!


----------



## Love Of My Life

lala28 said:


> Hi tulip,
> What a fabulous idea! I love how you put it together and I especially love your modeling shot . You should definitely post in the Hermes DIY craft ideas thread!
> 
> I will look through and see what I have on making the recycled ribbons tassel and post when I get back to town .


 

   That's great.. love the pom poms & the ribbon tassel..

   Just brilliant!!


----------



## Hello Hermes

Lala, I miss your gorgeous pictures/combos/posts!
I am sure I am not the only one!
Where are you?!


----------



## Ladybaga

Yes, dear lala, I miss you, too.


----------



## Jadeite

possibly out planting more garden and growing it for our viewing pleasure...


----------



## lala28

Hello there wonderfully kind tPfers! I've been "tending" my garden (as Jadeite intuitively pointed out) and also, working on a few random crafts with the kiddos.  (Can I say that I'm a big fan of the concept of 12 month round school?)

I am incredibly excited for fall to begin; fall has always been my favorite season of the year. Hoping to bring out the jumping boots, my fauve hat, and a few crazy RTW pieces that I'm gosh darn committed to get my money's worth of wear.

I spent a fair amount of time traveling this summer and really put my scarves through the ringer in terms of wear and sweat (another reason why I'm not overly fond of summer), which means I'll need to bring out my huge plastic bucket for home scarf washing once again.

I still love my gator Isidore necklaces and am on a quest to hunt down a mais one, which has yielded zero hits thus far.  Even the Mothership store FSH has yet to receive one so at this point, the existence of same is just urban myth.

I really find the colorways of Tiger Bengale to be fascinating. The color of the tiger's eyes are so different from one color way to the next.  Brilliant and mesmerizing, even more so than the Mona Lisa I think!


----------



## Heavenplay

lala28 said:
			
		

> Hello there wonderfully kind tPfers! I've been "tending" my garden (as Jadeite intuitively pointed out) and also, working on a few random crafts with the kiddos.  (Can I say that I'm a big fan of the concept of 12 month round school?)
> 
> I am incredibly excited for fall to begin; fall has always been my favorite season of the year. Hoping to bring out the jumping boots, my fauve hat, and a few crazy RTW pieces that I'm gosh darn committed to get my money's worth of wear.
> 
> I spent a fair amount of time traveling this summer and really put my scarves through the ringer in terms of wear and sweat (another reason why I'm not overly fond of summer), which means I'll need to bring out my huge plastic bucket for home scarf washing once again.
> 
> I still love my gator Isidore necklaces and am on a quest to hunt down a mais one, which has yielded zero hits thus far.  Even the Mothership store FSH has yet to receive one so at this point, the existence of same is just urban myth.
> 
> I really find the colorways of Tiger Bengale to be fascinating. The color of the tiger's eyes are so different from one color way to the next.  Brilliant and mesmerizing, even more so than the Mona Lisa I think!



Wow, you r back, I am so excited!


----------



## purselover888

Just love your aesthetic, LaLa!  Gorgy!


----------



## tabasc0

Welcome back! I was wondering where you were :giggles:


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Welcome back!!

Another beautiful combination of colors and textures!! :urock:


----------



## mlag724

Happy you are back LaLa. Missed veiwing your beautiful garden. Hope you are enjoying your summer.


----------



## minismurf04

WB LALA...been missing your pics!  I love the Tigre du Bengale as well and I actually chuckled out loud when I saw your leather croc charm on your croc Kelly!  So adorable and the bag looks divine!


----------



## Jadeite

Whopee! Lala is back and that bengale is certainly captivating isn't it. I'm hoping you're fertilizing your garden real well, I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## fashionistaO

Welcome back!
Nice to see garden is getting prepped for autumn, it's also my fav season, anticipation^^


----------



## Ladybaga

Welcome back, dear lala! Love your Bengale tiger! His eyes are like pieces of beautiful green jade. This is my favorite colorway!


----------



## Julide

*LaLa* your creative spirit has been missed!!Welcome back!!


----------



## ms piggy

lala28 said:


> For fellow Isidore horn necklace lovers! Cassis and etoupe lacquer
> 
> Pictures are not the greatest  because I'm indoors and it's dark



Great to see you back, *lala*. May I request for family pics of your lovely Isidore collection? I finally took the plunge after going back and forth this horn style for years. And I'm still considering if I should get the ones with regular leather and/or gator pieces. I love the classic style of the Isidore yet feel a little overwhelmed by the statement it can make.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

We missed you *LALA*.  Glad that you've been busy tending your garden.  Summer on the other hand is my favorite season since I live in the Pacific Northwest and our Summer is so short and precious.  Never hot enough to wear shorts at night and eat ice cream.

Your pochette is TDF and I need to check out the new Tiger scarf. Looks forward to seeing more of your action pics here.


----------



## ms piggy

lala28 said:


> Next, in keeping with the purple spirit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organ silk twill scarf
> Shiny amethyst alligator CDC PHW
> Marron glacé clic clac PHW
> Ardoise clic H PHW
> H Hour watch with iris double tour watch strap GHW
> Point d'Orgue extra extra wide enamel bangle PHW
> Questche clic H PHW



I know this is late in asking, if you can, could you post more pics of the Point d'Orgue in the aubergine cw? This is a sleeper design for me and can't believe I almost miss this print.


----------



## fendibbag

Welcome back *Lala*!!! I was so looking forward to your beautiful and inspiring pictures and your  first one has already scored for me!! I am going to hunt down the bengale in your cw, what a perfect match for my camel hair coats and new brown boots!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Hello Hermes

Gorgeous as always, thanks!



lala28 said:


> Hello there wonderfully kind tPfers! I've been "tending" my garden (as Jadeite intuitively pointed out) and also, working on a few random crafts with the kiddos. (Can I say that I'm a big fan of the concept of 12 month round school?)
> 
> I am incredibly excited for fall to begin; fall has always been my favorite season of the year. Hoping to bring out the jumping boots, my fauve hat, and a few crazy RTW pieces that I'm gosh darn committed to get my money's worth of wear.
> 
> I spent a fair amount of time traveling this summer and really put my scarves through the ringer in terms of wear and sweat (another reason why I'm not overly fond of summer), which means I'll need to bring out my huge plastic bucket for home scarf washing once again.
> 
> I still love my gator Isidore necklaces and am on a quest to hunt down a mais one, which has yielded zero hits thus far. Even the Mothership store FSH has yet to receive one so at this point, the existence of same is just urban myth.
> 
> I really find the colorways of Tiger Bengale to be fascinating. The color of the tiger's eyes are so different from one color way to the next. Brilliant and mesmerizing, even more so than the Mona Lisa I think!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802598


----------



## lala28

The Guepards t-shirt scarf is becoming a favorite once again.  Very easy to throw on and not fussy at all.  I ended up with two colorways, breaking my no-more-than-one colorway per design resolution for 2012.

Guepards t-shirt scarf in kaki colorway
Vert bronze extra-wide clic clac H bracelet GHW
Loden clic H bracelet GHW
Etain Rivale bracelet GHW


----------



## lala28

Guepards t-shirt scarf in grey colorway
Bleu electrique shiny gator Kelly Dog GHW
Bleu electrique Rivale bracelet GHW
H Hour watch (GM) with etoupe swift and orange shiny gator watch bands


----------



## lala28

Many of you know I am a sucker when it comes to hats... 

H Panama hat (from the kind milliner at George V)
Parures des Maharajas shawl
Cognac ostrich K28 GHW
H Hour watch with framboise gator watch strap
Fuschia ostrich KD


----------



## drspock7

Lovely everything


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> The Guepards t-shirt scarf is becoming a favorite once again.  Very easy to throw on and not fussy at all.  I ended up with two colorways, breaking my no-more-than-one colorway per design resolution for 2012.
> 
> Guepards t-shirt scarf in kaki colorway
> Vert bronze extra-wide clic clac H bracelet GHW
> Loden clic H bracelet GHW
> Etain Rivale bracelet GHW


WE ARE TWINS! I love this. Wearing mine too! I have the MeM from last season, too. Are't these the best scarves for summer?


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> Many of you know I am a sucker when it comes to hats...
> 
> H Panama hat (from the kind milliner at George V)
> Parures des Maharajas shawl
> Cognac ostrich K28 GHW
> H Hour watch with framboise gator watch strap
> Fuschia ostrich KD


I ALMOST bought this same shawl. Still thinking about it. Do you love it? Your pictures are so compelling. Love it with your vintage birdie and hat. Something very 1940s about this look


----------



## Lovehermes89

lala28 said:


> Many of you know I am a sucker when it comes to hats...
> 
> H Panama hat (from the kind milliner at George V)
> Parures des Maharajas shawl
> Cognac ostrich K28 GHW
> H Hour watch with framboise gator watch strap
> Fuschia ostrich KD


 


lala28 said:


> Guepards t-shirt scarf in grey colorway
> Bleu electrique shiny gator Kelly Dog GHW
> Bleu electrique Rivale bracelet GHW
> H Hour watch (GM) with etoupe swift and orange shiny gator watch bands


 


lala28 said:


> The Guepards t-shirt scarf is becoming a favorite once again. Very easy to throw on and not fussy at all. I ended up with two colorways, breaking my no-more-than-one colorway per design resolution for 2012.
> 
> Guepards t-shirt scarf in kaki colorway
> Vert bronze extra-wide clic clac H bracelet GHW
> Loden clic H bracelet GHW
> Etain Rivale bracelet GHW


 
Loving everything!! Thank you so much for sharing you have a fabulous collection!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*lala*, you have the _best_ things!!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Many of you know I am a sucker when it comes to hats...
> 
> H Panama hat (from the kind milliner at George V)
> Parures des Maharajas shawl
> Cognac ostrich K28 GHW
> H Hour watch with framboise gator watch strap
> Fuschia ostrich KD




oh this is too cute. Love the idea of the K going out for a jaunty in that hat.


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:


> I ALMOST bought this same shawl. Still thinking about it. Do you love it? Your pictures are so compelling. Love it with your vintage birdie and hat. Something very 1940s about this look


 
You know me; I'm not a super pinky gal, but what I find so intriguing and irresistable about this colorway is the beige-ish contrast hem on this shawl.  It really brings out the "neutral" colored details in the intricate design which makes it feel more multi-dimensional and stimulating to my eyes.


----------



## sohja

Welcome back !!! Looking forward to the flourishing garden again


----------



## minismurf04

love all the eye candy LaLa!


----------



## lala28

Introducing (for lack of a better name), the Green Goblin-

Vert Veronese and vert anis B35 with brushed gold hardware
Etriers GM shawl
Claque Au Vent vintage scarf


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lala28 said:


> Hello there wonderfully kind tPfers! I've been "tending" my garden (as Jadeite intuitively pointed out) and also, working on a few random crafts with the kiddos. *(Can I say that I'm a big fan of the concept of 12 month round school?)*
> 
> I am incredibly excited for fall to begin; fall has always been my favorite season of the year. Hoping to bring out the jumping boots, my fauve hat, and a few crazy RTW pieces that I'm gosh darn committed to get my money's worth of wear.
> 
> I spent a fair amount of time traveling this summer and really put my scarves through the ringer in terms of wear and sweat (another reason why I'm not overly fond of summer), which means I'll need to bring out my huge plastic bucket for home scarf washing once again.
> 
> I still love my gator Isidore necklaces and am on a quest to hunt down a mais one, which has yielded zero hits thus far. Even the Mothership store FSH has yet to receive one so at this point, the existence of same is just urban myth.
> 
> I really find the colorways of Tiger Bengale to be fascinating. The color of the tiger's eyes are so different from one color way to the next. Brilliant and mesmerizing, even more so than the Mona Lisa I think!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802598


 
Hi LaLa! Yes, I can't agree more on the year-round school concept. This is my first "summer break" with my lil one and it has been quite an adventure with camp and various other activities to schedule... sheesh. It's like my second job keeping him entertained and engaged in something other than Batman Adventures....

On anothe note, I have been asking every SA I see about that reptile charm you have and none of them have a clue what i'm referring to. I feel like we discussed this before, but pls refresh my memory... is this a vintage bag charm... LE... what??? I have looked on EBay everyday for a few months... nothing. Enlighten me pls


----------



## IFFAH

lala28 said:


> I really find the colorways of tiger bengale to be fascinating. The color of the tiger's eyes are so different from one color way to the next.  Brilliant and mesmerizing, even more so than the mona lisa i think!



Luv these understated shades of Hermes altogether! Luv your avatar too!

View attachment 1802597




View attachment 1802598


----------



## Love Of My Life

waiting for more goodies!!


----------



## Millicat

lala28 said:


> Happy belated Easter! Hope everyone's weekend was sweet and satisfying! I know that I overdosed on sugar, even more so than the kiddos.
> 
> Inspired by the warming climate,
> 
> Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28 PHW
> Etriers GM shawl
> Amethyst lisse CDC PHW
> Bacarrat silver and crystal choker necklace
> Bleu electrique and violet Carmencita
> Recycled H ribbon "poms"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with Les Giraffes GM shawl
> Argile KDT PHW
> Fauve matte croc CDC PHW
> Havanne matte gator Hapi bracelet PHW
> H leather charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with Kimono ex Libris GM shawl in colorway 07


 

Whilst doing a search i stumbled upon this divine bag - Lala, it's gorgeous and has just found its way into my heart (and wishlist !)


----------



## Jadeite

lala.....i'd love to live in your garden. the green goblin is another motivating species for me to admire.


----------



## lala28

Israeli_Flava said:


> On anothe note, I have been asking every SA I see about that reptile charm you have and none of them have a clue what i'm referring to. I feel like we discussed this before, but pls refresh my memory... is this a vintage bag charm... LE... what??? I have looked on EBay everyday for a few months... nothing. Enlighten me pls


 
Several weeks ago there was a reptile charm listed on 'bay that actually went for a steal. I saw it in the Leather Charms thread and was surprised at the price point because usually charms on 'bay are ridiculously marked up and expensive.  So, I think there's definitely hope that one reappears.

I got mine a long long time ago.  The non-H corp H stores tend to have leather charms (and other accessories) from old seasons because their inventories aren't updated as often as the corp H stores.  

I promise if I see one, I will certainly PM you!


----------



## lala28

IFFAH said:


> Luv these understated shades of Hermes altogether! Luv your avatar too!


 
Thanks, IFFAH! I wish I could say that the BE croc diamonds Medor clutch was part of my garden, but it's actually part of the display at FSH!


----------



## lala28

hotshot said:


> waiting for more goodies!!


  I will certainly try my best to live up to your statement!


----------



## lala28

Yesterday I took out my "beat around" bolide.  I say "beat around" because I've really taken it through the ringer.  I took it on a trip recently and miraculously, survived rain, dirt, sweat (mine), and bumping around all sorts of people in crowds and banging various objects.  It must have a guardian H angel!

Black box Bolide 31 GHW


----------



## ouija board

Your Bolide is beautiful!! I wish I could look so elegant and beautiful after a day in the rain, mud, sweat, and crowds. Welcome back, Lala! Hope you are having a great summer!


----------



## adb

you can fill a H boutique already with your collection.  drools...


----------



## azoreh

Great to have you back Lala! We missed you


----------



## lala28

ms piggy said:
			
		

> I know this is late in asking, if you can, could you post more pics of the Point d'Orgue in the aubergine cw? This is a sleeper design for me and can't believe I almost miss this print.



Sure thing! Let me know if you'd like more photos:


----------



## lala28

ms piggy said:
			
		

> Great to see you back, lala. May I request for family pics of your lovely Isidore collection? I finally took the plunge after going back and forth this horn style for years. And I'm still considering if I should get the ones with regular leather and/or gator pieces. I love the classic style of the Isidore yet feel a little overwhelmed by the statement it can make.



Most certainly!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lala28 said:


> *Several weeks ago there was a reptile charm listed on 'bay that actually went for a steal.* I saw it in the Leather Charms thread and was surprised at the price point because usually charms on 'bay are ridiculously marked up and expensive. So, I think there's definitely hope that one reappears.
> 
> I got mine a long long time ago. The non-H corp H stores tend to have leather charms (and other accessories) from old seasons because their inventories aren't updated as often as the corp H stores.
> 
> I promise if I see one, I will certainly PM you!


 
You're kidding me!!!! Augh... I have been searching hi & lo ... I know the 'bay is going to be my best hope... I donno how I missed it. Must have sold qwikly? Well, please dooooo let me know if you find one!!! You are the best!!!! This is thee best charm ever.... The little face that only a mother could love....


----------



## lala28

During my travels with my trusted bolide, I learned that I can wear my bolide cross-body as a messenger bag, if need be.  May not work for everyone and I'm not sure H would approve, but I thought it was worth sharing.

Sorry for the poor photo quality:


----------



## lala28

Another hat day:






Termari 90cm silk twill
Bleu de prusse Togo B35 PHW (2009)
Ann Taylor fruit salad necklace
Violet and grany carmencita charm
Airplane charm
Orange alligator belt
Navy and cream straw hat


----------



## Hello Hermes

Oh Lala, welcome back!!!!

I am SO enjoying your pics.
Really, you are such an inspiration and your collages (is that the spelling?!) a BIG eye-candy for all of us.
Very inspiring.
Thanks!


----------



## mlag724

Love all your beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing all your goodies with us.


----------



## arabesques

lala28 said:


> During my travels with my trusted bolide, I learned that I can wear my bolide cross-body as a messenger bag, if need be.  May not work for everyone and I'm not sure H would approve, but I thought it was worth sharing.
> 
> Sorry for the poor photo quality:



Yes!  That's how I wear my Bolides and my Kelly--it makes them so much easier to wear when out for a long time or when strolling through a city.  I haven't even looked into getting a canvas strap since the normal leather ones do the job just fine.

I love how you make even a BB Bolide look summery!


----------



## lala28

ms piggy said:


> Great to see you back, *lala*. May I request for family pics of your lovely Isidore collection? I finally took the plunge after going back and forth this horn style for years. And I'm still considering if I should get the ones with regular leather and/or gator pieces. I love the classic style of the Isidore yet feel a little overwhelmed by the statement it can make.


 
Here are my thoughts on the Isidore.  They are definitely statement pieces and everytime I wear one, I get compliments.  The down side to that is people tend to remember each necklace.  As a result, after I wear one, I end up having to "rest" it for a while - kind of like wearing an outfit and then worrying about being seen the very next day wearing the same thing! Lol! The all lacquer Isidore necklace is a new look for me.  What sold me on the lacquer/horn version is really the combination of the cassis and etoupe colored lacquered disks.  I will say there is one teeny thing that bothers me about the lacquer necklace and that's the white stamp (not even tone-on-tone which would make it less noticeable) "Made in Vietnam" on the center "pendant".  I'll take a close up so you can see.  Anyway, it's something I wasn't aware of when I bought the necklace so I was shocked to see it when I wore it the next day.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

oh my dear lala, you are back!!!! thanks for sharing these stunning pieces and your photos love the chic bolide and your isidores!!!


----------



## adeedee

lala28 said:


> Hello there wonderfully kind tPfers! I've been "tending" my garden (as Jadeite intuitively pointed out) and also, working on a few random crafts with the kiddos.  (Can I say that I'm a big fan of the concept of 12 month round school?)
> 
> I am incredibly excited for fall to begin; fall has always been my favorite season of the year. Hoping to bring out the jumping boots, my fauve hat, and a few crazy RTW pieces that I'm gosh darn committed to get my money's worth of wear.
> 
> I spent a fair amount of time traveling this summer and really put my scarves through the ringer in terms of wear and sweat (another reason why I'm not overly fond of summer), which means I'll need to bring out my huge plastic bucket for home scarf washing once again.
> 
> I still love my gator Isidore necklaces and am on a quest to hunt down a mais one, which has yielded zero hits thus far.  Even the Mothership store FSH has yet to receive one so at this point, the existence of same is just urban myth.
> 
> I really find the colorways of Tiger Bengale to be fascinating. The color of the tiger's eyes are so different from one color way to the next.  Brilliant and mesmerizing, even more so than the Mona Lisa I think!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802598


Love these photos. Thanks for coming back.


----------



## lala28

I think I have a touch of jungle fever....


----------



## lala28

Ok, back to the Isidore lacquer and horn necklace. I'm probably exaggerating a bit about the "Made in Vietnam" stamp being so obvious.  The reason I noticed it was because when I had it hanging around my neck, the piece marked "Made in Vietnam" was dead center facing forward on my chest!


----------



## Jadeite

OMG i think I'm having Jungle MALARIA here. Geez, you sure know how to bring on shortness of breath and hyperventilation in a woman. lol

those greens are magnificent.


----------



## fashionistaO

I think their horns are procured from Vietnam, and older pfers sell copies not inspire horn items from H...

That stamp would most definitely bother me every time I look down haha
Can you rotate it so it faces your feet 



lala28 said:


> Ok, back to the Isidore lacquer and horn necklace. I'm probably exaggerating a bit about the "Made in Vietnam" stamp being so obvious.  The reason I noticed it was because when I had it hanging around my neck, the piece marked "Made in Vietnam" was dead center facing forward on my chest!


----------



## fashionistaO

Such sad resting place for these bags!  window displays only 




Jadeite said:


> OMG i think I'm having Jungle MALARIA here. Geez, you sure know how to bring on shortness of breath and hyperventilation in a woman. lol
> 
> those greens are magnificent.


----------



## Deborah1986

Jadeite said:


> OMG i think I'm having Jungle MALARIA here. *Geez, you sure know how to bring on shortness of breath and hyperventilation in a woman. lol*
> 
> those greens are magnificent.



_lol true 

LOVE IT _


----------



## Israeli_Flava

thud. i just died of jungle fever.



lala28 said:


> I think I have a touch of jungle fever....


----------



## ms piggy

lala28 said:


> Sure thing! Let me know if you'd like more photos:



Thank you for the pics *lala*. I don't need more photos as I'm your twin now. I ended up getting this when I saw it in person and just couldn't resist the purples!


----------



## chicchic

Lala- 
I adore your style!  I 'm always checking out your pics for inspiration..... Thank You   I have ombre Isidore  that I love as well..... I am looking for an etoupe leather Isidore I swear I saw a pic of one somewhere on the PF... All the best


----------



## lala28

Aww, thanks!

Today's ensemble:

Tohu Bohu 90 silk twill scarf
Rouge H croc HAC32 PHW
Lotus twillys
CL Rodondo pumps 
Isaac Mizrahi for Target purple jacket
Changeant mousseline (ship bottles)


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> Aww, thanks!
> 
> Today's ensemble:
> 
> Tohu Bohu 90 silk twill scarf
> Rouge H croc HAC32 PHW
> Lotus twillys
> CL Rodondo pumps
> Isaac Mizrahi for Target purple jacket
> Changeant mousseline (ship bottles)


O.M.G. we are twins on that mousseline~This is getting a bit scary! BTW when I bought mine the tag was off, do you have the exact CW?
Isnt it AMAZING??


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> The Guepards t-shirt scarf is becoming a favorite once again.  Very easy to throw on and not fussy at all.  I ended up with two colorways, breaking my no-more-than-one colorway per design resolution for 2012.
> 
> Guepards t-shirt scarf in kaki colorway
> Vert bronze extra-wide clic clac H bracelet GHW
> Loden clic H bracelet GHW
> Etain Rivale bracelet GHW


I have this scarf in the Kaki too and adore it. I stopped short of buying the second in the blue grey but I have heard there is anotehr CW out there, interested to see it~have you?


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:


> O.M.G. we are twins on that mousseline~This is getting a bit scary! BTW when I bought mine the tag was off, do you have the exact CW?
> Isnt it AMAZING??


 
I think so! When I bought mine, they took the tag off when they rang me up at the register.  Actually, I've noticed lately that a bunch of H stores are taking the tags off of scarves at purchase.


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:


> I have this scarf in the Kaki too and adore it. I stopped short of buying the second in the blue grey but I have heard there is anotehr CW out there, interested to see it~have you?


 
The third colorway is white.  Personally, I prefer darker colors. With the M&M tshirt scarf, I prefer the navy blue/black colorway even though I also have the light heather grey one as well.  

Actually, I think I need to stop buying more t-shirt scarves (OK, more scarves all around!)!


----------



## lala28

Nilo crocodile


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> Aww, thanks!
> 
> Today's ensemble:
> 
> Tohu Bohu 90 silk twill scarf
> Rouge H croc HAC32 PHW
> Lotus twillys
> CL Rodondo pumps
> Isaac Mizrahi for Target purple jacket
> Changeant mousseline (ship bottles)





lala28 said:


> Nilo crocodile
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819987




delicious. I just want to roll myself in that jacket and then nuzzle that croc.


----------



## lala28

How about roll around with the croc and nuzzle the jacket? Hee Hee!


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> I think so! When I bought mine, they took the tag off when they rang me up at the register. Actually, I've noticed lately that a bunch of H stores are taking the tags off of scarves at purchase.


 I hate it when they do that becuase I like to know the CW # and the exact colors on the tag. Waaa~hoping you could solve the mystery~~just the same the mousseline is beautiful!


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> The third colorway is white.  Personally, I prefer darker colors. With the M&M tshirt scarf, I prefer the navy blue/black colorway even though I also have the light heather grey one as well.
> 
> Actually, I think I need to stop buying more t-shirt scarves (OK, more scarves all around!)!


I really like the T-SHirt scarves< I have the Blue Black MetM~
They make a casual outfit more formal, and they are easy to wear for summer~
So the third CW is white? White on White or White with colors? Hard to keep clean I am thinking......


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:
			
		

> I really like the T-SHirt scarves< I have the Blue Black MetM~
> They make a casual outfit more formal, and they are easy to wear for summer~
> So the third CW is white? White on White or White with colors? Hard to keep clean I am thinking......



White with light blue and light yellow - not quite pastels, but overall, light in color.


----------



## lala28

Speaking of tshirt scarves...


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> View attachment 1820023
> 
> 
> Speaking of tshirt scarves...


This is stunning~WOW!


----------



## plumtree

lala, I'd love to cuddle up to your gorgeous nilo too!  I love your T shirt pairing.  This is such a casual scarf (or can look casual) but you've made this look so luxe!


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> lala, I'd love to cuddle up to your gorgeous nilo too!  I love your T shirt pairing.  This is such a casual scarf (or can look casual) but you've made this look so luxe!



Thank you! I think the darker colored ones are best suited for hot weather - disguises sweat! Hee Hee!


----------



## lala28

This is Spinnaker, a favorite scarf of mine, because it was given to me by my dear friend, Darra, who used to work at the Charlotte store.  It is smooshy and soft, and the original store folds have faded away.  It makes me smile everytime I wear it. 

Spinnaker scarf
Fuchsia ostrich Kelly Dog
White clic H bracelet GHW
Emerald lizard chaine d'ancre cuff GHW


----------



## lala28

Speaking of M&M scarves, I love this one because it's one of the few scarves I've seen that is both dark brown, black, and white.  The other pattern I have with similar colors, which took me a while to buy, is Camouflage ex Libris, in camel, white, and black.

Here is M&M paired with vintage Lederer lizard handbag, white clic H bracelet GHW, and my latest H craft, twilly made out of recycled 2012 "The Gift of Time" ribbons.


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:
			
		

> I really like the T-SHirt scarves< I have the Blue Black MetM~
> They make a casual outfit more formal, and they are easy to wear for summer~
> So the third CW is white? White on White or White with colors? Hard to keep clean I am thinking......



I agree. Especially since I tend to wear my t-shirt scarves when it's too hot and sticky to wear silk, and a great thing about cotton is that it disguises sweat and is easy to launder!


----------



## lala28

Taxi cab confession time: 

I should probably buy a one way ticket to Ban Island...


----------



## Millicat

lala28 said:


> Speaking of M&M scarves, I love this one because it's one of the few scarves I've seen that is both dark brown, black, and white. The other pattern I have with similar colors, which took me a while to buy, is Camouflage ex Libris, in camel, white, and black.
> 
> Here is M&M paired with vintage Lederer lizard handbag, white clic H bracelet GHW, and my latest H craft, twilly made out of recycled 2012 "The Gift of Time" ribbons.


 
*Love* the bag


----------



## lala28

Millicat said:
			
		

> Love the bag



Thank you! It's an oldie but a goodie, I think.


----------



## lala28

Here's another oldie - Jige GM in Rouge H box and toile:







Coupons 90 silk twill
Iris Evelyne coin purse
Raisin Bearn wallet
Vermillion Karo PM
Orange gator belt with H buckle 
H suede and patent leather lace up pumps 
Non-H burgundy gator portfolio


----------



## plumtree

lala28 said:


> Taxi cab confession time:
> 
> I should probably buy a one way ticket to Ban Island...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1820458



Gasp!


----------



## Millicat

lala28 said:


> Here's another oldie - Jige GM in Rouge H box and toile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coupons 90 silk twill
> Iris Evelyne coin purse
> Raisin Bearn wallet
> Vermillion Karo PM
> Orange gator belt with H buckle
> H suede and patent leather lace up pumps
> Non-H burgundy gator portfolio


 
Love that one too !


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> Taxi cab confession time:
> 
> I should probably buy a one way ticket to Ban Island...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1820458


Sending a seaplane to come get you to bring you to Ban Island.. But mght need an aircraft carrier to carry back the goods. Holy Moly.


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> I think so! When I bought mine, they took the tag off when they rang me up at the register. Actually, I've noticed lately that a bunch of H stores are taking the tags off of scarves at purchase.


Does it say on your reciept? Even a clue? I dont have mine...wahhhh


----------



## mlag724

lala28 said:


> Taxi cab confession time:
> 
> I should probably buy a one way ticket to Ban Island...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1820458


 Awesome. Where do you store all this beautiful orange?


----------



## minismurf04

wow LaLa...I can't wait to see your reveal!  

Also, I love your pairing with the MeM scarf...it's so casual chic!!  And the Jige..I don't own one but you've made it look so elegant!


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:
			
		

> Does it say on your reciept? Even a clue? I dont have mine...wahhhh



Soie Bouteilles a la Mer in CW 01 Violet/Mauve

Hope this helps!


----------



## lala28

Bleu electronic lacquer necklace
Astrologie Nouvelle in violet/cobalt/ocre CW 03


----------



## lala28

TankerToad said:
			
		

> I really like the T-SHirt scarves< I have the Blue Black MetM~
> They make a casual outfit more formal, and they are easy to wear for summer~
> So the third CW is white? White on White or White with colors? Hard to keep clean I am thinking......



Oops, I got the colors wrong.  It's white with an orange contrast border. The leopards are green.  Here are a couple of photos:


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

lala28 said:


> Bleu electronic lacquer necklace
> Astrologie Nouvelle in violet/cobalt/ocre CW 03



The necklace is beautiful!!  They make the most beautiful colors of lacquer.


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> Oops, I got the colors wrong.  It's white with an orange contrast border. The leopards are green.  Here are a couple of photos:


I love this. Wish you would NOT have posted this Hahaa~


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> Soie Bouteilles a la Mer in CW 01 Violet/Mauve
> 
> Hope this helps!


THANK YOU!!! You are the best!


----------



## Vinia

lala28 said:
			
		

> Taxi cab confession time:
> 
> I should probably buy a one way ticket to Ban Island...



Lala, was wondering where you've gone after your vacation. Looks like you have been doing some serious shopping.

About removing the tags on scarves, it's the practice in Asia. But I have a good mind to request the SA to stick it in the side of the box so it saves me labelling time.


----------



## lala28

Hee hee 

Feeling a little romantic even though Valentine's Day is ages away....

Reve du Corail 90 silk twill
Isidore black matte gator and horn necklace
Shiny black gator Berenice bracelet PHW (I wish H made more of these)
Nausicaa sterling silver PM cuff
Shiny black gator Astral bracelet
5P pink lizard Constance wallet PHW
Andrew Gn embroidered skirt
CL "spikes" pumps
KP Collection red flame shiny nilo croc "Theresa" bag 33cm (something different for me; folding handles make it much easier to store on my shelf than some of my other bags! Hee hee.)


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous, lala!  I die over the croc and the lusciousness of that skin.  This isn't romantic, it's drop dead sexy!
We share the same taste in shoes.  I have the CL spikes too but in loafers.


----------



## Jadeite

Oh.my.god. i just want to nuzzle that bolide all night long.


----------



## nguyenp

This is FLAMING HOT lala!!! Oh My God! Everything you have is a dream, and you put them together so well! Super stylish! there is NOTHING on your thread that doesn't make me swoon and lust! 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## birkinglover

Omg...what a gorgeous bolide...


----------



## TangoTosca

lala28 said:


> Hee hee
> 
> Feeling a little romantic even though Valentine's Day is ages away....
> 
> Reve du Corail 90 silk twill
> KP Collection red flame shiny nilo croc "Theresa" bag 33cm



Ack!  Just look at how the beads of Reve du Corail echo the shape of the scales of the croc!

Now, *that*, *lala*, is genius.  Isn't it fun to play in one's closet? I love the play in mine. I'd love to play in yours too, LOL!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> Hee hee
> 
> Feeling a little romantic even though Valentine's Day is ages away....
> 
> Reve du Corail 90 silk twill
> Isidore black matte gator and horn necklace
> Shiny black gator Berenice bracelet PHW (I wish H made more of these)
> Nausicaa sterling silver PM cuff
> Shiny black gator Astral bracelet
> 5P pink lizard Constance wallet PHW
> Andrew Gn embroidered skirt
> CL "spikes" pumps
> KP Collection red flame shiny nilo croc "Theresa" bag 33cm (something different for me; folding handles make it much easier to store on my shelf than some of my other bags! Hee hee.)


I like all the TEXTURE in these photos. You can almost touch them Well done.
Never too early to think about and channel Valentine's Day.
The best day of the year.


----------



## mp4

amazing....as usual!!!!


----------



## minismurf04

that is gorgeous!! the textures in this photo is amazing!


----------



## IFFAH

I love how you match black jewellery with red accessories in *different shades and textures*! Hence, black and red doesn't have to be boring.


----------



## peggioka

OMG lala's garden is growing well . . .  Gorgeous!  What stands for KP collection?  I dont' think it's a bolide but would like to know the brand.


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, lala!  I die over the croc and the lusciousness of that skin.  This isn't romantic, it's drop dead sexy!
> We share the same taste in shoes.  I have the CL spikes too but in loafers.



Hee hee. I'm a straight 37, any chance we could swap shoes? Lol!


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Oh.my.god. i just want to nuzzle that bolide all night long.



Not quite a bolide, more like a bowling bag - Lol! The handles fold down which makes it (gasp! Dare I say?) easier for me to carry in some ways. (H gods may strike me dead for this blasphemy!)


----------



## DiamondS

You leave me speechless *lala*! Everything is just simply stunning. Top notch. Divine. Stylish. Worth investing. Just keep up the good work!


----------



## plumtree

lala28 said:


> Hee hee. I'm a straight 37, any chance we could swap shoes? Lol!



Sorry, for a shortie I have really big feet and wear a bigger size than you.  (I'm probably descended from the Yeti).


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Lala, you have the most amazing collection of small leather goods, charms, small exotics-- do you have a way you like to display them? Or does everything stay in their boxes?


----------



## spinkapallina

lala28 said:


> This is Spinnaker, a favorite scarf of mine, because it was given to me by my dear friend, Darra, who used to work at the Charlotte store.  It is smooshy and soft, and the original store folds have faded away.  It makes me smile everytime I wear it.
> 
> Spinnaker scarf
> Fuchsia ostrich Kelly Dog
> White clic H bracelet GHW
> Emerald lizard chaine d'ancre cuff GHW


HI Lala, 
Congrats on this scarf, so beautiful in fuxia color!! Please there is a chance to see it flat in the entire pattern, would like so much to admire it, first time i see it in this color..TIA if you can!!


----------



## Ebis

Love your H collection! Amazing!!


----------



## eter69nity

lala28 said:


> Introducing (for lack of a better name), the Green Goblin-
> 
> Vert Veronese and vert anis B35 with brushed gold hardware
> Etriers GM shawl
> Claque Au Vent vintage scarf



i simply LURVE the vert veron/anis combi!!!
its simply eco chic!


----------



## lala28

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> Lala, you have the most amazing collection of small leather goods, charms, small exotics-- do you have a way you like to display them? Or does everything stay in their boxes?



Hi LamborghiniGirl, thank you for your kind words; I store my bags in their dust bags on a shelf and my small leather goods and charms in drawers, laying face up.  I don't keep anything in boxes anymore because I found that if I do so, I don't have as much fun pairing different things together. For me, it's "out of sight, out of mind"!


----------



## lala28

Ebis said:
			
		

> Love your H collection! Amazing!!






			
				eter69nity said:
			
		

> i simply LURVE the vert veron/anis combi!!!
> its simply eco chic!



Ebis and eter69nity,
Thank you!  I have a lot of fun putting different things together although some combos do work better than others!


----------



## lala28

spinkapallina said:
			
		

> HI Lala,
> Congrats on this scarf, so beautiful in fuxia color!! Please there is a chance to see it flat in the entire pattern, would like so much to admire it, first time i see it in this color..TIA if you can!!



Sure! Here it is:






And then worn:






And then with tosca clemence Lindy 30 PHW






(After my sister-in-law saw this, she wanted to "borrow" it. So, because I'm "family minded", Hot Mama (lindy's pet name) is on loan... Lol!


----------



## LQYB

Beautiful pics lala!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spinkapallina

lala28 said:


> Sure! Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then worn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then with tosca clemence Lindy 30 PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (After my sister-in-law saw this, she wanted to "borrow" it. So, because I'm "family minded", Hot Mama (lindy's pet name) is on loan... Lol!


OOOOHHHHH Lala28 !! I can dye over this scarf..and the match with your tosca Lindy is simply  TERRIFIC ! I think i gonna use this as screen saver on my pc, so i can dream open eyes on it! THANKS SO KIND OF YOU..


----------



## kobe939

lala28 said:
			
		

> Sure! Here it is:
> 
> And then worn:
> 
> And then with tosca clemence Lindy 30 PHW
> 
> (After my sister-in-law saw this, she wanted to "borrow" it. So, because I'm "family minded", Hot Mama (lindy's pet name) is on loan... Lol!



Amazing scarve and lindy, too gorgeous!!!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## beckerazaria

Your collection is AMAZING!


----------



## Chez Capri

lala28 said:
			
		

> Sure! Here it is:
> 
> And then worn:
> 
> And then with tosca clemence Lindy 30 PHW
> 
> (After my sister-in-law saw this, she wanted to "borrow" it. So, because I'm "family minded", Hot Mama (lindy's pet name) is on loan... Lol!



Layla, your scarf is beautiful! How did you knot it like that?


----------



## Vinia

Beautiful swift lindy and scarf Lala!


----------



## Deborah1986

lala28 said:


> Sure! Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then worn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then with tosca clemence Lindy 30 PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (After my sister-in-law saw this, she wanted to "borrow" it. So, because I'm "family minded", Hot Mama (lindy's pet name) is on loan... Lol!



Omg i died perfect awesome.. Such a inspiration


----------



## thisreallyreal

Oh wow - you could open a bag museum.


----------



## lala28

peggioka said:


> OMG lala's garden is growing well . . . Gorgeous! What stands for KP collection? I dont' think it's a bolide but would like to know the brand.


 
Hi peggioka,
KP Collection is a design founded by Nancy @ Kaleidoplace.  She calls this style the Theresa because it's taller than an H bolide and has retractable handles!


----------



## lala28

In the Scarf of the Day thread, it's nautical theme week, so I thought I'd share with you my little contribution:

Claque au Vent
Blue electrique clemance bolide 37 PHW
Sanguine lizard Ano cuff
Blue electrique shiny alligator Kelly Dog
Orange alligator wrap (non-H)
Sailboat charm
Coral beaded necklace


----------



## azoreh

lala28 said:


> In the Scarf of the Day thread, it's nautical theme week, so I thought I'd share with you my little contribution:
> 
> Claque au Vent
> Blue electrique clemance bolide 37 PHW
> Sanguine lizard Ano cuff
> Blue electrique shiny alligator Kelly Dog
> Orange alligator wrap (non-H)
> Sailboat charm
> Coral beaded necklace



Gosh! I love your pairing, Lala! The blue E and coral tones look stunning together! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


> Sure! Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then worn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then with tosca clemence Lindy 30 PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (After my sister-in-law saw this, she wanted to "borrow" it. So, because I'm "family minded", Hot Mama (lindy's pet name) is on loan... Lol!



You are such a nice SIL!!You have any single relatives?


----------



## fashionistaO

Hot mama gets around lol
 your thread *Lala*- never ending reveals!!!

*Julide* :lolots: 




Julide said:


> You are such a nice SIL!!You have any single relatives?


----------



## peggioka

Thanks for the info.  


lala28 said:


> Hi peggioka,
> KP Collection is a design founded by Nancy @ Kaleidoplace. She calls this style the Theresa because it's taller than an H bolide and has retractable handles!


----------



## lala28

Today is nautical theme week in the scarf of the day thread. My contribution is Nuees Imaginaires in green.  





Also, here is:

Vert Veronese and vert anis Togo B35 Brushed gold hardware
Nuees Imaginaires 90 silk twill
Emerald lizard chain d'ancre bracelet GHW
Green and gold coins clic bracelet GHW
Vert veronese clic H bracelet GHW
Teal alligator cuff
Alligator gold ring
Alligator gold clip earrings
Balloon leather charm
Lime and kiwi leather Carmen charm
Moschino silk sandal pumps


----------



## fashionistaO

NI is one of my fav design, nice pairing!

I missed out on this green c/w


----------



## IFFAH

Pretty Moschino shade of green silk pumps. I've been searching for that shade of green everywhere to no avail.


----------



## TankerToad

lala28 said:


> Today is nautical theme week in the scarf of the day thread. My contribution is Nuees Imaginaires in green.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829161
> 
> 
> Also, here is:
> 
> Vert Veronese and vert anis Togo B35 Brushed gold hardware
> Nuees Imaginaires 90 silk twill
> Emerald lizard chain d'ancre bracelet GHW
> Green and gold coins clic bracelet GHW
> Vert veronese clic H bracelet GHW
> Teal alligator cuff
> Alligator gold ring
> Alligator gold clip earrings
> Balloon leather charm
> Lime and kiwi leather Carmen charm
> Moschino silk sandal pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829177


Love these colors, so refreshing for summer. Like lagoon ponds. So enticing....


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Beautiful goodies.  *Lala*, thanks for sharing !! I love your SO birkin.


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous fresh greens *lala*.  Love your VV birkin.  I didn't think VA and VV would go, but they do!


----------



## amd_tan

Love your gorgeous parings Lala! I love how you mix and match everything up and they look so well put together. Always such a treat to look at your amazing pictures.
Your collection is every girl's dream


----------



## ladyjane 963

As always everything is beautifull, love looking at your fab pics


----------



## Aliena

Am I jealous or is it just envy?  

What's the difference anyway?


----------



## Love Of My Life

aliena said:


> am i jealous or is it just envy?
> 
> What's the difference anyway?


 

   lol....


----------



## lala28

Hee hee! 

Today I'm feeling a bit purply with Zaba scarf in silk twill..... Just wanted to share my purply day with you:

Rouge H matte nilo HAC 32 PHW
Stuart Weizman crystal strappy heels
Geranium matte alligator Kelly Dog PHW
Framboise clic H bracelet PHW
Bordeaux shiny alligator wrap cuff around bag handle (gift from my old shoemaker who actually made shoes, not just repaired them, who liked to make small leather goods as a hobby who made this for me out of his hobby "scraps")
Lilac matte alligator wrap cuff 
Elephant leather charm
Lotus twillys


----------



## Love Of My Life

amazing!


----------



## lala28

More purply feelings....

Raisin box K32 GHW
Kelly en caleche GM shawl
Tosca CDC PHW

Chocolate cyclamen box B35 PHW
La Femme silk twill 89
Tosca CDC PHW
Plumes twillys


----------



## lala28

hotshot said:
			
		

> amazing!



Thanks, hotshot!


----------



## lala28

And then a little bit of pink and rainbows:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gorgeous pics, as usual Lala, and I love how you ID everything.
Thanks!


----------



## fashionistaO

I like the marcelina paired w/ ms barenia, but then I like it all^


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*lala*- Your collection is AMAZING !! and I enjoy your artistic photo shots as well. the pairings are so beautiful.  I wish I could live in your closet to play for a day.


----------



## adeedee

lala28 said:


> Hee hee!
> 
> Today I'm feeling a bit purply with Zaba scarf in silk twill..... Just wanted to share my purply day with you:
> 
> Rouge H matte nilo HAC 32 PHW
> Stuart Weizman crystal strappy heels
> Geranium matte alligator Kelly Dog PHW
> Framboise clic H bracelet PHW
> Bordeaux shiny alligator wrap cuff around bag handle (gift from my old shoemaker who actually made shoes, not just repaired them, who liked to make small leather goods as a hobby who made this for me out of his hobby "scraps")
> Lilac matte alligator wrap cuff
> Elephant leather charm
> Lotus twillys


wow.. so pretty...


----------



## plumtree

Love everything but especially the red/purple shots. Love the raisin box and especially the rouge H croc.  You have nice pets!


----------



## lala28

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> Gorgeous pics, as usual Lala, and I love how you ID everything.
> Thanks!



Hi VigeeLeBrun, thank you so much! To be honest, I try pretty darn hard to remember all the names (especially the silks) because the memory definitely isn't as sharp as it used to be! Hee Hee!




			
				fashionistaO said:
			
		

> I like the marcelina paired w/ ms barenia, but then I like it all^



Fashionista, thank you for identifying the scarf as "Marcelina"! See, VLB? This is an example of a name I simply could not remember yesterday! 




			
				chkpfbeliever said:
			
		

> lala- Your collection is AMAZING !! and I enjoy your artistic photo shots as well. the pairings are so beautiful.  I wish I could live in your closet to play for a day.



chkpbeliever, you are always so kind with your words.  Right now my closet is a big kind of mess as I always pick this time of year to do a little housekeeping.  My daughter is getting to the age when she can fit some of my tshirt and sweater hand-me-downs so we try to pick through my closet right before school starts.  

P.S. No H for her , which works out great since her peer group is not into that sort of thing.  I bought her a shiny purple faux alligator pleather wallet at Target last spring and within two weeks she had already "retired" it and wanted something more edgy.




			
				adeedee said:
			
		

> wow.. so pretty...



adeedee, you are too generous with your nice words... The ladies here really have their fashion acts together so they keep me on my toes!




			
				plumtree said:
			
		

> Love everything but especially the red/purple shots. Love the raisin box and especially the rouge H croc.  You have nice pets!



Hi plumtree, I like your term "pets"! Although now I'm wondering what to feed them.... Black Rock and saphir cream, perhaps?


----------



## lala28

Mosaique Au 24 is one of the silk patterns for which I've gone a little overboard.  I have the craie colored 90 silk twill and the fuschia colored 90 silk twill, and then decided to buy this pattern when it came out as changeant mousselines a few seasons ago.  Because I can't resist anything  in a changeant mousse, I took the plunge and bought three! One in vert anis, another in blue gris, and lastly, the version in rust.  

The challenge I find with mousselines, especially changeant ones, is that they are very difficult to photograph well.  But anyway, here it goes with the rust colorway:

Fauve barenia B35 brushed palladium hardware
Lion key charm




Sanguine fjord Roulis with brass hardware
Sanguine lizard CDC PHW




And then, same mousse worn:




Anybody else buy multiple versions of the same pattern other than me??


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous *lala* and well captured.  I'm not a mousse-y girl but you make me want one!  I definitely am guilty of buying multiples.  The reasoning goes (a) if you don't buy them, who would love them?  And (b) at least they have siblings/littermates to keep each other company in the scarf drawer at night.
(OK I have weird ways of justifying my purchases....tongue firmly in cheek of course!)


----------



## sissy milano

your garden is really stunning!! 
I love everything!!!
major congrats!


----------



## textilegirl

lala28 said:


> Mosaique Au 24 is one of the silk patterns for which I've gone a little overboard.  I have the craie colored 90 silk twill and the fuschia colored 90 silk twill, and then decided to buy this pattern when it came out as changeant mousselines a few seasons ago.  Because I can't resist anything  in a changeant mousse, I took the plunge and bought three! One in vert anis, another in blue gris, and lastly, the version in rust.
> 
> The challenge I find with mousselines, especially changeant ones, is that they are very difficult to photograph well.  But anyway, here it goes with the rust colorway:
> 
> Fauve barenia B35 brushed palladium hardware
> Lion key charm
> 
> View attachment 1831104
> 
> 
> Sanguine fjord Roulis with brass hardware
> Sanguine lizard CDC PHW
> 
> View attachment 1831105
> 
> 
> And then, same mousse worn:
> 
> View attachment 1831106
> 
> 
> Anybody else buy multiple versions of the same pattern other than me??




I'm swooning over these; adore these colors *lala*, thanks sooo much for posting!


----------



## lady786

lala28 said:


> Here is Ms. Lauren Elise BdR 35B, dressed with pink lizard Cord-Kieselstein belt, pink python and gold Kara Ross cuff, and Les Girafes silk twill



Gorgeous Lala and I love the bag and les girafes .....you have exquisite taste and you are a talented photographer....


----------



## lady786

lala28 said:


> hotshot, jadeite, merrydish, VNSoie: thank you dear tPfer ladies! (Pam, Chester is looking forward to seeing more sunshine this spring!)
> 
> Next mission is to experiment with the Evelyne 3:
> 
> Shortening the strap lets me wear the Evelyne as a shoulder hobo similar in shape to a trim for greater versatility. I ordered an extra canvas strap  at 17 cm to further complete the look.



Hi lala how did you shorten the strap to this length....I would appreciate any tips love the way it looks on you actuall every thing looks nice on you


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Mosaique Au 24 is one of the silk patterns for which I've gone a little overboard.  I have the craie colored 90 silk twill and the fuschia colored 90 silk twill, and then decided to buy this pattern when it came out as changeant mousselines a few seasons ago.  Because I can't resist anything  in a changeant mousse, I took the plunge and bought three! One in vert anis, another in blue gris, and lastly, the version in rust.
> 
> The challenge I find with mousselines, especially changeant ones, is that they are very difficult to photograph well.  But anyway, here it goes with the rust colorway:
> 
> Fauve barenia B35 brushed palladium hardware
> Lion key charm
> 
> View attachment 1831104
> 
> 
> Sanguine fjord Roulis with brass hardware
> Sanguine lizard CDC PHW
> 
> View attachment 1831105
> 
> 
> And then, same mousse worn:
> 
> View attachment 1831106
> 
> 
> Anybody else buy multiple versions of the same pattern other than me??



lala, I love the way you have tied your Mosaique in this last picture! Gorgeous! I completely understand collecting the same pattern in a variety of colorways and materials.  In answer to your question, yes, I am guilty as charged on the following multiples:

Cent Plis de Maio (3, two of one colorway )
Brides Rebelles (2)
Couvertures (3)
Ex Libres En Kimonos (2)
PdM (one for now, but soon to be 2,)
Carres en Carre (2)
Kachinas (3)
Brazil (2 or 3 if you count my enamel)
Pani Shar la Pawnee (3)


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> Gorgeous lala and well captured.  I'm not a mousse-y girl but you make me want one!  I definitely am guilty of buying multiples.  The reasoning goes (a) if you don't buy them, who would love them?  And (b) at least they have siblings/littermates to keep each other company in the scarf drawer at night.
> (OK I have weird ways of justifying my purchases....tongue firmly in cheek of course!)



plumtree, you have a wonderful way with words!




			
				sissy milano said:
			
		

> your garden is really stunning!!
> I love everything!!!
> major congrats!



sissy milano, big hugs!




			
				textilegirl said:
			
		

> I'm swooning over these; adore these colors lala, thanks sooo much for posting!



textilegirl, you're more than welcome!




			
				lady786 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous Lala and I love the bag and les girafes .....you have exquisite taste and you are a talented photographer....



lady786,
Thank you! I do have some fun with my iPhone camera! 




			
				Ladybaga said:
			
		

> lala, I love the way you have tied your Mosaique in this last picture! Gorgeous! I completely understand collecting the same pattern in a variety of colorways and materials.  In answer to your question, yes, I am guilty as charged on the following multiples:
> 
> Cent Plis de Maio (3, two of one colorway )
> Brides Rebelles (2)
> Couvertures (3)
> Ex Libres En Kimonos (2)
> PdM (one for now, but soon to be 2,)
> Carres en Carre (2)
> Kachinas (3)
> Brazil (2 or 3 if you count my enamel)
> Pani Shar la Pawnee (3)



LadyBaga, oh, good! I'm not alone!


----------



## lala28

Hello lizard lovers! My little reptile collection has come out to play:

Din tini yu zue 90 silk twill scarf
Ombré belt strap and H gold buckle
Python CL pumps
lizard (or alligator/crocodile depending on my mood) ring
Black lizard CDC GHW
Ombré clutch (by Kara Ross)


----------



## Jadeite

i feel like the wind got knocked out of me. if my jaw could drop any further it will be right underground.


----------



## plumtree

It's so hard to pair up Din Tini but you've done it! Who knew that hobgoblins and lizards would get along so well!


----------



## lady786

Lala it's beautiful love the styling ....I agree this scarf was difficult to pair but you did it : ))


----------



## cabochon

Yes, indeed..lizard and little horned beasts are perfectly matched. Bravo!

Wondering, though, what the rest of the outfit looked like? What background did these accessories play against?


----------



## DiamondS

Wow! Just breathtaking. I love your ensembles and the fact that every single piece is a masterpiece.


----------



## gracekelly

Lala, I am in awe that you can wear heels that high.

Beautiful combo!


----------



## oldbag16

Hello Lala,
I delight in your beautiful postings.  This is my first on your thread.
What a wonderful eye for details.  The finish on your H buckle even replicates the lizard scales!


----------



## viewwing

When the thought of getting a kelly dog crossed my mind, I thought of you Lala! May I know how wide is the cuff? and if it'd look weird on a really small wrist? Ohh and do they come in size xs? TIA!


----------



## lala28

viewwing said:
			
		

> When the thought of getting a kelly dog crossed my mind, I thought of you Lala! May I know how wide is the cuff? and if it'd look weird on a really small wrist? Ohh and do they come in size xs? TIA!



It's about 3.5 cm in width. Not too wide for a really small wrist (my wrist in 5.25 inches around).


----------



## memo

Lala, gorgeous combinations!  Your accessory pairings are inspirational.


----------



## quaintrelle

Lala, Wow...I just completed a marathon of your posts and cannot believe the beautiful collection you have.  
Thank you for sharing. I will continue to follow your lovely photos and posts from my little part of the world...


----------



## lala28

lady786 said:


> Hi lala how did you shorten the strap to this length....I would appreciate any tips love the way it looks on you actuall every thing looks nice on you


 
Hi *lady786*,
I actually ordered a separate plain canvas/leather strap from my H store with these shorter measurements.  It arrived very quickly and gives me more flexibility with how I use my Evelyne.  I have the original Eve 3 "adjustable" canvas/leather strap that comes with the buckle, but I also have two additional straps that I special ordered:
'
-the super short strap to wear my Eve as a hobo shoulder bag
-a custom longer strap that lets me wear my Eve cross-body at the perfect cross body length (so I don't have to fuss with the adjustable buckle on the original strap)


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:


> i feel like the wind got knocked out of me. if my jaw could drop any further it will be right underground.


 
Hi *Jadeite*, you are so funny! 



plumtree said:


> It's so hard to pair up Din Tini but you've done it! Who knew that hobgoblins and lizards would get along so well!


 
*plumtree,*  "hobgoblins" is a better description than he/she-devils!



lady786 said:


> Lala it's beautiful love the styling ....I agree this scarf was difficult to pair but you did it : ))


 
*lady786*, thanks!  I usually wear this scarf wrapped around a long skirt (keeping the hobgoblins away from my face and closer to my backside) 








DiamondS said:


> Wow! Just breathtaking. I love your ensembles and the fact that every single piece is a masterpiece.


 
*DiamondS*,  You are so kind and sweet to say so!



gracekelly said:


> Lala, I am in awe that you can wear heels that high.
> 
> Beautiful combo!


 
*gracekelly*, I'm a shorty so the heels are very Napolean-ic!



oldbag16 said:


> Hello Lala,
> I delight in your beautiful postings. This is my first on your thread.
> What a wonderful eye for details. The finish on your H buckle even replicates the lizard scales!


 
*oldbag16*,  Hee hee!  Good eye!


----------



## lala28

Today is an accessories kind of day for me:

One of my most favorite Kimono ex Libris 90cm silk twill colorways
Geranium matte gator Kelly Dog
Shiny red lizard chain d'ancre gold cuff bracelet
Rubis calvi
Rose shocking pilo
Raisin bearn wallet
Fifi lace CL pumps
Grey shiny alligator clutch with fuschia suede lining







Lately, I've been having to carry a really big black box calf "briefcase" bag of sorts to house my laptop.  To avoiding carrying two big bags, I've been carrying this shiny alligator clutch inside of my briefcase instead.  The clutch's dimensions are pretty generous (roughly 8 x 10 inches, and 4 inches in width) so I've been able to keep my necessities all locked up and pretty all week.


----------



## plumtree

Beautiful textures and, if I may say, a very sensuous and seductive grouping.  I think it must be the combination of the Fifis, the reds, the scales...can I ask where you found your clutch?  And how do you stop it from being squished by the laptop??


----------



## oldbag16

Hello Lala,
I love this grouping.  The colors are very soothing and harmonious.
I have Kimono ex libris in the much sought after noir color way, but I prefer your combo.  I guess it is my "ungrail".
Perhaps I need to work with it more to find a place in my heart!


----------



## lala28

oldbag16 said:
			
		

> Hello Lala,
> I love this grouping.  The colors are very soothing and harmonious.
> I have Kimono ex libris in the much sought after noir color way, but I prefer your combo.  I guess it is my "ungrail".
> Perhaps I need to work with it more to find a place in my heart!



I have a weakness for the Kimono ex Libris design and have multiples in the silk twill and GM versions!  Here's my black CW pairing  ... Maybe it'll inspire you?


----------



## Aliena

No, that's it! I'm never, ever coming into this thread ever again.  I cant take it anymore. I just cant take the self inflicted envy every time I gaze on all this beauty - so that's it!  Never, ever - not even if there's a blue and pink moon in an orange sky! 

Well, perhaps just one more quick peek first...


----------



## sparklyprincess

lala28 said:
			
		

> Hello lizard lovers! My little reptile collection has come out to play:
> 
> Din tini yu zue 90 silk twill scarf
> Ombré belt strap and H gold buckle
> Python CL pumps
> lizard (or alligator/crocodile depending on my mood) ring
> Black lizard CDC GHW
> Ombré clutch (by Kara Ross)



This sort of looks like the vintage Hermes Annie clutch!

By the way, you have such an amazing collection and aristic way of arranging things. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Jadeite

I'm inspired! that's a great way to start every morning leafing through your exotic garden.


----------



## jepns

Hi Lala,  I just discovered this thread, and your garden is wonderful!  You seem to find such pure enjoyment in your collection and it really shines through in your posts and photos.  Thank you so much for sharing them.


It seems that you have new and vintage items.  Do you shop for vintage items locally, or are you willing to buy online.  I'd love to hear more about how you build your collection.


----------



## lady786

lala28 said:


> Hi *lady786*,
> I actually ordered a separate plain canvas/leather strap from my H store with these shorter measurements.  It arrived very quickly and gives me more flexibility with how I use my Evelyne.  I have the original Eve 3 "adjustable" canvas/leather strap that comes with the buckle, but I also have two additional straps that I special ordered:
> '
> -the super short strap to wear my Eve as a hobo shoulder bag
> -a custom longer strap that lets me wear my Eve cross-body at the perfect cross body length (so I don't have to fuss with the adjustable buckle on the original strap)



Oh ok was it really expensive and easy to order ?....


----------



## oldbag16

Hello Lala,
Thank you for the examples of how to use my noir kimonos ex libris scarf.
I now realize my "missing link" with using this scarf effectively is the absence of a black handbag in my wardrobe!
I have a black croc Isidore necklace, but never thought about putting it with the scarf.  I need to learn how to layer my accessories.  It adds so much sophistication to an outfit.
Thank you!


----------



## lala28

lady786 said:
			
		

> Oh ok was it really expensive and easy to order ?....



Easy to order and not expensive (all things being H)


----------



## lala28

jepns said:
			
		

> Hi Lala,  I just discovered this thread, and your garden is wonderful!  You seem to find such pure enjoyment in your collection and it really shines through in your posts and photos.  Thank you so much for sharing them.
> 
> It seems that you have new and vintage items.  Do you shop for vintage items locally, or are you willing to buy online.  I'd love to hear more about how you build your collection.



Hi jepns,
Thank you for enjoying and indulging in my photographic whimsies.  It's a work in progress. 

Yes, it is true that I have a penchant for interesting things both old and new.  I guess you could say I'm non-discriminatory and an equal opportunity shopper because I buy both in person and on line!


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> Beautiful textures and, if I may say, a very sensuous and seductive grouping.  I think it must be the combination of the Fifis, the reds, the scales...can I ask where you found your clutch?  And how do you stop it from being squished by the laptop??



Hi plumtree,
My clutch was made by my old friend, the shoe maker... It's an experiment of sorts because he used a scrap of fuschia suede as lining.  Hee Hee.  

It's Mississippi alligator and pretty substantial in size as far as a clutch goes, so it seems to hold up pretty well (although I generally try to place the clutch on top of the laptop in the big bag and not the other way around!)


----------



## lala28

Aliena said:
			
		

> No, that's it! I'm never, ever coming into this thread ever again.  I cant take it anymore. I just cant take the self inflicted envy every time I gaze on all this beauty - so that's it!  Never, ever - not even if there's a blue and pink moon in an orange sky!
> 
> Well, perhaps just one more quick peek first...







			
				sparklyprincess said:
			
		

> This sort of looks like the vintage Hermes Annie clutch!
> 
> By the way, you have such an amazing collection and aristic way of arranging things. Thanks for sharing with us!




Thank you!


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> I'm inspired! that's a great way to start every morning leafing through your exotic garden.



Gee, no pressure or anything, right?


----------



## eagle1002us

Seriously, *lala,* you need to get yourself cloned into lala1, lala2 .... lala_n_  so that all these terrific combos get the wear they deserve!


----------



## poptarts

lala28 said:


> Hello lizard lovers! My little reptile collection has come out to play:
> 
> Din tini yu zue 90 silk twill scarf
> Ombré belt strap and H gold buckle
> Python CL pumps
> lizard (or alligator/crocodile depending on my mood) ring
> Black lizard CDC GHW
> Ombré clutch (by Kara Ross)
> 
> View attachment 1834832




 Simply stunning.


----------



## lala28

eagle1002us said:
			
		

> Seriously, lala, you need to get yourself cloned into lala1, lala2 .... lalan  so that all these terrific combos get the wear they deserve!



Hi eagle1002us,

That's a great idea! Having clones would really help me out with carpool schedules!




			
				poptarts said:
			
		

> Simply stunning.



Thank you, poptarts.  By the way, your avatar is stunning!


----------



## lala28

Since technically, there are only a couple more weeks of summer, something more casual for the day:

Instead of me identifying items depicted, Anybody want to name patterns, colors, etc?


----------



## bspcc87

Breathtaking. Awesome!


----------



## PlebGuy

Lala you honestly make H come alive with your wonderful scarf/bag/accessories choices. I don't think I could ever get bored watching you pair all of your wonderful pieces together!


----------



## Love Of My Life

really well done, LaLa!!


----------



## DiamondS

Stunning greens! Love the bicolor Birkin, such a pretty combo. Though I must admit that everything is exquisite and chosen with good taste.


----------



## Aminamina

lala28 said:


> Since technically, there are only a couple more weeks of summer, something more casual for the day:
> 
> Instead of me identifying items depicted, Anybody want to name patterns, colors, etc?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1842829


I have no reliable memory for patterns, names, etc., BUT dear Lala, I think your signature coffee table book is IN ORDER. You are very talented, creatlive and inspirational lady :salute:


----------



## Ladybaga

Hi Lala! Your scarf is Au Fil du Carre by Annie F.  (We are cousins.  Mine is red.) I love it in the green and purple, too!!!  This is another gorgeous collage. Oh...I think I know another one....Is your bracelet a Rivale in gold/etain?  soooo pretty!


----------



## plumtree

...and pelouse gator Isidore, wide clic in ...um, loden?  VV and VA birkin.


----------



## Jadeite

geez woman. I'm already permanently living in your garden and now you want us to name your "plants". I love the idea!

Gorgeous green load there, i'd like to try to grab and run on that Isidore....


----------



## ouija board

lala28 said:
			
		

> Since technically, there are only a couple more weeks of summer, something more casual for the day:
> 
> Instead of me identifying items depicted, Anybody want to name patterns, colors, etc?



Sigh, this is such a pretty picture! I love the combo of VV and VA, plus the purples in the scarf


----------



## textilegirl

Jadeite said:


> geez woman. I'm already permanently living in your garden and now you want us to name your "plants". I love the idea!
> 
> Gorgeous green load there, i'd like to try to grab and run on that Isidore....


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> geez woman. I'm already permanently living in your garden and now you want us to name your "plants". I love the idea!
> 
> Gorgeous green load there, i'd like to try to grab and run on that Isidore....



Hee Hee!


----------



## lala28

ouija board said:
			
		

> Sigh, this is such a pretty picture! I love the combo of VV and VA, plus the purples in the scarf



Thanks! Who knew green and purple together wouldn't look seasick?


----------



## lala28

I've been working on other ways to recycle H ribbon and I confess outright that this particular idea looked better in my head than in real life.

Parchment Nepal box and raisin vibrato B35 GHW
Soirée de Gala silk twill
Recycled H ribbon twillys


----------



## cabochon

lala28 said:


> View attachment 1851845
> 
> 
> I've been working on other ways to recycle H ribbon and I confess outright that this particular idea looked better in my head than in real life.
> 
> Parchment Nepal box and raisin vibrato B35 GHW
> Soirée de Gala silk twill
> Recycled H ribbon twillys
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851847


 

Actually, this look is quite complementary!


----------



## quaintrelle

lala28 said:


> View attachment 1851845
> 
> 
> I've been working on other ways to recycle H ribbon and I confess outright that this particular idea looked better in my head than in real life.
> 
> Parchment Nepal box and raisin vibrato B35 GHW
> Soirée de Gala silk twill
> Recycled H ribbon twillys
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851847



This is a really fun look...


----------



## dilsta

Hi Lala,

I've been spending the past hour or so browsing through this thread and I just love love love your collection and your looks! So inspiring! Please keep them coming!


----------



## G Arata

Bring it on!


----------



## lala28

This week is an "experimental" week of whimsy and wizardry.  I had two ideas that I've been toying around with that I've finally managed to materialize:

Tohu Bohu 90 silk twill
Black lisse croc porosus Kelly 32cm GHW
Mai Tai horn bracelet in honey
Isidore lacquer and horn necklace in cassis/etoupe
Gold H buckle and matte alligator belt strap
Purple airplane key / bag charm in matte alligator skin (by me)
Twilly in framboise lizard skin (by me)





Black lisse croc porosus Kelly 32cm GHW
Kimono ex Libris 90 silk twill (CW 08)
Twilly in framboise lizard skin


----------



## plumtree

Very nice lala, and love the aeroplane and twilly.  How do you seal the ends/edges of the leather and how ever did you manage to cut out the charm?  Never mind, don't tell, I know it's probably a trade secret.  (I particularly like the aeroplane!)
good work!


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> Very nice lala, and love the aeroplane and twilly.  How do you seal the ends/edges of the leather and how ever did you manage to cut out the charm?  Never mind, don't tell, I know it's probably a trade secret.  (I particularly like the aeroplane!)
> good work!



Hi plumtree!

I used a soldering iron along the edges of the lizard skin to seal it - the key to keeping it soft and pliable so it can wrap around is to keep the backside natural (adding a calf leather backing doesn't work so well because it makes the twilly too swift.  A soft suede on the backside of the lizard may work though).

For the airplane charm, I traced the shape with chalk on the backside of the alligator skin.  Then I used a really sharp blade (exacto knife) to cut the shape out.  I have a leather hole punch (for making extra holes in belts that has different sized punches)  that I used to make the holes in the airplane shape.  Needless to say, it was a slow process


----------



## plumtree

Thanks lala, your hole punch must be pretty sharp: the one I use (ok it's for stirrup leathers and other horse-y things) sometimes cuts ragged holes.  Lots of good ideas here and I'm sure there's more to come.  Alligator cuff?  Lizard bracelet?  I just bought an Affranchie silver cuff and can picture something similar in alligator....
I wonder whether glueing the lizard or gator to something will affect the texture too much.


----------



## Jadeite

whoa! lala you may well start a new "recycling" trend. That ribbon idea is ingenious and so are the lizzie skins. But the idea of handling a soldering iron is daunting....


----------



## plumtree

Can you imagine a lizard Debridee cuff?  Or perhaps Debridee layered over lizard?  I'm getting carried away, I'll stop!


----------



## lala28

I got the soldering iron idea from the H craftsman who told me that this is what they use to seal the Birkin edges on the bag's flap (although I don't even dream about trying to do this on my own!).

This key / bag charm was much harder because I used my sewing machine and "industrial" sewing needle (the kind you can buy at a sewing store for use on tapestries or heavy denim).  It took my three needles to finish!




Paired with CSMC 90 silk twill
Pelouse matte nilo croc Lindy 30cm GHW


----------



## plumtree

Lovely *lala*, really good work on the charm.  The close-up photo shows the workmanship well!


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> Can you imagine a lizard Debridee cuff?  Or perhaps Debridee layered over lizard?  I'm getting carried away, I'll stop!



I'm drooling just thinking about it!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Lala, just wanted to say I LOVE how creative you are and your pics are always a feast for the eyes. Thank you for sharing with us


----------



## Hello Hermes

Gorgeous!

Love the blue and green combo. It really works well!



lala28 said:


> I got the soldering iron idea from the H craftsman who told me that this is what they use to seal the Birkin edges on the bag's flap (although I don't even dream about trying to do this on my own!).
> 
> This key / bag charm was much harder because I used my sewing machine and "industrial" sewing needle (the kind you can buy at a sewing store for use on tapestries or heavy denim). It took my three needles to finish!
> 
> View attachment 1852501
> 
> 
> Paired with CSMC 90 silk twill
> Pelouse matte nilo croc Lindy 30cm GHW


----------



## nguyenp

Amazing! I love your creativity! I especially love the Lindy with your eiffel tower charm - the colour combo with the scarf is perfect for each other!


----------



## VnSoie

Lala, that Eiffel tower charm is the cutest thing ever.  You are so creative--and must have the energy of a whirling dervish, girl!  Good grief!  And as I mentioned on SOTD, that Tohu Bohu is probably my HG scarf.  Such gorgeousness--and hi there, Chester!  LOL


----------



## eagle1002us

*Lala,* is your soldering iron a small one like jewelers use?   How did you learn to solder?

The Eiffel Tower charm is terrific.   I know what you mean about breaking needles as I sew, too.   Where do you acquire the skins?

You know, you're only one step away from making your own shoes!  (CL, look out!)


----------



## Jadeite

lala, you have incredible skill with a needle! can I hire you?


----------



## Deborah1986

lala28 said:


> Since technically, there are only a couple more weeks of summer, something more casual for the day:
> 
> Instead of me identifying items depicted, Anybody want to name patterns, colors, etc?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1842829



_again it's amazing !! drool _


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love the Eiffel Tower charm...


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> I got the soldering iron idea from the H craftsman who told me that this is what they use to seal the Birkin edges on the bag's flap (although I don't even dream about trying to do this on my own!).
> 
> This key / bag charm was much harder because I used my sewing machine and "industrial" sewing needle (the kind you can buy at a sewing store for use on tapestries or heavy denim).  It took my three needles to finish!
> 
> View attachment 1852501
> 
> 
> Paired with CSMC 90 silk twill
> Pelouse matte nilo croc Lindy 30cm GHW



Hello Chester!
Beautiful Combo, lala!!!


----------



## lala28

Coffee Addicted said:
			
		

> Lala, just wanted to say I LOVE how creative you are and your pics are always a feast for the eyes. Thank you for sharing with us



Hi Coffee Addicted, thank you! 




			
				Hello Hermes said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!
> 
> Love the blue and green combo. It really works well!



Hello Hermes, Big hugs!




			
				nguyenp said:
			
		

> Amazing! I love your creativity! I especially love the Lindy with your eiffel tower charm - the colour combo with the scarf is perfect for each other!



nguyenp,

Thanks! I love emerald green in alligator or crocodile, especially with a shiny finish, and hope to someday have a bag to match my charm!





			
				VnSoie said:
			
		

> Lala, that Eiffel tower charm is the cutest thing ever.  You are so creative--and must have the energy of a whirling dervish, girl!  Good grief!  And as I mentioned on SOTD, that Tohu Bohu is probably my HG scarf.  Such gorgeousness--and hi there, Chester!  LOL



VnSoie, Chester sends big kisses! This is an older colorway of TB and one of my classic favorites too.





			
				eagle1002us said:
			
		

> Lala, is your soldering iron a small one like jewelers use?   How did you learn to solder?
> The Eiffel Tower charm is terrific.   I know what you mean about breaking needles as I sew, too.   Where do you acquire the skins?
> You know, you're only one step away from making your own shoes!  (CL, look out!)



Hi eagle1002us,
Yes, it's the small length soldering iron. Believe it or not, but I took a jewelry making and glass blowing class in the 7th grade and I guess it stuck with me all these years! 

When I've had my H belt straps shortened, they send back the skin scraps if you ask them to.  Also, my old shoemaker used to dabble in small leather alligator goods and gave me scraps and remnants from his projects.  Nothing big enough to make much, but enough for a teeny bag charm!




			
				Jadeite said:
			
		

> lala, you have incredible skill with a needle! can I hire you?



Hee Hee.  Wish I were good enough to start my own little garage business! I only post the ideas that actually turn out okay, but keep the real messes hidden for myself!




			
				Deborah1986 said:
			
		

> again it's amazing !! drool



Hi Deborah1986, thank you!




			
				hotshot said:
			
		

> Love the Eiffel Tower charm...



hotshot, this one was easier to cut out than the other shapes! 




			
				Ladybaga said:
			
		

> Hello Chester!
> Beautiful Combo, lala!!!



Waving back at you too!


----------



## lala28

Another crafting project, "bi-color" lizard heart charm for my tri-color lizard mini Kelly:


----------



## lala28

And, seahorse charm made from python skin, with my havanne matte nilo croc plume:

Offrandes silk twill scarf
Bourgogne suede CDC
Scheherazade enamel bangle 
Ralph Lauren faux shiny gator pumps


----------



## martiniandlace

lala28 said:


> And, seahorse charm made from python skin, with my havanne matte nilo croc plume:
> 
> Offrandes silk twill scarf
> Bourgogne suede CDC
> Scheherazade enamel bangle
> Ralph Lauren faux shiny gator pumps


Gorgeous! I love how the scarf and the enamel bangle play off on each other. Love everything in the picture. You are singlehandedly responsible for getting me completely into enamel shawls and bangles. . What color is your base outfit here?


----------



## plumtree

lala28 said:


> And, seahorse charm made from python skin, with my havanne matte nilo croc plume:
> 
> Offrandes silk twill scarf
> Bourgogne suede CDC
> Scheherazade enamel bangle
> Ralph Lauren faux shiny gator pumps



Too gorgeous for words.  The seahorse and the bi-colour heart are just so pretty and I especially love the colours on the seahorse.  Congratulations on a really good job.


----------



## loves

lala love your ever growing garden.

the lastest pic is stunning. LOVE!

the only thing that is growing is my tummy atm *sulks* i need my gym to re-open!


----------



## sissy milano

your charms are stunning!
congratulations on your masterpiece.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lala, love your latest amazing pic. 
Ready for Autumn 2012!


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## dilsta

Love all the fabulous pieces from your garden, Lala. Please keep the pictures coming they are so inspiring! The DIY eiffel tower charm and heart charms are gorgeous!


----------



## Jadeite

lala, this thread makes me die a hundred deaths. your latest craft projects are driving the stakes deeper.


----------



## merrydish

Lala, your outstanding creativity knows no bounds! Checking your thread every day uplifts my spirits as your photos are pure joy and a feast for the eyes.


----------



## Joy333

lala, wow you can make the charms for sale!!


----------



## sokelly

this is jaw-dropping, I don't even dare to see the whole thread 
okay that's a lie, it's past 2am already over here, will be drooling over your pics in the afternoon


----------



## alundpr

I just don't know how you find the time!  You are wonder woman.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bellissimo!!!


----------



## Lovehermes89

lala28 said:


> And, seahorse charm made from python skin, with my havanne matte nilo croc plume:
> 
> Offrandes silk twill scarf
> Bourgogne suede CDC
> Scheherazade enamel bangle
> Ralph Lauren faux shiny gator pumps


----------



## Coffee Addicted

lala28 said:
			
		

> And, seahorse charm made from python skin, with my havanne matte nilo croc plume:
> 
> Offrandes silk twill scarf
> Bourgogne suede CDC
> Scheherazade enamel bangle
> Ralph Lauren faux shiny gator pumps



Beautiful.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Oh wow Lala! You are so multi-talented! Thank you for sharing these beauties with us mere mortals who can barely think of more than 3 different ways of tying a scarf.  Sigh...


----------



## lala28

Have a happy and colorful day!

Parme karo PM
Rose shocking GM
Red karo PM
Grafitti scarf







Tresors silk twill
Iris evelyne coin purse
Parme karo PM
Raisin bearn wallet
Suede booties (I think it's called the "Florida" style)






Craft project - yellow caiman star keychain


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

lala28 said:


> Have a happy and colorful day!
> 
> Parme karo PM
> Rose shocking GM
> Red karo PM
> Grafitti scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresors silk twill
> Iris evelyne coin purse
> Parme karo PM
> Raisin bearn wallet
> Suede booties (I think it's called the "Florida" style)



*I LOVE the Florida shoes!*


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Have a happy and colorful day!
> 
> Parme karo PM
> Rose shocking GM
> Red karo PM
> Grafitti scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresors silk twill
> Iris evelyne coin purse
> Parme karo PM
> Raisin bearn wallet
> Suede booties (I think it's called the "Florida" style)



*lala* gorgeous karos!! always love your gorgeous colourful pairings. a question on the extra wide enamel, how do you find wearing them? i love love them but they are just too big for my wrists!! i tried on a few and i can't seem to make them work. just wondering if you have the same issue but still wear them regardless. thank you


----------



## lala28

chincac said:


> *lala* gorgeous karos!! always love your gorgeous colourful pairings. a question on the extra wide enamel, how do you find wearing them? i love love them but they are just too big for my wrists!! i tried on a few and i can't seem to make them work. just wondering if you have the same issue but still wear them regardless. thank you


 
Yes, the problem with the enamel bangles is that they are all too big! My wrist is about 5.25 inches around so I generally have difficulty wearing all of the enamels (aside from the H enamels).  The way I wear mine is I push it up high on my arm, almost to my elbow so it stays on and doesn't fly off when I gesture to others! Lol.


----------



## DiamondS

Lovely goodies *lala*! The Graffiti scarf is amazing and your Karo's are in the prettiest colors.


----------



## adb

lala28 said:
			
		

> Have a happy and colorful day!
> 
> Parme karo PM
> Rose shocking GM
> Red karo PM
> Grafitti scarf
> 
> Tresors silk twill
> Iris evelyne coin purse
> Parme karo PM
> Raisin bearn wallet
> Suede booties (I think it's called the "Florida" style)
> 
> Craft project - yellow caiman star keychain



hi lala! im a fan of your garden.. sorry for my ignorance but would like to ask if parme is a new color? really love it!


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous colours *lala*!  Thanks for giving me something colourful to wake up to!


----------



## lala28

Feeling a little dark and mysterious.....

L'Arbre de la Vie in black silk twill
Paired with black swift Kelly Lakis






L'Arbe de la Vie in black silk twill
Paired with black troika bolide


----------



## lala28

adb said:


> hi lala! im a fan of your garden.. sorry for my ignorance but would like to ask if parme is a new color? really love it!


 
Not at all   Yes, parme is a fairly new color. It came from a past season or two, but only seems to be hitting the stores more recently.


----------



## lala28

In the spirit of fall and harvest time:

Robinson chic silk twill in white
Tri-color Kelly 35cm in chocolate, orange, and gold with brushed GHW


----------



## plumtree

Love your black pairings...so rich and mysterious.  Love the pumpkin tricolour!  This tricolour combination works, whereas lots of them can look a bit odd.


----------



## lala28

A bit more neutral --

Black Equater mousseline
Cognac ostrich Drag II (32cm) GHW
Brazil twillys


----------



## glamourbag

Gorgeous Karos, scarves and Kelly, Lala. Always great pictures!!!!


----------



## lala28

Soft and subtle:

Etoupe clemence Bolide 31cm
Point d'Orgue silk twill







Graphite clemence Atlas
Kimono ex Libris silk twill


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous!  An etoupe bolide is on my wish list.  How do you find the Atlas to use?  Love the soft and dreamy pairings...


----------



## lala28

Bold and by no means bashful or blushing...

Bois de rose fjord Birkin 35

Dancing Pearls silk twill






Offrandes du Jour silk twill






Esprit Ainou silk twill


----------



## lala28

A little on the wild side...

Black caravan bag
Pelages et camouflage


----------



## lala28

And then, a little shimmy and shake:

Bleu de prusse JPG with fringe GHW


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:


> Gorgeous! An etoupe bolide is on my wish list. How do you find the Atlas to use? Love the soft and dreamy pairings...


 
The Atlas is a good "hauling" bag in that it holds a lot and yet is still a true shoulder bag.  It reminds me of a cross between a bombay and JPG! Lol!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> Have a happy and colorful day!
> 
> Parme karo PM
> Rose shocking GM
> Red karo PM
> Grafitti scarf
> 
> Tresors silk twill
> Iris evelyne coin purse
> Parme karo PM
> Raisin bearn wallet
> Suede booties (I think it's called the "Florida" style)
> 
> Craft project - yellow caiman star keychain



Amazing colour pops. Very mood lifting.


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> In the spirit of fall and harvest time:
> 
> Robinson chic silk twill in white
> Tri-color Kelly 35cm in chocolate, orange, and gold with brushed GHW



Nice! I find this mix rather ecclectic.


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> A bit more neutral --
> 
> Black Equater mousseline
> Cognac ostrich Drag II (32cm) GHW
> Brazil twillys



Hard to drag me away from admiring this beauty. 

Ahhhh lala you are on a roll with your latest pairings. Enjoying them all.


----------



## merrydish

Always exquisite, Lala!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Fab as usual!


----------



## Inkbluelover

lala28 said:


> And then, a little shimmy and shake:
> 
> Bleu de prusse JPG with fringe GHW



Is this shoulder Kelly or Birkin?


----------



## plumtree

lala28 said:


> And then, a little shimmy and shake:
> 
> Bleu de prusse JPG with fringe GHW



Love your Hawaiian hula girl, Lala.  In BdP, she's jazzy but chic at the same time.


----------



## plumtree

lala28 said:


> A little on the wild side...
> 
> Black caravan bag
> Pelages et camouflage



I have a question: as a charm nut.  Is that a squirrel?  Chipmunk?  I keep trying to turn my head upside down to see.


----------



## thyme

plumtree said:


> I have a question: as a charm nut.  Is that a squirrel?  Chipmunk?  I keep trying to turn my head upside down to see.



that's a beaver  and i would love that grey rabbit charm that *lala* has too


----------



## dilsta

Hi Lala,

This is my favourite forum in TPF. Loving your garden and how you put them all together. Living vicariously through you!


----------



## lala28

Inkbluelover said:
			
		

> Is this shoulder Kelly or Birkin?



A Kelly


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> I have a question: as a charm nut.  Is that a squirrel?  Chipmunk?  I keep trying to turn my head upside down to see.



It's a beaver


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Amazing colour pops. Very mood lifting.



Hi Jadeite, thank you! My inspiration seems to ebb and flow these days and I've had to rest from tPf from time to time.


----------



## lala28

merrydish said:
			
		

> Always exquisite, Lala!!!!!!!



Thank you, merrydish!


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> Love your Hawaiian hula girl, Lala.  In BdP, she's jazzy but chic at the same time.



Thank you, dear plumtree! Big waive and hug!


----------



## lala28

chincac said:
			
		

> that's a beaver  and i would love that grey rabbit charm that lala has too



I love charms!!


----------



## lala28

A few combinations for the week:

Trophee de Venice (I may have mixed up this name since I'm having a brain jam right now) silk twill 
Gris Clair shiny crocodile CDC PHW
Gris Clair lizard cuff
Ombré lizardKelly double tour bracelet PHW
Graphite swift lindy 30 PHW
Ombré lizard Isidore necklace


----------



## lala28

Graphite swift lindy 30 PHW
La vie d'Arbre silk twill scarf
Argile swift Kelly double tour bracelet PHW
Marron glacé H clic clac bracelet PHW
Sangles thin enamel H clic bracelet PHW
Pearls and metal chains necklace


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous pairings *lala*!  Love the graphite swift!


----------



## lala28

Tri-color alligator (etrusque, Gris fonce, black) Faco clutch
Horn bracelet
Horn pendant
Geranium matte alligator Kelly Dog bracelet
My new scarf whose name I can't recall at the moment


----------



## plumtree

lala28 said:


> Tri-color alligator (etrusque, Gris fonce, black) Faco clutch
> Horn bracelet
> Horn pendant
> Geranium matte alligator Kelly Dog bracelet
> My new scarf whose name I can't recall at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904881



We have the same scarf, I believe: Coup de Fouet.  Love the croc and the beautiful MoP pendant.


----------



## addictsavenue

lala28 said:


> More purply feelings....
> 
> Raisin box K32 GHW
> Kelly en caleche GM shawl
> Tosca CDC PHW
> 
> Chocolate cyclamen box B35 PHW
> La Femme silk twill 89
> Tosca CDC PHW
> Plumes twillys



Ur collection is truely AMAZING!!!!


----------



## lala28

Printemps ete 69
Rouge H and ardoise chèvre Birkin 35 cm PHW
Year of the Dragon key charm
Purple matte alligator airplane key charm


----------



## plumtree

Love the leathers and colours.  Rouge H chevre!!


----------



## IFFAH

Congrats dear *Lala*!



lala28 said:


> And then, a little shimmy and shake:
> 
> Bleu de prusse JPG with fringe GHW


----------



## fashionistaO

Congrat *lala*, on your new h babies(many )!!!


----------



## sparklelisab

Honey, I have been missing you on the scarfy thread and now I see why-- you have been on hiatus--a buying spree!  Glorious pieces--especially the bolides!  Is your black girl new??  Would love that myself.  How is she holding up?  And send me that Gris Clair CDC when you are tired of her.


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> Love the leathers and colours.  Rouge H chevre!!



Thank you!


----------



## lala28

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Congrats dear Lala!



Big hugs, IFFAH!


----------



## lala28

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Congrats dear Lala!



IFFAH, I am drooling over your avatar!


----------



## lala28

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Congrat lala, on your new h babies(many )!!!



Thanks, fashionistaO!


----------



## lala28

sparklelisab said:
			
		

> Honey, I have been missing you on the scarfy thread and now I see why-- you have been on hiatus--a buying spree!  Glorious pieces--especially the bolides!  Is your black girl new??  Would love that myself.  How is she holding up?  And send me that Gris Clair CDC when you are tired of her.



Hi lisab, I do miss seeing you all on the SOTD thread! I do want to join up again soon.  Ever since I upgraded to the 6.0 iPhone software update on my iPhone 4, I swear the camera quality on my iPhone has taken a turn for the worse and my pictures have been not that post worthy.

No, bolides are pretty much oldies... I go through "waves" of bag styles and sometimes I tend to go on a style spree.

I wish H would bring back Gris Clair too!


----------



## lala28

For some reason I've been having more difficulty taking pictures with my iPhone lately - they seem to be more blurry these days, especially after I upgraded the software on my iPhone - which is in part why I haven't posted as many pictures lately.

Introducing a "new to me", Vache Natural B35 PHW -






Tendresse Feline GM
Bananas key charm
Starfish key charm
Fauve matte crocodile CDC PHW
Cognac and black boots (A/W 2011)
Vache Natural B35 PHW


----------



## lala28

Tiger Bengale 90 silk twill
MT horn bracelet (caramel)
Vache Natural B35 PHW
Starfish key charm


----------



## lala28

Photos from this past week's Festival de Métier - Rendezvous with Hermes Craftsmen - in Houston, Texas:


----------



## thyme

gorgeous pairings as usual *Lala*! congrats on your VN!


----------



## lala28

Something really special happened at the event. I met the lovely craftswoman who sewed the RTW piece I was wearing. Her name is Donatella Romeo and it was a pleasure to meet her.


----------



## lala28




----------



## lala28




----------



## Israeli_Flava

lala28 said:


> A few combinations for the week:
> 
> Trophee de Venice (I may have mixed up this name since I'm having a brain jam right now) silk twill
> Gris Clair shiny crocodile CDC PHW
> Gris Clair lizard cuff
> Ombré lizardKelly double tour bracelet PHW
> Graphite swift lindy 30 PHW
> Ombré lizard Isidore necklace
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904876


 
*Oh, I die everytime I see that CDC!!!* 
so one-track minded of me


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lala28 said:


> Hi lisab, I do miss seeing you all on the SOTD thread! I do want to join up again soon. Ever since I upgraded to the 6.0 iPhone software update on my iPhone 4, I swear the camera quality on my iPhone has taken a turn for the worse and my pictures have been not that post worthy.
> 
> No, bolides are pretty much oldies... I go through "waves" of bag styles and sometimes I tend to go on a style spree.
> 
> *I wish H would bring back Gris Clair too*!


 
Dear LaLa, what year is this color from?


----------



## lovely64

I faint when I see your Gris Clair gator CDC. The ultimate HG for me. Thank you for all your pictures!!! It is such a pleasure being able to see all your stunning items!


----------



## MsHermesAU

lala28 said:


> A few combinations for the week:
> 
> Trophee de Venice (I may have mixed up this name since I'm having a brain jam right now) silk twill
> Gris Clair shiny crocodile CDC PHW
> Gris Clair lizard cuff
> Ombré lizardKelly double tour bracelet PHW
> Graphite swift lindy 30 PHW
> Ombré lizard Isidore necklace
> 
> View attachment 1904876


 
Woooow! I have never even seen a photo of a gris clair croc CDC before! Thanks for sharing, how special!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:


> A few combinations for the week:
> 
> Trophee de Venice (I may have mixed up this name since I'm having a brain jam right now) silk twill
> Gris Clair shiny crocodile CDC PHW
> Gris Clair lizard cuff
> Ombré lizardKelly double tour bracelet PHW
> Graphite swift lindy 30 PHW
> Ombré lizard Isidore necklace
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904876





lala28 said:


> Tri-color alligator (etrusque, Gris fonce, black) Faco clutch
> Horn bracelet
> Horn pendant
> Geranium matte alligator Kelly Dog bracelet
> My new scarf whose name I can't recall at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904881





lala28 said:


> Tiger Bengale 90 silk twill
> MT horn bracelet (caramel)
> Vache Natural B35 PHW
> Starfish key charm
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1911429




Dying of nosebleed here!


----------



## Jadeite

Oh lala the festival pics are such a joy to see, thanks for sharing and it's wonderful to have met your own crafts woman.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Lala*- Loving all your combos.  My heart skipped a beat when I saw the tri-color Kelly. Did you get this thru the SO ?  Nice color combo !!


----------



## sedgewick

Can't wait to read the rest!


----------



## lala28

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> Dear LaLa, what year is this color from?



It is from 2004/2005, so it's quite an oldie.


----------



## lala28

lovely64 said:
			
		

> I faint when I see your Gris Clair gator CDC. The ultimate HG for me. Thank you for all your pictures!!! It is such a pleasure being able to see all your stunning items!



It's my pleasure


----------



## lala28

MsHermesAU said:
			
		

> Woooow! I have never even seen a photo of a gris clair croc CDC before! Thanks for sharing, how special!



Since Gris Clair has been "retired" for a while, maybe it will make a come back soon since H tends to "recycle" rested colors!


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Dying of nosebleed here!






			
				Jadeite said:
			
		

> Oh lala the festival pics are such a joy to see, thanks for sharing and it's wonderful to have met your own crafts woman.



Dear Jadeite,
No nosebleeds for you! Heaven forbid that you'd stain your own beautiful collection! 

The festival was interesting to see.  I was hoping they would offer a commemorative something something, like a key charm as H has done for other special events, but alas, no souvenirs this time.


----------



## lala28

chkpfbeliever said:
			
		

> Lala- Loving all your combos.  My heart skipped a beat when I saw the tri-color Kelly. Did you get this thru the SO ?  Nice color combo !!



Actually, this wasn't an SO at all. It's something that my store ordered from "rack".  We call it the turkey bag!


----------



## lala28

sedgewick said:
			
		

> Can't wait to read the rest!



Thank you!


----------



## lala28

I purchased a few new scarf rings recently to mix it up a bit (my silk wearing days).  Most of my scarf rings are traditionally shaped H styles (Farandole shaped) with the exception of my metal scarf rings.  I saw some new styles on a lovely reseller's website, Kplace, and decided to give them a try.


----------



## lala28

Of the selection, I bought the rosewood circle shaped scarf/shawl ring:

Circle rosewood scarf ring paired with Art de Steppes by Annie Faive (here I wrapped the silk around the scarf ring so that the wood gives a shape but is more subtle in the look):






Next, I did a wrap so that you can see more of the wooden scarf ring;




Then,I mixed in fresh water pearls with the rosewood ring for a necklace choker look:




Here is the same scarf ring paired with a GM shawl for a more "provocative" look:


----------



## lala28

I also bought a K-place oval shaped combination mother-of-pearl / rosewood pendant that doubles as a shawl ring.  

I have something similar from H that is a MOP / wood shawl ring but it is a different shape that resembles a safety pin (minus the pointy clasp end) that I would also post here for comparison purposes except for the fact that I seem to have misplaced in a zealous attempt a while back to reorganize my closet.  (I just hope it is stored in one of my little orange boxes and not somewhere at the bottom of my DS's toy bin).

In addition to serving as a shawl ring and pendant, I found that I can also use it to hold a scarf in place when I accessorize my bags!

La Femme 90 silk twill in the hot pink colorway
"Green goblin" Vert Veronese and Vert Anis Togo B35 with brushed gold hardware
Coquettes 70 silk twill
MOP and wood shawl ring


----------



## lala28

More of the Green Goblin:

La Femme 90 silk twill 
Coquettes 70 silk twill
Vintage malachite brass bracelet cuff
Faux Leopard print booties from Target


----------



## lala28

While I'm on a Green Goblin fetish this past week, here's Mr. GG paired with Kimono ex Libris 90 silk twill:


----------



## lala28

Ok, and now something completely unrelated to H:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love your pics, lala!
Who would have thought those faux leopard print booties were from Target?
I thought they were Jimmy Choos.


----------



## plumtree

Love the crab!

Only semi-kidding: I really do like crabs!  Your photos are so inspirational.  I've never thought of using scarf rings/MoP to accessorise a bag.  I have the K'Place scarf rings too: must go try some of those out!


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> More of the Green Goblin:
> 
> La Femme 90 silk twill
> Coquettes 70 silk twill
> Vintage malachite brass bracelet cuff
> Faux Leopard print booties from Target



What a beautiful ensemble, lala! Your MOP scarf/shawl ring matches your Coquettes perfectly! Your garden is the perfect wonderland escape before heading off to work.  Thank you for sharing these lovely pics!


----------



## Jadeite

lala, what creative ideas with the scarf ring. Love the green goblin and the colours.

crab is making me hungry... yum yum.


----------



## lala28

Hee Hee.  I actually grew up in the "country" and spent a good deal of my childhood catching crabs and torturing moray eels off of my pier.


----------



## lala28

I have been lacking inspiration lately when it comes to H goods (I know saying so is sacrilegious, especially on this forum) so if anyone has inspirational words to share, I'm all ears .

In the meantime, I have been incorporating other interesting pieces into my collection for diversification and fun - hence the Target leopard booties which if memory serves me correctly was something like $19.99 USD.


----------



## lala28

First, I bought this crazy cocktail ring from Beso the other week to compliment the Bleu Roi shiny alligator Kelly Double Tour bracelet I picked up from the Wall Street H store in NYC.  Then it was those Target booties to go with the RTW rubans silk tunic from this season's RTW line.






Then, I decided to buy a hima "Sybil" accessory to add to my "what's inside my bag rainbow of accessories" collection. (It's another KPlace item that I stumbled across this week when I was "trolling" Nancy's latest resale offerings).

I'm very excited about it, especially since this is very likely to be my one and only real life experience in owning a hima! Lol! 

Here is my eclectic combo for the day:

Charmante du Animaux GM shawl
Hima croc Sybil accessory (KPCollection)
Mykonos lizard Astral bracelet 
Bleu Roi shiny alligator KDT GHW
David Beamon cocktail ring
Snowman leather key charm


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Beautiful *lala*! Why do I keep hearing that Target has wonderful shoes?
You just confirmed it, and I must check them out.


----------



## lala28

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> Beautiful lala! Why do I keep hearing that Target has wonderful shoes?
> You just confirmed it, and I must check them out.



Hi VLB! 
I can't say their shoes will last a lifetime, but the price is certainly right. Also, I can tell you that they're comfortable.


----------



## lala28

The weather here is just starting to cool down and I am happily bringing out more scarves and shawls.  I mentioned that I bought a few new shawl/scarf rings recently, and here is another new addition which is shaped like a figure 8.  I have an obsession for all things horn so I did select the horn version although I think it also comes in wood.

I love this shawl "Imprimateur" which is actually from the men's department a couple of seasons ago.








By the way, I'm not really sure what the difference is between a shawl ring and scarf ring here, especially since this ring seems to work well with either sized silk!


----------



## Drychan

Hi LaLa
I m quite new and just discovered your wonderful thread! What amazing ideas! U r definitely an inspiration!
Thx for allowing us to indulge through ur pics
YC


----------



## LQYB

lala28 said:


> The weather here is just starting to cool down and I am happily bringing out more scarves and shawls.  I mentioned that I bought a few new shawl/scarf rings recently, and here is another new addition which is shaped like a figure 8.  I have an obsession for all things horn so I did select the horn version although I think it also comes in wood.
> 
> I love this shawl "Imprimateur" which is actually from the men's department a couple of seasons ago.
> 
> View attachment 1926740
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1926741
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm not really sure what the difference is between a shawl ring and scarf ring here, especially since this ring seems to work well with either sized silk!



beautiful lala! thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jadeite

wow that Hima Croc Sybil sure is stunning! How do you like using it?


----------



## azoreh

lala28 said:


> A few combinations for the week:
> 
> Trophee de Venice (I may have mixed up this name since I'm having a brain jam right now) silk twill
> Gris Clair shiny crocodile CDC PHW
> Gris Clair lizard cuff
> Ombré lizardKelly double tour bracelet PHW
> Graphite swift lindy 30 PHW
> Ombré lizard Isidore necklace
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904876


This is my first time seeing Gris Clair...simply gorgeous, Lala!


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> wow that Hima Croc Sybil sure is stunning! How do you like using it?



It's very easy to use.  Plus, it's a great price point so I feel "better" hauling it around.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I don't think that Hermes does the Karo in exotics or do they??

But the Hima Croc Sybil is very good looking...and the price is right!!


----------



## lala28

I think I'm running out of new ideas (or perhaps new things!) to post! 

Well, in honor of "Election Day" in the U.S.:







Bleu electrique clemence bolide 37 PHW
Cliquetis 90 silk twill
Bleu Roi shiny gator KDT GHW
Extra wide rouge clic clac GHW
White clic H GHW
Bearmon cocktail ring
Isidore horn and Rouge H matte gator necklace, with MOP pendant attached using invisible fishing line


----------



## plumtree

The whole picture is too gorgeous.... love your bolide!  And the idea of attaching the MoP to the necklace is so clever.  You think of the best ideas lala! Even when you _think_ you're not inspired.


----------



## kobe939

lala28 said:


> I think I'm running out of new ideas (or perhaps new things!) to post!
> 
> Well, in honor of "Election Day" in the U.S.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu electrique clemence bolide 37 PHW
> Cliquetis 90 silk twill
> Bleu Roi shiny gator KDT GHW
> Extra wide rouge clic clac GHW
> White clic H GHW
> Bearmon cocktail ring
> Isidore horn and Rouge H matte gator necklace, with MOP pendant attached using invisible fishing line


 

Absolutely beautiful!! Loving your BE bolide, I never get tired of BE, such a nice intense blue!!!

Thank you so much for sharing and happy election day!


----------



## Love Of My Life

LaLa invisible fishing line... simply brilliant


----------



## lala28

And my DH said this was a wee bit too much, but here is the accompanying ensemble:






There was a red hat too


----------



## lala28

hotshot said:
			
		

> I don't think that Hermes does the Karo in exotics or do they??
> 
> But the Hima Croc Sybil is very good looking...and the price is right!!



You're right, H doesn't make hima Karos.  Actually, H doesn't seem to make a lot of anything, much less hima, lately! Just kidding.  

I'm pleased with the quality - very even toned coloration and smooth skin.  I like the finish and I'm happy with how the skin covers the snap closures.  the inside is silver (a little metallic), which is OK enough.  It's a good size and I've carried it as a small clutch easily.  

Not great photos but here's an example of size compared to body:


----------



## ghoztz

lala28 said:


> I think I'm running out of new ideas (or perhaps new things!) to post!
> 
> Well, in honor of "Election Day" in the U.S.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu electrique clemence bolide 37 PHW
> Cliquetis 90 silk twill
> Bleu Roi shiny gator KDT GHW
> Extra wide rouge clic clac GHW
> White clic H GHW
> Bearmon cocktail ring
> Isidore horn and Rouge H matte gator necklace, with MOP pendant attached using invisible fishing line




Looks absolutely festive and amazing for Election Day.  Bravo!  

Has everyone voted?


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> I think I'm running out of new ideas (or perhaps new things!) to post!
> 
> Well, in honor of "Election Day" in the U.S.:
> 
> Bleu electrique clemence bolide 37 PHW
> Cliquetis 90 silk twill
> Bleu Roi shiny gator KDT GHW
> Extra wide rouge clic clac GHW
> White clic H GHW
> Bearmon cocktail ring
> Isidore horn and Rouge H matte gator necklace, with MOP pendant attached using invisible fishing line



Absolutely delicious for Election Day. The eye candy in the queue must have been something I reckon.


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> And my DH said this was a wee bit too much, but here is the accompanying ensemble:
> 
> There was a red hat too



A special ensemble for a special day.


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> A special ensemble for a special day.








Red hat, $16.99, feeling like a First Lady, priceless!


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> I think I'm running out of new ideas (or perhaps new things!) to post!
> 
> Well, in honor of "Election Day" in the U.S.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu electrique clemence bolide 37 PHW
> Cliquetis 90 silk twill
> Bleu Roi shiny gator KDT GHW
> Extra wide rouge clic clac GHW
> White clic H GHW
> Bearmon cocktail ring
> Isidore horn and Rouge H matte gator necklace, with MOP pendant attached using invisible fishing line



Hello Beautiful Cliquetis Twin!!!   I just posted me wearing this scarf today on SOTD thread! I wish I had all of your accessories to go with it!
You look like a movie star in that great red hat, black dress, pearls, and sunnies!


----------



## eunice_et07

lala28 said:


> Gris T clemence 40 Kelly



it's soooo gorgeous!! enviable collection you have there!


----------



## Hermezzy

Lala, your pictures are simply stunning.  My favorite is the election day potpourri...that electric blue bolide is jaw-dropping.  I find that color mesmerizing and anxiously await the first addition to my household in it.  Your taste and eye for color and pattern is nothing short of virtuosic.  Brava!


----------



## eagle1002us

lala28 said:


> I have been lacking inspiration lately when it comes to H goods (I know saying so is sacrilegious, especially on this forum) so if anyone has inspirational words to share, I'm all ears .
> 
> In the meantime, I have been incorporating other interesting pieces into my collection for diversification and fun - hence the Target leopard booties which if memory serves me correctly was something like $19.99 USD.



So, you are doing a high/low look, mixing it up.   Sounds good.   More playful than serious, serious fashion.


----------



## martiniandlace

lala28 said:


> View attachment 1937921
> 
> 
> Red hat, $16.99, feeling like a First Lady, priceless!


Ooooh! Bellissima.


----------



## studiovintagese

lala28 said:


> View attachment 1937921
> 
> 
> Red hat, $16.99, feeling like a First Lady, priceless!


It's not about the price of things, but how you carry it, and darling you look like a million bucks with that hat!


----------



## Luckydogmom

lala28 said:


> View attachment 1937921
> 
> 
> Red hat, $16.99, feeling like a First Lady, priceless!



Oh this is simply adorable, magazine cover worthy!!! Xoxo


----------



## Corsica

You have a very impressive and beautiful garden! Thanks for sharing with us...


----------



## Myrkur

lala28 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Next, vert cru gulliver 32 Kelly



nice color !!


----------



## lala28

Ladybaga said:
			
		

> Hello Beautiful Cliquetis Twin!!!   I just posted me wearing this scarf today on SOTD thread! I wish I had all of your accessories to go with it!
> You look like a movie star in that great red hat, black dress, pearls, and sunnies!



Hi LadyBaga,
You are truly a classy lady! Wouldn't it be fun to twist our two scarves together and have you model them as a dress next?


----------



## lala28

Hermezzy said:
			
		

> Lala, your pictures are simply stunning.  My favorite is the election day potpourri...that electric blue bolide is jaw-dropping.  I find that color mesmerizing and anxiously await the first addition to my household in it.  Your taste and eye for color and pattern is nothing short of virtuosic.  Brava!



Thank you, Hermezzy! Here's to hoping for more blue electrique!


----------



## fashionistaO

*lala*, you have a very pretty hathead


----------



## lala28

martiniandlace said:
			
		

> Ooooh! Bellissima.






			
				studiovintagese said:
			
		

> It's not about the price of things, but how you carry it, and darling you look like a million bucks with that hat!






			
				Luckydogmom said:
			
		

> Oh this is simply adorable, magazine cover worthy!!! Xoxo



Thank you! I may have mentioned it before but I have kind of a "thing" for hats....


----------



## lala28

A few more photos of the new Sybil GM clutch that I purchased from KPC the other week, showing the silver interior.


----------



## alundpr

lala28 said:


> View attachment 1937921
> 
> 
> Red hat, $16.99, feeling like a First Lady, priceless!



We should start calling you FLOH (First Lady of Hermes).


----------



## bagbugsara

This is my first post!  I just went through all 149 pages of your garden!  I had to register to tell you that you have the most beautiful collection!  Your tri-color lizard Kelly makes my heart flutter!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love the hat... so chic....


----------



## lala28

With Mosaique au 24 90 silk twill 
Ombré lizard CDC
Christian Dior pumps


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Hi LadyBaga,
> You are truly a classy lady! Wouldn't it be fun to twist our two scarves together and have you model them as a dress next?



YOU could model these as a dress.  I am afraid that I need to jog several more miles before I can fit into a scarf dress.  (I will send mine right over!)


----------



## Polaremil

lala28 said:


> With Mosaique au 24 90 silk twill
> Ombré lizard CDC
> Christian Dior pumps



Lovely, as always! I love your pumps, the color is fab.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

lala28 said:


> View attachment 1937921
> 
> 
> Red hat, $16.99, feeling like a First Lady, priceless!


Love it!


----------



## Joy333

Always such a pleasure looking at this thread!! Such a beautiful collection and matching... Thanks Lala!!!


----------



## Jadeite

Lala, love your pics. They really give me a lot of gratification.


----------



## Evelynleetc

lala28 said:


> You're right, H doesn't make hima Karos.  Actually, H doesn't seem to make a lot of anything, much less hima, lately! Just kidding.
> 
> I'm pleased with the quality - very even toned coloration and smooth skin.  I like the finish and I'm happy with how the skin covers the snap closures.  the inside is silver (a little metallic), which is OK enough.  It's a good size and I've carried it as a small clutch easily.
> 
> Not great photos but here's an example of size compared to body:



Oh! At one glance I thought that It was a Hima Karo.... never thought that it would have been a Hima Croc Sybil!

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## DiamondS

Great pics yet again *lala*! That red hat is very fashionista...  Those Dior pumps are fabulous too!


----------



## mlag724




----------



## irene83

lala28 said:


> This pretty baby just came home with me today.... Mykonos lizard CDC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and joined the rest of the family.



omg, I die. This is amazing!


----------



## merrydish

Gasp.....beyond exquisite, Lala!!!!!!!


----------



## lala28

Hugs and kisses to you all!


----------



## lala28

When I was traveling over the summer, I ended up wearing my old black box bolide cross body quite often for a hands free (pick pocket free) style.  The shoulder strap wasn't exactly long enough for cross body wear, but I made it work.

When I ordered a "custom" non-H "Theresa", I requested a few size and shape modifications, including a longer shoulder strap to accommodate cross body wear.

Here is how it turned out:


----------



## luckylove

lala28 said:


> When I was traveling over the summer, I ended up wearing my old black box bolide cross body quite often for a hands free (pick pocket free) style.  The shoulder strap wasn't exactly long enough for cross body wear, but I made it work.
> 
> When I ordered a "custom" non-H "Theresa", I requested a few size and shape modifications, including a longer shoulder strap to accommodate cross body wear.
> 
> Here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941856



Gorgeous!


----------



## oldbag16

Lala,
Your whole outfit is so pretty.  I really love the pop of red with the camel.
The handbag is lovely.


----------



## Maedi

Lala, love the bag, the dress, the tights, the shoes... You look wonderful!


----------



## grella

Really nicely done.  I'm still also a fan of your vintage black box bolide!!



lala28 said:


> When I was traveling over the summer, I ended up wearing my old black box bolide cross body quite often for a hands free (pick pocket free) style.  The shoulder strap wasn't exactly long enough for cross body wear, but I made it work.
> 
> When I ordered a "custom" non-H "Theresa", I requested a few size and shape modifications, including a longer shoulder strap to accommodate cross body wear.
> 
> Here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941856


----------



## Jadeite

lala, we need a close up of that "theresa"!!!  

loving your stockings and the boots btw.


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> When I was traveling over the summer, I ended up wearing my old black box bolide cross body quite often for a hands free (pick pocket free) style.  The shoulder strap wasn't exactly long enough for cross body wear, but I made it work.
> 
> When I ordered a "custom" non-H "Theresa", I requested a few size and shape modifications, including a longer shoulder strap to accommodate cross body wear.
> 
> Here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941856



My goodness you look stunning and that Bolide!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoztz

lala28 said:


> When I was traveling over the summer, I ended up wearing my old black box bolide cross body quite often for a hands free (pick pocket free) style.  The shoulder strap wasn't exactly long enough for cross body wear, but I made it work.
> 
> When I ordered a "custom" non-H "Theresa", I requested a few size and shape modifications, including a longer shoulder strap to accommodate cross body wear.
> 
> Here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941856





Simply gorgeous and elegant!!  what color is it?  More pics of this beauty please!!


----------



## vivala

lala28 said:


> With Mosaique au 24 90 silk twill
> Ombré lizard CDC
> Christian Dior pumps



Lusting after ombre!!


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> lala, we need a close up of that "theresa"!!!
> 
> loving your stockings and the boots btw.



Most definitely! I will pose her and take some snaps


----------



## lala28

glamourbag said:
			
		

> My goodness you look stunning and that Bolide!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you! I'm surprised at how versatile bolides can actually be.  I've been using mine more like a Kelly these days between wearing it with the shoulder strap in a traditional manner, wearing it on the crook of my arm, holding it in my hand, and then wearing it cross body.  Maybe next I  will get a canvas strap and try wearing it that way too!


----------



## lala28

ghoztz said:
			
		

> Simply gorgeous and elegant!!  what color is it?  More pics of this beauty please!!



The color is called "Flame", I believe.  Will post some pictures of the bag itself.  Thank you!


----------



## lala28

vivala said:
			
		

> Lusting after ombre!!



Me too! I think ombré is my go to color! And, ombré goes so well with Himalayan crocodile!!


----------



## lala28

It's finally becoming cool enough to justifiably wear my shawls (truth be told, I often wear them in warm weather absent justification!).  My red Voyage en etoffes GM is a favorite holiday shawl for me because I bought it many Christmases ago when a dear friend of mine was still an SA at the Charlotte store.  Here, I'm wearing it using my extra wide Rouge H clic clac as a shawl ring.  If you pull the shawl through it a few times, it doesn't sag even though the bracelet is fairly heavy.  I think it kind of works


----------



## lala28

Believe it or not, but I'm "running out" of pretty H things to pose and play with!


----------



## lala28

Here is one of my favorite shawl colorways, Etriers in raisin.  

Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28 PHW
Vintage necklace
Hot pink lotus twillys
Elephant key charm
Seahorse python key charm (my home made craft)
Himalayan croc "Sybil" in GM size (KP Collection, non-H)
Ralph Lauren black Persian lamb knee high boots
Etriers GM shawl


----------



## merrydish

lala28 said:


> Believe it or not, but I'm "running out" of pretty H things to pose and play with!



Horrors!!!!!!!! Time to go shopping or we'll all be devastated, Lala. Photos of your Hermes treasures, the way you combine items and your expert photography are such an inspiration.


----------



## lala28

And another picture:


----------



## bagidiotic

lala28 said:
			
		

> It's finally becoming cool enough to justifiably wear my shawls (truth be told, I often wear them in warm weather absent justification!).  My red Voyage en etoffes GM is a favorite holiday shawl for me because I bought it many Christmases ago when a dear friend of mine was still an SA at the Charlotte store.  Here, I'm wearing it using my extra wide Rouge H clic clac as a shawl ring.  If you pull the shawl through it a few times, it doesn't sag even though the bracelet is fairly heavy.  I think it kind of works



Ur so creative 
Very nice n special d way u style together


----------



## lala28

merrydish said:
			
		

> Horrors!!!!!!!! Time to go shopping or we'll all be devastated, Lala. Photos of your Hermes treasures, the way you combine items and your expert photography are such an inspiration.



Hi merrydish!
I may have to start approaching friends and offering to take tabletop viewable modeling shots of their collections!!

I am "open" to shopping, but alas, H inventory isn't what it used to be (at least in my area), and I haven't seen anything that's caught my eye in a while.  Here's hoping to better inventory for the holidays!


----------



## lala28

bagidiotic said:
			
		

> Ur so creative
> Very nice n special d way u style together



Thank you so much for saying so.  Sometimes I feel a little self-conscious about my experiments...


----------



## thyme

stunning shawl *lala*..and great idea to use the clic-clac as a scarf ring..i shall copy your idea!! 

and no way, absolutely do NOT believe you have ran out of H to play with..your collection is amazing!


----------



## Millicat

lala28 said:


> When I was traveling over the summer, I ended up wearing my old black box bolide cross body quite often for a hands free (pick pocket free) style.  The shoulder strap wasn't exactly long enough for cross body wear, but I made it work.
> 
> When I ordered a "custom" non-H "Theresa", I requested a few size and shape modifications, including a longer shoulder strap to accommodate cross body wear.
> 
> Here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941856



I *love* your look


----------



## lala28

Millicat said:
			
		

> I love your look



Thank you dear Millicat.


----------



## lala28

chincac said:
			
		

> stunning shawl lala..and great idea to use the clic-clac as a scarf ring..i shall copy your idea!!
> 
> and no way, absolutely do NOT believe you have ran out of H to play with..your collection is amazing!



Hi chincac,
Please share a pic of you wearing your clic-clac as a shawl ring! I always feel better about spending money on things if I get to wear them more frequently so it reduces the cost per wear! Lol.


----------



## Millicat

lala28 said:


> And another picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950318



I adore your boots, they're gorgeous.
Which is the shiny brown bag though, is it an H bag, it appears quite small.


----------



## Millicat

lala28 said:


> Hi chincac,
> Please share a pic of you wearing your clic-clac as a shawl ring! I always feel better about spending money on things if I get to wear them more frequently so it reduces the cost per wear! Lol.



I totally agree, Lala, i'm the same


----------



## lala28

Millicat said:
			
		

> I adore your boots, they're gorgeous.
> Which is the shiny brown bag though, is it an H bag, it appears quite small.



It is the H plume bag in the 28 call me size.  I will post a modeling picture so you can see the size. The handles are long enough to fit comfortably over the shoulder so I wear it as a shoulder bag plus on the crook of my arm and as a hand held too.


----------



## lala28

lala28 said:
			
		

> It is the H plume bag in the 28 call me size.  I will post a modeling picture so you can see the size. The handles are long enough to fit comfortably over the shoulder so I wear it as a shoulder bag plus on the crook of my arm and as a hand held too.



I meant "cm" size; gosh darn auto correct!

Here are a couple of pics that show the actual size better:


----------



## merrydish

lala28 said:


> Hi merrydish!
> I may have to start approaching friends and offering to take tabletop viewable modeling shots of their collections!!
> 
> I am "open" to shopping, but alas, H inventory isn't what it used to be (at least in my area), and I haven't seen anything that's caught my eye in a while.  Here's hoping to better inventory for the holidays!



Hi Lala,

Sadly, you are so right about the lack of current Hermes inventory, sigh. There's not much in the boutiques that awakens my spirit either, plus I've had to have my SA call other stores which then send the few items I keen to have.

Anyway, if you put together combinations with your friends' treasures that might be quite interesting. At least your fans won't starve, lol!


----------



## Millicat

lala28 said:


> I meant "cm" size; gosh darn auto correct!
> 
> Here are a couple of pics that show the actual size better:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950708




Wow, that is beautiful 
It's a lovely size too and being a brown shade would go with everything in my wardrobe ...... hmmmm


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> Here, I'm wearing it using my extra wide Rouge H clic clac as a shawl ring.  If you pull the shawl through it a few times, it doesn't sag even though the bracelet is fairly heavy.  I think it kind of works



The clic clac is kinda heavy how to you keep it from falling over?


----------



## Jadeite

merrydish said:
			
		

> Hi Lala,
> 
> Sadly, you are so right about the lack of current Hermes inventory, sigh. There's not much in the boutiques that awakens my spirit either, plus I've had to have my SA call other stores which then send the few items I keen to have.



I feel the same way. But there really isn't much inventory around anywhere it seems....


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> And another picture:



Gosh I'm lusting over everything in this
Pic. And may the h gods forbid that you run out of things to play with though I think you're on the good path of finding good non-H alternatives to mix and match.


----------



## merrydish

Jadeite said:


> I feel the same way. But there really isn't much inventory around anywhere it seems....



So much is going to new markets and Hermes unfortunately has not kept pace with production. Yes, it's a challenge these days. Hopefully, Hermes will eventually rectify this matter to keep us all happy.


----------



## IFFAH

lala28 said:


> I meant "cm" size; gosh darn auto correct!
> 
> Here are a couple of pics that show the actual size better:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950708



Beautiful plume!




lala28 said:


> Believe it or not, but I'm "running out" of pretty H things to pose and play with!



So true! dear lala28, I realize you haven't gotten any Ghillies. You don't like Ghillies?


----------



## fashionistaO

You have endless combinations  



lala28 said:


> Believe it or not, but I'm "running out" of pretty H things to pose and play with!


----------



## mp4

lala28 said:


> Believe it or not, but I'm "running out" of pretty H things to pose and play with!



Say it isn't so!!!!!?????


----------



## Love Of My Life

lala28 said:


> Believe it or not, but I'm "running out" of pretty H things to pose and play with!





    You are just TEASING  us.....


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous plume and beautiful pairings, as ever.  I love how you're working your beautiful non-H items into your tableaux in a creative way.  I'm sure there's inspiration there...


----------



## flower71

lala28 said:


> It's finally becoming cool enough to justifiably wear my shawls (truth be told, I often wear them in warm weather absent justification!).  My red Voyage en etoffes GM is a favorite holiday shawl for me because I bought it many Christmases ago when a dear friend of mine was still an SA at the Charlotte store.  Here, I'm wearing it using my extra wide Rouge H clic clac as a shawl ring.  If you pull the shawl through it a few times, it doesn't sag even though the bracelet is fairly heavy.  I think it kind of works
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950302



This is beautiful! I can't imagine you running out of H to play with, no that's inconceivable


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> The clic clac is kinda heavy how to you keep it from falling over?



I wrap the shawl through it several times to keep the bracelet from slipping and sliding, but once I tie the final shawl knot, it seems to stay in place and wears comfortably.  Although, it is possible that I have an unusually sturdy neck....


----------



## lala28

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Beautiful plume!
> 
> So true! dear lala28, I realize you haven't gotten any Ghillies. You don't like Ghillies?



Hi IFFAH,
I missed out on a rubis Kelly ghillies.... And unfortunately, there didn't appear to be too many ghillies that made it to the US.


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> lala, we need a close up of that "theresa"!!!
> 
> loving your stockings and the boots btw.



Here are a few snaps of the Theresa in color "flame".  It's nilo croc too.













It's a shiny finish but also has a "bubble" look to the skin.  Different than my shiny nilo croc H bags.  This Theresa, with it's bubbly finish, reminds me of a juicy berry that I want to bite right into...


----------



## merrydish

Yummy!


----------



## lala28

Getting ready for a feast....

Potiron clemence Lindy 34 GHW
Texas "turkey" scarf 90 cm
Coral beaded necklace
Orange clic clac PHW
Tormette (tomato) clic H PHW
Capucine clic H GHW
Rooster leather key charm
Turkey plush hat


----------



## DA Club

lala28 said:


> Getting ready for a feast....
> 
> Potiron clemence Lindy 34 GHW
> Texas "turkey" scarf 90 cm
> Coral beaded necklace
> Orange clic clac PHW
> Tormette (tomato) clic H PHW
> Capucine clic H GHW
> Rooster leather key charm
> Turkey plush hat



Ahhhhhh!!! Love, love! Especially the charm!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

lala28 said:


> Getting ready for a feast....
> 
> Potiron clemence Lindy 34 GHW
> Texas "turkey" scarf 90 cm
> Coral beaded necklace
> Orange clic clac PHW
> Tormette (tomato) clic H PHW
> Capucine clic H GHW
> Rooster leather key charm
> Turkey plush hat



Beautiful Thanksgiving colors!  We'd love to see a modeling shot with that hat!


----------



## fashionistaO

GOBBLE GOBBLE - extra cute hat^^

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!!


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous! Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> Here are a few snaps of the Theresa in color "flame".  It's nilo croc too.
> 
> It's a shiny finish but also has a "bubble" look to the skin.  Different than my shiny nilo croc H bags.  This Theresa, with it's bubbly finish, reminds me of a juicy berry that I want to bite right into...



OMG you sure know how to incite me to drool non stop I just want to lick this baby like a juicy raspberry! 

Where did you order the Theresa from?


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> Getting ready for a feast....
> 
> Potiron clemence Lindy 34 GHW
> Texas "turkey" scarf 90 cm
> Coral beaded necklace
> Orange clic clac PHW
> Tormette (tomato) clic H PHW
> Capucine clic H GHW
> Rooster leather key charm
> Turkey plush hat



Awwwww that turkey is sure cute makes everything in that pic bright and happy.


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Getting ready for a feast....
> 
> Potiron clemence Lindy 34 GHW
> Texas "turkey" scarf 90 cm
> Coral beaded necklace
> Orange clic clac PHW
> Tormette (tomato) clic H PHW
> Capucine clic H GHW
> Rooster leather key charm
> Turkey plush hat



lala,
This is a beautiful feast for our eyes! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hermezzy

Lala, the Theresa is just luscious.  The color and texture seriously make it seem like it is living and not a still object.  The thanksgiving tableaux is just charming.  I love it.


----------



## plumtree

Your Theresa is just beautiful- top quality skin.

You know, what makes your garden unique is the creativity with which you pair up your items, the amazing things you're making. It's how you blend pattern and texture. It's your unique vision.


----------



## dagnypup

lala28 said:
			
		

> Here are a few snaps of the Theresa in color "flame".  It's nilo croc too.
> 
> It's a shiny finish but also has a "bubble" look to the skin.  Different than my shiny nilo croc H bags.  This Theresa, with it's bubbly finish, reminds me of a juicy berry that I want to bite right into...



This is so pretty! ( I admit that I am confused, however. What is a Theresa? )

And I like your turkey collection!  I'm wearing Texas wildlife too!


----------



## lala28

dagnypup said:


> This is so pretty! ( I admit that I am confused, however. What is a Theresa? )
> 
> And I like your turkey collection!  I'm wearing Texas wildlife too!



Oh, I bought a bag from KP Collection that is called the "Theresa".  It resembles an H bolide except the dimensions are different and the handles are retractable.


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:


> OMG you sure know how to incite me to drool non stop I just want to lick this baby like a juicy raspberry!
> 
> Where did you order the Theresa from?



It's from KP Collection (kaleidoplace).


----------



## lala28

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## lala28

In honor of harvest time....

Eperon d'Or GM in tomato colorway
Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28cm PHW
Maillions twillys
Bourgogne suede CDC PHW
Stingray link bracelet
Garnet cluster ring
Isidore horn and ombré lizard necklace
Red felt hat (Target)
Shiny gator clutch / make up bag in ecru


----------



## Holsby

*lala* - I always love to visit your garden! I like your hat, (I'm a hat fan).


----------



## kobe939

Lala, your garden is lovely as always! 

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Jadeite

that red felt hat is real pretty. Didn't look like it came from Target.


----------



## lala28

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Beautiful Thanksgiving colors!  We'd love to see a modeling shot with that hat!



Here's the hat!  Hee hee....(As my DH says, clearly I have no "shame")


----------



## Millicat

lala28 said:


> Here's the hat!  Hee hee....(As my DH says, clearly I have no "shame")



Bet you don't wear that out in public though


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

lala28 said:


> Here's the hat!  Hee hee....(As my DH says, clearly I have no "shame")



I *LOVE* it!! It's adorable on you!!  Very few people can carry off that look , and it certainly adds some height! 

Thanks for the modeling shot!!


----------



## Hermezzy

*lala:*LOVE the hat!! Now you just should cut out a caleche, put it on the beak, and stuff it in an orange box!!


----------



## noonoo07

LOVE that hat!!!!!


----------



## Jadeite

you're a real tropper for wearing it!


----------



## plumtree

I must admit, as turkey hats go, this one is pretty good!  good on you for wearing it!


----------



## kobe939

What a cute hat, love it!


----------



## Julide

Lala I love your pics!!Do you mind sharing where you got your stingray link bracelet? I love it!!!


----------



## 628628

I love your croc Plume!


----------



## Lucynancy

lala: your collection is beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## lala28

Millicat said:
			
		

> Bet you don't wear that out in public though






			
				Hermes Nuttynut said:
			
		

> I LOVE it!! It's adorable on you!!  Very few people can carry off that look , and it certainly adds some height!
> 
> Thanks for the modeling shot!!






			
				Hermezzy said:
			
		

> lala:LOVE the hat!! Now you just should cut out a caleche, put it on the beak, and stuff it in an orange box!!






			
				noonoo07 said:
			
		

> LOVE that hat!!!!!






			
				Jadeite said:
			
		

> you're a real tropper for wearing it!






			
				plumtree said:
			
		

> I must admit, as turkey hats go, this one is pretty good!  good on you for wearing it!






			
				kobe939 said:
			
		

> What a cute hat, love it!



Thanks! Wait til you see my get-up for the holidays!!!


----------



## lala28

628628 said:
			
		

> I love your croc Plume!



Thank you! I go back and forth on this bag.  Sometimes I feel that matte havanne makes the plume feel overly mature for me, but then I take her out and she feels just right.  The plume itself is a very understated style.


----------



## lala28

Julide said:
			
		

> Lala I love your pics!!Do you mind sharing where you got your stingray link bracelet? I love it!!!



Sure! I bought it from a lovely boutique. I can send you the link to the store's website.


----------



## lala28

It rained earlier in the week so I had the chance to use my favorite umbrella!

Graphite swift Lindy 30 PHW
Cranberry suede Via Spiga boots
Rose Shocking Karo GM
Rose Shocking pilo pouch
H gloves
Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog PHW
Stingray bracelet
Rose Shocking Kelly en Caleches GM
Hot pink flower cut-out umbrella


----------



## grella

So beautiful and cheerful for a rainy day!  Love it!



lala28 said:


> It rained earlier in the week so I had the chance to use my favorite umbrella!
> 
> Graphite swift Lindy 30 PHW
> Cranberry suede Via Spiga boots
> Rose Shocking Karo GM
> Rose Shocking pilo pouch
> H gloves
> Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog PHW
> Stingray bracelet
> Rose Shocking Kelly en Caleches GM
> Hot pink flower cut-out umbrella


----------



## lala28

Wa ko ni scarf in cw07
Plus new snake charm!


----------



## plumtree

The pinks photo is so cheerful on a dreary day.  Everything is beautiful and how rare is that fuchsia KD!  Wa ko ni looks great on you tied and love the new snakey guy!


----------



## Jadeite

Ahhhh the rain attire is very uplifting...


----------



## Millicat

lala28 said:


> It rained earlier in the week so I had the chance to use my favorite umbrella!
> 
> Graphite swift Lindy 30 PHW
> Cranberry suede Via Spiga boots
> Rose Shocking Karo GM
> Rose Shocking pilo pouch
> H gloves
> Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog PHW
> Stingray bracelet
> Rose Shocking Kelly en Caleches GM
> Hot pink flower cut-out umbrella



Beautiful boots


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lala28 said:


> It rained earlier in the week so I had the chance to use my favorite umbrella!
> 
> Graphite swift Lindy 30 PHW
> Cranberry suede Via Spiga boots
> Rose Shocking Karo GM
> Rose Shocking pilo pouch
> H gloves
> Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog PHW
> Stingray bracelet
> Rose Shocking Kelly en Caleches GM
> Hot pink flower cut-out umbrella




*lala*, your pics are positively drool worthy, so beautiful!
Thanks for sharing them with us. 
Love your new avatar, too.


----------



## lala28

I'm getting into the holiday spirit....

My key charm family dangling from my tree.


----------



## Hermesaddictt

View attachment 1966798

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

This cw is beautiful and I like the way you tied it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lala28 said:


> I'm getting into the holiday spirit....
> 
> My key charm family dangling from my tree.
> 
> View attachment 1967739




Love your holiday spirit! It's so H creative!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lala... love the hat & your lipstick looks rgeat...


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> I'm getting into the holiday spirit....
> 
> My key charm family dangling from my tree.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967739



I love this picture!! :rockettes:


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> It rained earlier in the week so I had the chance to use my favorite umbrella!
> 
> Graphite swift Lindy 30 PHW
> Cranberry suede Via Spiga boots
> Rose Shocking Karo GM
> Rose Shocking pilo pouch
> H gloves
> Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog PHW
> Stingray bracelet
> Rose Shocking Kelly en Caleches GM
> Hot pink flower cut-out umbrella


This is all soooo beautiful, as usual Lala, but I have to say that the pilo pouch looks so utterly buttery I would probably melt on the spot if I ever touched it...


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> I'm getting into the holiday spirit....
> 
> My key charm family dangling from my tree.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967739


so adorable!! seriously - did you personally train leila menchari!?


----------



## Venusian77

lala28 said:
			
		

> It rained earlier in the week so I had the chance to use my favorite umbrella!
> 
> Graphite swift Lindy 30 PHW
> Cranberry suede Via Spiga boots
> Rose Shocking Karo GM
> Rose Shocking pilo pouch
> H gloves
> Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog PHW
> Stingray bracelet
> Rose Shocking Kelly en Caleches GM
> Hot pink flower cut-out umbrella



The lindy is very pretty


----------



## lala28

I'm feeling festive again so I am wearing this ensemble. I'm not a green wearing gal, but I am in love with this shawl!

Laboratoire du Temps GM shawl in CW05 (vert/ocre/naturel)
Green Goblin B35 (Vert Veronese/Vert Anis) with brushed gold hardware
Vintage clic H bracelet
Alexis Bittar bracelet
Shiny vert emeraulde Bearn wallet PHW
Vert anis and menthe Carmen keychain
Snowman key charm
Shiny emeraulde crocodile Eiffle Tower bag charm


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:


> Ahhhh the rain attire is very uplifting...



Jadeite, I need something to lift my mood when the weather is dreary.  Otherwise I tend to get Seasonal Affect Disorder.



Millicat said:


> Beautiful boots



Millicat, Thank you! I've been collecting suede boots this season even though it makes no practical sense to have a rainbow of suede boots, especially when you live in a climate that's pretty much 80+ degrees year-round!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *lala*, your pics are positively drool worthy, so beautiful!
> Thanks for sharing them with us.
> Love your new avatar, too.



Hi VLB, Thank you for coming to visit 



Hermesaddictt said:


> View attachment 1966798



This cw is beautiful and I like the way you tied it.[/QUOTE]

Thank you, Hermesaddictt!  It's a funny colorway because when my SA first showed it to me I wasn't too fond of the yellows.  It actually turns out to look more earthy in color when tied and worn.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your holiday spirit! It's so H creative!



VLB, Ho ho ho!



hotshot said:


> Lala... love the hat & your lipstick looks rgeat...



Thanks, hotshot! This is my new lipstick for the season.



Ladybaga said:


> I love this picture!! :rockettes:



Hi Ladybaga, I love your animated rockettes!



Hermezzy said:


> This is all soooo beautiful, as usual Lala, but I have to say that the pilo pouch looks so utterly buttery I would probably melt on the spot if I ever touched it...



Yes, the pilo is made completely out of lambskin so it's totally lickable!



Hermezzy said:


> so adorable!! seriously - did you personally train leila menchari!?



Ha ha!



Venusian77 said:


> The lindy is very pretty



Thanks, Venusian77!


----------



## Millicat

lala28 said:


> I'm feeling festive again so I am wearing this ensemble. I'm not a green wearing gal, but I am in love with this shawl!
> 
> Laboratoire du Temps GM shawl in CW05 (vert/ocre/naturel)
> Green Goblin B35 (Vert Veronese/Vert Anis) with brushed gold hardware
> Vintage clic H bracelet
> Alexis Bittar bracelet
> Shiny vert emeraulde Bearn wallet PHW
> Vert anis and menthe Carmen keychain
> Snowman key charm
> Shiny emeraulde crocodile Eiffle Tower bag charm




Beautiful green shades 
I actually think greens are quite an easy colour for most women to wear, choose the right shades and they can be very flattering - tone them or bring in one contrasting other colour.
Having seen (a bit of) your colouring (shooting pics) i'd think you'd look good in greens.


----------



## Millicat

lala28 said:


> Jadeite, I need something to lift my mood when the weather is dreary.  Otherwise I tend to get Seasonal Affect Disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> Millicat, Thank you! I've been collecting suede boots this season even though it makes no practical sense to have a rainbow of suede boots, especially when you live in a climate that's pretty much 80+ degrees year-round!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi VLB, Thank you for coming to visit
> 
> 
> 
> This cw is beautiful and I like the way you tied it.



Thank you, Hermesaddictt!  It's a funny colorway because when my SA first showed it to me I wasn't too fond of the yellows.  It actually turns out to look more earthy in color when tied and worn.



VLB, Ho ho ho!



Thanks, hotshot! This is my new lipstick for the season.



Hi Ladybaga, I love your animated rockettes!



Yes, the pilo is made completely out of lambskin so it's totally lickable!



Ha ha!



Thanks, Venusian77![/QUOTE]

Errr, yes definately !
Better give them to me


----------



## kobe939

lala28 said:


> I'm feeling festive again so I am wearing this ensemble. I'm not a green wearing gal, but I am in love with this shawl!
> 
> Laboratoire du Temps GM shawl in CW05 (vert/ocre/naturel)
> Green Goblin B35 (Vert Veronese/Vert Anis) with brushed gold hardware
> Vintage clic H bracelet
> Alexis Bittar bracelet
> Shiny vert emeraulde Bearn wallet PHW
> Vert anis and menthe Carmen keychain
> Snowman key charm
> Shiny emeraulde crocodile Eiffle Tower bag charm



Oh my....I LOVE all the green on your picture. Your snowman key charm is soooo cute, wonder if it's still available in the store.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kobe939

lala28 said:


> I'm getting into the holiday spirit....
> 
> My key charm family dangling from my tree.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967739



And this christmas tree is very special, probably one of the most expensive tree... LOL!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> I'm getting into the holiday spirit....
> 
> My key charm family dangling from my tree.



This is exactly the tree I will need in my house. When can you ship it over?


----------



## BritAbroad

lala28 said:


> I'm feeling festive again so I am wearing this ensemble. I'm not a green wearing gal, but I am in love with this shawl!
> 
> Laboratoire du Temps GM shawl in CW05 (vert/ocre/naturel)
> Green Goblin B35 (Vert Veronese/Vert Anis) with brushed gold hardware
> Vintage clic H bracelet
> Alexis Bittar bracelet
> Shiny vert emeraulde Bearn wallet PHW
> Vert anis and menthe Carmen keychain
> Snowman key charm
> Shiny emeraulde crocodile Eiffle Tower bag charm



Love all of your greens, especially your Laboratoire du Temps GM, just beautiful, heck it's all beautiful!


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> I'm feeling festive again so I am wearing this ensemble. I'm not a green wearing gal, but I am in love with this shawl!
> 
> Laboratoire du Temps GM shawl in CW05 (vert/ocre/naturel)
> Green Goblin B35 (Vert Veronese/Vert Anis) with brushed gold hardware
> Vintage clic H bracelet
> Alexis Bittar bracelet
> Shiny vert emeraulde Bearn wallet PHW
> Vert anis and menthe Carmen keychain
> Snowman key charm
> Shiny emeraulde crocodile Eiffle Tower bag charm


Just a masterpiece.  I love greens.  I think guys can/should wear them more.  My favorite color growing up as a boy was always hunter green.


----------



## aethra21

lala28 said:


> I'm feeling festive again so I am wearing this ensemble. I'm not a green wearing gal, but I am in love with this shawl!
> 
> Laboratoire du Temps GM shawl in CW05 (vert/ocre/naturel)
> Green Goblin B35 (Vert Veronese/Vert Anis) with brushed gold hardware
> Vintage clic H bracelet
> Alexis Bittar bracelet
> Shiny vert emeraulde Bearn wallet PHW
> Vert anis and menthe Carmen keychain
> Snowman key charm
> Shiny emeraulde crocodile Eiffle Tower bag charm



 your posts


----------



## twigz

Love this green ensemble, especially the Eiffel Tower charm!! Amazing *Lala*!


----------



## lala28

An oldie but a goodie - 


Vache naturel B35
"Tree of life" scarf
Snowman key charm
Starfish charm
Eiffel charm


----------



## lala28

Vache naturel B35 
Red fox fur scarf
Les Sangles de Phoebus scarf


----------



## alundpr

lala28 said:


> An oldie but a goodie -
> 
> 
> Vache naturel B35
> "Tree of life" scarf
> Snowman key charm
> Starfish charm
> Eiffel charm



Just lovely.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lala28 said:


> I'm feeling festive again so I am wearing this ensemble. I'm not a green wearing gal, but I am in love with this shawl!
> 
> Laboratoire du Temps GM shawl in CW05 (vert/ocre/naturel)
> Green Goblin B35 (Vert Veronese/Vert Anis) with brushed gold hardware
> Vintage clic H bracelet
> Alexis Bittar bracelet
> Shiny vert emeraulde Bearn wallet PHW
> Vert anis and menthe Carmen keychain
> Snowman key charm
> Shiny emeraulde crocodile Eiffle Tower bag charm



Oh myyyy! This is lovely! Do you have a pic with the shawl on? I have never seen that cw!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lala28 said:


> I'm getting into the holiday spirit....
> 
> My key charm family dangling from my tree.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967739



Such a cute idea LaLa!


----------



## grella

Love this!



lala28 said:


> An oldie but a goodie -
> 
> 
> Vache naturel B35
> "Tree of life" scarf
> Snowman key charm
> Starfish charm
> Eiffel charm


----------



## grella

Absolutely the best, happiest tree!



lala28 said:


> I'm getting into the holiday spirit....
> 
> My key charm family dangling from my tree.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967739


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> Vache naturel B35
> Red fox fur scarf
> Les Sangles de Phoebus scarf


Oooooooooo - just a tactile exercise in sensory overload!!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> Vache naturel B35
> Red fox fur scarf
> Les Sangles de Phoebus scarf



Mmmm a fox fur is just what's needed when going "au natural".


----------



## Venusian77

lala28 said:


> Vache naturel B35
> Red fox fur scarf
> Les Sangles de Phoebus scarf



I want the snowman... Ha ha.. so many pretty charms...


----------



## lala28

In keeping with the holiday red theme:

Rouge H / Rouge Piment Double Sens Maxi
Voyage en Etoffes GM shawl
Plumes 90cm silk twill scarf
Rouge Carmen key ring
Snowman key charm
Raisin Suede Kelly Dog GHW


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Such a pleasure to visit your thread,* lala!*
I am in love with your Double Sens Maxi.
Beautiful pic!


----------



## lala28

To get a sense of the size of the Maxi DS, here are a few modeling pictures:






It's not really as large as one might think.  

DS Maxi with Black matte gator Isidore horn necklace, 24 Au Mosaique mousseline, Stewart Weitzman black suede boots, Wolford black sweater dress, Black fox fur hat


----------



## lala28

And more modeling photos to show the size:


With the Rouge Piment on the outside




With the Rouge H on the outside


----------



## lala28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ Such a pleasure to visit your thread,* lala!*
> I am in love with your Double Sens Maxi.
> Beautiful pic!



Thank you, VLB!  I had to visit the Maxi DS a few times before I decided to make the plunge!


----------



## lala28

Just a little holiday (photo)shopping fun:


----------



## plumtree

Love your Maxi DS photos *lala* and you're wearing the bag, not it wearing you (if you know what I mean).  Your bag shots are luscious...and it's inspired to put the plumes against the richness of the red.


----------



## lala28

And I can't resist sharing with you this mesmerizing 3D snow globe pop up card from my RAOK secret buddy:


----------



## lala28

Magical, isn't it?


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> Love your Maxi DS photos lala and you're wearing the bag, not it wearing you (if you know what I mean).  Your bag shots are luscious...and it's inspired to put the plumes against the richness of the red.



Hi plumtree! Thank you for saying so . It is large, but very practical.  And the leather is so supple and delictable!


----------



## plumtree

The snow globe is amazing.  I can't believe it's a pop up card!


----------



## lala28

It is a wonderfully refreshing 35 degrees today so i couldn't help but "fur it up" my bag!


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> In keeping with the holiday red theme:
> 
> Rouge H / Rouge Piment Double Sens Maxi
> Voyage en Etoffes GM shawl
> Plumes 90cm silk twill scarf
> Rouge Carmen key ring
> Snowman key charm
> Raisin Suede Kelly Dog GHW



Beautiful rich mix of colors and textures! LOVE your new bag, dear lala!


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> To get a sense of the size of the Maxi DS, here are a few modeling pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really as large as one might think.
> 
> DS Maxi with Black matte gator Isidore horn necklace, 24 Au Mosaique mousseline, Stewart Weitzman black suede boots, Wolford black sweater dress, Black fox fur hat



I love this picture of you! Absolutely divine!!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> In keeping with the holiday red theme:
> 
> Rouge H / Rouge Piment Double Sens Maxi
> Voyage en Etoffes GM shawl
> Plumes 90cm silk twill scarf
> Rouge Carmen key ring
> Snowman key charm
> Raisin Suede Kelly Dog GHW


So gorgeous you don't know whether to touch it or EAT it! LOL


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> It is a wonderfully refreshing 35 degrees today so i couldn't help but "fur it up" my bag!


Everything in that picture is so incredibly PETTABLE! Just wonderful!


----------



## Maedi

You look fantastic, LaLa. I love the "Sherlock Holmes" cape and the red, frilly blouse. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Venusian77

lala28 said:


> And more modeling photos to show the size:
> 
> 
> With the Rouge Piment on the outside
> 
> View attachment 1979358
> 
> 
> With the Rouge H on the outside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979359



Love love love your boots and the matching bag and blouse... making me feel Christmas cheers..


----------



## glamourbag

Adorable snowglobe shots Lala!!!!!! And beautiful pictures of all your other goodies too!


----------



## Jadeite

that snow globe is awfully pretty! 

and now for that fur...i just want to snuggle in it.


----------



## Karenthevampire

OMG OMG breath taking...
wish i could have 1/10 of your whole collection....


----------



## Love Of My Life

The snow globe is fantabulous!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love the snow globe and your modeling pics are divine!
Thanks for IDing your outfits. 
I was just looking at Wolford dress yesterday and now I might take the plunge.


----------



## dagnypup

lala28 said:


> It is a wonderfully refreshing 35 degrees today so i couldn't help but "fur it up" my bag!




This looks great!  I wore my Plumes today, too, with a fur collar!!!  What a coincidence -- different colors  though (blue and the dark brown collar).  

Love that snow globe card!! That is so incredibly cool!!


----------



## fashionistaO

this Maxi look, and the c/w is sooo riche^


----------



## Milan123

Amazing snow globe and beautiful goodies! enjoy


----------



## lala28

Thank you!

This scarf embodies a different kind of "holiday" spirit....

C'est la Fete Soie Vintage (Kaki/Prine/Noisette)
KPC rosewood Cirque shawl ring attached to ostrich wrap bracelet






And then, shawl ring worn on ostrich wrap bracelet:


----------



## Maedi

Very cool and creative, Lala. Your ClF is stunning!


----------



## plumtree

So creative *Lala*!  Those scarf rings are great aren't they?  I wear one almost every day too and I have to go play with this idea!


----------



## Jadeite

lala, the vividness of your pics makes the setup so striking.


----------



## lala28

This one isn't really in keeping with the holiday spirit color theme, but fun anyway.  I saw this 70 cm vintage scarf in the men's department called "M H Code".  It reminds me of records! It's also interesting because it has a different pattern on the other side.

Here it is paired with:

Quetsche Clic H bracelet PHW
Bleu Saphire shiny alligator KDT GHW
Black ostrich and Saphire stingray bracelet
Betsy Johnson snakeskin pumps
M H Code 70xm vintage scarf in CW 03 (Carbone/Noir/Glycine)


----------



## alundpr

lala28 said:


> This one isn't really in keeping with the holiday spirit color theme, but fun anyway.  I saw this 70 cm vintage scarf in the men's department called "M H Code".  It reminds me of records! It's also interesting because it has a different pattern on the other side.
> 
> Here it is paired with:
> 
> Quetsche Clic H bracelet PHW
> Bleu Saphire shiny alligator KDT GHW
> Black ostrich and Saphire stingray bracelet
> Betsy Johnson snakeskin pumps
> M H Code 70xm vintage scarf in CW 03 (Carbone/Noir/Glycine)



Lala, I wish I had your talent for thinking up creative ways for using your H and non H items.  I love the stingray bracelet.


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> This one isn't really in keeping with the holiday spirit color theme, but fun anyway.  I saw this 70 cm vintage scarf in the men's department called "M H Code".  It reminds me of records! It's also interesting because it has a different pattern on the other side.
> 
> Here it is paired with:
> 
> Quetsche Clic H bracelet PHW
> Bleu Saphire shiny alligator KDT GHW
> Black ostrich and Saphire stingray bracelet
> Betsy Johnson snakeskin pumps
> M H Code 70xm vintage scarf in CW 03 (Carbone/Noir/Glycine)



This is very cool!


----------



## lala28

Rouge H matte nilo crocodile HAC 32 PHW
Prune suede Kelly Dog GHW
Finesse Ex Libris 90 silk twill scarf
Saphire shiny alligator Kelly Double Tour GHW


----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


> Rouge H matte nilo crocodile HAC 32 PHW
> Prune suede Kelly Dog GHW
> Finesse Ex Libris 90 silk twill scarf
> Saphire shiny alligator Kelly Double Tour GHW



Lovely colour combo LaLa!!:Pastels with rouge h are fantastic!!!


----------



## lala28

A little holiday spirit:

Voyage en etoffes shawl
Rouge extra wide H clic bracelet GHW
Rouge lizard cuff GHW
David Yurman bracelet 
Platinum rope bracelet 
Flame shiny nilo crocodile Theresa bag by KP Collection
Wonder Woman Lego minifig


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> A little holiday spirit:
> 
> Voyage en etoffes shawl
> Rouge extra wide H clic bracelet GHW
> Rouge lizard cuff GHW
> David Yurman bracelet
> Platinum rope bracelet
> Flame shiny nilo crocodile Theresa bag by KP Collection
> Wonder Woman Lego minifig


Oh wow...just luscious...as are the previous two pics.  Lala - you're a sorceress!


----------



## lala28

Thank you!  I'm having a little holiday (and photo-shopping) fun!


----------



## lala28

*Tri-color lizard Mini Kelly
Les Sangles de Phoebus 90 cm scarf
Red patent leather "Mrs. Claus" boots
Red velvet "Mrs. Claus" velvet skirt
Red ostrich wrap bracelet with stingray charm*


----------



## NestGirl

lala28 said:


> *Tri-color lizard Mini Kelly
> Les Sangles de Phoebus 90 cm scarf
> Red patent leather "Mrs. Claus" boots
> Red velvet "Mrs. Claus" velvet skirt
> Red ostrich wrap bracelet with stingray charm*



Fantastic! I do think with boots like those you should be called "Mrs. clauz"!


----------



## Jadeite

Lala you just served me a feast this Morning what a tantalising visual spread! I can't even decide what I want to devour.... The betsey Johnson snakeskin is a surprise though - stunning.


----------



## lala28

NestGirl said:


> Fantastic! I do think with boots like those you should be called "Mrs. clauz"!




Hee hee! Thank you!


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> *Tri-color lizard Mini Kelly
> Les Sangles de Phoebus 90 cm scarf
> Red patent leather "Mrs. Claus" boots
> Red velvet "Mrs. Claus" velvet skirt
> Red ostrich wrap bracelet with stingray charm*


GASP...that kelly...


----------



## chaneljewel

lala28 said:


> And more modeling photos to show the size:
> 
> 
> With the Rouge Piment on the outside
> 
> View attachment 1979358
> 
> 
> With the Rouge H on the outside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979359



Love your red boots!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Hermezzy said:


> GASP...that kelly...



totally agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Your Kelly is stunning!!! I love the photoshop!!!! It's so much fun for the holidays!


----------



## lala28

Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

How fabulous is that tower of Hermes... thanks for posting, Lala


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lala28 said:


> *Tri-color lizard Mini Kelly
> Les Sangles de Phoebus 90 cm scarf
> Red patent leather "Mrs. Claus" boots
> Red velvet "Mrs. Claus" velvet skirt
> Red ostrich wrap bracelet with stingray charm*



Love the mini lizzie kelly, *lala*!
Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## lala28

I hope everyone is having a very merry everything!  Now that I have (nearly) had my fill of holiday reds and am trying to muster up the energy to begin putting decorations away, I am feeling a little "blue".  (Doesn't it always seem easier to put up the decorations than it is to take them down?)

Parchment Nepal box and raisin vibrato B35 GHW
Royal blue suede boots by Cole Haan and Nike Air
Astrologie Novelle 90 silk twill scarf
Royal blue leather driving gloves by Target
Black stingray wrap bracelet with blue stingray charm
Mai Tai necklace
**Furry snow person charm!**


----------



## lala28

And a close up:


----------



## Shimmery

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!  Thanks again for posting all your lovely pics and I look forward to seeing more of them in the coming year.  It is always such a pleasure to visit your thread.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love the Mai Tai necklace & enjoy all your H treasures & non H ones too!!


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Lala you just served me a feast this Morning what a tantalising visual spread! I can't even decide what I want to devour.... The betsey Johnson snakeskin is a surprise though - stunning.






			
				Hermezzy said:
			
		

> GASP...that kelly...






			
				chaneljewel said:
			
		

> Love your red boots!!!






			
				chaneljewel said:
			
		

> totally agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






			
				CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> Your Kelly is stunning!!! I love the photoshop!!!! It's so much fun for the holidays!






			
				hotshot said:
			
		

> How fabulous is that tower of Hermes... thanks for posting, Lala






			
				VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> Love the mini lizzie kelly, lala!
> Thanks for the great pics!






			
				Shimmery said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!  Thanks again for posting all your lovely pics and I look forward to seeing more of them in the coming year.  It is always such a pleasure to visit your thread.






			
				hotshot said:
			
		

> Love the Mai Tai necklace & enjoy all your H treasures & non H ones too!!



Thank you!


----------



## lala28

I started playing with my scarf rings and wearing them in non-scarf ways.  I had wrap bracelets made out of ostrich, but also found that they could work as choker necklaces too.


----------



## lala28

Here the straps worn as wrap bracelets:


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Here the straps worn as wrap bracelets:
> 
> View attachment 1997228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1997229



lala,
These bracelets are so cool! Do you realize how creative you are? Seriously, you could (and should) be a designer/stylist.


----------



## CPA

lala28 said:


> Bois de Rose (fjord) 35 Birkin GHW


Luv this color!  My favorite one.   Let me know if you ever want part with it :


----------



## CPA

lala28 said:


> Here's the hat!  Hee hee....(As my DH says, clearly I have no "shame")


Love the hat, soo festive!!


----------



## lala28

One of my favorite holiday songs is "Santa Baby".  Last year I did the "12 Days of Christmas" scarves, so this year I put together my version of the "Santa Baby" scarves.  Some of my pictures are a little silly, but here it goes!

*Santa baby, slip a sable under the tree, for me *





_J'aime mon carre_

*I've been an awful good girl*
*Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight *





_Zabavushka_


----------



## lala28

*Santa baby, an out-of-space convertible too, light blue*





_Automobiles_

*I'll wait up for you dear
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight
*


----------



## lala28

*Think of all the fun I've missed *





_Soiree de gala_

*Think of all the fellas that I haven't kissed *





_Fantaisies Indiennes _

*Next year I could be oh so good
If you'd check off my Christmas list
Boo doo bee doo
*


----------



## lala28

*Santa honey, I wanna yacht and really that's
Not a lot
*





_Vive le vent_

*I've been an angel all year *





_Doight de Fee_

*Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight*


----------



## lala28

*Santa cutie, there's one thing I really do need, the deed *





_H Code_

*To a platinum mine *





_Din tini ya zue_

*Santa cutie, and hurry down the chimney tonight *


----------



## lala28

*Santa baby, I'm filling my stocking with a duplex, and checks *





_Maharajas des Splendeur_

*Sign your 'X' on the line*





_Bolduc_

*Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight*


----------



## lala28

*Come and trim my Christmas tree*





_Larbre de vie_

*With some decorations bought at Tiffany's *





_Dancing Pearls_

*I really do believe in you
Let's see if you believe in me
Boo doo bee doo
*


----------



## lala28

*Santa baby, forgot to mention one little thing, a ring *





_Monsieur Madame_





_Marcelina_

*I don't mean a phone*





_Please, check-in_

*Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight

Hurry down the chimney tonight
Hurry down the chimney tonight
*

:santawave::rockettes:


----------



## papertiger

I am honoured to be your twin on a few things.

Every picture is a joy and like a little present to us, thank you so much* lala *:kiss: 

have a joyous and H filled 2013


----------



## lala28

papertiger said:


> I am honoured to be your twin on a few things.
> 
> Every picture is a joy and like a little present to us, thank you so much* lala *:kiss:
> 
> have a joyous and H filled 2013



Thank you, papertiger! I feel the same way about you!


----------



## Jadeite

Lala my dear can I be any more impressed and floored by your beautiful settings. The vibrato gives me such a nice tingly feeling. You put up such lovely pics.


----------



## oldbag16

Thank you Lala for the clever posting of Santa Baby paired with your lovely scarves.  It brought a smile to my face!


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> I hope everyone is having a very merry everything!  Now that I have (nearly) had my fill of holiday reds and am trying to muster up the energy to begin putting decorations away, I am feeling a little "blue".  (Doesn't it always seem easier to put up the decorations than it is to take them down?)
> 
> Parchment Nepal box and raisin vibrato B35 GHW
> Royal blue suede boots by Cole Haan and Nike Air
> Astrologie Novelle 90 silk twill scarf
> Royal blue leather driving gloves by Target
> Black stingray wrap bracelet with blue stingray charm
> Mai Tai necklace
> **Furry snow person charm!**


It's all gorgeous, as usual, but that raisin vibrato B is what really made me gasp!  I don't think I've ever seen a vibrato bag quite as beautiful as that one.  What a superlative addition!


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> *Santa baby, forgot to mention one little thing, a ring *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Monsieur Madame_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Marcelina_
> 
> *I don't mean a phone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Please, check-in_
> 
> *Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight
> 
> Hurry down the chimney tonight
> Hurry down the chimney tonight
> *
> 
> :santawave::rockettes:


Lala, your creativity, ingenuity, and resourcefulness really is something quite the stuff of legends.  This santa baby hommagio, via 24 Faubourg St. Honore, is absolutely precious.  Such beautiful silks...so many of those patterns are on my wish list.  All I can express is appreciation that you are willing to take the time and effort to share your genius with us on this forum.  Believe me - at the end of a day, there is nothing more that I'd like to do than be enthralled, titillated, and stunned by your visual warmth, generosity of spirit, and technicolor showpieces!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Lala*, your Santa Baby scarves are so clever and so perfect with the song!  I wish I had even half your talent!


----------



## Ladybaga

Bravo on your rendition of "Santa Baby."  LOVED IT!!!  Thank you for taking the time to add smiles to our faces!


----------



## lala28

I found my "beaver"! It was a gift from a very special and amazing H-superstar!


----------



## lala28

I'm feeling in a winter white mood...


Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28 PHW
Maillons twillys
Tigre Bengale 90 silk twill scarf 
MT sable and caramel fur collars
Beaver leather charm
Karukal Persian lamb skirt


----------



## lilneko69

lala28 said:


> I found my "beaver"! It was a gift from a very special and amazing H-superstar!



:lolots: Lovely gift! And so snuggly in the fur!


----------



## NestGirl

lala28 said:


> I'm feeling in a winter white mood...
> 
> 
> Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28 PHW
> Maillons twillys
> Tigre Bengale 90 silk twill scarf
> MT sable and caramel fur collars
> Beaver leather charm
> Karukal Persian lamb skirt



So lovely!

I have been toying with which MT fur collar to get...is the sable on the left of the photo?


----------



## Happy Me

Wow!!!
Enjoying browsing your garden so much!!!
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## scarfmischief1

*Lala*, I am gaga over your cashmere Splendeur des Maharaja cashmere!  

Could you and would you post a picture of the entire shawl?  

I need it.  I want it.  Oh, this needs to be reissued ASAP!


----------



## ouija board

lala28 said:
			
		

> I'm feeling in a winter white mood...
> 
> Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28 PHW
> Maillons twillys
> Tigre Bengale 90 silk twill scarf
> MT sable and caramel fur collars
> Beaver leather charm
> Karukal Persian lamb skirt



*Sigh* I absolutely love your croc Plume. Thank you for the picture!  What a creative way to bring "Santa baby" to life, as well.


----------



## lala28

I have been "crafting" in my head, and then outsourcing the "hand" part to put the vision into place.  







Natural ostrich wrap bracelet with horn scarf ring


----------



## lala28

NestGirl said:
			
		

> So lovely!
> 
> I have been toying with which MT fur collar to get...is the sable on the left of the photo?



The one on the left that looks "speckled" with different shades of caramel and browns is actually the Caramel fur collar.  I bought it a few years ago when MT first started selling them so I'm not sure what colors she has now.   if you want to email her my picture for a color match, I'm sure she will respond after the holidays.


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Lala my dear can I be any more impressed and floored by your beautiful settings. The vibrato gives me such a nice tingly feeling. You put up such lovely pics.



Big hugs to you, Jadeite!


----------



## lala28

oldbag16 said:
			
		

> Thank you Lala for the clever posting of Santa Baby paired with your lovely scarves.  It brought a smile to my face!



It took me a little while to think of a song (no mangers, Santa, or reindeer in my scarves; at least not to my knowledge!)


----------



## lala28

Hermezzy said:
			
		

> Lala, your creativity, ingenuity, and resourcefulness really is something quite the stuff of legends.  This santa baby hommagio, via 24 Faubourg St. Honore, is absolutely precious.  Such beautiful silks...so many of those patterns are on my wish list.  All I can express is appreciation that you are willing to take the time and effort to share your genius with us on this forum.  Believe me - at the end of a day, there is nothing more that I'd like to do than be enthralled, titillated, and stunned by your visual warmth, generosity of spirit, and technicolor showpieces!



I'm so glad you enjoyed my "song".  I shared my idea with my DH and he just looked confused.


----------



## lala28

purseinsanity said:
			
		

> Lala, your Santa Baby scarves are so clever and so perfect with the song!  I wish I had even half your talent!



I'm not sure it actually qualifies as talent... Probably more like free time on hands!


----------



## lala28

Ladybaga said:
			
		

> Bravo on your rendition of "Santa Baby."  LOVED IT!!!  Thank you for taking the time to add smiles to our faces!



Thank you, LadyBaga!  If only I had someplace to wear all of my Santa Baby scarves to! (Aside from dressing as a mummy)


----------



## lala28

lilneko69 said:
			
		

> :lolots: Lovely gift! And so snuggly in the fur!



Hee Hee!


----------



## fashionistaO

Well done *lala*, cute choreography of scarves to lyrics, you have me humming now :giggles:


----------



## lala28

scarfmischief1 said:
			
		

> Lala, I am gaga over your cashmere Splendeur des Maharaja cashmere!
> 
> Could you and would you post a picture of the entire shawl?
> 
> I need it.  I want it.  Oh, this needs to be reissued ASAP!



Hi scarfmischief1, here is a picture of the middle of the shawl.  It's an older design, but probably up for reissue given the recent flurry of Maharajas and jeweled patterns that have been issued!


----------



## lala28

ouija board said:
			
		

> *Sigh* I absolutely love your croc Plume. Thank you for the picture!  What a creative way to bring "Santa baby" to life, as well.



Hi ouija board!

Thank you thank you for my surprises, including the cutest fuzzy furred snow guy!


----------



## NestGirl

lala28 said:


> The one on the left that looks "speckled" with different shades of caramel and browns is actually the Caramel fur collar.  I bought it a few years ago when MT first started selling them so I'm not sure what colors she has now.   if you want to email her my picture for a color match, I'm sure she will respond after the holidays.



Oh thank you so much, I will e-mail her.  I love the speckled effect! I was trying to decide between her Mocca, Caramel and Black.  They all look so divine!


----------



## alundpr

lala28 said:


> *Santa baby, forgot to mention one little thing, a ring *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Monsieur Madame_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Marcelina_
> 
> *I don't mean a phone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Please, check-in_
> 
> *Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight
> 
> Hurry down the chimney tonight
> Hurry down the chimney tonight
> *
> 
> :santawave::rockettes:



You are awesome!!! Now, if I can only get that song out of my head.......


----------



## lala28

NestGirl said:
			
		

> Oh thank you so much, I will e-mail her.  I love the speckled effect! I was trying to decide between her Mocca, Caramel and Black.  They all look so divine!



I have mocha, caramel and black, and my mocha and black look very much the same in regular light to most people.  I can tell that one's dark brown and that the other is black, but I don't think the color difference is apparent to others! which is why I ended up buying additional colors!


----------



## IFFAH

lala28 said:


> Here the straps worn as wrap bracelets:
> 
> View attachment 1997228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1997229



dear *lala*, you should set up a business on them and make them for sale. We'd all rush to buy one! Happy Holidays and New Year!


----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


> I'm feeling in a winter white mood...
> 
> 
> Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28 PHW
> Maillons twillys
> Tigre Bengale 90 silk twill scarf
> MT sable and caramel fur collars
> Beaver leather charm
> Karukal Persian lamb skirt



My goodness that plume is breath taking!!! Lovely!!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> I have been "crafting" in my head, and then outsourcing the "hand" part to put the vision into place.
> 
> Natural ostrich wrap bracelet with horn scarf ring



Lala, 12 days of Xmas feasts for the eyes all these lovely pics are!


----------



## plumtree

I've finally had time to catch up with this thread.  Your scarf musical theme is inspired and I love everything.  I really like how you wear the Splendeur des Maharaja shawl.  You look gorgeous in bright colours!  Love the croc plume!


----------



## lala28

alundpr said:
			
		

> You are awesome!!! Now, if I can only get that song out of my head.......



I know what you mean! 




			
				IFFAH said:
			
		

> dear lala, you should set up a business on them and make them for sale. We'd all rush to buy one! Happy Holidays and New Year!



Hee Hee.... Thank you! Some of my ideas turn out better than others 




			
				Julide said:
			
		

> My goodness that plume is breath taking!!! Lovely!!



Thanks, Julide! The plume is an interesting bag style in that it comes across as a more frumpy H style than others.  I've seen plumes in fun and brighter colors that make the style "hipper" and more contemporary.  Havanne would not ordinarily be my color choice for a "frumpier" style, but the nilo croc texture was intriguing and hard to pass up.  Even my DH and fellow H fans "mock" my plume!  My favorite comment from friends is "Oh look! She's going to a funeral again.  Are you wearing your white gloves and church hat like the Queen Mum?".  And the answer candidly is "no to the funeral and gloves," but probably yes to the hat since I'm a hat lover!


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Lala, 12 days of Xmas feasts for the eyes all these lovely pics are!



Between last and this year's themes, I have no idea what I could possibly attempt next year!




			
				plumtree said:
			
		

> I've finally had time to catch up with this thread.  Your scarf musical theme is inspired and I love everything.  I really like how you wear the Splendeur des Maharaja shawl.  You look gorgeous in bright colours!  Love the croc plume!



Hi plumtree! Thank you! I don't generally wear yellows because my skin color has yellow undertones, but I think marigold seems to work better for me.  Otherwise, I tend to look jaundiced!


----------



## Noneeta

Lala, as usual I love all your photos and I wish you a great holiday season and may 2013 continue to bring you more happiness! I look forward to more inspiration in 2013 from your thread.


----------



## lala28

Noneeta said:
			
		

> Lala, as usual I love all your photos and I wish you a great holiday season and may 2013 continue to bring you more happiness! I look forward to more inspiration in 2013 from your thread.



Thank you, Noneeta! Here's to good health and happiness in 2013!


----------



## lala28

I've been admiring the lovely ladies modeling this scarf on the SOTD thread for months and finally decided to splurge and get one for myself! 

Chester was feeling neglected so I experimented by pairing him up with this scarf even though the colorway wasn't intuitively a match.

Pelouse matte nilo Lindy 30 GHW
Malachite gold cuff bracelet 
Necklace assortment of vintage gold chains, sea green fresh water pearl strands, and a Kara Ross python wrapped chain 
Maharajas "jewels" 90 cm silk twill scarf
Betsy Johnson sparkles pumps
Brighton gold fortune cookie bag charm (from DD)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*lala*, love your pelouse matte nilo Lindy 30 GHW!
That one is a jaw-dropper, to be sure.
Happy Holidays, and I have so enjoyed your thread!


----------



## ouija board

I hardly think of a gorgeous croc Plume as frumpy, but my friend once said that my Plume (which she likes a lot) reminds her of an old fashioned suitcase. A bright turquoise old fashioned suitcase 

Chester is looking stunning...can't get enough of pelouse croc


----------



## textilegirl

lala28 said:


> I'm not sure it actually qualifies as talent... Probably more like free time on hands!



I'm voting for talent, *lala*!  Thank you for all the fabulous, ingenious, gorgeous wonderful-ness that has been your garden in 2012!


----------



## dooneybaby

OMG, Amazing! Love being in Lala Land!!!  
Lala, you probably have more Hermes than Petra and Tamara Ecclestone combined!
And I love that you seem to enjoy your collection so much!


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> I'm feeling in a winter white mood...
> 
> 
> Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28 PHW
> Maillons twillys
> Tigre Bengale 90 silk twill scarf
> MT sable and caramel fur collars
> Beaver leather charm
> Karukal Persian lamb skirt


Absolutely delicious!


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> Hi scarfmischief1, here is a picture of the middle of the shawl.  It's an older design, but probably up for reissue given the recent flurry of Maharajas and jeweled patterns that have been issued!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1999147
> 
> 
> View attachment 1999168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1999169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1999175


Oh just MAGNIFICENT!


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> I've been admiring the lovely ladies modeling this scarf on the SOTD thread for months and finally decided to splurge and get one for myself!
> 
> Chester was feeling neglected so I experimented by pairing him up with this scarf even though the colorway wasn't intuitively a match.
> 
> Pelouse matte nilo Lindy 30 GHW
> Malachite gold cuff bracelet
> Necklace assortment of vintage gold chains, sea green fresh water pearl strands, and a Kara Ross python wrapped chain
> Maharajas "jewels" 90 cm silk twill scarf
> Betsy Johnson sparkles pumps
> Brighton gold fortune cookie bag charm (from DD)


Like looking at a precious jewels exhibit at the smithsonian...what a treasure...


----------



## lala28

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> lala, love your pelouse matte nilo Lindy 30 GHW!
> That one is a jaw-dropper, to be sure.
> Happy Holidays, and I have so enjoyed your thread!






			
				ouija board said:
			
		

> I hardly think of a gorgeous croc Plume as frumpy, but my friend once said that my Plume (which she likes a lot) reminds her of an old fashioned suitcase. A bright turquoise old fashioned suitcase
> 
> Chester is looking stunning...can't get enough of pelouse croc






			
				textilegirl said:
			
		

> I'm voting for talent, lala!  Thank you for all the fabulous, ingenious, gorgeous wonderful-ness that has been your garden in 2012!






			
				dooneybaby said:
			
		

> OMG, Amazing! Love being in Lala Land!!!
> Lala, you probably have more Hermes than Petra and Tamara Ecclestone combined!
> And I love that you seem to enjoy your collection so much!






			
				Hermezzy said:
			
		

> Absolutely delicious!






			
				Hermezzy said:
			
		

> Oh just MAGNIFICENT!






			
				Hermezzy said:
			
		

> Like looking at a precious jewels exhibit at the smithsonian...what a treasure...



Thank you dear and lovely tPfer friends!


----------



## lala28

Feeling inspired today...

Blue de prusse Togo B35 PHW
Pavois dip dye twilly CW 04 (Purple/Bleu Klein/Bordeaux)
Men's fringed shawl 90cm - "Unplugged" in CW 02 (Prune/Beige/Ciel)
Mykonos lizard Astral bangle
Prune suede Kelly Dog GHW
Grey felt hat by Target
Glass heart shaped desk jewelry 
Gunmetal mesh large link necklace
Silver twist mesh link necklace by MT
Grey stingray link bracelet


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> I've been admiring the lovely ladies modeling this scarf on the SOTD thread for months and finally decided to splurge and get one for myself!
> 
> Chester was feeling neglected so I experimented by pairing him up with this scarf even though the colorway wasn't intuitively a match.
> 
> Pelouse matte nilo Lindy 30 GHW
> Malachite gold cuff bracelet
> Necklace assortment of vintage gold chains, sea green fresh water pearl strands, and a Kara Ross python wrapped chain
> Maharajas "jewels" 90 cm silk twill scarf
> Betsy Johnson sparkles pumps
> Brighton gold fortune cookie bag charm (from DD)



Lala I just don't know what to say - my heart is in overload from all the delicious pictures you've grace us lately. This green setting and the pelouse lindy has sent me over the edge.


----------



## scarfmischief1

*Lala*, thank you so much for posting your cashmere GM Splendeur de Maharaja pics.  

You model it wonderfully, and what a dreamy colorway you have there!  I love it!


----------



## Flip88

lala28 said:


> I'm feeling in a winter white mood...
> 
> Havanne matte nilo croc Plume 28 PHW
> Maillons twillys
> Tigre Bengale 90 silk twill scarf
> MT sable and caramel fur collars
> Beaver leather charm
> Karukal Persian lamb skirt



What an awesome outfit! The Persian Lamb skirt sounds especially fab. No in fact, everything on this list sounds especially fab!


----------



## LQYB

lala28: 
Thank you for your wonderful garden, you've been a very hard working gardener the whole year of 2012. 
Wishing you a very happy new year and keep the hard work in the year of 2013!


----------



## plumtree

lala, love this inspired combination.  Just to say a more informed reviewer, namely, my 3 y.o., is on my lap and he's pointed to the snake wrapped chains and the stingray bracelet and said "Mummy I like this one".  

I love those too but also the BdP!


----------



## NestGirl

lala28 said:


> Feeling inspired today...
> 
> Blue de prusse Togo B35 PHW
> Pavois dip dye twilly CW 04 (Purple/Bleu Klein/Bordeaux)
> Men's fringed shawl 90cm - "Unplugged" in CW 02 (Prune/Beige/Ciel)
> Mykonos lizard Astral bangle
> Prune suede Kelly Dog GHW
> Grey felt hat by Target
> Glass heart shaped desk jewelry
> Gunmetal mesh large link necklace
> Silver twist mesh link necklace by MT
> Grey stingray link bracelet




Fantastic as always! I don't know that I have gotten a chance to say thank you for all your H inspiration! Thank you and Happy New Year! artyhat:


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> Feeling inspired today...
> 
> Blue de prusse Togo B35 PHW
> Pavois dip dye twilly CW 04 (Purple/Bleu Klein/Bordeaux)
> Men's fringed shawl 90cm - "Unplugged" in CW 02 (Prune/Beige/Ciel)
> Mykonos lizard Astral bangle
> Prune suede Kelly Dog GHW
> Grey felt hat by Target
> Glass heart shaped desk jewelry
> Gunmetal mesh large link necklace
> Silver twist mesh link necklace by MT
> Grey stingray link bracelet


oooooo bleu de prusse.....oooooooo

stunning...


----------



## Jerseygirl02

lala28 said:


> I've been admiring the lovely ladies modeling this scarf on the SOTD thread for months and finally decided to splurge and get one for myself!
> 
> Chester was feeling neglected so I experimented by pairing him up with this scarf even though the colorway wasn't intuitively a match.
> 
> Pelouse matte nilo Lindy 30 GHW
> Malachite gold cuff bracelet
> Necklace assortment of vintage gold chains, sea green fresh water pearl strands, and a Kara Ross python wrapped chain
> Maharajas "jewels" 90 cm silk twill scarf
> Betsy Johnson sparkles pumps
> Brighton gold fortune cookie bag charm (from DD)


2 words.....ABSOLUTLY AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## oldbag16

Thank you Lala for your wonderful garden.  I always look forward to your inspired photos.  You are greatly gifted.  I appreciate the time you take out of your busy life to post these inspirations.  All the best to you in 2013!


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## lala28

Happy New Year!


Feux de Ciel 90 cm silk twill scarf
Black shiny porosus croc Kelly 32 cm GHW
Geranium matte alligator Kelly Dog PHW
Red lizard gold cuff
Etain Rivale bracelet GHW
Monkey fur bolero 
Black sequins dress 
Himalayan KPC Sybil GM


----------



## Toronto Carre

Woo hoo! What a festive ensemble. Happy New Year Lala!



lala28 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> Feux de Ciel 90 cm silk twill scarf
> Black shiny porosus croc Kelly 32 cm GHW
> Geranium matte alligator Kelly Dog PHW
> Red lizard gold cuff
> Etain Rivale bracelet GHW
> Monkey fur bolero
> Black sequins dress
> Himalayan KPC Sybil GM


----------



## Jadeite

Happy New Year lala! such a rich, vibrant showcase. 

thank you for a great 2012 of beautiful, enabling pictures.


----------



## plumtree

What a lovely combination! Happy New Year *Lala*!


----------



## Hermezzy

lala28 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> Feux de Ciel 90 cm silk twill scarf
> Black shiny porosus croc Kelly 32 cm GHW
> Geranium matte alligator Kelly Dog PHW
> Red lizard gold cuff
> Etain Rivale bracelet GHW
> Monkey fur bolero
> Black sequins dress
> Himalayan KPC Sybil GM


OH this is one of my favorite ones ever lala!!! I can't stop "oooooo'ing" and "aaaaaaaaahhhh'ing"!!!! I especially love the Himilayan item - what a stunner.  I can't thank you enough for including so much visual enlightenment to us all. I always LOVE visiting this thread!!!


----------



## noonoo07

Amazing pics!!  Love this thread!  Congratulations!!


----------



## lady786

lala28 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> Feux de Ciel 90 cm silk twill scarf
> Black shiny porosus croc Kelly 32 cm GHW
> Geranium matte alligator Kelly Dog PHW
> Red lizard gold cuff
> Etain Rivale bracelet GHW
> Monkey fur bolero
> Black sequins dress
> Himalayan KPC Sybil GM


Gorgeous Lala and wish you a very happy New Year .....you are one of my many very favorite Tpf members


----------



## Flip88

lala28 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Feux de Ciel 90 cm silk twill scarf
> Black shiny porosus croc Kelly 32 cm GHW
> Geranium matte alligator Kelly Dog PHW
> Red lizard gold cuff
> Etain Rivale bracelet GHW
> Monkey fur bolero
> Black sequins dress
> Himalayan KPC Sybil GM



Just amazing. Id love to see more 'in action' shots though. Pure luxe ..... I love your posts!


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Happy New Year lala! such a rich, vibrant showcase.
> 
> thank you for a great 2012 of beautiful, enabling pictures.



Happy New Year, dear Jadeite!


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> lala, love this inspired combination.  Just to say a more informed reviewer, namely, my 3 y.o., is on my lap and he's pointed to the snake wrapped chains and the stingray bracelet and said "Mummy I like this one".
> 
> I love those too but also the BdP!



Lol! Happy New Year, Plumtree!


----------



## Hello Hermes

Happy New Year!
Thanks for being inspired again. It´s always such a treat!
Real eyecandy and source of inspiration.


----------



## Luckydogmom

lala28 said:


> Feeling inspired today...
> 
> Blue de prusse Togo B35 PHW
> Pavois dip dye twilly CW 04 (Purple/Bleu Klein/Bordeaux)
> Men's fringed shawl 90cm - "Unplugged" in CW 02 (Prune/Beige/Ciel)
> Mykonos lizard Astral bangle
> Prune suede Kelly Dog GHW
> Grey felt hat by Target
> Glass heart shaped desk jewelry
> Gunmetal mesh large link necklace
> Silver twist mesh link necklace by MT
> Grey stingray link bracelet


What a Beautiful combination of colors and textures! Happy New Year Lala!


----------



## lala28

Hermezzy said:
			
		

> OH this is one of my favorite ones ever lala!!! I can't stop "oooooo'ing" and "aaaaaaaaahhhh'ing"!!!! I especially love the Himilayan item - what a stunner.  I can't thank you enough for including so much visual enlightenment to us all. I always LOVE visiting this thread!!!






			
				noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Amazing pics!!  Love this thread!  Congratulations!!






			
				lady786 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous Lala and wish you a very happy New Year .....you are one of my many very favorite Tpf members






			
				Flip88 said:
			
		

> Just amazing. Id love to see more 'in action' shots though. Pure luxe ..... I love your posts!






			
				Hello Hermes said:
			
		

> Happy New Year!
> Thanks for being inspired again. It´s always such a treat!
> Real eyecandy and source of inspiration.






			
				Luckydogmom said:
			
		

> What a Beautiful combination of colors and textures! Happy New Year Lala!



And many many warm wishes to all of you in this glorious 2013 year!!!!!


----------



## lala28

This is another favorite combo for cheering in the new year:

Feux de Ciel
Shiny rouge H nilo crocodile B30 PHW
Rouge H matte gator Isidore horn necklace
Extra wide Rouge H clic clac bracelet GHW
Braise shiny alligator Kelly Dog PHW
Rouge H matte gator CDC GHW


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lala..just lovely....


----------



## plumtree

Too beautiful!  Nothing cheers up the eyes as much as red croc!  I have two c/ws of this scarf too....it's it a great festive scarf!


----------



## Jadeite

Lala, thumbs up all the way!


----------



## lala28

hotshot said:
			
		

> Lala..just lovely....






			
				plumtree said:
			
		

> Too beautiful!  Nothing cheers up the eyes as much as red croc!  I have two c/ws of this scarf too....it's it a great festive scarf!






			
				Jadeite said:
			
		

> Lala, thumbs up all the way!



Thank you! I have enjoyed this scarf more than I had expected when I first brought it home.


----------



## lala28

This Pegases scarf is a favorite - there is something special about this "electric" purple colorway that I couldn't resist.

Le Pegases 90 silk twill scarf
Bleu electrique clemence Bolide 37 PHW
Prune suede Kelly Dog GHW
Bleu electrique Rivale bracelet GHW
Bleu electrique shiny alligator Kelly Dog GHW
Emerald shiny alligator Bearn wallet PHW
Lime ostrich wrap bracelet with blue stingray


----------



## NestGirl

lala28 said:


> This Pegases scarf is a favorite - there is something special about this "electric" purple colorway that I couldn't resist.
> 
> Le Pegases 90 silk twill scarf
> Bleu electrique clemence Bolide 37 PHW
> Prune suede Kelly Dog GHW
> Bleu electrique Rivale bracelet GHW
> Bleu electrique shiny alligator Kelly Dog GHW
> Emerald shiny alligator Bearn wallet PHW
> Lime ostrich wrap bracelet with blue stingray



This is one of my favorites as well...wore it on New Years Eve!  It really is lit from within!  I love how you have paired it with the fantastic lime wrap bracelet....and yummy Bolide!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

lala28 said:


> This Pegases scarf is a favorite - there is something special about this "electric" purple colorway that I couldn't resist.
> 
> Le Pegases 90 silk twill scarf
> Bleu electrique clemence Bolide 37 PHW
> Prune suede Kelly Dog GHW
> Bleu electrique Rivale bracelet GHW
> Bleu electrique shiny alligator Kelly Dog GHW
> Emerald shiny alligator Bearn wallet PHW
> Lime ostrich wrap bracelet with blue stingray



this silk is magical  you always make the perfect combinations, lovely lala!


----------



## eagle1002us

lala28 said:


> Feeling inspired today...
> 
> Blue de prusse Togo B35 PHW
> Pavois dip dye twilly CW 04 (Purple/Bleu Klein/Bordeaux)
> Men's fringed shawl 90cm - "Unplugged" in CW 02 (Prune/Beige/Ciel)
> Mykonos lizard Astral bangle
> Prune suede Kelly Dog GHW
> Grey felt hat by Target
> Glass heart shaped desk jewelry
> Gunmetal mesh large link necklace
> Silver twist mesh link necklace by MT
> Grey stingray link bracelet



talk about working texture in an outfit!  Nice coordination, lala!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Its all so smashing LaLa & tastefully put together


----------



## Jadeite

Lala your beautiful pictures feed my orange soul.


----------



## chaneljewel

Just got caught up on your garden postings and am still amazed at your creativity!  I adore all of your croc bags! And the scarf/accessory combinations!  
Also, the Santa Baby scarf theme was fabulous...I, too, love that song and your representation of it was priceless!
Thanks again for making all of our days happy with your postings!!!
Hope the new year brings you much happiness!!!


----------



## lala28

hotshot said:
			
		

> Its all so smashing LaLa & tastefully put together






			
				Jadeite said:
			
		

> Lala your beautiful pictures feed my orange soul.






			
				chaneljewel said:
			
		

> Just got caught up on your garden postings and am still amazed at your creativity!  I adore all of your croc bags! And the scarf/accessory combinations!
> Also, the Santa Baby scarf theme was fabulous...I, too, love that song and your representation of it was priceless!
> Thanks again for making all of our days happy with your postings!!!
> Hope the new year brings you much happiness!!!



Thank you! I have enjoyed strategizing about different ways to put different things together! It really can be a challenging exercise at times!


----------



## lala28

Something dark and pinky:

Graphite swift Lindy 30 PHW
Les Giraffes 90 silk twill
Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog PHW
Fuschia python Kara Ross bangle
Purple lizard Kara Ross bangle
Agate bangle
Red ostrich flats by Lanvin


----------



## plumtree

I love the textures and colours of the blues/purples photo, but the last one with the graphite and the fuchsias/red shades just blew me away.  This is just the most perfect photo ever!


----------



## Jadeite

I second plumtree about the amazing textures the girafes look so alive.  yet another stunning contribution from our talented lala.


----------



## sissy milano

lala28 said:


> Something dark and pinky:



the perfect picture 

really really love


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> I love the textures and colours of the blues/purples photo, but the last one with the graphite and the fuchsias/red shades just blew me away.  This is just the most perfect photo ever!






			
				Jadeite said:
			
		

> I second plumtree about the amazing textures the girafes look so alive.  yet another stunning contribution from our talented lala.






			
				sissy milano said:
			
		

> the perfect picture
> 
> really really love



You all are so kind to me 

Some of my friends think I'm nuts because I spend so much time trying to take pictures of "stuff".  (And, I don't necessarily disagree)


----------



## lala28

Ever receive a gift that you know the giver really wanted for him or herself?  Well, my DD gifted me with a new wallet that I know that she really intends to use for herself! 

First off, I'm not a native Texan; and second, she's pretty much told me that she plans to "borrow" it starting now.


----------



## lala28

So, before she ran off with my "gift", I took this photo in honor of her Texas blood.






White buffalo HAC 32cm GHW
Cliquetis 90 silk twill
Rouge H matte alligator horn necklace
White "turquoise" silver cuff
Farandole bracelet
Chain d'ancre bracelet
Turquoise love charm bracelet
Red sheared fox fur jacket with fringe 
Texas chick long wallet


----------



## lala28

And another:


----------



## Jadeite

DD is pretty smart! 

I like how that buffalo HAC makes such a contrast.


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:
			
		

> DD is pretty smart!
> 
> I like how that buffalo HAC makes such a contrast.



I just had the HAC sent in for it's first "spa" trip.  Not bad since it's 10 years old.  I had expected it to take 6 months to a year to return, but it came back in 3 months' time!


----------



## lala28

Debut of my beaver.... (Bag charm!)


Potiron clemence Lindy 34 GHW
Beaver leather bag charm
Rooster leather bag charm
Horn and sterling Liao necklace 
Sanguine lizard Ano cuff
Fauve matte alligator CDC PHW
Orange shiny double wrap bracelet
Calvacadour 90 silk twill scarf in CW41 (Vert loden/ Vieil or)
Mahogany cashmere wrap with fur trim 






]


----------



## lala28

Horn and sterling Liao necklace 
Sanguine lizard Ano cuff
Fauve matte alligator CDC PHW
Sea foam matte Caiman wide wrap cuff
Bleu Roi shiny alligator Kelly Double Tour GHW 
Calvacadour 90 silk twill scarf in CW41 (Vert loden/ Vieil or)


----------



## alundpr

Lala, this is incredible.  I would love to see your closet!!


----------



## plumtree

*lala*, spectacular.  You know that coffee table book I suggested back in this thread?  You should so definitely look into publishing one.  I know I'd buy it!!


----------



## Jadeite

I'm buying the book !! I'm a huge fan.... Please please publish one.


----------



## QnBee9

plumtree said:


> *lala*, spectacular.  You know that coffee table book I suggested back in this thread?  You should so definitely look into publishing one.  I know I'd buy it!!



Me too!


----------



## CocoB

In love with the gray with pink. Gorgeous combination lala.



lala28 said:


> Something dark and pinky:
> 
> Graphite swift Lindy 30 PHW
> Les Giraffes 90 silk twill
> Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog PHW
> Fuschia python Kara Ross bangle
> Purple lizard Kara Ross bangle
> Agate bangle
> Red ostrich flats by Lanvin


----------



## C10

Lala, You have an AMAZING collection!!!! )


----------



## faye86

Lala.... your garden is soooo beautiful...
love each of your collection  my fave is...



lala28 said:


> Bois de Rose (fjord) 35 Birkin GHW



gorgeous baby!!! I'd love to have one in the future...


----------



## QnBee9

lala28 said:


> Something dark and pinky:
> 
> Graphite swift Lindy 30 PHW
> Les Giraffes 90 silk twill
> Fuschia ostrich Kelly Dog PHW
> Fuschia python Kara Ross bangle
> Purple lizard Kara Ross bangle
> Agate bangle
> Red ostrich flats by Lanvin



Lala, is the giraffe scarf a current item that can be found at Hermes? I love it!


----------



## sparklelisab

lala28 said:


> I found my "beaver"! It was a gift from a very special and amazing H-superstar!



Oh lala, I wish this little guy would come alive and then dance on over to my place!  So darling.



lala28 said:


> This Pegases scarf is a favorite - there is something special about this "electric" purple colorway that I couldn't resist.
> 
> Le Pegases 90 silk twill scarf
> Bleu electrique clemence Bolide 37 PHW
> Prune suede Kelly Dog GHW
> Bleu electrique Rivale bracelet GHW
> Bleu electrique shiny alligator Kelly Dog GHW
> Emerald shiny alligator Bearn wallet PHW
> Lime ostrich wrap bracelet with blue stingray



One of my favorite pics.  Electric is right.  How would this scarf look with your gorgeous green Lindy??  Holy Electic!!


----------



## lala28

alundpr said:
			
		

> Lala, this is incredible.  I would love to see your closet!!



Thank you, alundpr.  I know you have a lovely collection of pieces too. 




			
				plumtree said:
			
		

> lala, spectacular.  You know that coffee table book I suggested back in this thread?  You should so definitely look into publishing one.  I know I'd buy it!!






			
				Jadeite said:
			
		

> I'm buying the book !! I'm a huge fan.... Please please publish one.






			
				QnBee9 said:
			
		

> Me too!



plumtree, jadeite and QnBee9,

So sweet of you to say, but I seriously think the cost to put something in print would far exceed the market value!




			
				CocoB said:
			
		

> In love with the gray with pink. Gorgeous combination lala.



Thank you, CocoB! 




			
				faye86 said:
			
		

> Lala.... your garden is soooo beautiful...
> love each of your collection  my fave is...
> 
> gorgeous baby!!! I'd love to have one in the future...



I'm not really someone most people would think of as a pink girl, but I think this combo works for me!




			
				QnBee9 said:
			
		

> Lala, is the giraffe scarf a current item that can be found at Hermes? I love it!



Mm mm... Probably not.  This design came out at  the end of 2009 for S/S 2010.  They do come up on the reseller market from time to time.  Plus, there's always a chance that this pattern will be reissued!




			
				sparklelisab said:
			
		

> Oh lala, I wish this little guy would come alive and then dance on over to my place!  So darling.
> 
> One of my favorite pics.  Electric is right.  How would this scarf look with your gorgeous green Lindy??  Holy Electic!!



Ooh, good idea! Something for me to play with!


----------



## lala28

Ringing in 2013...

Les Keys 90 silk twill scarf
Rouge H matte nilo HAC 32cm PHW
Black lizard CDC GHW
Glenan bracelet in gold
Black lizard gold cuff
Black lizard Ano cuff
Black stingray wrap bracelet with taupe stingray charm
Red fur balls scarf
Jeweled beaded long black leather gloves


----------



## MadameM

Your all things and pictures are just gorgeous and amazing!


----------



## lala28

Black stingray wrap bracelet with taupe stingray charm
Black lizard CDC GHW
Black lizard Ano cuff
Black lizard gold cuff
Glenan gold bracelet


----------



## FashionLawyer

lala28 said:


> Black stingray wrap bracelet with taupe stingray charm
> Black lizard CDC GHW
> Black lizard Ano cuff
> Black lizard gold cuff
> Glenan gold bracelet


Dear Lala,

I just have to say you are a true genius when it comes to color match your H and I cannot find the right word to describe your beautiful collection as each one of them takes the word out of my mouth. Stunning. Utterly, remarkably stunning.

This is by far my favorite thread. Thank you so much for sharing with us. I am looking forward to my daily happiness through your most beautiful H.


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> Black stingray wrap bracelet with taupe stingray charm
> Black lizard CDC GHW
> Black lizard Ano cuff
> Black lizard gold cuff
> Glenan gold bracelet



OMG let me just live in your garden......


----------



## chaneljewel

lala28 said:


> Ever receive a gift that you know the giver really wanted for him or herself?  Well, my DD gifted me with a new wallet that I know that she really intends to use for herself!
> 
> First off, I'm not a native Texan; and second, she's pretty much told me that she plans to "borrow" it starting now.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008978



My dd did the same thing to me.  She bought "me" a beautiful yellow wallet that quickly "disappeared" from my cabinet...needless to say, it was in her bag...lol!


----------



## lala28

A friend of mine gave me this colorful "beaded" necklace the other week.  The beads turned out to actually be strips of magazine sheets rolled tightly together and glued to create the appearance of beaded jewelry.  It turns out that there is a remarkable foundation that frees girls who are sold into the s*x trade industry by "buying" free these girls from their captors.  The girls who are freed make jewelry out of whatever they can find on hand to sell, and help raise funds to "buy" the freedom of other girls in similar situations.  

Seeing this necklace and what these girls can do with basically scraps of paper and really nothing else at all, put into perspective for my DD all of the times she and her friends would complain about literally "having absolutely nothing to do"....






Bleu de prusse box B30 GHW
Tendresse Feline GM shawl
Prune suede Kelly Dog GHW
Bleu Roi shiny alligator KDT GHW
Fauve KDT GHW






P.S.  For some reason, I haven't brought myself to peel off the plastic on the prune and blue Roi!


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks for sharing *lala*. I like the story of the "free the girls" foundation. Do they have a web link? 

Also, I have never seen that cw of the Tendresse Feline shawl. Is it the blue cw?


----------



## lala28

ms piggy said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing lala. I like the story of the "free the girls" foundation. Do they have web link?
> 
> Also, I have never seen that cw of the Tendresse Feline shawl. Is it the blue cw?



Yes, it is the blue one - It is CW04 Caban/Bleu Klein/Brun.

The foundation is: http://cindis-hope.org/about-cindi/

I think it is just amazing what people do every day in their "ordinary" lives.


----------



## plumtree

Thanks for sharing this *lala*.  And your BdP box bag is gorgeous!


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing this lala.  And your BdP box bag is gorgeous!



Thank you, plumtree!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

As usual, your pics are breath-taking and beautiful, *lala*.
Such a pleasure to stop by this thread and see your amazing collection.
Happy New Year and wish you the best for the year to come.


----------



## Jadeite

plumtree, amazing pics once again. Yes i remember as a child I would make these "beaded" jewellery too.....you've just reminded me of those days.


----------



## lala28

I stumbled across this belt when I was traveling this past summer. I had never seen it before.  It's called Ceintures Plumes and has no hardware at all.












There isn't any one "correct" way to wear this belt so I experiment with mine a lot.






Here it is worn with my black "batwing" dress worn with Plumes belt in etoupe, plus Kelly en Caleches GM shawl in naturel/black.


----------



## lala28

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> As usual, your pics are breath-taking and beautiful, lala.
> Such a pleasure to stop by this thread and see your amazing collection.
> Happy New Year and wish you the best for the year to come.






			
				Jadeite said:
			
		

> plumtree, amazing pics once again. Yes i remember as a child I would make these "beaded" jewellery too.....you've just reminded me of those days.



Thank you, VLB and Jadeite! It's ironic that here in the states we take our children to craft stores to buy beads and such for them to make jewelry when the truth is they should be looking around the house for ideas instead! 

I remember making necklaces out of dry macaroni in my day.


----------



## lala28

An oldie but a goodie...

Rouge H box B35 PHW
Prous (1973) by Annie Faivre 90 silk twill scarf - I really like this scarf, but it hasn't been reissued since the original in 1973
Rouge H matte alligator Isidore horn necklace
Rouge H matte alligator Kelly Dog PHW


----------



## plumtree

Love your RH box bag!


----------



## Jadeite

lala28 said:
			
		

> An oldie but a goodie...
> 
> Rouge H box B35 PHW
> Prous (1973) by Annie Faivre 90 silk twill scarf - I really like this scarf, but it hasn't been reissued since the original in 1973
> Rouge H matte alligator Isidore horn necklace
> Rouge H matte alligator Kelly Dog PHW



The vintage scarf is such a find! I love it when you mix the oldies and the newbies so well.


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:
			
		

> Love your RH box bag!






			
				Jadeite said:
			
		

> The vintage scarf is such a find! I love it when you mix the oldies and the newbies so well.



Thank you!  I like to think that I'm an oldie and still a newbie at times myself!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Lala* - I can't imagine how big your garden is.  Every piece is a treasure.  Got to love that KD.


----------



## alundpr

lala28 said:


> An oldie but a goodie...
> 
> Rouge H box B35 PHW
> Prous (1973) by Annie Faivre 90 silk twill scarf - I really like this scarf, but it hasn't been reissued since the original in 1973
> Rouge H matte alligator Isidore horn necklace
> Rouge H matte alligator Kelly Dog PHW



This is lovely!


----------



## Jadeite

chkpfbeliever said:
			
		

> Lala - I can't imagine how big your garden is.  Every piece is a treasure.  Got to love that KD.



Isn't it so? I would love to play treasure hunt in her garden. It will be delightful.


----------



## fashionistaO

This box must be a new addition? 



lala28 said:


> An oldie but a goodie...
> 
> Rouge H box B35 PHW
> Prous (1973) by Annie Faivre 90 silk twill scarf - I really like this scarf, but it hasn't been reissued since the original in 1973
> Rouge H matte alligator Isidore horn necklace
> Rouge H matte alligator Kelly Dog PHW


----------



## thewave1969

lala28 said:


> I stumbled across this belt when I was traveling this past summer. I had never seen it before.  It's called Ceintures Plumes and has no hardware at all.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020921
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't any one "correct" way to wear this belt so I experiment with mine a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020923
> 
> 
> Here it is worn with my black "batwing" dress worn with Plumes belt in etoupe, plus Kelly en Caleches GM shawl in naturel/black.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020924


 I am in love with the fab baroque pearl necklace!


----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


> I stumbled across this belt when I was traveling this past summer. I had never seen it before.  It's called Ceintures Plumes and has no hardware at all.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020921
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't any one "correct" way to wear this belt so I experiment with mine a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020923
> 
> 
> Here it is worn with my black "batwing" dress worn with Plumes belt in etoupe, plus Kelly en Caleches GM shawl in naturel/black.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020924




Ok offically in love with this belt!! I need to find this!!! I am not a belt person because of the hardware!! Now would love this one!!! Lala your garden is dangerous!!!


----------



## adeedee

lala28 said:


> I stumbled across this belt when I was traveling this past summer. I had never seen it before.  It's called Ceintures Plumes and has no hardware at all.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020921
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't any one "correct" way to wear this belt so I experiment with mine a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020923
> 
> 
> Here it is worn with my black "batwing" dress worn with Plumes belt in etoupe, plus Kelly en Caleches GM shawl in naturel/black.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020924


you look like a french lady.. very elegant!


----------



## lala28

chkpfbeliever said:
			
		

> Lala - I can't imagine how big your garden is.  Every piece is a treasure.  Got to love that KD.



Hi chkpfbeliever,
Thank you! Yes, the garden has grown.  Some things have become "weeds" based on changes to my lifestyle.  But, I have a handful of family and friends who have volunteered to temporarily foster them when I need closet space.


----------



## lala28

alundpr said:
			
		

> This is lovely!



Thank you! This is my favorite box leather item because it seems to me to have developed an even more silkier patina than the others.


----------



## lala28

Ecstatic about figuring out how to easily enter the Etribelt!

H issued a new style the other season called the Etribelt bag.  To my eyes, it resembles a more casual Kelly.  Here is the etribelt in its naked form:


----------



## lala28

A significant difference between the etribelt and the Kelly is the single strap which buckles to "cinch" the bag closed.  If you have the etribelt belt, you'll notice that this closure strap is a shorter version of the belt version.  






Because of the belt "buckle", the way you get in and out of your purse to grab a wallet or keys, can be more challenging.  This factor alone will probably make the etribelt a less desirable style among H lovers.

I'm pretty brave when it comes to trying out new styles (remember my Roulis, catenina, toolbox, Jypsy, etc. which I bought the first season each was issued) so I did make a leap of faith that I could make the etribelt work well for me.


----------



## lala28

How I wear this bag is to keep the belt fastened and then either tuck the flap inside the bag like I do with the top flap of my Birkins.  Another way I wear this bag is to keep the top flap unsecured and hanging over the front.  Both ways allow me to have quick and easy access to my bag contents when I carry it.  Also, I do wear the bag on my shoulder even though it probably isn't intended to be a shoulder bag, as well as carrying it over the crook of my elbow and held in my hand,

















I find that I can also secure the top flap down using the front leather covered "belt loop".






I realize I'm the minority and even my newfound "tricks" won't work for everyone, but I wanted to share with you my "workaround" for the Etribelt.


----------



## lala28

Here is the Etribelt dressed up:


Cobalt Togo Etribelt PHW
Bleu Roi shiny alligator CDC PHW
Snow person key charm
Ultra violet and Bleu electrique Carmencita key charm
Alexis Bittar crystal and rhinestone necklacel


----------



## plumtree

This is such a helpful review *lala*.  You're very enabling!  I still think it would have been good to have the strap a touch longer so I could shoulder carry it but that would spoil the overall shape.  I've been lusting after a cobalt bag for ages, saw a cobalt etribelt and passed.  That could be the proverbial One that Got Away....


----------



## lala28

plumtree said:


> This is such a helpful review lala.  You're very enabling!  I still think it would have been good to have the strap a touch longer so I could shoulder carry it but that would spoil the overall shape.  I've been lusting after a cobalt bag for ages, saw a cobalt etribelt and passed.  That could be the proverbial One that Got Away....



I agree that a slightly longer handle would increase the popularity of the Etribelt.  It comes in one size which is 34-35 cm so it wears like a retourne Kelly 35, but with a more casual look.  

The price for the Etribelt is $7700 USD so I completely understand that people may prefer to spend that amount on a Kelly versus an Etribelt.  In any event, I'm pleased with this bag style and carry it out when I'm doing errands and so forth as well as going to the office.  

Most people would probably need to balance the Etribelt on their knee or a counter to unfasten and re-fasten the belt on this bag which I agree would be a big pain in the tukus.


----------



## frou frou

lala28 said:


> An oldie but a goodie...
> 
> Rouge H box B35 PHW
> Prous (1973) by Annie Faivre 90 silk twill scarf - I really like this scarf, but it hasn't been reissued since the original in 1973
> Rouge H matte alligator Isidore horn necklace
> Rouge H matte alligator Kelly Dog PHW




*Lala*  Insanely gorgeous colouration of *Proues * one of my favourite of the oldies. It ties like a dream and has a graphic modern feel . Totally underrated !
  I 've never seen this colour before, do model it !


----------



## coleigh

Love this bag.  Thanks for sharing.  Enjoy!


----------



## MsBusyBee

Beautiful


----------



## glamourbag

lala28 said:


> Here is the Etribelt dressed up:
> 
> 
> Cobalt Togo Etribelt PHW
> Bleu Roi shiny alligator CDC PHW
> Snow person key charm
> Ultra violet and Bleu electrique Carmencita key charm
> Alexis Bittar crystal and rhinestone necklacel



Look at that AB necklace!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Lisette

Thanks Lala and totally agree that this bag is totally underrated. Kicking myself for passing on and orange one.


----------



## Jadeite

In spite of all the pains the etribelt might be, kudos to you lala for making it work and having to patience to carry it off.


----------



## lala28

Jadeite said:


> In spite of all the pains the etribelt might be, kudos to you lala for making it work and having to patience to carry it off.



Thanks, Jadeite! Yes, I'm usually up for a challenge


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lala28 said:


> Ecstatic about figuring out how to easily enter the Etribelt!
> 
> H issued a new style the other season called the Etribelt bag.  To my eyes, it resembles a more casual Kelly.  Here is the etribelt in its naked form:



Gorgeous color!!


----------



## lala28

coleigh said:


> Love this bag.  Thanks for sharing.  Enjoy!





MsBusyBee said:


> Beautiful





glamourbag said:


> Look at that AB necklace!!!!!!!!!!!!!





My Lisette said:


> Thanks Lala and totally agree that this bag is totally underrated. Kicking myself for passing on and orange one.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous color!!



Thank you!


----------



## lala28

Here's an unplanned ensemble;


Ceintures de liens
BdP Togo B35
Pavois dip dye twillys


----------



## Hello Hermes

lala28 said:


> Here is the Etribelt dressed up:
> 
> 
> Cobalt Togo Etribelt PHW
> Bleu Roi shiny alligator CDC PHW
> Snow person key charm
> Ultra violet and Bleu electrique Carmencita key charm
> Alexis Bittar crystal and rhinestone necklacel



Gorgeous combo!

And thank you for the introduction to the Etribelt. Quite a nice bag actually and very helpful!


----------



## Soonvijai

lala28 said:


> Here's an unplanned ensemble;
> 
> Ceintures de liens
> BdP Togo B35
> Pavois dip dye twillys




Love both scarf and twillys. Very pretty colors!


----------



## lala28

Hello Hermes said:


> Gorgeous combo!
> 
> And thank you for the introduction to the Etribelt. Quite a nice bag actually and very helpful!



Thank you!


----------



## lala28

Soonvijai said:


> Love both scarf and twillys. Very pretty colors!



Thank you! Your twilly combinations in your avatar are gorgeous!


----------



## lady786

lala28 said:


> How I wear this bag is to keep the belt fastened and then either tuck the flap inside the bag like I do with the top flap of my Birkins.  Another way I wear this bag is to keep the top flap unsecured and hanging over the front.  Both ways allow me to have quick and easy access to my bag contents when I carry it.  Also, I do wear the bag on my shoulder even though it probably isn't intended to be a shoulder bag, as well as carrying it over the crook of my elbow and held in my hand,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that I can also secure the top flap down using the front leather covered "belt loop".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize I'm the minority and even my newfound "tricks" won't work for everyone, but I wanted to share with you my "workaround" for the Etribelt.


Everything looks nice on you lala  I have not seen this bag IRL but love it on you do you know what it retails for ?


----------



## lala28

lady786 said:


> Everything looks nice on you lala  I have not seen this bag IRL but love it on you do you know what it retails for ?



Hi lady786, it retails for $7700 pre-tax USD.


----------



## lady786

lala28 said:


> Hi lady786, it retails for $7700 pre-tax USD.


Thanks lala


----------



## eliwon

Hello Lala,
thanks for all the eyewatering pictures from your garden! A scarf has just been purchased on the back of this! 
Furthermore, the lovely grey non-H stingray bracelet in your picture in post # 2295, could you please inform where it is from website/shop?
All the best!


----------



## Sinatra

lala28 said:


> Hi lady786, it retails for $7700 pre-tax USD.



Love your Etribelt and wish I had not passed on my opportunity to 
buy it in orange. I was concerned about getting in and out of it, but loves the balance of structure and softness of the corners. When I see how you rock it, lala, I am kicking myself.You look fabulous!


----------



## VHC12

lala28 said:


> How I wear this bag is to keep the belt fastened and then either tuck the flap inside the bag like I do with the top flap of my Birkins.  Another way I wear this bag is to keep the top flap unsecured and hanging over the front.  Both ways allow me to have quick and easy access to my bag contents when I carry it.  Also, I do wear the bag on my shoulder even though it probably isn't intended to be a shoulder bag, as well as carrying it over the crook of my elbow and held in my hand,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that I can also secure the top flap down using the front leather covered "belt loop".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize I'm the minority and even my newfound "tricks" won't work for everyone, but I wanted to share with you my "workaround" for the Etribelt.


LaLa28, I am a new subscriber to the purse forum, but have enjoyed looking your beautiful collection for months before I signed up. Thank you so much for sharing!! Your pieces are amazing and I love how you stage and photograph your collection.

After seeing how wonderfully you manage the Etribelt, I regret passing up on a gold one. Now I feel like running back to the store!


----------



## Love Of My Life

VHC12... you never know when one will turn up... sometimes sooner than you think


----------



## Evelynleetc

I am SO in love with all your pictures and my current favourite has got to be the Pelouse Linda with your Maharajah! 

May I ask permission to use it as my computer's background!

The picture is a work of ART!

Thank you for sharing Lala!


----------



## Aliena

I know it's Winter, but surely something must be about to burst into bloom in your garden Lala?


----------



## mp4

The Garden is still fabulous dear Lala!


----------



## VHC12

hotshot said:


> VHC12... you never know when one will turn up... sometimes sooner than you think


 Thanks for the encouragement, Hotshot!


----------



## lala28

eliwon said:


> Hello Lala,
> thanks for all the eyewatering pictures from your garden! A scarf has just been purchased on the back of this!
> Furthermore, the lovely grey non-H stingray bracelet in your picture in post # 2295, could you please inform where it is from website/shop?
> All the best!



Sure! 

http://stores.devillefinejewelry.com/-strse-906/ROYAL-BLUE-STINGRAY-LINK/Detail.bok


----------



## lala28

Sinatra said:


> Love your Etribelt and wish I had not passed on my opportunity to
> buy it in orange. I was concerned about getting in and out of it, but loves the balance of structure and softness of the corners. When I see how you rock it, lala, I am kicking myself.You look fabulous!



Aww, thanks


----------



## lala28

VHC12 said:


> LaLa28, I am a new subscriber to the purse forum, but have enjoyed looking your beautiful collection for months before I signed up. Thank you so much for sharing!! Your pieces are amazing and I love how you stage and photograph your collection.
> 
> After seeing how wonderfully you manage the Etribelt, I regret passing up on a gold one. Now I feel like running back to the store!



Hi VHC12!
Happiest of welcomes to you!


----------



## lala28

hotshot said:


> VHC12... you never know when one will turn up... sometimes sooner than you think



Hotshot is so right and true.


----------



## lala28

Evelynleetc said:


> I am SO in love with all your pictures and my current favourite has got to be the Pelouse Linda with your Maharajah!
> 
> May I ask permission to use it as my computer's background!
> 
> The picture is a work of ART!
> 
> Thank you for sharing Lala!



Of course


----------



## lala28

Aliena said:


> I know it's Winter, but surely something must be about to burst into bloom in your garden Lala?



I'm madly digging away....


----------



## lala28

mp4 said:


> The Garden is still fabulous dear Lala!



Thank you!


----------



## lala28

Happy belated Valentine's Day!  I picked out my colorway of Galop Chromatique based on the special order "hopeful" I placed.  This is colorway 5 in prune / framboise / moutarde, which also seems to go pretty well with my existing vibrato oldie.  I haven't really made the shift yet into spring hues - notwithstanding the little groundhog's early spring prediction - but here's my lone attempt to move into lighter days:

Parchment Nepal and raisin vibrato B35 GHW
Isidore horn and pousserie matte gator necklace
MT horn cuff
Extra wide bronze clic H GHW
Prune suede Kelly dog GHW
Galop Chromatique 90 silk twill CW 05


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lala28 said:


> Happy belated Valentine's Day!  I picked out my colorway of Galop Chromatique based on the special order "hopeful" I placed.  This is colorway 5 in prune / framboise / moutarde, which also seems to go pretty well with my existing vibrato oldie.  I haven't really made the shift yet into spring hues - notwithstanding the little groundhog's early spring prediction - but here's my lone attempt to move into lighter days:
> 
> Parchment Nepal and raisin vibrato B35 GHW
> Isidore horn and pousserie matte gator necklace
> MT horn cuff
> Extra wide bronze clic H GHW
> Prune suede Kelly dog GHW
> Galop Chromatique 90 silk twill CW 05



Great pic, *lala*. So much H to love!
You always inspire me to add to my collections.


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Happy belated Valentine's Day!  I picked out my colorway of Galop Chromatique based on the special order "hopeful" I placed.  This is colorway 5 in prune / framboise / moutarde, which also seems to go pretty well with my existing vibrato oldie.  I haven't really made the shift yet into spring hues - notwithstanding the little groundhog's early spring prediction - but here's my lone attempt to move into lighter days:
> 
> Parchment Nepal and raisin vibrato B35 GHW
> Isidore horn and pousserie matte gator necklace
> MT horn cuff
> Extra wide bronze clic H GHW
> Prune suede Kelly dog GHW
> Galop Chromatique 90 silk twill CW 05



Beautiful, lala, just BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous!  Love the paleness of the box Nepal.  Belated happy Valentine's to you!


----------



## Aliena

Ah... at last!  Spring is almost in the air...


----------



## chaneljewel

Your ensembles are so beautiful, lala.  I love your etribelt.  I've never seen this bag but really like the design.


----------



## bornfree

Lala I love love love your vibrato birkin! Such a gorgeous piece of art!


----------



## Hbuddies

bornfree said:


> Lala I love love love your vibrato birkin! Such a gorgeous piece of art!


Beautiful, really love your horn cuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lala28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great pic, lala. So much H to love!
> You always inspire me to add to my collections.





Ladybaga said:


> Beautiful, lala, just BEAUTIFUL!





plumtree said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the paleness of the box Nepal.  Belated happy Valentine's to you!





Aliena said:


> Ah... at last!  Spring is almost in the air...





chaneljewel said:


> Your ensembles are so beautiful, lala.  I love your etribelt.  I've never seen this bag but really like the design.





bornfree said:


> Lala I love love love your vibrato birkin! Such a gorgeous piece of art!





Hbuddies said:


> Beautiful, really love your horn cuff, thanks for sharing.



Happy March to you! It has been a crazy crazy past several weeks, starting with an unfortunate run in with a concrete light pole on January 29th. (What are the odds that I would have two car accidents on January 29th within a 4 year period? First on January 29, 2009 and then again on January 29, 2013??). I am totally and remarkably fine - I even offered to do a cartwheel for the police, firemen, and paramedics as proof. The light fixture also escaped unscathed, but unfortunately, my car did not fare so well.  

In any event, here's to a happy healthy new year of the snake! (A belated Chinese New Year hug to all).

I also missed celebrating Valentine's Day on tPf, but here is my belated Valentine's Day contribution:

Rouge VIF Ardennes Kelly 35 GHW
"Charming animals" 90 silk twill in Corail colorway


----------



## arabesques

lala28 said:


> Happy March to you! It has been a crazy crazy past several weeks, starting with an unfortunate run in with a concrete light pole on January 29th. (What are the odds that I would have two car accidents on January 29th within a 4 year period? First on January 29, 2009 and then again on January 29, 2013??). I am totally and remarkably fine - I even offered to do a cartwheel for the police, firemen, and paramedics as proof. The light fixture also escaped unscathed, but unfortunately, my car did not fare so well.
> 
> In any event, here's to a happy healthy new year of the snake! (A belated Chinese New Year hug to all).
> 
> I also missed celebrating Valentine's Day on tPf, but here is my belated Valentine's Day contribution:
> 
> Rouge VIF Ardennes Kelly 35 GHW
> "Charming animals" 90 silk twill in Corail colorway



I swoon!  This picture shows the simple majesty of RED.

So glad to hear you are well despite the accident.  I hope it never happens again!


----------



## plumtree

So sorry you've had a rough patch *lala*.  Let's hope it's all behind you now and here's to many happy days ahead.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Happy belated Valentine's day *Lala*! So glad to hear that you are alright. Cars are replaceable, people are not.


----------



## chaneljewel

Oh, lala...so glad to hear you're ok.  Just take care...cars can be replaced but you cannot


----------



## sissy milano

more than once I have been looking for your thread .. 
but not so confident to write to you....
happy to have you back


----------



## lanit

lala28 said:


> Happy March to you! It has been a crazy crazy past several weeks, starting with an unfortunate run in with a concrete light pole on January 29th. (What are the odds that I would have two car accidents on January 29th within a 4 year period? First on January 29, 2009 and then again on January 29, 2013??). I am totally and remarkably fine - I even offered to do a cartwheel for the police, firemen, and paramedics as proof. The light fixture also escaped unscathed, but unfortunately, my car did not fare so well.
> 
> In any event, here's to a happy healthy new year of the snake! (A belated Chinese New Year hug to all).
> 
> I also missed celebrating Valentine's Day on tPf, but here is my belated Valentine's Day contribution:
> 
> Rouge VIF Ardennes Kelly 35 GHW
> "Charming animals" 90 silk twill in Corail colorway


*Lala -* thank the stars you are okay! Oh my. What a wonderful trooper you are. Hope your spirits and physical being are on the mend from the trauma. Be well, dear one.


----------



## textilegirl

lala28 said:


> Happy March to you! It has been a crazy crazy past several weeks, starting with an unfortunate run in with a concrete light pole on January 29th. (What are the odds that I would have two car accidents on January 29th within a 4 year period? First on January 29, 2009 and then again on January 29, 2013??). I am totally and remarkably fine - I even offered to do a cartwheel for the police, firemen, and paramedics as proof. The light fixture also escaped unscathed, but unfortunately, my car did not fare so well.
> 
> In any event, here's to a happy healthy new year of the snake! (A belated Chinese New Year hug to all).
> 
> I also missed celebrating Valentine's Day on tPf, but here is my belated Valentine's Day contribution:
> 
> Rouge VIF Ardennes Kelly 35 GHW
> "Charming animals" 90 silk twill in Corail colorway



Beautiful Kelly Lala!  Good to 'see' you again, and so glad that damage was only to the car.  No more of that please


----------



## ouija board

Lala, so glad you weren't injured in the accident! Must've been the same pesky pole that DH claims "jumped out" and scraped the side of my brand new car while he was driving it.  Nice to see you back! Lovely collection of reds


----------



## Maedi

lala28 said:


> Happy March to you! It has been a crazy crazy past several weeks, starting with an unfortunate run in with a concrete light pole on January 29th. (What are the odds that I would have two car accidents on January 29th within a 4 year period? First on January 29, 2009 and then again on January 29, 2013??). I am totally and remarkably fine - I even offered to do a cartwheel for the police, firemen, and paramedics as proof. The light fixture also escaped unscathed, but unfortunately, my car did not fare so well.
> 
> In any event, here's to a happy healthy new year of the snake! (A belated Chinese New Year hug to all).
> 
> I also missed celebrating Valentine's Day on tPf, but here is my belated Valentine's Day contribution:
> 
> Rouge VIF Ardennes Kelly 35 GHW
> 
> "Charming animals" 90 silk twill in Corail colorway



LaLa, I have so missed you and am glad you are back. So sorry about our accident and what a weird coincidence. I am glad you are okay.


----------



## Jadeite

OMG so glad you are ok, sounds like you've a a well made car, thank goodness for that. Glad you've the spirit to continue letting us drool over your beautiful collections.


----------



## Toronto Carre

Hello Lala,

I'm so glad you are OK. Car accidents really shake a person up. 

Thank you for continuing to share your creativity, talent, and collection with us.

Welcome to March!


----------



## adeedee

LALA Where are you? We miss you so much. Please come back. I hope everything is ok to you and your family.


----------



## in-fashion99

Are you OK? Lala. Hope all is well. Please take care of yourself and hope to see your beautiful collections soon.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lala28 said:


> Happy belated Valentine's Day!  I picked out my colorway of Galop Chromatique based on the special order "hopeful" I placed.  This is colorway 5 in prune / framboise / moutarde, which also seems to go pretty well with my existing vibrato oldie.  I haven't really made the shift yet into spring hues - notwithstanding the little groundhog's early spring prediction - but here's my lone attempt to move into lighter days:
> 
> Parchment Nepal and raisin vibrato B35 GHW
> Isidore horn and pousserie matte gator necklace
> MT horn cuff
> Extra wide bronze clic H GHW
> Prune suede Kelly dog GHW
> Galop Chromatique 90 silk twill CW 05



Dear *Lala/B] - I'm so sorry to hear about your accident and wish the best of luck for you.  I've wondering about you and some other old timers on TPF since we've not heard from you for a while.

I hope all the bad luck you had is over and you're off to a new start for Spring/Summer.  Take care my dear friend.*


----------



## iCoCo

I am a newbie to this forum & a late visitor to your garden.   AMAZING BREATHTAKING AMAZING collection.  LOVE it!i may be out of line on this next comment...but you mentioned you have 3 kids ... You have an amazing body!  I have four kids myself and appreciate how hard it is to get into a pair of jeans without going up in size.  I apologize if the comments are offensive!


----------



## lady786

Hi lala hope you are doing well and hope to see you back on tpf


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lala... missing you & looking forward  to your spring/summer blooming garden!!


----------



## nadiap

Wow.. I've never seen such an exquisite Hermes collection in my life! There must be well over $1 million worth of Hermes merchandise on Lala's thread.  What a feast for the eyes.


----------



## HenryM

Bump...Lala, where are you?!


----------



## marbella8

OMG, unbelievable collection! Just spectacular!!!!!! I think I would could spend days just looking at these beauties. I am inspired by your Vintage-BB constance to take mine out and use it  hope you are well and enjoying your beautiful goodies


----------



## Serva1

This is one of the few long treads I've read from page to page. Amazing bags, accessories and beautiful pics. Very colorful and inspiring, fell definitely in love with the Isidore horn neclace in croc [emoji173]️ Thank you for this wonderful tread. You have a very personal style [emoji1] and your garden is b e a u t i f u l 

Hoping you come back Lala and continue contributing to this tread [emoji173]️


----------



## lala28

Gosh, I logged back into tpf last week for the first time in years and noticed that the images I posted previously are all “blocked” (part of Photobucket’s new business plan to get account holders to pay an annual fee to restore all these images, even though they were posted legitimately under Photobucket’s old business plan).  I shudder to think about all the reference threads in forums worldwide that now have broken links and images that can no longer be viewed.  After exchanging multiple emails with Photobucket’s customer service robot (whose responses were marginally on point and ultimately, unlikely to resolve my issue), I decided to pay the “ransom” (at least for this first year) to restore the links to my previously posted photos.  After the Photobucket ransom drop went through, I noticed that my images were still messed up! My best guess is that tpf either has a cache setting that needs to be refreshed or uses a proxy server to take a “snapshot” of linked images so that the proxy server can host the images itself (and the proxy server is now retaining the broken images instead of linking back up to Photobucket).  So, the battle to restore / refresh my broken images continues!


----------



## lala28

In the mean time, just wanted to share my current workhorse, a 35 Ardennes Kelly in Rouge VIf.  She’s a modest gal, but very durable and steadfast.   I like to stick my arm through the top handle and wear her over my shoulder or crossbody.  Recently, I purchased a leather bag strap with gold hardware that I’ve been using to wear her crossbody.  The strap reminds me of a guitar strap and I feel a little boho chic carrying her this way.


----------



## lala28

This little beaver charm always brings a smile to my face!  
	

		
			
		

		
	




I really miss the “old” bag charms...they were the perfect size — not too big, not too small.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lala28 said:


> This little beaver charm always brings a smile to my face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010587
> 
> 
> I really miss the “old” bag charms...they were the perfect size — not too big, not too small.



Welcome back Lala.. so many of your posts were inspiring & missed them..


----------



## HeidiMom

I am so glad you're back, Lala!!


----------



## lanit

Great to see you posting dear! Am sure your garden has grown by now!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hi, Lala! Great to see you posting again!!


----------



## Maedi

It is wonderful to see this thread revived. I am sorry about the photobucket ransom. The red Kelly is beautiful.


----------



## bagalogist

Welcome back Lala,  can't wait to see your updated and blooming  garden [emoji4]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

You have an amazing collection lala28, cannot wait to see what you have added! I completely agree with you on the charms, rodeos are cute but.... the older animal face charms are the best. Sure hope they will bring them back.


----------



## etoile de mer

lala28 said:


> Gosh, I logged back into tpf last week for the first time in years and noticed that the images I posted previously are all “blocked” (part of Photobucket’s new business plan to get account holders to pay an annual fee to restore all these images, even though they were posted legitimately under Photobucket’s old business plan).  I shudder to think about all the reference threads in forums worldwide that now have broken links and images that can no longer be viewed.  After exchanging multiple emails with Photobucket’s customer service robot (whose responses were marginally on point and ultimately, unlikely to resolve my issue), I decided to pay the “ransom” (at least for this first year) to restore the links to my previously posted photos.  After the Photobucket ransom drop went through, I noticed that my images were still messed up! My best guess is that tpf either has a cache setting that needs to be refreshed or uses a proxy server to take a “snapshot” of linked images so that the proxy server can host the images itself (and the proxy server is now retaining the broken images instead of linking back up to Photobucket).  So, the battle to restore / refresh my broken images continues!



So sorry to hear of all the trouble you've had with your photos, I've enjoyed this thread and your creativity! Hoping you can get the photo issue sorted out. In the meanwhile, I look forward to seeing your new posts! 

ETA - I just scrolled back, and your older pics are now visible, yay!


----------



## Serva1

So glad you revisited your tread lala and posted pics of your beautiful rouge vif K, amazing workhorse. About the bagcharms, I’m dreaming of a horsehair tassel in barenia for my barenia bags...


----------



## lala28

hotshot said:


> Welcome back Lala.. so many of your posts were inspiring & missed them..



Hi hotshot [emoji173]️, thank you.  I think one of the biggest challenges for me will be how to mix up the things I have to create a different look versus buying a lot of new things each season.


----------



## lala28

HeidiMom said:


> I am so glad you're back, Lala!!



Me, too.  Big hugs.


----------



## lala28

lanit said:


> Great to see you posting dear! Am sure your garden has grown by now!



Hi sweet lanit,
I think my silk collection has grown a little wild and probably needs a healthy pruning this spring.  I’m still working on growing more patience.


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> Hi, Lala! Great to see you posting again!!



Thank you [emoji173]️.  I’m still playing catch up trying to soak in all of the posts I’ve missed.  Not sure I will ever catch up!


----------



## lala28

Maedi said:


> It is wonderful to see this thread revived. I am sorry about the photobucket ransom. The red Kelly is beautiful.



Hi Maedi,
Thank you.  I’m happily surprised at how the Ardennes leather has retained the Rouge VIf color so well after many years of use and without a single trip to the H spa.  I’ve always been told that while Ardennes is a good workhorse leather, it doesn’t soak up color as well as its sibling leathers and often requires more frequent spa visits to maintain its original color.  This one has been banged and smushed and rained on more than a handful of times — insert horrified emoji here — but I still love her.  It’s bigger size and shloopiness as a retourne Kelly has allowed me to really stuff her full of stuff.  I still dream of being a small handbag kind of gal, but truth be told, I’ve always carried the kitchen sink with me.


----------



## lala28

bagalogist said:


> Welcome back Lala,  can't wait to see your updated and blooming  garden [emoji4]



Hi bagalogist, thank you! Spring is the season for growth, right?


----------



## lala28

GNIPPOHS said:


> You have an amazing collection lala28, cannot wait to see what you have added! I completely agree with you on the charms, rodeos are cute but.... the older animal face charms are the best. Sure hope they will bring them back.



I’m a sucker for a cute animal face... I don’t much care for snakes, but I had to have the snake one, too.


----------



## lala28

etoile de mer said:


> So sorry to hear of all the trouble you've had with your photos, I've enjoyed this thread and your creativity! Hoping you can get the photo issue sorted out. In the meanwhile, I look forward to seeing your new posts!
> 
> ETA - I just scrolled back, and your older pics are now visible, yay!



Hurray! Vlad helped to refresh the forum’s cache [emoji106]


----------



## lala28

Serva1 said:


> So glad you revisited your tread lala and posted pics of your beautiful rouge vif K, amazing workhorse. About the bagcharms, I’m dreaming of a horsehair tassel in barenia for my barenia bags...



Oh, yes, the Barenia horsehair tassel would be a wonderful addition to your Barenia bag collection.  I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you and if I see one, will definitely PM you.


----------



## lala28

Speaking of workhorse and easy to travel with bags, I would say my vote goes to the Bolide.  It has minimal hardware and is very under the radar for H bags.  The big zipper makes it easy to quickly open and close and if you use the strap to wear it crossbody, you have a hands-free option. Granted it was the 37 size, but I’ve managed to bring home legal files in mine.  This isn’t a particularly under the radar color, but it actually goes with a lot of different wardrobe choices.  I really like Bleu Electrique because it is a bright but not too bright color (versus lime catenina!) and it made me think of the ocean.


----------



## lala28

I couldn’t decide which mousseline to wear so I took out both— the old Recontre Ocean and Alice Shirley’s Under the Waves.  At first they seemed so similar to me but they’re really not that similar at all!  And then of course, the little critters had to come out to play.


----------



## lala28

Inspired by Alice Shirley ...

Into the Canadian Wild 90 silk twill 
Vert Vertigo Evelyne III PM
Tressage Cuir 40 mm bag strap in marine/lime/rose extreme epsom 







Interestingly enough, my yellow T-shirt from Target matched the lime epsom perfectly....


----------



## papertiger

lala28 said:


> Inspired by Alice Shirley ...
> 
> Into the Canadian Wild 90 silk twill
> Vert Vertigo Evelyne III PM
> Tressage Cuir 40 mm bag strap in marine/lime/rose extreme epsom
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013113
> 
> View attachment 4013114
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, my yellow T-shirt from Target matched the lime epsom perfectly....



Fabulous grouping* lala* (and so proud to be twins with with Into the Canadian Wild), I know VV must look so beautiful on you


----------



## lala28

papertiger said:


> Fabulous grouping* lala* (and so proud to be twins with with Into the Canadian Wild), I know VV must look so beautiful on you



Papertiger, this is one of those scarves that has so much detail in it that I’m torn between wearing it and framing it.


----------



## pursecrzy

I bought a Fixation kit to hang my Into the Canadian Wild on the wall


----------



## BalLVLover

Hi Lala, so glad to see you back! Hope all is well with you and your family!


----------



## lala28

For dear Lanit,
Le Pegases exquisite shawl in grey and white






It has a bit of an iridescent sheen to it which makes it hard to capture the details up close on the grey shawl.  

The intricate beading is easier to see on the white shawl.  The sequins and beading is actually colorless but the thread underneath is colored.






I think the grey shawl is more “me” in terms of coloration and the embellishments more subtle against the grey silk, which makes it easier to wear.  The white one is definitely a head turner.


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

lala28 said:


> For dear Lanit,
> Le Pegases exquisite shawl in grey and white
> 
> View attachment 4013509
> 
> View attachment 4013510
> 
> 
> It has a bit of an iridescent sheen to it which makes it hard to capture the details up close on the grey shawl.
> 
> The intricate beading is easier to see on the white shawl.  The sequins and beading is actually colorless but the thread underneath is colored.
> 
> View attachment 4013513
> 
> View attachment 4013514
> 
> 
> I think the grey shawl is more “me” in terms of coloration and the embellishments more subtle against the grey silk, which makes it easier to wear.  The white one is definitely a head turner.



Absolutely stunning, *lala*!  Love the exceptionals, and this one is particularly breathtaking.


----------



## Notorious Pink

INCREDIBLE, Lala.


----------



## Cygne18

lala28 said:


> For dear Lanit,
> Le Pegases exquisite shawl in grey and white
> 
> View attachment 4013509
> 
> View attachment 4013510
> 
> 
> It has a bit of an iridescent sheen to it which makes it hard to capture the details up close on the grey shawl.
> 
> The intricate beading is easier to see on the white shawl.  The sequins and beading is actually colorless but the thread underneath is colored.
> 
> View attachment 4013513
> 
> View attachment 4013514
> 
> 
> I think the grey shawl is more “me” in terms of coloration and the embellishments more subtle against the grey silk, which makes it easier to wear.  The white one is definitely a head turner.



OMG, @lala28. This is incredible.   All that detailed work. I'm also loving your lizzie K Sellier.


----------



## More bags

Stunning pictures, your scarves and bag are beautiful!


----------



## lanit

lala28 said:


> For dear Lanit,
> Le Pegases exquisite shawl in grey and white
> 
> View attachment 4013509
> 
> View attachment 4013510
> 
> 
> It has a bit of an iridescent sheen to it which makes it hard to capture the details up close on the grey shawl.
> 
> The intricate beading is easier to see on the white shawl.  The sequins and beading is actually colorless but the thread underneath is colored.
> 
> View attachment 4013513
> 
> View attachment 4013514
> 
> 
> I think the grey shawl is more “me” in terms of coloration and the embellishments more subtle against the grey silk, which makes it easier to wear.  The white one is definitely a head turner.


Swoon! I’m happy to take the white one off your hands doll! Thank you for an illuminating view!


----------



## Serva1

Seeing these special Pegase shawls makes me think of angel wings [emoji7] so exquisite pieces of art!


----------



## ouija board

The Pegase shawls are gorgeous! This is the only special edition silk that I wish I’d bought. Of course I’d still be paying it off right now, but my goodness, it’d totally be worth it! Thank you so much for sharing, Lala! [emoji173]️


----------



## mp4

lala28 said:


> For dear Lanit,
> Le Pegases exquisite shawl in grey and white
> 
> View attachment 4013509
> 
> View attachment 4013510
> 
> 
> It has a bit of an iridescent sheen to it which makes it hard to capture the details up close on the grey shawl.
> 
> The intricate beading is easier to see on the white shawl.  The sequins and beading is actually colorless but the thread underneath is colored.
> 
> View attachment 4013513
> 
> View attachment 4013514
> 
> 
> I think the grey shawl is more “me” in terms of coloration and the embellishments more subtle against the grey silk, which makes it easier to wear.  The white one is definitely a head turner.



Breathtaking!!!!


----------



## Maedi

lala28 said:


> Hi Maedi,
> Thank you.  I’m happily surprised at how the Ardennes leather has retained the Rouge VIf color so well after many years of use and without a single trip to the H spa.  I’ve always been told that while Ardennes is a good workhorse leather, it doesn’t soak up color as well as its sibling leathers and often requires more frequent spa visits to maintain its original color.  This one has been banged and smushed and rained on more than a handful of times — insert horrified emoji here — but I still love her.  It’s bigger size and shloopiness as a retourne Kelly has allowed me to really stuff her full of stuff.  I still dream of being a small handbag kind of gal, but truth be told, I’ve always carried the kitchen sink with me.



How wonderful that your Kelly is so durable. A beauty that is much loved and used. And I had to chuckle about taking the kitchen sink - I can go both ways depending on the bag size but usually not smaller than 31cm


----------



## lala28

BalLVLover said:


> Hi Lala, so glad to see you back! Hope all is well with you and your family!



Thank you!


----------



## lala28

Cygne18 said:


> OMG, @lala28. This is incredible.   All that detailed work. I'm also loving your lizzie K Sellier.



Thank you! At first I was afraid to handle them too much for fear that the sequins or beads would fall off, but the hand sewing is really really well done.  I have twisted and tied them and not a single sequin or bead has been lost.  Really amazing.


----------



## lala28

Happy Easter to all!

This is my Les Bles scarf that was washed in fuchsia at the Austin Hermessence event.  At first, I thought the dye was too dark because I could barely make out the pattern...but then I realized I had the scarf upside down. Whew! Can you find the bunnies? [emoji173]️




I love this little rabbit pikabook so much that I use him as a bag charm instead of a bookmark.

Les Bles scarf
Lotus twillys
Rabbit pikabook
Rouge H nilo croc HAC 32


----------



## lala28

The entire Les Bles scarf — count the bunnies!


----------



## Serva1

So cute for Easter, I found 3 bunnies [emoji3]


----------



## lala28

Serva1 said:


> So cute for Easter, I found 3 bunnies [emoji3]



Yay! Me too [emoji195]


----------



## lala28

My recent addition is a vert vertigo clemence Evelyne 3 PM.  Nothing fancy, but every time I look at the color, it makes me happy.  I never expected an Evelyne would bring me so much joy! Lol.




I ordered custom length matching canvas straps, but we all know how wonky that process can be so I decided to order canvas straps from Mautto based on comments made by other tpfers.  The color match isn’t great (which I was aware of when I placed my order), but for $33, it suits me just fine.  I was pleasantly surprised to find that I can’t really tell the difference in size between my etoupe Evelyne 3 GM and this PM size.  

Just wanted to share my joy for green along with Panthera Pardus giant silk in cw07 (aqua/ turquoise/ vert):


----------



## oldbag16

I love the green shades.  So pretty and refreshing after a long winter!


----------



## MYH

oldbag16 said:


> I love the green shades.  So pretty and refreshing after a long winter!


I’m a green lover myself! Very vertigo and malachite make me happy too.  Your Evelyne is beautiful!


----------



## frou frou

lala28 said:


> My recent addition is a vert vertigo clemence Evelyne 3 PM.  Nothing fancy, but every time I look at the color, it makes me happy.  I never expected an Evelyne would bring me so much joy! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 4021266
> 
> 
> I ordered custom length matching canvas straps, but we all know how wonky that process can be so I decided to order canvas straps from Mautto based on comments made by other tpfers.  The color match isn’t great (which I was aware of when I placed my order), but for $33, it suits me just fine.  I was pleasantly surprised to find that I can’t really tell the difference in size between my etoupe Evelyne 3 GM and this PM size.
> 
> Just wanted to share my joy for green along with Panthera Pardus giant silk in cw07 (aqua/ turquoise/ vert):
> 
> View attachment 4021271


Love the Evelyne too , my first bag and still one I treasure.
I've been head over heels with H greens for a while now , I need to take a long look at that Panthera after seeing this !
The  original strap can be shortened using a twilly but I've never quite managed it myself. 
Sometimes the cross body hikes up garments and leads to clothing malfunction, wouldn't  it be great if Hermès supplied a short strap !


----------



## CookyMonster

Welcome back Lala!! U were such an inspiration when I first started my H journey in 2011, and still is! Brings back so many warm feelings to me now...the other thread I hope will revive is HK get together gang...


----------



## solange

lanit said:


> Swoon! I’m happy to take the white one off your hands doll! Thank you for an illuminating view!


No! The white one speaks to MY soul!


----------



## mimi 123

lala28 said:


> My recent addition is a vert vertigo clemence Evelyne 3 PM.  Nothing fancy, but every time I look at the color, it makes me happy.  I never expected an Evelyne would bring me so much joy! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 4021266
> 
> 
> I ordered custom length matching canvas straps, but we all know how wonky that process can be so I decided to order canvas straps from Mautto based on comments made by other tpfers.  The color match isn’t great (which I was aware of when I placed my order), but for $33, it suits me just fine.  I was pleasantly surprised to find that I can’t really tell the difference in size between my etoupe Evelyne 3 GM and this PM size.
> 
> Just wanted to share my joy for green along with Panthera Pardus giant silk in cw07 (aqua/ turquoise/ vert):
> 
> View attachment 4021271


Excited to see you post again! Love the idea of having a shorter strap for Evelyne. I think that will give more use of the bag.  The panther scarf is really magnificent.


----------



## lala28

I agree— I love the crossbody functionality of the Evelyne, but the super shortie strap gives it a totally different look.  Personally, I’m not a fan of the adjustable strap because the hardware thingy in the middle always seems to cut right into my collarbone.  I’ve tried to create a super shortie strap using a twilly on the adjustable strap, but I can never get it to stay put all day.  (Actually, wide binder clips work really well to keep the strap in place at a shorter length, but I understand that binder clips isn’t the look that H is seeking to create).


----------



## lala28

Feeling samourais-ish today so I changed up the twillies on the old bleu de prusse B35:




I must have really been in love with the Brazil twillys when they came out because I seemed to have purchased three different colorways... 

I limited myself to one 90 silk twill and one CSGM in this pattern because I tend to buy multiples of the same pattern when I like something.  




I think I like looking at this pattern more than I do wearing it...hee hee.  The 90 silk twill feels dramatically seductive whereas the CSGM feels mysterious and a little masculine (in a good way!)


----------



## Serva1

I love the PdS and actually feel it’s a power scarf/shawl for me, it has that masculine vibe you described so well. Just recently wore the same cw CSGM to a shareholder’s meeting and it felt good. We are twins on both of these pieces but you have paired the silk better with your beautiful Kelly. 

So happy you are back and posting in your tread lala. You have a fabulous garden of bags and accessories and you take beautiful pics. I love your collection of exotic Isidor necklaces, especially the gt matte alligator/croc. It must have taken some years and a lot of passion for H to create and curate your garden [emoji3]


----------



## MYH

frou frou said:


> Love the Evelyne too , my first bag and still one I treasure.
> I've been head over heels with H greens for a while now , I need to take a long look at that Panthera after seeing this !
> The  original strap can be shortened using a twilly but I've never quite managed it myself.
> Sometimes the cross body hikes up garments and leads to clothing malfunction, wouldn't  it be great if Hermès supplied a short strap !


Thought I was the only one constantly pulling down on my top when carrying an evie!


----------



## lala28

Serva1 said:


> I love the PdS and actually feel it’s a power scarf/shawl for me, it has that masculine vibe you described so well. Just recently wore the same cw CSGM to a shareholder’s meeting and it felt good. We are twins on both of these pieces but you have paired the silk better with your beautiful Kelly.
> 
> So happy you are back and posting in your tread lala. You have a fabulous garden of bags and accessories and you take beautiful pics. I love your collection of exotic Isidor necklaces, especially the gt matte alligator/croc. It must have taken some years and a lot of passion for H to create and curate your garden [emoji3]



Aww, thank you Serva.  Happy to be twins with you on PdS.  I like your description of the CSGM and am going to start referring to it as my “power shawl” going forward.  

I’m not sure how much more I will be adding to this garden without some serious pruning... lol! I’m sure if I hang around tPF more frequently, it’s inevitable that I will see something that makes my heart sing which may then motivate me to do some spring cleaning this year!

I’m glad we share an appreciation for the Isidore horn and gator/croc necklaces.  I recognize that they’re not everybody’s “cup of tea” but I find them to be unique and interesting pieces that are very easy to wear.


----------



## lala28

MYH said:


> Thought I was the only one constantly pulling down on my top when carrying an evie!



Lol! Don’t worry, you are not the only one.  If I wear a one-piece outfit like a dress, I have to be careful so that the adjustable hardware thingy doesn’t keep catching on my clothing causing my dress to keep hiking further and further up my back/front side!


----------



## lala28

After many years of stuffing plastic eggs with candies and treats for the kiddos, this Easter weekend came and went rather uneventfully.  (At this point in my life, I enjoy and, in many ways, prefer the uneventful (eventful to me is usually associated with somebody being sick or in trouble, or someone being in trouble thereby causing me to become sick)).  On Monday, I was very fortunate to catch up with a friend over a lovely lunch followed by a casual jaunt to H.  I’m not sure if it’s an Easter surprise (it was Easter Monday) or belated birthday treat, but something unexpected ended up coming home with me...




I’m still intoxicated by the smell...


----------



## lala28

Truth be told, I don’t remember my other Barenia bags smelling so wonderful... lol.  Another tpfer mentioned that she even had to move her bag out of her room so she could get some sleep because the smell of Barenia made her giddy with glee.




Playing a little dress up... (I don’t think the bag charms are subtle enough...lol)


----------



## lala28

Pirouette au Galop CSGM in marine/beige rose
Maillons twilly (mastic/ marron glacé/ gris) over Sangles twilly (vert/vieux rose/cacao)-  I couldn’t decide which one suited Ms. BF best so I put them both on!


----------



## lala28




----------



## lala28

Love both twillys but neither seemed exactly right so Ms. BF had to go out and do a little twilly shopping this afternoon hoping to find something in the spirit of this happy happy pocket square:




I’m not a “yellow person” but these yellows are so happy!


----------



## papertiger

lala28 said:


> After many years of stuffing plastic eggs with candies and treats for the kiddos, this Easter weekend came and went rather uneventfully.  (At this point in my life, I enjoy and, in many ways, prefer the uneventful (eventful to me is usually associated with somebody being sick or in trouble, or someone being in trouble thereby causing me to become sick)).  On Monday, I was very fortunate to catch up with a friend over a lovely lunch followed by a casual jaunt to H.  I’m not sure if it’s an Easter surprise (it was Easter Monday) or belated birthday treat, but something unexpected ended up coming home with me...
> 
> View attachment 4024089
> 
> 
> I’m still intoxicated by the smell...



Congratulations (and Happy Belated Birthday that's just wonderful, and loving the rabbit


----------



## papertiger

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4024144
> 
> 
> Love both twillys but neither seemed exactly right so Ms. BF had to go out and do a little twilly shopping this afternoon hoping to find something in the spirit of this happy happy pocket square:
> 
> View attachment 4024158
> 
> 
> I’m not a “yellow person” but these yellows are so happy!



Iris was the rainbow goddess, you might have to buy one in ever colour


----------



## lala28

papertiger said:


> Iris was the rainbow goddess, you might have to buy one in ever colour



Oh, papertiger, how you do enable me so....[emoji173]️


----------



## Love Of My Life

lala28 said:


> Oh, papertiger, how you do enable me so....[emoji173]️



Lala you have enabled so many of us too


----------



## lala28

Ok, now I’m just being silly...

What time is it?
It’s hammer time!
(Insert dance move here)


----------



## lala28

The inside of my handbag isn’t typically this well organized but today was a special day.




After mocking the ridiculousness of the H mirror clochette thingy, what did I end up doing? Yup, purchased it.  I simply can’t resist magnolia and it fits in nicely with the idea that the inside of my handbag (and the multitude of things I seem to lug around with me) is really just a rainbow...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lala28 said:


> The inside of my handbag isn’t typically this well organized but today was a special day.
> 
> View attachment 4024252
> 
> 
> After mocking the ridiculousness of the H mirror clochette thingy, what did I end up doing? Yup, purchased it.  I simply can’t resist magnolia and it fits in nicely with the idea that the inside of my handbag (and the multitude of things I seem to lug around with me) is really just a rainbow...


OMG  !! lala, you're back.  Haven't seen you in years !!  Congrats on the Barenia.


----------



## lala28

chkpfbeliever said:


> OMG  !! lala, you're back.  Haven't seen you in years !!  Congrats on the Barenia.



Hello dear chkpfbeliever! Big waves with flowers and kissy hugs! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

I haven’t quite figured out how to differentiate between my “old” barenia bags and this “new” barenia bag other than referring to the former as “old” and the latter as “new”.  Any suggestions or ideas on terminology? How about “smooth barenia” versus “pebbly barenia”? Lol.


----------



## MYH

lala28 said:


> Hello dear chkpfbeliever! Big waves with flowers and kissy hugs! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> I haven’t quite figured out how to differentiate between my “old” barenia bags and this “new” barenia bag other than referring to the former as “old” and the latter as “new”.  Any suggestions or ideas on terminology? How about “smooth barenia” versus “pebbly barenia”? Lol.



How I wish I had these problems!


----------



## Serva1

lala28 said:


> Hello dear chkpfbeliever! Big waves with flowers and kissy hugs! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> I haven’t quite figured out how to differentiate between my “old” barenia bags and this “new” barenia bag other than referring to the former as “old” and the latter as “new”.  Any suggestions or ideas on terminology? How about “smooth barenia” versus “pebbly barenia”? Lol.



Huge congrats on Ms BF and happy belated bday Lala [emoji92]

I love barenia and have to admit I was first a bit chocked when Hermès introduced the ”new barenia”, because I openly admit being conservative and felt it was like messing up with a traditional iconic leather. like box, renaming it and still it wouldn’t be as good as the ” original”. Why would they emboss a piece of barenia? Is it not good enough, has it some small defects that are being hidden this way? I read about H buying tanneries and know that many people love this leather. Needless to say I’ve changed my way of thinking, seeing it as a positive thing that the qualities of barenia (vegetal oil tanning etc) are in a new way introduced and perhaps more attractive for a larger clientel. 

I’m glad to hear that the scent of barenia seems stronger in barenia F and hope to examine a bag in future. I have my 2 barenia bags and happy with them. There will be no barenia F bags for me since I love smooth leathers, but I follow with interest how people experience this leather and feel it”s a good thing that H evolves and continues to introduce new leathers like novillo, butler and many more. Time will tell if barenia F will be a permanent leather.


----------



## lala28

MYH said:


> How I wish I had these problems!



lol.  Okiern came up with a brilliant idea to distinguish the two:  smooth Barenia versus grained Barenia!


----------



## lala28

Serva1 said:


> Huge congrats on Ms BF and happy belated bday Lala [emoji92]
> 
> I love barenia and have to admit I was first a bit chocked when Hermès introduced the ”new barenia”, because I openly admit being conservative and felt it was like messing up with a traditional iconic leather. like box, renaming it and still it wouldn’t be as good as the ” original”. Why would they emboss a piece of barenia? Is it not good enough, has it some small defects that are being hidden this way? I read about H buying tanneries and know that many people love this leather. Needless to say I’ve changed my way of thinking, seeing it as a positive thing that the qualities of barenia (vegetal oil tanning etc) are in a new way introduced and perhaps more attractive for a larger clientel.
> 
> I’m glad to hear that the scent of barenia seems stronger in barenia F and hope to examine a bag in future. I have my 2 barenia bags and happy with them. There will be no barenia F bags for me since I love smooth leathers, but I follow with interest how people experience this leather and feel it”s a good thing that H evolves and continues to introduce new leathers like novillo, butler and many more. Time will tell if barenia F will be a permanent leather.



I totally agree.  I love the smell.  In a way, I’m kind of looking at this as a different kind of leather rather than a revised iteration of Barenia.  I love the buttery softness and smooth texture of Barenia and box calf so this grained Barenia fascinates and intrigues me.  Not saying its a science experiment, but I’m looking forward to testing out the scratch resistant claim associated with the grainy texture and observing how the patina develops compared to my other bags.


----------



## lala28

Random thought of the day:  Is there such a thing as too much ombré lizard in one outfit??? [emoji848]




I’m kind of nervous about wearing the lizard sandals out of the house.  I know it’s silly because shoes are made for walking, but I have sweaty feet and am worried about messing up the pretty skin!

I love the black and white cw of L’ombre des Boulevards CSGM.  Had to hunt for this because I missed it the first time around.  Lucky for me it was at the H sale overseas because of a shading defect in the design print which doesn’t bother me because it kind of looks like a shadow.  

Wallet is not H, but it is completely done up in ring tail lizard and was a bargain at $40 USD.  Handbag isn’t H either, but it is ginormous and completely done in ring tail lizard which is amazing because I’ve never seen a ring tail lizard bag larger than a B25 or K28 (this ring tail lizard must have been huge!).  Another “bargain” lucky find in Santa Fe at slightly less than $2000 USD.  (“Bargain” is relative, I realize.)

H Isidore horn and ombré lizard necklace
H ombré lizard CDC
H ombré lizard sandals*

*By the way, this was a gift so I did not realize that these shoes are the equivalent of wearing a medor clutch or Halzan 31 on my feet...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lala28 said:


> Random thought of the day:  Is there such a thing as too much ombré lizard in one outfit??? [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4025013
> 
> 
> I’m kind of nervous about wearing the lizard sandals out of the house.  I know it’s silly because shoes are made for walking, but I have sweaty feet and am worried about messing up the pretty skin!
> 
> I love the black and white cw of L’ombre des Boulevards CSGM.  Had to hunt for this because I missed it the first time around.  Lucky for me it was at the H sale overseas because of a shading defect in the design print which doesn’t bother me because it kind of looks like a shadow.
> 
> Wallet is not H, but it is completely done up in ring tail lizard and was a bargain at $40 USD.  Handbag isn’t H either, but it is ginormous and completely done in ring tail lizard which is amazing because I’ve never seen a ring tail lizard bag larger than a B25 or K28 (this ring tail lizard must have been huge!).  Another “bargain” lucky find in Santa Fe at slightly less than $2000 USD.  (“Bargain” is relative, I realize.)
> 
> H Isidore horn and ombré lizard necklace
> H ombré lizard CDC
> H ombré lizard sandals*
> 
> *By the way, this was a gift so I did not realize that these shoes are the equivalent of wearing a medor clutch or Halzan 31 on my feet...


I loooooove those shoes!!
Our boutique had them on the mannequin and I seriously considered purchasing them. 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## Meta

lala28 said:


> I haven’t quite figured out how to differentiate between my “old” barenia bags and this “new” barenia bag other than referring to the former as “old” and the latter as “new”.  Any suggestions or ideas on terminology? How about “smooth barenia” versus “pebbly barenia”? Lol.


The grained Barenia is officially called Barenia Faubourg.  Congrats on your new bag! Also, love the Iris pocket squares!


----------



## cavalla

Serva1 said:


> Huge congrats on Ms BF and happy belated bday Lala [emoji92]
> 
> I love barenia and have to admit I was first a bit chocked when Hermès introduced the ”new barenia”, because I openly admit being conservative and felt it was like messing up with a traditional iconic leather. like box, renaming it and still it wouldn’t be as good as the ” original”. Why would they emboss a piece of barenia? Is it not good enough, has it some small defects that are being hidden this way? I read about H buying tanneries and know that many people love this leather. Needless to say I’ve changed my way of thinking, seeing it as a positive thing that the qualities of barenia (vegetal oil tanning etc) are in a new way introduced and perhaps more attractive for a larger clientel.
> 
> I’m glad to hear that the scent of barenia seems stronger in barenia F and hope to examine a bag in future. I have my 2 barenia bags and happy with them. There will be no barenia F bags for me since I love smooth leathers, but I follow with interest how people experience this leather and feel it”s a good thing that H evolves and continues to introduce new leathers like novillo, butler and many more. Time will tell if barenia F will be a permanent leather.





lala28 said:


> I totally agree.  I love the smell.  In a way, I’m kind of looking at this as a different kind of leather rather than a revised iteration of Barenia.  I love the buttery softness and smooth texture of Barenia and box calf so this grained Barenia fascinates and intrigues me.  Not saying its a science experiment, but I’m looking forward to testing out the scratch resistant claim associated with the grainy texture and observing how the patina develops compared to my other bags.



According to my SA Barenia and BF are not the same leather but went through the same process. On that same token, I think there's a croc that went through the process as well and would grow patina. I was quite confused when he told me about this but then I saw a photo on instagram from some reseller of this "barenia croc". Maybe someone knows more about this "barenia process" and can chime in. But that might be a bit off topic here.  But I'm really curious.  Sometimes it really takes time for me to connect the dots of what my SA is talking about.  

Lala, I'm drooling over your ombre lizard collection!!!


----------



## lala28

cavalla said:


> According to my SA Barenia and BF are not the same leather but went through the same process. On that same token, I think there's a croc that went through the process as well and would grow patina. I was quite confused when he told me about this but then I saw a photo on instagram from some reseller of this "barenia croc". Maybe someone knows more about this "barenia process" and can chime in. But that might be a bit off topic here.  But I'm really curious.  Sometimes it really takes time for me to connect the dots of what my SA is talking about.
> 
> Lala, I'm drooling over your ombre lizard collection!!!



Gosh, I’m always learning something new! Is it weird that I’m tempted to lick the BF leather?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lala28 said:


> Hello dear chkpfbeliever! Big waves with flowers and kissy hugs! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> I haven’t quite figured out how to differentiate between my “old” barenia bags and this “new” barenia bag other than referring to the former as “old” and the latter as “new”.  Any suggestions or ideas on terminology? How about “smooth barenia” versus “pebbly barenia”? Lol.


I love 'pebbly barenia'.  It actually looks like Togo to me and I can't imagine the aroma.  Wish that you can transmit that over the screen.  Enjoy your new babe !


----------



## Katel

Oh lala! I pop in and out very rarely and couldn’t believe my eyes today when I saw your name posting - welcome back - very happy to see you!


----------



## Serva1

lala28 said:


> lol.  Okiern came up with a brilliant idea to distinguish the two:  smooth Barenia versus grained Barenia!



Usually the simplest ideas are the best! Smooth versus grained sounds clear and easy to say, love Okierns suggestion!



lala28 said:


> I totally agree.  I love the smell.  In a way, I’m kind of looking at this as a different kind of leather rather than a revised iteration of Barenia.  I love the buttery softness and smooth texture of Barenia and box calf so this grained Barenia fascinates and intrigues me.  Not saying its a science experiment, but I’m looking forward to testing out the scratch resistant claim associated with the grainy texture and observing how the patina develops compared to my other bags.



I like your positive way of thinking about a new different leather, the scratch and water resistant factors are something that interest me. My 2 smooth barenia Bs are very structured and that is the third factor I’m hoping to investigate more.



lala28 said:


> Random thought of the day:  Is there such a thing as too much ombré lizard in one outfit??? [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4025013
> 
> 
> I’m kind of nervous about wearing the lizard sandals out of the house.  I know it’s silly because shoes are made for walking, but I have sweaty feet and am worried about messing up the pretty skin!
> 
> I love the black and white cw of L’ombre des Boulevards CSGM.  Had to hunt for this because I missed it the first time around.  Lucky for me it was at the H sale overseas because of a shading defect in the design print which doesn’t bother me because it kind of looks like a shadow.
> 
> Wallet is not H, but it is completely done up in ring tail lizard and was a bargain at $40 USD.  Handbag isn’t H either, but it is ginormous and completely done in ring tail lizard which is amazing because I’ve never seen a ring tail lizard bag larger than a B25 or K28 (this ring tail lizard must have been huge!).  Another “bargain” lucky find in Santa Fe at slightly less than $2000 USD.  (“Bargain” is relative, I realize.)
> 
> H Isidore horn and ombré lizard necklace
> H ombré lizard CDC
> H ombré lizard sandals*
> 
> *By the way, this was a gift so I did not realize that these shoes are the equivalent of wearing a medor clutch or Halzan 31 on my feet...



[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] I don’t think you can wear too much ombre, I could easily carry a small short jacket in this beautiful leather with those gorgeous accessories combined with fitted dark grey/black pants. Thank you for sharing a pic. 

You must have beautiful feet, nobody has ever gifted me with luxurysandals (green with envy) [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3].


----------



## Serva1

cavalla said:


> According to my SA Barenia and BF are not the same leather but went through the same process. On that same token, I think there's a croc that went through the process as well and would grow patina. I was quite confused when he told me about this but then I saw a photo on instagram from some reseller of this "barenia croc". Maybe someone knows more about this "barenia process" and can chime in. But that might be a bit off topic here.  But I'm really curious.  Sometimes it really takes time for me to connect the dots of what my SA is talking about.
> 
> Lala, I'm drooling over your ombre lizard collection!!!



Thank you for sharing cavalla, you must have great conversations with your SA. I would love to find out more...so interesting (H leathers are nowadays my hobby [emoji3]).

Different leather same tanning process absolutely makes sence to me.


----------



## cavalla

Serva1 said:


> Thank you for sharing cavalla, you must have great conversations with your SA. I would love to find out more...so interesting (H leathers are nowadays my hobby [emoji3]).
> 
> Different leather same tanning process absolutely makes sence to me.



I'm indeed grateful that my SA is very willing to educate me with H knowledge and find myself very lucky to have an SA that is truly passionate about his job and has genuine interest in the brand. He doesn't always know everything, but he's willing to look into it and will come back to me sometimes even after months and that I have totally forgotten about. Time really flies whenever I'm at H and I often left overloaded both in hand and in mind.   Like you, I love learning about leather and that's really what makes H so different from any other brands to me. I'll share more when I know more about it. Nowadays I need to put together a note before I go to H but then often among 10 questions I got 2 answered and got distracted learning new stuff from SA before I proceeded to the 3rd question and came home with 10 more new questions.  




lala28 said:


> Gosh, I’m always learning something new! Is it weird that I’m tempted to lick the BF leather?



Hmmmm..... lala if you really do so, make sure you do a comparison with togo as well and let us know if BF is indeed juicier than togo.     Sorry I couldn't help. You got my silly side activated....


----------



## lala28

cavalla said:


> I'm indeed grateful that my SA is very willing to educate me with H knowledge and find myself very lucky to have an SA that is truly passionate about his job and has genuine interest in the brand. He doesn't always know everything, but he's willing to look into it and will come back to me sometimes even after months and that I have totally forgotten about. Time really flies whenever I'm at H and I often left overloaded both in hand and in mind.   Like you, I love learning about leather and that's really what makes H so different from any other brands to me. I'll share more when I know more about it. Nowadays I need to put together a note before I go to H but then often among 10 questions I got 2 answered and got distracted learning new stuff from SA before I proceeded to the 3rd question and came home with 10 more new questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..... lala if you really do so, make sure you do a comparison with togo as well and let us know if BF is indeed juicier than togo.     Sorry I couldn't help. You got my silly side activated....



Yes, I can see me taking my bag into the store to ask my SA if human saliva will add to the patina or whether it can be spa-ed out...


----------



## lala28

Feeling springish and looking forward to May flowers,







Don’t you just hate it when a scarf looks better on a handbag than when you wear it?  I bought this scarf because the fuchsia and chartreuse colors really pop in this design, but I could never get the colors to really work on me.  I can’t bring myself to oust it from my collection because I still enjoy looking at it even if I can’t wear it.


----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


> Feeling springish and looking forward to May flowers,
> 
> View attachment 4035485
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035486
> 
> 
> Don’t you just hate it when a scarf looks better on a handbag than when you wear it?  I bought this scarf because the fuchsia and chartreuse colors really pop in this design, but I could never get the colors to really work on me.  I can’t bring myself to oust it from my collection because I still enjoy looking at it even if I can’t wear it.



So true some designs are just too beautiful! The scarf makes your bag look great!!


----------



## lala28

This is a cross-post from the “Non-H strap” thread:

Who said the Kelly isn’t an edgy handbag?







Lol!


----------



## LadyD21

lala28 said:


> This is a cross-post from the “Non-H strap” thread:
> 
> Who said the Kelly isn’t an edgy handbag?
> 
> View attachment 4035674
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035675
> 
> 
> Lol!


OMG! stunning and omg... those boots lala28!


----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


> This is a cross-post from the “Non-H strap” thread:
> 
> Who said the Kelly isn’t an edgy handbag?
> 
> View attachment 4035674
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035675
> 
> 
> Lol!


Your kelly is fab but I would love to know about your shoes!! Super cool!


----------



## MsHermesAU

lala28 said:


> Feeling springish and looking forward to May flowers,
> 
> View attachment 4035485
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035486
> 
> 
> Don’t you just hate it when a scarf looks better on a handbag than when you wear it?  I bought this scarf because the fuchsia and chartreuse colors really pop in this design, but I could never get the colors to really work on me.  I can’t bring myself to oust it from my collection because I still enjoy looking at it even if I can’t wear it.


Can I ask the colours of your beautiful SO lala?


----------



## lala28

MsHermesAU said:


> Can I ask the colours of your beautiful SO lala?



Of course! Rubis, Tosca, and Raisin.  It’s funny because when I placed the SO, my SA seemed quite on board and didn’t express any reservations about my color choices; just the other week, I happened to have this Kelly with me when I stopped by the store and my SA was quite funny.  She said something like, “whew... I was worried that this one would turn out to be a mess and I was scared to look at it when it arrived, but It actually looks pretty good...” lol!  

(I thought to myself, umm, I hope someone would stop me if they thought I was making a total mess...)

Anyway, the interior is Rubis and the underside of the top flap is tosca so when I look in the bag, the colors are bright and happy.


----------



## lala28

Julide said:


> Your kelly is fab but I would love to know about your shoes!! Super cool!



Lol.  The boots are decoupaged origami! I made them several years ago when my DD was part of a Japanese spring festival where all the kiddos and volunteer parents were encouraged to dress in traditional kimonos.  I wanted to wear shoes that gave me some height and yet were still in the spirit of the Japanese festival (not that you can really see anyone’s feet when they’re in kimono) so I took a pair of leather ankle boots and decoupaged them with various pieces of origami patterned silk scraps.


----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


> Lol.  The boots are decoupaged origami! I made them several years ago when my DD was part of a Japanese spring festival where all the kiddos and volunteer parents were encouraged to dress in traditional kimonos.  I wanted to wear shoes that gave me some height and yet were still in the spirit of the Japanese festival (not that you can really see anyone’s feet when they’re in kimono) so I took a pair of leather ankle boots and decoupaged them with various pieces of origami patterned silk scraps.


Wow! I would have never thought to do this, the final product is really creative!! Cool idea!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

lala28 said:


> Of course! Rubis, Tosca, and Raisin.  It’s funny because when I placed the SO, my SA seemed quite on board and didn’t express any reservations about my color choices; just the other week, I happened to have this Kelly with me when I stopped by the store and my SA was quite funny.  She said something like, “whew... I was worried that this one would turn out to be a mess and I was scared to look at it when it arrived, but It actually looks pretty good...” lol!
> 
> (I thought to myself, umm, I hope someone would stop me if they thought I was making a total mess...)
> 
> Anyway, the interior is Rubis and the underside of the top flap is tosca so when I look in the bag, the colors are bright and happy.



I really like the colour combination lala! I’ve seen very, very few tricolour SOs I’ve ever liked and this one is probably my favourite! The colours work beautifully together. I’ve seen some trainwreck tricolour SOs  (but that’s only my opinion- many people would love them I’m sure).

SO colour combinations are so personal, don’t take anyone’s comments to heart (including SAs)! What is hideous to one person will be stunning to another... Just as long as you love the bag, who cares!


----------



## lala28

MsHermesAU said:


> I really like the colour combination lala! I’ve seen very, very few tricolour SOs I’ve ever liked and this one is probably my favourite! The colours work beautifully together. I’ve seen some trainwreck tricolour SOs  (but that’s only my opinion- many people would love them I’m sure).
> 
> SO colour combinations are so personal, don’t take anyone’s comments to heart (including SAs)! What is hideous to one person will be stunning to another... Just as long as you love the bag, who cares!



Very well stated. I have to admit that I enjoy browsing train wreck SO combos.  It’s like a freeway accident; I know I shouldn’t look, but I can’t help myself.  Plus, I’m always interested in learning what inspired someone to put together a particular color combo.  I called this one my Tri-berry Kelly because I was thinking about berry sorbets at the time.


----------



## lala28

I put this together in honor of Ladybaga’s post yesterday modeling her new green Panthere giant silk.  I think this particular colorway is a chameleon in that it seems to look greener one day and then bluer the next.


----------



## bagnut1

lala28 said:


> This is a cross-post from the “Non-H strap” thread:
> 
> Who said the Kelly isn’t an edgy handbag?
> 
> View attachment 4035674
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035675
> 
> 
> Lol!


OMG that is a truly awesome ensemble!


----------



## lala28

Thank you all [emoji173]️


----------



## lala28

When you want to feel like a superhero ...




Or maybe these?


----------



## smallfry

lala28 said:


> When you want to feel like a superhero ...
> 
> View attachment 4038514
> 
> 
> Or maybe these?
> 
> View attachment 4038515


You have such a gorgeous collection lala!  I love the way you style it all.


----------



## Anchanel79

lala28 said:


> For dear Lanit,
> Le Pegases exquisite shawl in grey and white
> 
> View attachment 4013509
> 
> View attachment 4013510
> 
> 
> It has a bit of an iridescent sheen to it which makes it hard to capture the details up close on the grey shawl.
> 
> The intricate beading is easier to see on the white shawl.  The sequins and beading is actually colorless but the thread underneath is colored.
> 
> View attachment 4013513
> 
> View attachment 4013514
> 
> 
> I think the grey shawl is more “me” in terms of coloration and the embellishments more subtle against the grey silk, which makes it easier to wear.  The white one is definitely a head turner.


These are incredible. Beautiful scarf. K is also exquisite.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lala28

Thank you! 

Just catching up with a few more “bag selfies” [emoji6]

Nothing brightens up a rainy day better than rouge vif ardennes!


----------



## lala28

I never know what I’m going to wear from day to day.... 

Old Navy “everyday” shorts
Roberto Cavalli turquoise sandals
Vert Vertigo Clemence Evelyne 3 PM
Le Bal Masque vintage scarf




...mostly because of the 30 degree swing in temperature between sunrise and sunset.

My DD informed me this afternoon that I am never to wear these shorts out in public here in Houston because “moms don’t wear shorts like that” (whatever that means).  Lol!


----------



## lala28

La Bal Masque vintage scarf
Roberta di Camerino vintage python bag


----------



## lala28

Why not a little bling on a Thursday?  As they say:  Go big or go home. Right?


----------



## oldbag16

Yes, well said!


----------



## hers4eva

lala28,
Your colorful stunning purse garden  is nurtured with lots of love 
I really enjoyed your garden tour  thank you....


----------



## lala28

I love the sunshiney colors of this old Proues scarf... Every now and then when I do my spring cleaning, I think “oh, maybe I should get rid of this old thing”, but then I lay it out on the floor, see the sunny colors, and feel a little more pep in my step.  Paired here with orange gulliver Kelly 35 GHW with Les folies du ciel yelllow twilly. [emoji274]


----------



## lala28

Swapped twillys today... pulled a Brazil pair off of Bleu de Prusse togo B35 PHW and gave them to BF....







Into the Canadian Wild scarf
Bleu de Prusse horsehair tassel
Year of the Rabbit bag charm


----------



## bagnut1

lala28 said:


> La Bal Masque vintage scarf
> Roberta di Camerino vintage python bag
> 
> View attachment 4040110


OMG I haven't seen a Carnivale in ages!  (I hope I am remembering the name correctly - I had one, let it go, and have tried not to regret it ever since.)  Lovely, as is all of your amazing collection!


----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


> Swapped twillys today... pulled a Brazil pair off of Bleu de Prusse togo B35 PHW and gave them to BF....
> 
> View attachment 4041413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041414
> 
> 
> Into the Canadian Wild scarf
> Bleu de Prusse horsehair tassel
> Year of the Rabbit bag charm
> 
> View attachment 4041416


Amazing how a twilly can look so different depending on the colour and leather!

Adding; pardon my constant comments. I like your creativity. I am too lazy to even change my twillys! The projects you have done have me amazed!


----------



## papertiger

I love browsing this thread, it's like going on holiday  xxxx


----------



## bagnut1

bagnut1 said:


> OMG I haven't seen a Carnivale in ages!  (I hope I am remembering the name correctly - I had one, let it go, and have tried not to regret it ever since.)  Lovely, as is all of your amazing collection!


Oops, meant Caravel.


----------



## lala28

bagnut1 said:


> Oops, meant Caravel.



Hee hee— I know what you meant! [emoji6]


----------



## lala28

papertiger said:


> I love browsing this thread, it's like going on holiday  xxxx



That’s how I feel watching you lovelies model your scarves in the SOTD thread!


----------



## lala28

At last, found my own Dans un Jardin Anglais silk twill scarf!! ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️insert cartwheeling girl emoji. I bought only the mousseline when this design came out and realized a little too late in the game, that the silk twill version is so much more “alive”!! I love the moussie but it’s more ethereal and soft whereas the silk twill scarf is filled with life!!


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> At last, found my own Dans un Jardin Anglais silk twill scarf!! ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️insert cartwheeling girl emoji. I bought only the mousseline when this design came out and realized a little too late in the game, that the silk twill version is so much more “alive”!! I love the moussie but it’s more ethereal and soft whereas the silk twill scarf is filled with life!!
> 
> View attachment 4045670


Congratulations on this beauty!  I love this design so much; I bought two colorways of it. (I'm so indecisive; this is what I usually do with a beautiful pattern.) Enjoy your new treasure.  I know it will look amazing on you. The colors are perfect for you!!!


----------



## LadyD21

lala28 said:


> When you want to feel like a superhero ...
> 
> View attachment 4038514
> 
> 
> Or maybe these?
> 
> View attachment 4038515



Dang, those shoes!


----------



## lala28

With spring underway, bright colors seem to be popping up everywhere so yesterday I tried to brighten up an otherwise subdued gal.... Parchemin Nepal box & vibrato B35 GHW with La Maison des Carres twillys, Brazil stole, and Magnolia narcisse charm:


----------



## lala28

Tyger Tyger is one of my favorite shawls because the colors are so vibrant.  I just love how the teal (is it malachite?) color in the tiger’s eye really pops out at you!  I see shades of vert vertigo, Bleu Electrique, magnolia, and even a little rose poupre!

Recently, a prong in my ring caught and snagged this shawl.  Thankfully, it’s not a major snag, and I’m probably the only one who would notice it.  The funny thing is instead of being horrified, I was actually a little bit relieved in the same way that getting a small scratch on a brand new car relieves the built-up anxiety I get when driving a new car in the first place!  Is that strange?


----------



## lala28

Apparently, our little Havanese pup was also drawn to Tyger Tyger.


----------



## lala28

Typically, I try to keep him away from my things because he’s still in that chewing phase, but he has serious FOMO issues:




(Fear Of Missing Out)


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

lala28 said:


> With spring underway, bright colors seem to be popping up everywhere so yesterday I tried to brighten up an otherwise subdued gal.... Parchemin Nepal box & vibrato B35 GHW with La Maison des Carres twillys, Brazil stole, and Magnolia narcisse charm:
> 
> View attachment 4047894


I am loving the way you dressed up the Vibrato - never seen one IRL - wow !


----------



## lala28

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> I am loving the way you dressed up the Vibrato - never seen one IRL - wow !



Thanks! I enjoy some of the “older” pieces like discontinued or rested leathers and do my best to keep them in pristine condition.  This is my only piece with Nepal box leather instead of box calf leather so it’s been interesting to see how it differs.  For instance, box calf develops a nice patina over time but Nepal box stays matte.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

lala28 said:


> Thanks! I enjoy some of the “older” pieces like discontinued or rested leathers and do my best to keep them in pristine condition.  This is my only piece with Nepal box leather instead of box calf leather so it’s been interesting to see how it differs.  For instance, box calf develops a nice patina over time but Nepal box stays matte.


I have never even heard of Nepal Box leather -the H world is so vast and intriguing!


----------



## hopiko

lala28 said:


> Tyger Tyger is one of my favorite shawls because the colors are so vibrant.  I just love how the teal (is it malachite?) color in the tiger’s eye really pops out at you!  I see shades of vert vertigo, Bleu Electrique, magnolia, and even a little rose poupre!
> 
> Recently, a prong in my ring caught and snagged this shawl.  Thankfully, it’s not a major snag, and I’m probably the only one who would notice it.  The funny thing is instead of being horrified, I was actually a little bit relieved in the same way that getting a small scratch on a brand new car relieves the built-up anxiety I get when driving a new car in the first place!  Is that strange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047903


Darn prongs...many a shawl of mine has fallen prey.  But, agree with you, once snagged...less concerned about snagging!! LOL

Your growing garden continues to amaze, amuse, delight and surprise!  Keep using the miracle grow so the blooms continue!!!


----------



## hopiko

lala28 said:


> Apparently, our little Havanese pup was also drawn to Tyger Tyger.
> View attachment 4047909


OMG...just stop....he is TOOOOOO adorable!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Apparently, our little Havanese pup was also drawn to Tyger Tyger.
> View attachment 4047909


This is adorable! You made need to get him a little twilly or a bow tie to coax him to let go of your shawl!  (He has great taste!)


----------



## lala28

I read recently on another H related thread that clear bags are back on trend ... I wonder if those rubber jelly bags will ever make a comeback? Rubber purses poolside make perfect sense to me!

My latest surprise purchase was a swimsuit and pareo in Robe du soir.  I love navy blue and couldn’t resist the marine/blanc colorway.  This is my first non-Target purchased swimsuit since marriage and motherhood.  What I really like is that it has a comfortable fit, is modest enough to wear in mixed company, and has a stylish neckline and open back.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lala28 said:


> I read recently on another H related thread that clear bags are back on trend ... I wonder if those rubber jelly bags will ever make a comeback? Rubber purses poolside make perfect sense to me!
> 
> My latest surprise purchase was a swimsuit and pareo in Robe du soir.  I love navy blue and couldn’t resist the marine/blanc colorway.  This is my first non-Target purchased swimsuit since marriage and motherhood.  What I really like is that it has a comfortable fit, is modest enough to wear in mixed company, and has a stylish neckline and open back.
> 
> View attachment 4050133



You have really inspired me to try this as well. I need a nice swimsuit this season too! I love both cws of this set but am tempted to ‘play it safe’ because you cant go wrong with navy & white. [emoji170]


----------



## periogirl28

That's cute and a real blast from my past!  I bought one of these Jelly Birkins when I was very young and naive. In a size '25'.


----------



## lala28

periogirl28 said:


> That's cute and a real blast from my past!  I bought one of these Jelly Birkins when I was very young and naive. In a size '25'.



I was cleaning up my DD’s closet and stumbled across this and thought, “hmmm...”.  I busted out a measuring tape and sure enough, it’s about the same size as a B25.  Never really having had the chance to play with one IRL, I’ve been wondering if I could fit all of my daily purse junk into a B25 so this blast from the past is serving as my home made mock up!


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> You have really inspired me to try this as well. I need a nice swimsuit this season too! I love both cws of this set but am tempted to ‘play it safe’ because you cant go wrong with navy & white. [emoji170]



My thoughts exactly! Even though navy and white are perfect colors for swimwear, you don’t really come across a whole bunch of swimsuits in these colors.  I have no idea how an H swimsuit holds up in terms of pool chlorine exposure, but I’m hoping that like the majority of H things, the high quality of materials used should ensure that it does pretty darn well.  

I’ve always wondered who actually buys swimwear from H but now I guess that person is me! Ha ha.  I think I used to wonder the same thing about Hermes RTW until I fell down that slippery slope 10 years ago.


----------



## lala28

Ladybaga said:


> This is adorable! You made need to get him a little twilly or a bow tie to coax him to let go of your shawl!  (He has great taste!)



He’s quite the little chewer so I’m sure he would LOVE to gnaw on a little silk twilly!  I have to be extra careful with my bags now because I caught him licking one of my Bs the other day.  They say dogs lick things as a way of exploring new textures because they don’t have hands, but now I have to be super vigilant!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lala28 said:


> My thoughts exactly! Even though navy and white are perfect colors for swimwear, you don’t really come across a whole bunch of swimsuits in these colors.  I have no idea how an H swimsuit holds up in terms of pool chlorine exposure, but I’m hoping that like the majority of H things, the high quality of materials used should ensure that it does pretty darn well.
> 
> I’ve always wondered who actually buys swimwear from H but now I guess that person is me! Ha ha.  I think I used to wonder the same thing about Hermes RTW until I fell down that slippery slope 10 years ago.



LOL, if I buy and wear an H swimsuit, I doubt it’s going to even get wet! Let me know how yours hold up, it’s not like I’m going swimming here in NY anytime soon....


----------



## elly_fong

Browsing in your beautiful garden is an enjoyable and pleasant journey. 
Love all your collections and photographs - they are stunning and lovely! [emoji257]


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> LOL, if I buy and wear an H swimsuit, I doubt it’s going to even get wet! Let me know how yours hold up, it’s not like I’m going swimming here in NY anytime soon....



So true... Although it’s 100 plus degrees and humid as hell here in Houston during the summers so it’s always possible that I will go running through people’s lawn sprinklers in an attempt to cool off! But, no chlorine in sprinkler water so I think it’ll be ok 

It’s more likely I’ll have to get it wet in order to make it to the sand bar back home... boat can only anchor so close and then you have to jump in and swim the rest of the way!


----------



## lala28

elly_fong said:


> Browsing in your beautiful garden is an enjoyable and pleasant journey.
> Love all your collections and photographs - they are stunning and lovely! [emoji257]



Thanks! It is cathartic, if that makes any sense!


----------



## lala28

I’m in the process of culling my silk garden and realize that I have a bad habit of buying scarfs for the sole purpose of adorning my bags and SLGs.  There are way too many silks in my possession that are unflattering on me but look fabulous paired with various inanimate objects in my collection.  Sigh...

I really can’t do neon, reds with orange undertones, and many pastels.










I hope I’m not the only person that has gone scarf shopping just for my handbags!


----------



## lala28

Once, I even purchased a bag to match the neon Mosaique au 24 scarf that I had actually purchased for another bag!


----------



## lala28

Needless to say, I’ve made some regretful bag purchases over the years... Regretful not because the bags weren’t beautiful or amazing, but regretful because I purchased them for the person I conjured up in my mind and not the person I actually am in reality!  Lol.  Or, purchased something because it was a “good deal” even though I wasn’t sure how I could use it in my day-to-day reality....

I had forgotten about the Rouge H and toile Jige GM ... it was buried under a bunch of boxes.  Tried to use it as a clutch for a casual evening out.  Didn’t really work.  But, as you can see, it looks great paired with the Coupons Indiens scarf that I purchased for another bag that doesn’t work on me!


----------



## bagnut1

lala28 said:


> I hope I’m not the only person that has gone scarf shopping just for my handbags!


Definitely not!  It's a "bonus" if I already have a scarf or two to go with a bag in a new color, but not a requirement!

Your pairings are really beautiful!


----------



## Purse snob

lala28 said:


> My thoughts exactly! Even though navy and white are perfect colors for swimwear, you don’t really come across a whole bunch of swimsuits in these colors.  I have no idea how an H swimsuit holds up in terms of pool chlorine exposure, but I’m hoping that like the majority of H things, the high quality of materials used should ensure that it does pretty darn well.
> 
> I’ve always wondered who actually buys swimwear from H but now I guess that person is me! Ha ha.  I think I used to wonder the same thing about Hermes RTW until I fell down that slippery slope 10 years ago.


My plain coloured H swimswear have survived swimming pool, steamed room and sauna. They do hold up well. Colours have not faded.


----------



## OhManolo

Thank you for keeping your thread going! Always a pleasure to admire your growing garden. [emoji5][emoji847]


----------



## jepns

Beautiful! I'm such an Alice Shirley fan!


----------



## jepns

lala28 said:


> The entire Les Bles scarf — count the bunnies!
> View attachment 4018991


Wow! Couldn't see ANY bunnies until my eyes adjusted to the pattern.  It's so cool!


----------



## jepns

lala28 said:


> At last, found my own Dans un Jardin Anglais silk twill scarf!! ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️insert cartwheeling girl emoji. I bought only the mousseline when this design came out and realized a little too late in the game, that the silk twill version is so much more “alive”!! I love the moussie but it’s more ethereal and soft whereas the silk twill scarf is filled with life!!
> 
> View attachment 4045670


I had the same problem!  I don't know why I passed upon this design, but I did!  Still haven't been able to find this colorway, but have it in a reddish colorway and it's beautiful too!


----------



## lala28

There was an embossing event the other week and the opportunity to have my initials blind stamped persuaded me to make this Opli clutch officially mine.  I love the color, rose lipstick; I love the leather, chevre mysore, and I love how it feels in the palm of my hand when I hold it.  I’ve had other H clutches before but this fits perfectly and is so comfortable to hold in my petite sized hand.  I love the magnetic closure, the accordion sides, and that it stands upright all on its own.  Here it is paired with my HG Urashima Taro scarf that I recently procured after having missed it when it was originally issued in SS 2015.  

This is my first embossed H item and while I wouldn’t typically put my initials on an H bag, I did with this piece.  (Too bad my DD doesn’t share my initials!). I decided to do a small font size and blind stamp it in the front corner so my initials would be very subtle.


----------



## lala28

Then, of course, I had to do my initials bigger on something else!


----------



## lala28

Then, since I was on a roll anyway, I picked up a Bleu Electrique CDC key ring.  Knowing that I would be going in to pick up my items, I dressed up Ms. Barenia Faubourg specifically to match!


----------



## ladysarah

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4080059
> 
> 
> There was an embossing event the other week and the opportunity to have my initials blind stamped persuaded me to make this Opli clutch officially mine.  I love the color, rose lipstick; I love the leather, chevre mysore, and I love how it feels in the palm of my hand when I hold it.  I’ve had other H clutches before but this fits perfectly and is so comfortable to hold in my petite sized hand.  I love the magnetic closure, the accordion sides, and that it stands upright all on its own.  Here it is paired with my HG Urashima Taro scarf that I recently procured after having missed it when it was originally issued in SS 2015.
> 
> This is my first embossed H item and while I wouldn’t typically put my initials on an H bag, I did with this piece.  (Too bad my DD doesn’t share my initials!). I decided to do a small font size and blind stamp it in the front corner so my initials would be very subtle.


Lovely, lovely piece, thank you for posting. I haven't seen one in real life but love your description of it. is the size like a wallet?


----------



## lala28

ladysarah said:


> Lovely, lovely piece, thank you for posting. I haven't seen one in real life but love your description of it. is the size like a wallet?



It’s bigger than a wallet if you consider its girth.  Lengthwise, it’s probably close to one of the longer H wallets (checkbook size).  I’ll take a photo of the opli clutch next to a couple of my wallets so you can see the size.


----------



## lala28

ladysarah said:


> Lovely, lovely piece, thank you for posting. I haven't seen one in real life but love your description of it. is the size like a wallet?



Here you go!


----------



## Prinipessa

Super collection. Keep posting, love all your choices.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lala28 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082034
> View attachment 4082037



Lovely clutch lala28 congrats but its your bearn thats making me


----------



## Cordeliere

You were such an inspiration to me when you started this thread.   I am so happy that you are actively posting in it again.   Your things and your pictures are always so beautiful.   I also periodically go back to your thread on drag bags.  That is the most helpful bag specific thread ever.


----------



## lala28

I admit that I’ve become obsessed with bag straps lately.  Perhaps because it’s a “less expensive” way to feel like you’re carrying a “new bag”.  I’ve been accumulating leather and canvas straps of both the H and non-H variety and thought I would share.  [emoji304] Typically, I would like to keep the hardware color consistent — bag with GHW + strap with GHW, bag with PHW + strap with silver hardware — but lately, I’ve become more comfortable mixing and matching hardware colors.  And, I don’t seem to notice the hardware  color difference as much when the handle is wrapped in a twilly!

I am in love with H greens and blues so this particular sangle cavale strap has my name written all over it! I could only find it in the wide 50mm size in the shorter 70cm shoulder length with PHW which works well with my vert vertigo Evelhne if I want to carry it like a typical shoulder bag.  




I also tried it out with my Rouge H box Kelly even though the colors aren’t in the same family.  I think it works?




I’m also in love with magnolia so I couldn’t resist adding this Tressage cuir in magnolia and Bleu Saphir because it has both the bright pink and my favorite H blue (I think Bleu Saphir and Bleu Electrique are tied for “first place”).


----------



## lala28

This is the narrower width tressage cuir (25mm) in the 85cm length which is long enough to wear crossbody with a Bolide or evelyne,  and as a longer shoulder strap with Kellys.

Here’s my mix-and-match hardware combo:




I think the pink twilly helps pull the look together.  Can you tell that my Kelly hardware is gold but the strap hardware is silver?


----------



## lala28

Interestingly, this combo was a little too bright for me to pull off.  The body of my Kelly is tosca and the strap background is magnolia; looks pretty similar to photos comparing rose poudre and magnolia, don’t you think?




And again, the hardware color is a mismatch:  Kelly has gold hardware, strap has silver hardware.

My other Tressage cuir strap that I bought specifically to use with my vert vertigo evelyne  for cross-body wear is also 85cm so I think I can use the magnolia Tressage cuir, which is also 85cm long, cross-body with my evelyne, too.


----------



## lala28

Truth be told, the narrower 25mm wide leather strap is not as comfortable cross-body as the wider 40mm leather strap I have.


----------



## lala28

This Bleu indigo/lime/extreme rose epsom Tressage cuir strap with the 40mm width feels better on my shoulder.


----------



## lala28

Oh, and I also learned that my puppy likes the smell and taste of Barenia, too.  So far, I haven’t noticed any permanent darkening of the leather where his little tongue has deposited doggy saliva.




Love love love the Samourais CSGM!  Goes perfectly with my handbag and my dog’s stuffed squeaker duck toy!


----------



## lala28

Happy Friday!


----------



## ladysarah

lala28 said:


> Interestingly, this combo was a little too bright for me to pull off.  The body of my Kelly is tosca and the strap background is magnolia; looks pretty similar to photos comparing rose poudre and magnolia, don’t you think?
> 
> View attachment 4093386
> 
> 
> And again, the hardware color is a mismatch:  Kelly has gold hardware, strap has silver hardware.
> 
> My other Tressage cuir strap that I bought specifically to use with my vert vertigo evelyne  for cross-body wear is also 85cm so I think I can use the magnolia Tressage cuir, which is also 85cm long, cross-body with my evelyne, too.


I kind of like it or actually- it's full of joie de vivre...


----------



## meowlett

lala28 said:


> Interestingly, this combo was a little too bright for me to pull off.  The body of my Kelly is tosca and the strap background is magnolia; looks pretty similar to photos comparing rose poudre and magnolia, don’t you think?
> 
> View attachment 4093386
> 
> 
> And again, the hardware color is a mismatch:  Kelly has gold hardware, strap has silver hardware.
> 
> My other Tressage cuir strap that I bought specifically to use with my vert vertigo evelyne  for cross-body wear is also 85cm so I think I can use the magnolia Tressage cuir, which is also 85cm long, cross-body with my evelyne, too.


Haha.  I am relieved I am not the only one getting the H straps for our Evie's.  

I too did a mismatch HW shot with my Kelly.   Then I suckered and got a strap in GHW too.

I love the Magnolia strap.  I think I will get one when I get a PHW Kelly Sellier.


----------



## lala28

ladysarah said:


> I kind of like it or actually- it's full of joie de vivre...



Dear ladysarah. 
I like [emoji173]️ your perspective— my DH always says, “form follows thought”!


----------



## lala28

meowlett said:


> Haha.  I am relieved I am not the only one getting the H straps for our Evie's.
> 
> I too did a mismatch HW shot with my Kelly.   Then I suckered and got a strap in GHW too.
> 
> I love the Magnolia strap.  I think I will get one when I get a PHW Kelly Sellier.



Last night I started thinking about the possibility of interchangeable hardware on bag straps.  Wouldn’t that be incredibly helpful for all of us “type A” folks who like to match the hardware on our straps with the hardware on our bags? Like a bag strap kit that comes with both the palladium hooks and gold hooks, and then the sangle cavale braided canvas straps and tressage cuir leather straps could still be purchased individually, but we would be able to switch out the hardware hooks somehow.  

It’s tough enough trying to locate one of these add-on bag straps in the “right” length and width without the added complication of finding a specific hardware color! 

I was thinking something like this...




Lol!


----------



## lala28

Oh my goodness...I don’t think I can stop...


----------



## mp4

lala28 said:


> Oh, and I also learned that my puppy likes the smell and taste of Barenia, too.  So far, I haven’t noticed any permanent darkening of the leather where his little tongue has deposited doggy saliva.
> 
> View attachment 4093401
> 
> 
> Love love love the Samourais CSGM!  Goes perfectly with my handbag and my dog’s stuffed squeaker duck toy!



Now that my dogs are gone, I wish I let them mark my barenia bag.  I thought about, but never did it.  Soooo....glass half full on the saliva from your cutie?!


----------



## meowlett

lala28 said:


> Oh my goodness...I don’t think I can stop...
> 
> View attachment 4094990


We are twins on the strap.


----------



## barashinda

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4093402
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


This face is priceless !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lala28 said:


> Oh my goodness...I don’t think I can stop...
> 
> View attachment 4094990


I love this strap !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lala28 said:


> Last night I started thinking about the possibility of interchangeable hardware on bag straps.  Wouldn’t that be incredibly helpful for all of us “type A” folks who like to match the hardware on our straps with the hardware on our bags? Like a bag strap kit that comes with both the palladium hooks and gold hooks, and then the sangle cavale braided canvas straps and tressage cuir leather straps could still be purchased individually, but we would be able to switch out the hardware hooks somehow.
> 
> It’s tough enough trying to locate one of these add-on bag straps in the “right” length and width without the added complication of finding a specific hardware color!
> 
> I was thinking something like this...
> 
> View attachment 4094462
> 
> 
> Lol!


Great idea !!!


----------



## Serva1

lala28 said:


> Oh, and I also learned that my puppy likes the smell and taste of Barenia, too.  So far, I haven’t noticed any permanent darkening of the leather where his little tongue has deposited doggy saliva.
> 
> View attachment 4093401
> 
> 
> Love love love the Samourais CSGM!  Goes perfectly with my handbag and my dog’s stuffed squeaker duck toy!



Beautiful pairings lala and such a cute dog [emoji173]️ Like you I love the PdS both CSGMs and the 90s. Hoping for a giant silk some day [emoji3]


----------



## elly_fong

lala28 said:


> Last night I started thinking about the possibility of interchangeable hardware on bag straps.  Wouldn’t that be incredibly helpful for all of us “type A” folks who like to match the hardware on our straps with the hardware on our bags? Like a bag strap kit that comes with both the palladium hooks and gold hooks, and then the sangle cavale braided canvas straps and tressage cuir leather straps could still be purchased individually, but we would be able to switch out the hardware hooks somehow.
> 
> It’s tough enough trying to locate one of these add-on bag straps in the “right” length and width without the added complication of finding a specific hardware color!
> 
> I was thinking something like this...
> 
> View attachment 4094462
> 
> 
> Lol!


You are indeed very creative! Can someone convey this to H please? [emoji13] 
I love how you mix and match your bag straps with your bags, they are so beautiful together! [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lala28

My latest Hermes-inspired DIY project:  The Modified Calvi

Lately, I’ve been using my calvi as a wallet because my “regular” wallet won’t fit in my smaller bags. The calvi is perfect for holding credit cards and IDs, and I use a change purse to hold my coins.  But then I’m left with the dilemma of what to do with dollar bills?  

Even though I don’t typically carry a lot of cash, I would still like the option to have a place for them.  I don’t like to fold bills in half because then I can’t easily rifle through them to find whatever denomination I’m looking for without having to take them all out and unfold each bill individually.  So I came up with a modified calvi that has a slip pocket for dollar bills! 




I decided to use oil cloth instead of calf leather to keep it lightweight and slim (regular leather made it too thick and bulky, and I don’t have chèvre on hand in my craft room [emoji6]).  It was really easy to make and I already had everything I needed at home:  oil cloth remnant from a prior kitchen picnic tablecloth project, one snap (that consists of 4 pieces), a snap setter tool, and a leather punch to make the holes for the snap.  It didn’t take long to put it together.

I made a second “modified calvi” and decided to add a few stitches with my sewing machine for reinforcement along the top opening where I slip in the dollar bills and the closed bottom part in which the bills sit.  

My sewing machine is on its last legs and doesn’t respond anymore to the dial settings which is why there are both zig zag stitches and straight stitches running together.  (Can you believe it costs more these days to have a sewing machine repaired than to throw out the old one and buy a new one?)

If you place the snaps in the right place, the 3 triangular shaped parts of the calvi inside will stay together, however, I got a little reckless with my second modified calvi so I ended up having to hand sew a couple of small stitches to keep them in place (you can see them next to each snap).  

I’ve been using my modified Calvi every day all summer long and it’s held up quite nicely.  Oil cloth is very thin and lightweight, flexible and easy to mold, and also waterproof!

Just thought I’d share[emoji259] my little project with you.  Has anyone else out together a modified H piece?

Missing summer already....


----------



## lala28

I’m trying really hard not to accumulate more 90 silk twill scarves so I am thrilled that this pattern is available in a pocket square!


----------



## lala28

I did splurge on one CSGM .... I’m not typically into wearing florals but I fell in love with this particular coloration.....


----------



## surfchick

Awesome collection!  Can I have your adorable puppy since I have the same samurai?


----------



## etoile de mer

lala28 said:


> My latest Hermes-inspired DIY project:  The Modified Calvi
> 
> Lately, I’ve been using my calvi as a wallet because my “regular” wallet won’t fit in my smaller bags. The calvi is perfect for holding credit cards and IDs, and I use a change purse to hold my coins.  But then I’m left with the dilemma of what to do with dollar bills?
> 
> Even though I don’t typically carry a lot of cash, I would still like the option to have a place for them.  I don’t like to fold bills in half because then I can’t easily rifle through them to find whatever denomination I’m looking for without having to take them all out and unfold each bill individually.  So I came up with a modified calvi that has a slip pocket for dollar bills!
> 
> View attachment 4193624
> 
> 
> I decided to use oil cloth instead of calf leather to keep it lightweight and slim (regular leather made it too thick and bulky, and I don’t have chèvre on hand in my craft room [emoji6]).  It was really easy to make and I already had everything I needed at home:  oil cloth remnant from a prior kitchen picnic tablecloth project, one snap (that consists of 4 pieces), a snap setter tool, and a leather punch to make the holes for the snap.  It didn’t take long to put it together.
> 
> I made a second “modified calvi” and decided to add a few stitches with my sewing machine for reinforcement along the top opening where I slip in the dollar bills and the closed bottom part in which the bills sit.
> 
> My sewing machine is on its last legs and doesn’t respond anymore to the dial settings which is why there are both zig zag stitches and straight stitches running together.  (Can you believe it costs more these days to have a sewing machine repaired than to throw out the old one and buy a new one?)
> 
> If you place the snaps in the right place, the 3 triangular shaped parts of the calvi inside will stay together, however, I got a little reckless with my second modified calvi so I ended up having to hand sew a couple of small stitches to keep them in place (you can see them next to each snap).
> 
> I’ve been using my modified Calvi every day all summer long and it’s held up quite nicely.  Oil cloth is very thin and lightweight, flexible and easy to mold, and also waterproof!
> 
> Just thought I’d share[emoji259] my little project with you.  Has anyone else out together a modified H piece?
> 
> Missing summer already....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193649
> 
> View attachment 4193650



*lala*, I love your modified calvi design, such a great idea!  And these pairings are gorgeous!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## etoile de mer

lala28 said:


> I did splurge on one CSGM .... I’m not typically into wearing florals but I fell in love with this particular coloration.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193652



Wow, so pretty!  Could you possibly share more pics/info for this shawl? 
ETA - I just found your pics in the AW18 thread for this gorgeous beauty!  Could you share the item# and colorway?


----------



## dooneybaby

One of my favorite threads!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> My latest Hermes-inspired DIY project:  The Modified Calvi
> 
> Lately, I’ve been using my calvi as a wallet because my “regular” wallet won’t fit in my smaller bags. The calvi is perfect for holding credit cards and IDs, and I use a change purse to hold my coins.  But then I’m left with the dilemma of what to do with dollar bills?
> 
> Even though I don’t typically carry a lot of cash, I would still like the option to have a place for them.  I don’t like to fold bills in half because then I can’t easily rifle through them to find whatever denomination I’m looking for without having to take them all out and unfold each bill individually.  So I came up with a modified calvi that has a slip pocket for dollar bills!
> 
> View attachment 4193624
> 
> 
> I decided to use oil cloth instead of calf leather to keep it lightweight and slim (regular leather made it too thick and bulky, and I don’t have chèvre on hand in my craft room [emoji6]).  It was really easy to make and I already had everything I needed at home:  oil cloth remnant from a prior kitchen picnic tablecloth project, one snap (that consists of 4 pieces), a snap setter tool, and a leather punch to make the holes for the snap.  It didn’t take long to put it together.
> 
> I made a second “modified calvi” and decided to add a few stitches with my sewing machine for reinforcement along the top opening where I slip in the dollar bills and the closed bottom part in which the bills sit.
> 
> My sewing machine is on its last legs and doesn’t respond anymore to the dial settings which is why there are both zig zag stitches and straight stitches running together.  (Can you believe it costs more these days to have a sewing machine repaired than to throw out the old one and buy a new one?)
> 
> If you place the snaps in the right place, the 3 triangular shaped parts of the calvi inside will stay together, however, I got a little reckless with my second modified calvi so I ended up having to hand sew a couple of small stitches to keep them in place (you can see them next to each snap).
> 
> I’ve been using my modified Calvi every day all summer long and it’s held up quite nicely.  Oil cloth is very thin and lightweight, flexible and easy to mold, and also waterproof!
> 
> Just thought I’d share[emoji259] my little project with you.  Has anyone else out together a modified H piece?
> 
> Missing summer already....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193649
> 
> View attachment 4193650


 This is genius! I love the addition for your bills! I wish I could sew. (My mind doesn't work in 3-D. I have a hard time envisioning a sleeve on a dress.)  LOVE your cats paired with your fabulous bags!


----------



## elly_fong

lala28 said:


> My latest Hermes-inspired DIY project:  The Modified Calvi
> 
> Lately, I’ve been using my calvi as a wallet because my “regular” wallet won’t fit in my smaller bags. The calvi is perfect for holding credit cards and IDs, and I use a change purse to hold my coins.  But then I’m left with the dilemma of what to do with dollar bills?
> 
> Even though I don’t typically carry a lot of cash, I would still like the option to have a place for them.  I don’t like to fold bills in half because then I can’t easily rifle through them to find whatever denomination I’m looking for without having to take them all out and unfold each bill individually.  So I came up with a modified calvi that has a slip pocket for dollar bills!
> 
> View attachment 4193624
> 
> 
> I decided to use oil cloth instead of calf leather to keep it lightweight and slim (regular leather made it too thick and bulky, and I don’t have chèvre on hand in my craft room [emoji6]).  It was really easy to make and I already had everything I needed at home:  oil cloth remnant from a prior kitchen picnic tablecloth project, one snap (that consists of 4 pieces), a snap setter tool, and a leather punch to make the holes for the snap.  It didn’t take long to put it together.
> 
> I made a second “modified calvi” and decided to add a few stitches with my sewing machine for reinforcement along the top opening where I slip in the dollar bills and the closed bottom part in which the bills sit.
> 
> My sewing machine is on its last legs and doesn’t respond anymore to the dial settings which is why there are both zig zag stitches and straight stitches running together.  (Can you believe it costs more these days to have a sewing machine repaired than to throw out the old one and buy a new one?)
> 
> If you place the snaps in the right place, the 3 triangular shaped parts of the calvi inside will stay together, however, I got a little reckless with my second modified calvi so I ended up having to hand sew a couple of small stitches to keep them in place (you can see them next to each snap).
> 
> I’ve been using my modified Calvi every day all summer long and it’s held up quite nicely.  Oil cloth is very thin and lightweight, flexible and easy to mold, and also waterproof!
> 
> Just thought I’d share[emoji259] my little project with you.  Has anyone else out together a modified H piece?
> 
> Missing summer already....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193649
> 
> View attachment 4193650


what a brilliant idea! Your modified calvi is sooooo beautiful!
Thank you for sharing @lala28 . I wish I could sew too! @Ladybaga


----------



## lala28

Feeling sultry....


----------



## lala28

And a little thirsty....


----------



## surfchick

lala28 said:


> And a little thirsty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212604


YUM!


----------



## lala28

My 2nd DIY project:  Making an insert for a 20cm Kelly sellier 

Truth be told, I’ve been a little nervous about using this box calf mini baby lately for fear that my car keys will tear up the inside lining.  I recognize that it’s a little silly to need an insert or organizer for such a teeny bag especially when it doesn’t hold very much to begin with, which is probably why companies don’t make or sell inserts for this bag size.  Inspired by hotshot over the summer, I tried my hand at making my own fourbi-like insert using an old H scarf for this 20cm Kelly.  It took me a lot longer than I anticipated and in hindsight, it would have been well worth it to spend a little time on the front end coming up with a pattern or template, but overall, I’m satisfied with the final results.  







The dimensions I used are 6.5”L x 4”W x 4.5”H.  (It also fits my 25cm Kelly sellier.). The insert itself is fairly soft so I also made a rectangle shaped base insert out of plastic laminate covered with the same scarf silk fabric, which I can pop into the bottom of the open middle area for added structure.  Because of the removable base piece, I can use my insert with 4 pockets facing the open middle area and 1 pocket (iPhone) on the outside or turn the insert inside out so the 4 pockets are on the outside and the iPhone pocket faces the open middle area.  







Initially, both the inside and outside of each of the longer slip pockets were made using the scarf fabric, but the black background of the scarf pattern made it difficult for me to see the contents so I ended up adding a red felt liner to the inside.  I sewed my insert by hand using a tighter stitch which is why the top rims appear to have gathers.  Also, I sewed in a short piece of narrow elastic along the rim of the larger pocket so that I can really stuff it full and the contents won’t spill out.

Next time I undertake such an extensive DIY project, I will definitely make a pattern! [emoji3] Oh, and I still have a lot of fabric leftover from cutting up a 90cm scarf.


----------



## lala28

surfchick said:


> YUM!



The shaker is bigger than my purse! [emoji33]


----------



## surfchick

lala28 said:


> The shaker is bigger than my purse! [emoji33]


My rule of thumb is my drink has to be larger then my purse. So I carry my B35 out to dinner all the time!


----------



## surfchick

lala28 said:


> My 2nd DIY project:  Making an insert for a 20cm Kelly sellier
> 
> Truth be told, I’ve been a little nervous about using this box calf mini baby lately for fear that my car keys will tear up the inside lining.  I recognize that it’s a little silly to need an insert or organizer for such a teeny bag especially when it doesn’t hold very much to begin with, which is probably why companies don’t make or sell inserts for this bag size.  Inspired by hotshot over the summer, I tried my hand at making my own fourbi-like insert using an old H scarf for this 20cm Kelly.  It took me a lot longer than I anticipated and in hindsight, it would have been well worth it to spend a little time on the front end coming up with a pattern or template, but overall, I’m satisfied with the final results.
> 
> View attachment 4212613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212614
> 
> 
> The dimensions I used are 6.5”L x 4”W x 4.5”H.  (It also fits my 25cm Kelly sellier.). The insert itself is fairly soft so I also made a rectangle shaped base insert out of plastic laminate covered with the same scarf silk fabric, which I can pop into the bottom of the open middle area for added structure.  Because of the removable base piece, I can use my insert with 4 pockets facing the open middle area and 1 pocket (iPhone) on the outside or turn the insert inside out so the 4 pockets are on the outside and the iPhone pocket faces the open middle area.
> 
> View attachment 4212618
> View attachment 4212619
> 
> View attachment 4212620
> 
> 
> Initially, both the inside and outside of each of the longer slip pockets were made using the scarf fabric, but the black background of the scarf pattern made it difficult for me to see the contents so I ended up adding a red felt liner to the inside.  I sewed my insert by hand using a tighter stitch which is why the top rims appear to have gathers.  Also, I sewed in a short piece of narrow elastic along the rim of the larger pocket so that I can really stuff it full and the contents won’t spill out.
> 
> Next time I undertake such an extensive DIY project, I will definitely make a pattern! [emoji3] Oh, and I still have a lot of fabric leftover from cutting up a 90cm scarf.



Genius idea! Inserts are great idea for all bags. Just so things poke the sides of the bag and protect the interior. Might have to try this is my smallest Bolide since I can't seem to find a insert for it.


----------



## Meta

@lala28 You're incredibly crafty, hand sewn and all!   You did a great job!


----------



## bagnut1

lala28 said:


> My 2nd DIY project:  Making an insert for a 20cm Kelly sellier
> 
> Truth be told, I’ve been a little nervous about using this box calf mini baby lately for fear that my car keys will tear up the inside lining.  I recognize that it’s a little silly to need an insert or organizer for such a teeny bag especially when it doesn’t hold very much to begin with, which is probably why companies don’t make or sell inserts for this bag size.  Inspired by hotshot over the summer, I tried my hand at making my own fourbi-like insert using an old H scarf for this 20cm Kelly.  It took me a lot longer than I anticipated and in hindsight, it would have been well worth it to spend a little time on the front end coming up with a pattern or template, but overall, I’m satisfied with the final results.
> 
> View attachment 4212613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212614
> 
> 
> The dimensions I used are 6.5”L x 4”W x 4.5”H.  (It also fits my 25cm Kelly sellier.). The insert itself is fairly soft so I also made a rectangle shaped base insert out of plastic laminate covered with the same scarf silk fabric, which I can pop into the bottom of the open middle area for added structure.  Because of the removable base piece, I can use my insert with 4 pockets facing the open middle area and 1 pocket (iPhone) on the outside or turn the insert inside out so the 4 pockets are on the outside and the iPhone pocket faces the open middle area.
> 
> View attachment 4212618
> View attachment 4212619
> 
> View attachment 4212620
> 
> 
> Initially, both the inside and outside of each of the longer slip pockets were made using the scarf fabric, but the black background of the scarf pattern made it difficult for me to see the contents so I ended up adding a red felt liner to the inside.  I sewed my insert by hand using a tighter stitch which is why the top rims appear to have gathers.  Also, I sewed in a short piece of narrow elastic along the rim of the larger pocket so that I can really stuff it full and the contents won’t spill out.
> 
> Next time I undertake such an extensive DIY project, I will definitely make a pattern! [emoji3] Oh, and I still have a lot of fabric leftover from cutting up a 90cm scarf.



Brilliant!


----------



## bagnut1

surfchick said:


> Genius idea! Inserts are great idea for all bags. Just so things poke the sides of the bag and protect the interior. Might have to try this is my smallest Bolide since I can't seem to find a insert for it.



FYI Prada nylon travel pouches make good inserts for small bags and are available in different colors/sizes online.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

lala28 said:


> And a little thirsty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212604


That is the most gorgeous blue I’ve ever seen!  It’s the box leather that makes it look so amazing.  Drooling....


----------



## ladysarah

lala28 said:


> My 2nd DIY project:  Making an insert for a 20cm Kelly sellier
> 
> Truth be told, I’ve been a little nervous about using this box calf mini baby lately for fear that my car keys will tear up the inside lining.  I recognize that it’s a little silly to need an insert or organizer for such a teeny bag especially when it doesn’t hold very much to begin with, which is probably why companies don’t make or sell inserts for this bag size.  Inspired by hotshot over the summer, I tried my hand at making my own fourbi-like insert using an old H scarf for this 20cm Kelly.  It took me a lot longer than I anticipated and in hindsight, it would have been well worth it to spend a little time on the front end coming up with a pattern or template, but overall, I’m satisfied with the final results.
> 
> View attachment 4212613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212614
> 
> 
> The dimensions I used are 6.5”L x 4”W x 4.5”H.  (It also fits my 25cm Kelly sellier.). The insert itself is fairly soft so I also made a rectangle shaped base insert out of plastic laminate covered with the same scarf silk fabric, which I can pop into the bottom of the open middle area for added structure.  Because of the removable base piece, I can use my insert with 4 pockets facing the open middle area and 1 pocket (iPhone) on the outside or turn the insert inside out so the 4 pockets are on the outside and the iPhone pocket faces the open middle area.
> 
> View attachment 4212618
> View attachment 4212619
> 
> View attachment 4212620
> 
> 
> Initially, both the inside and outside of each of the longer slip pockets were made using the scarf fabric, but the black background of the scarf pattern made it difficult for me to see the contents so I ended up adding a red felt liner to the inside.  I sewed my insert by hand using a tighter stitch which is why the top rims appear to have gathers.  Also, I sewed in a short piece of narrow elastic along the rim of the larger pocket so that I can really stuff it full and the contents won’t spill out.
> 
> Next time I undertake such an extensive DIY project, I will definitely make a pattern! [emoji3] Oh, and I still have a lot of fabric leftover from cutting up a 90cm scarf.



You never fail to amaze me! That is so gorgeous.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

lala28 said:


> My 2nd DIY project:  Making an insert for a 20cm Kelly sellier
> 
> Truth be told, I’ve been a little nervous about using this box calf mini baby lately for fear that my car keys will tear up the inside lining.  I recognize that it’s a little silly to need an insert or organizer for such a teeny bag especially when it doesn’t hold very much to begin with, which is probably why companies don’t make or sell inserts for this bag size.  Inspired by hotshot over the summer, I tried my hand at making my own fourbi-like insert using an old H scarf for this 20cm Kelly.  It took me a lot longer than I anticipated and in hindsight, it would have been well worth it to spend a little time on the front end coming up with a pattern or template, but overall, I’m satisfied with the final results.
> 
> View attachment 4212613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212614
> 
> 
> The dimensions I used are 6.5”L x 4”W x 4.5”H.  (It also fits my 25cm Kelly sellier.). The insert itself is fairly soft so I also made a rectangle shaped base insert out of plastic laminate covered with the same scarf silk fabric, which I can pop into the bottom of the open middle area for added structure.  Because of the removable base piece, I can use my insert with 4 pockets facing the open middle area and 1 pocket (iPhone) on the outside or turn the insert inside out so the 4 pockets are on the outside and the iPhone pocket faces the open middle area.
> 
> View attachment 4212618
> View attachment 4212619
> 
> View attachment 4212620
> 
> 
> Initially, both the inside and outside of each of the longer slip pockets were made using the scarf fabric, but the black background of the scarf pattern made it difficult for me to see the contents so I ended up adding a red felt liner to the inside.  I sewed my insert by hand using a tighter stitch which is why the top rims appear to have gathers.  Also, I sewed in a short piece of narrow elastic along the rim of the larger pocket so that I can really stuff it full and the contents won’t spill out.
> 
> Next time I undertake such an extensive DIY project, I will definitely make a pattern! [emoji3] Oh, and I still have a lot of fabric leftover from cutting up a 90cm scarf.



This is spectacular!


----------



## OhManolo

You always amaze me with your taste and talents. One of my favorite threads. [emoji173]️


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lala28 said:


> My 2nd DIY project:  Making an insert for a 20cm Kelly sellier
> 
> Truth be told, I’ve been a little nervous about using this box calf mini baby lately for fear that my car keys will tear up the inside lining.  I recognize that it’s a little silly to need an insert or organizer for such a teeny bag especially when it doesn’t hold very much to begin with, which is probably why companies don’t make or sell inserts for this bag size.  Inspired by hotshot over the summer, I tried my hand at making my own fourbi-like insert using an old H scarf for this 20cm Kelly.  It took me a lot longer than I anticipated and in hindsight, it would have been well worth it to spend a little time on the front end coming up with a pattern or template, but overall, I’m satisfied with the final results.
> 
> View attachment 4212613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212614
> 
> 
> The dimensions I used are 6.5”L x 4”W x 4.5”H.  (It also fits my 25cm Kelly sellier.). The insert itself is fairly soft so I also made a rectangle shaped base insert out of plastic laminate covered with the same scarf silk fabric, which I can pop into the bottom of the open middle area for added structure.  Because of the removable base piece, I can use my insert with 4 pockets facing the open middle area and 1 pocket (iPhone) on the outside or turn the insert inside out so the 4 pockets are on the outside and the iPhone pocket faces the open middle area.
> 
> View attachment 4212618
> View attachment 4212619
> 
> View attachment 4212620
> 
> 
> Initially, both the inside and outside of each of the longer slip pockets were made using the scarf fabric, but the black background of the scarf pattern made it difficult for me to see the contents so I ended up adding a red felt liner to the inside.  I sewed my insert by hand using a tighter stitch which is why the top rims appear to have gathers.  Also, I sewed in a short piece of narrow elastic along the rim of the larger pocket so that I can really stuff it full and the contents won’t spill out.
> 
> Next time I undertake such an extensive DIY project, I will definitely make a pattern! [emoji3] Oh, and I still have a lot of fabric leftover from cutting up a 90cm scarf.



Impressive lala  and LOVE your blue mini k!


----------



## lala28

There seems to be a fairly limited selection of sangle cavale straps and tressage cuir straps available in stores and if you’re lucky enough to  find the exact pattern and length you’ve been looking for, it’s hit or miss whether the strap hardware will match your particular bag hardware.   I’m not a real stickler when it comes to making sure that my bag strap with gold hardware is only used with bags that have gold hardware, but I understand why having mismatched hardware can be a real deal breaker for many people.  After all, H bag straps come with pretty steep price tags so getting the strap in the exact hardware color that you want isn’t an unreasonable request.  Quite frankly, given the high price point, I think H straps should come with interchangeable hardware in both gold and palladium colors so we have added versatility.  Because I have little doubt that H has any interest in my adopting my request for interchangeable hardware, I’ve taken matters into my own hands.  

First, I measured the diameter of the “O” ring hardware that connects the swivel snap hook to the bag strap at 5/8” in diameter.




Next, I used a heavy duty 8” mini bolt and wire cutter that I found on Amazon for $8 to cut through the metal O ring.  




After I made two cuts, one on each side of the swivel snap hook, the O ring easily slid out of the bag strap leather tab which left me with just the strap and an unconnected hook in hand.  



View attachment 4242063


My plan was to replace the original O ring with a gate spring O ring which would allow me to change out the hardware.




Because the O ring has to slide through the small round opening at the bottom of the swivel hook, the metal thickness of the replacement O ring can’t be more than 3 mm thick.  

Ring Measurements:
External Diameter 5/8”
Thickness  mm

I bought both gold and silver toned spring gate O rings to match my existing gold and palladium swivel snap hooks, and reassembled.  Now I can use my tressage cuir with both my gold hardware bags and palladium hardware bags!


----------



## lala28

Because I have several H bag straps, I was able to use the original set of H gold swivel snap hooks that came with this particular tressage cuir with the new gold toned spring gate O rings I purchased and another original set of H palladium swivel snap hooks that I cut off of another tressage cuir with the new silver toned spring gate O rings I purchased so that I now have a pair of each hardware color.  

If you’re hesitant to cut off the O rings from another H strap, I found silver toned and gold toned swivel snap hooks on Etsy that are similar in size to the H swivel snap hooks. (The hooks come with fixed O rings, but you won’t use these and will use the spring gate O rings instead.)


----------



## lala28

I found my spring gate O rings from another Etsy vendor.


----------



## Meta

Thank you so much for sharing your DIY hack on this, @lala28!


----------



## lala28

I have been very obsessed with green this year.  I suppose Vert Vertigo has a lot to do with it, but I’ve always been drawn to green hues like vert cru, vert anis, pelouse, vert veronese, and even chartreuse, not to mention my absolute favorite, vert emeraude, even though I don’t have green in my wardrobe.  My other favorite H color is blue, but only the blues that fall in the medium blue shade (and preferably in a jewel tone) like bleu saphir, bleu electrique, and bleu de prusse.  Bleu encre also looks very promising.   I wear quite a bit of navy and have a bad habit of buying every medium blue or navy scarf and shawl that H issues each season.  These are some of my recent favorite blue pairings:











Please excuse my little furry photo bomber.  For some reason, he insists on being in every photo I take.  He also keeps trying to put his favorite duck toy in my handbags.


----------



## meowlett

lala28 said:


> I have been very obsessed with green this year.  I suppose Vert Vertigo has a lot to do with it, but I’ve always been drawn to green hues like vert cru, vert anis, pelouse, vert veronese, and even chartreuse, not to mention my absolute favorite, vert emeraude, even though I don’t have green in my wardrobe.  My other favorite H color is blue, but only the blues that fall in the medium blue shade (and preferably in a jewel tone) like bleu saphir, bleu electrique, and bleu de prusse.  Bleu encre also looks very promising.   I wear quite a bit of navy and have a bad habit of buying every medium blue or navy scarf and shawl that H issues each season.  These are some of my recent favorite blue pairings:
> 
> View attachment 4248599
> 
> View attachment 4248600
> 
> View attachment 4248601
> View attachment 4248602
> 
> View attachment 4248603
> 
> 
> Please excuse my little furry photo bomber.  For some reason, he insists on being in every photo I take.  He also keeps trying to put his favorite duck toy in my handbags.


Beautiful photos.  Your pup is very cute.  He knows that the H bag are meant to carry his stuff around.


----------



## lala28

Last spring, I was tantalized by blue and green combos:









Love bleu electrique and malachite, love bleu electrique and vert Vertigo. [emoji173]️


----------



## lala28

So this craving has been growing inside of me and then I fell in love with something quite unexpected..


----------



## lala28

Kellygraphie Lettre H (vert cypress epsom, malachite clemence, bleu obscur sombrero)!


----------



## lala28

With bleu electrique lining and contrast stitching!


----------



## lala28

Playing with different straps (now that I can swap the hardware!), scarves, and twillies...


----------



## lala28




----------



## lala28

I’m happy to be twins with cavalla! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lettre-kelly-love-or-hate.982154/page-12#post-32596917


----------



## lala28

I love it when something I already own works!


----------



## lala28

According to Psychology Today, blue and green colors are supposed to reflect specific personality types:

Blue. If blue is your favorite color you love harmony, are reliable, sensitive and always make an effort to think of others.  You like to keep things clean and tidy and feel that stability is the most important aspect in life.

Green. Those who love the color green are often affectionate, loyal and frank.  Green lovers are also aware of what others think of them and consider their reputation very important. 

(I’m not sure this applies to me except for the part about being tidy!)


----------



## lala28

Happy Saturday!


----------



## bagnut1

Gorgeous, everything, especially your little photo bomber!

And, your color sense is truly amazing.  Love, love, love.


----------



## seasounds

Your photos truly show the beauty and master craftsmanship of these bags.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Beautiful photos! Thank you for sharing your love of H. Have a blessed weekend


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lala, your strap hardware hack is GENIUS!!! I love it! 

Funny enough, I have also become obsessed with green lately (something in the air? Or maybe all those green scarves DH bought? I am definitely gonna blame him for my new VCA malachite obsession!). Your new K is STUNNING. I L[emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]VE this combo!!!

Yes, you should look at Blue Encre. It is a fabulous color and very hard to photograph (plus in-store lighting is terrible). Let me know if you need pics for inspiration! [emoji8]


----------



## bagidiotic

lala28 said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 4248700


Simply divine


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4248690
> 
> 
> I love it when something I already own works!



Oh lala!
This is fabulous!!! Congrats on your letter Kelly!!! The colors are so harmonious! GORGEOUS!!!!
I love your twilly pairings, too, and I am loving the cw of your cache cache fleuri! I will be your twin on that scarf!!! Thank you, as always, for the eye candy! Your pictures are THE BEST on this forum. Hugs to you!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4248690
> 
> 
> I love it when something I already own works!


Omg, this is so lovely and shows the best of all H leathers.  Rats, I wish I had seen this before my SO, as I would have ordered a K Lettre.  Also, I love greens and blues and your Blue Box leather Hs are to die for.  Funny how growing up, I did not like the color blue, I was a red , yellow and orange fan and now I can not get enough blue, so much that my SO was blue indigo.  Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## KristinS

Do you have the Mosaique bag (either size) in your collection? You have deep H knowledge and would appreciate your perspective. (I know there is a thread, but thought I’d ask since you have a lot of experience and knowledge with H bags)


----------

